# Besoin d'aide pour Orange sur Mac ? (Livebox, mail...)



## Amok (31 Juillet 2006)

Ici, uniquement les problèmes de configs Livebox. Pour les modems, voir l'autre sujet.


----------



## bastrien (4 Août 2006)

Bonsoir, Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Mac mini en core duo.... C'est mon premier MAc apres des année de PC.... J'ai actuellement 2 Pc connectés sur internet par l'intermediaire de la live box d'Inventel, Un Nabaztag (lapin communiquant), Ainsi qu'un vieux Imac chez ma voisine (ça crait des relations).. J'ai essayé de configurer mon nouveau joujou mais il ne reconnait pas la cle WEP que je lui donne et refuse de me donner acces à internet (alors qu'il est connecté en wifi (l'icone est noirci !).. Je ne comprend rien.... pouvez vous m'apporter de l'aide ?


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Août 2006)

Salut et bienvenu sur MacG, 

Tu as quoi comme message d'erreur ?


----------



## bastrien (4 Août 2006)

Le message est :"Une erreur s'est produite lors de l'acc&#232;s au r&#233;seau AirPort "WANADOO-EAB2" 
C'est l'hallu ! D'autant plus que le symbole AirPort se noirci en totalit&#233; d&#232;s le mot de passe saisi !


----------



## Vittulu (7 Août 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous
 Autre question &#233;manant d'un ben&#234;t total en mati&#232;re de r&#233;seau. J'ai un G4 tour AGP, connect&#233; par ethernet, tout va bien. Je veux y ajouter (par c&#226;ble &#233;galement ) un iMac G4 plus un miniMac avec le dongle. Avant de finir de m'arracher les cheveux, y aurait-il une bonne &#226;me pour tenter de me dire comment proc&#233;der et me faire comprendre ce qui doit &#234;tre d'une simplicit&#233; biblique? Merci par avance.


----------



## silvio (7 Août 2006)

bastrien a dit:
			
		

> Le message est :"Une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau AirPort "WANADOO-EAB2"
> C'est l'hallu ! D'autant plus que le symbole AirPort se noirci en totalité dès le mot de passe saisi !



Salut

J'ai ce problème aussi ... mais par contre moi l'icône reste désespéremment grisé
Plus un autre message d'erreur : mot de passe incorrect alors que :
1) je le connais par coeur vu que ça fait 1258887777 fois que je le rentre
2) que maintenant je fais un copié-collé
3) que tout marche très bien avec le mot de passe sur le PC de ma fille

Par contre impossible de le restocker (je l'ai effacé) dans mon trousseau

On peut donc imaginer avec ton témoignage que le premier message d'erreur est une connerie, et que ça ne me poserait pas de pb, si je n'avais pas le second

Si ce n'est pas la borne Inventel puisque ma fille n'a pas de pb, c'est que mes soucis viennent du mac (CQFD comment je suis trop fort) ou de la carte Airport
Pourtant lorsque je suis connecté (par exemple pendant que je joue à WoW) pas de pb, c'est bien lorsque le mac est inactif, voire qu'il passe en veille que je n'arrive plus à accrocher la borne 


Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## canadien (9 Août 2006)

moi j'ai le meme probleme que bastrien (livebox inventel) et j'ai toujour pas la solution...     par contre en ethernet c'est tip top!! Help please!!  Et autre chose je n'arrive pas a ajouter ou modifier mes ports tcp udp dans le avancée. ni meme a activer dmz...


----------



## silvio (9 Août 2006)

canadien a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai le meme probleme que bastrien (livebox inventel) et j'ai toujour pas la solution...     par contre en ethernet c'est tip top!! Help please!!  Et autre chose je n'arrive pas a ajouter ou modifier mes ports tcp udp dans le avancée. ni meme a activer dmz...



Ah ça en ethernet, ça booste
Mais c'est peu-être pas lintérêt d'une livebox, nan ?
:mouais:


----------



## canadien (10 Août 2006)

c'est bien pour ca que c'est un probleme...


----------



## silvio (10 Août 2006)

canadien a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien pour ca que c'est un probleme...



Ouille !
:rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (10 Août 2006)

Avez vous fait la synchro entre la livebox et vos ordis ?
Vous appuyez sur le bouton 1 ou 2 je sais plus (y'en a un pour que ca fasse la lumi&#232;re et l'autre pour synchroniser) Vous la laissez travailler et vous reessayer de vous connecter.


----------



## canadien (10 Août 2006)

Oui j 'ai exactement suivi le processus d'installation conseillé par wanadoo (dans le guide d'utilisation). Et j'ai un message me disant : aucun reseau sans fil fiable n'a eté trouvé. souhaitez vous vous connecter au reseau ouvert sans fil nommé linksys?
ca fait peur non?


----------



## silvio (10 Août 2006)

canadien a dit:
			
		

> Oui j 'ai exactement suivi le processus d'installation conseillé par wanadoo (dans le guide d'utilisation). Et j'ai un message me disant : aucun reseau sans fil fiable n'a eté trouvé. souhaitez vous vous connecter au reseau ouvert sans fil nommé linksys?
> ca fait peur non?



J'ai fait aussi la synchro
D'ailleurs je la refais réguliérement : j'ai l'impression que je retrouve plus rapidement mon réseau
Mon pb c'est quand je sors de veille ou que je reboote : mon mac ne retrouve pas le réseau  
Et pas de pb côté du PC de ma fille ... 
Faut que je m'achète un PC ?


----------



## clum63 (11 Août 2006)

hello !

besoin d'aide pour rediriger les ports de ma livebox ! comment konfé ?


----------



## http (11 Août 2006)

canadien a dit:
			
		

> Oui j 'ai exactement suivi le processus d'installation conseillé par wanadoo (dans le guide d'utilisation). Et j'ai un message me disant : aucun reseau sans fil fiable n'a eté trouvé. souhaitez vous vous connecter au reseau ouvert sans fil nommé linksys?
> ca fait peur non?



Si tu as une Livebox, il est étrange que le SSID broadcasté par ladite Livebox soit "linksys" :mouais: 

Es-tu sûr que ton Mac voit bien la Livebox ? As-tu vérifié dans les paramètres de la Livebox que celle-ci broadcaste bien son SSID ?

Je n'ai aucun souci en WiFi avec une Livebox Inventel (dernier firmware) et mon Powerbook G4 1.67.


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Août 2006)

http a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as une Livebox, il est &#233;trange que le SSID broadcast&#233; par ladite Livebox soit "linksys" :mouais:


Cela signifie simplement qu'il voit le r&#233;seau WIFI d'un de ses voisins qui poss&#232;de un routeur Linksys.  

Par contre, il faut v&#233;rifier que le r&#233;seau sans fil est bien activ&#233; dans la rubrique s&#233;curit&#233; / sous rubrique 802.11g dans la page de configuration de la LiveBox (en g&#233;n&#233;ral &#224; cet URL: http://192.168.1.1/)

Essayer, aussi,  de changer le canal d'&#233;mission de la Livebox au cas ou celui-ci serait d&#233;j&#224; utilis&#233; par un autre appareil comme le routeur linksys de son voisin.


----------



## canadien (13 Août 2006)

le reseau sans fil est bien activé et mon mac a bien detecté ma live box puisqu'il me l'affiche dans airport. mais quand je rentre la clef WEP il m'envoi bouler. mon mac est connecteé par ethernet et mon pc par wifi et tout marche au poil. je vais laisser comme ca et c'est tres bien. mon mac est tellement mini que la live box sur le bureau me gene pas vraiment... je vous remercie pour votre aide la mac compagnie...   mais je suis un boulet !!  :rateau:


----------



## http (13 Août 2006)

Une autre chose à laquelle je pense en passant: tu as bien pensé à mettre ta Livebox en appairage (pression sur le bouton ad-hoc à l'arrière) avant de tenter de connecter ton Mac dessus ?
Tu y as sûrement pensé, mais je préférais reposer la question au cas où...


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Août 2006)

Si tu vois bien ton r&#233;seau WIFI dans le menu airport, voil&#224; comment est configur&#233;e ma borne Inventel :
 - dans configuration/avanc&#233;e/Sans fil, choisir WPA ou WEP.
 - dans s&#233;curit&#233;/802.11g, faire un copi&#233; de la cl&#233; 128 bits

Puis se connecter via le menu WIFI en cliquant sur le nom de r&#233;seau correspondant au SSID de ta Livebox.
Quand il demande d'entrer la cl&#233;, faire un coll&#233; de ce que tu a copi&#233; pr&#233;c&#233;demment.
Cocher la case m&#233;moriser le mot de passe dans le trousseau 
Et normalement tu devrais &#234;tre connect&#233;.

S'il ne te demande pas de mot de passe c'est qu'il en poss&#232;de un qui n'est pas le bon.
Il faut alors lancer l'utilitaire trousseau, supprimer le  mauvais certificat et recommencer l'op&#233;ration (regarder un peu dans tous les trousseaux et supprimer tous les mots de passe Airport correspondant au SSID de ta Livebox).
Puis tenter une nouvelle connexion.


----------



## canadien (13 Août 2006)

c'est bien ce que je dis je suis un boulet!! je rentre la clef wep 15 fois il me reboule ... je fais un copie colle et ca marche.  
Merci a tous pour votre patience!!!


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Août 2006)

canadien a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce que je dis je suis un boulet!! je rentre la clef wep 15 fois il me reboule ... je fais un copie colle et ca marche.
> Merci a tous pour votre patience!!!


les erreurs de frappe dans une cl&#233; ne sont pas si rare et c'est pour &#231;a que le "drag and drop" ....  

Ravi de t'avoir aid&#233;. A plus ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Août 2006)

ne désespérez pas , au bout d'un moment cela fonctionnera et vous allez tous vous demandez pourquoi ! 


j'ai eu le même bleme , et je ne sais pourquoi un jour , peut être qu'il pleuvait ou pas , je ne sais pas , ou alors la préssion athomesphérique était différente, mais , enfin cela à fonctionné. 

a+  paulclio


----------



## I-bouk (16 Août 2006)

J'ai encore les pack Zydas sur mon DD ! ( ça a du bon d'être bordélique (100go dans dossier de téléchargement.... )  et d'avoir spotlight ( surtout ...) ) 

Donc envoi moi ton adresse eMail roberto vendez et je t'envoie ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2006)

Mon bon Roberto, tu peux aussi, si l'iMac est reli&#233; au Powerbouc par un c&#226;ble ethernet, partager sa connexion, mais l'iMac ne pourra pas acc&#233;der &#224; internet PB &#233;teint ou absent.

Autre solution, une borne airport reli&#233;e &#224; l'iMac par le m&#234;me c&#226;ble ethernet lui permettrait d'acc&#233;der &#224; la deathbox.

Bien sur, la Freebox, c'est mieux et moins cher, mais dans le cas pr&#233;sent, le probl&#232;me se poserait dans exactement les m&#234;mes termes.

Donc, si I-bouk te fournit le pilote recherch&#233;, tout est pour le mieux, parce que moi, je marche "&#224; fils" 

Sinon, je vois que ouanadur a fini par te retrouver 

@+


----------



## I-bouk (16 Août 2006)

tu as reçu les Pack Zydas ?


----------



## silvio (16 Août 2006)

paulclio a dit:
			
		

> ne désespérez pas , au bout d'un moment cela fonctionnera et vous allez tous vous demandez pourquoi !
> 
> 
> j'ai eu le même bleme , et je ne sais pourquoi un jour , peut être qu'il pleuvait ou pas , je ne sais pas , ou alors la préssion athomesphérique était différente, mais , enfin cela à fonctionné.
> ...



Et moi même pas : un jour, ça marche, le lendemain ça marche pas, mais .... toujours en sortant de la suspension d'activité ....

Quant au copié-collé, je l'ai testé et ... une fois, ça marche une autre fois, ça ne marche pas ...

Bref, ça commence à me gonfler grave ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2006)

hello c'est encore moi,

roberto , tu as oubli&#233; une solution , mais  &#224; utiliser dans un cas vraiment extr&#232;me  :

                   le suicide 

 bon &#233;videment c'est la solution vraiment d&#233;finitive , &#224; utiliser qu'une fois  !

 d&#233;s que j'ai un peu temps je regarde comment j'ai fait , bien sur , il faudra que je me renseigne aupr&#232;s  de la m&#233;t&#233;orologie pour savoir si il pleuvait ou pas , la pr&#233;ssion atmosph&#233;rique et tout le reste , mais je suis plein de bonne volont&#233;. 

 a +


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2006)

paulclio a dit:
			
		

> hello c'est encore moi,
> 
> roberto , tu as oublié une solution , mais à utiliser dans un cas vraiment extrème :
> 
> ...


 


évidement pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas c'est de l'humour ! 
 le faire pour une raison si futile , c'est évident ! 

 ceux qui ne le comprennent pas , et bien , passer votre chemin  ,

 la vie est trop belle et courte pour que je perde mon temps avec les imbéciles


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, et je t'en remercie !
> :love: :love: :love:


Au fait, Roberto, je viens d'y penser. As-tu bien coch&#233; la case "partage web-personnel"?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> L'imbécile en question a simplement voulu te prévenir _par voie privée,_ coup de boule vert et MP, et le plus aimablement du monde, que ne connaissant ni ne choisissant les gens susceptibles de te lire, il y avait des vannes qui pouvaient être mal reçues, et même faire souffrir.
> :rateau:
> Je passe mon chemin en souhaitant que le tien ne tourne pas court subitement à cause de vannes déplacées et d'élans de mauvaise humeur mal balancés.



T'énerve pas, Rob, ça doit être un des multiples pseudos de sonny ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2006)

Depuis 2 jours, ma Livebox me fait des mis&#232;res. Je perds la connexion Internet subitement (le voyant se met &#224; clignoter comme un malade). Ca ne dure pas longtemps mais rien qu'aujourdhui j'en suis d&#233;j&#224; &#224; la 3e interruption. Quelqu'un peut-il me dire ce qui lui prend &#224; cette p***** de Livebox ?


----------



## MamaCass (18 Août 2006)

Moi aussi cela m'arrive, mais c'est souvent du &#224; des coupures de chez Wanadoo, rien d'inqui&#233;tant, mais c'est vrai que ca a du m'arriver 3 ou 4 fois en 2 ans, pas plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2006)

Tu l'as red&#233;marr&#233;e ? Le logiciel interne peut finir par planter.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as red&#233;marr&#233;e ? Le logiciel interne peut finir par planter.


Non mais je l'avais d&#233;branch&#233;e &#224; cause de l'orage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2006)

C'est pareil, v&#233;rifie les branchements (d&#233;branche et rebranche tout), et si &#231;a continue, appelle ton FAI


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pareil, vérifie les branchements (débranche et rebranche tout), et si ça continue, appelle ton FAI



OK. Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> L'imbécile en question a simplement voulu te prévenir _par voie privée,_ coup de boule vert et MP, et le plus aimablement du monde, que ne connaissant ni ne choisissant les gens susceptibles de te lire, il y avait des vannes qui pouvaient être mal reçues, et même faire souffrir.
> :rateau:
> Je passe mon chemin en souhaitant que le tien ne tourne pas court subitement à cause de vannes déplacées et d'élans de mauvaise humeur mal balancés.


 
  salut ,
une bonne explication vos mieux que tout le reste , escuse si je t'ai offensé , mais , lorsque j'écrivais imbéciles , c'était en mode figuratif  

et je préfère le grad jour à l'obscuritée , par là ici que le privé  

et je ne connais pas de SONNY , 

a+ 

ps: je n'ai toujours pas eu le temps de vérifier comment j'avais configuré l'imac avec la livebox.


----------



## utc (19 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Depuis 2 jours, ma Livebox me fait des mis&#232;res. Je perds la connexion Internet subitement (le voyant se met &#224; clignoter comme un malade). Ca ne dure pas longtemps mais rien qu'aujourdhui j'en suis d&#233;j&#224; &#224; la 3e interruption. Quelqu'un peut-il me dire ce qui lui prend &#224; cette p***** de Livebox ?


*J'ai eu ce probl&#232;me pendant 1 an* (3 livebox dont 1 ne fonctionnait plus du tout) 5 &#224; 10 fois par jour un probl&#232;me de blocage de la connection avec le voyant "@" clignotant parfois rapidement parfois lentement (alors on trouve sur le net des aides vous proposant de v&#233;rifier et d'oter le condensateur dans les prises, mais cela n'a eu aucun effet chez moi ).

Ayant mac et pc en r&#233;seau CPL j'&#233;tais pratiquement s&#251;r que le probl&#232;me &#233;tait externe, la ligne ou la livebox ?

J'&#233;ais plut&#244;t sympa avec Wanadoo et je pensais que la LB &#233;tais hors de cause, mais &#233;tant lass&#233; des mails idiots de Wanadoo j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de ne plus leur donner 3&#8364; par mois et par bonheur j'ai acquis un modem routeur "netopia" qui a &#233;t&#233; d'une simplicit&#233; enfantine a mettre en oeuvre et qui fonctionne nickel. 

Donc je suis tr&#232;s d&#233;&#231;u de m'&#234;tre tromp&#233; sur la livebox et de n'avoir pas &#233;t&#233; pris avec sufffisament de s&#233;rieux chez Wanadoo et Orange.

*Mais un conseil, faites vous pr&#234;ter par un pot un modem et essayez, vous aurez des surprises !*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai eu ce problème pendant 1 an* (3 livebox dont 1 ne fonctionnait plus du tout) 5 à 10 fois par jour un problème de blocage de la connection avec le voyant "@" clignotant parfois rapidement parfois lentement (alors on trouve sur le net des aides vous proposant de vérifier et d'oter le condensateur dans les prises, mais cela n'a eu aucun effet chez moi ).
> 
> Ayant mac et pc en réseau CPL j'étais pratiquement sûr que le problème était externe, la ligne ou la livebox ?
> 
> ...


 


salut, 


que te dis wanadoo pour le nom payement de la Livebox ?

as tu eu des blème avec le contract ?

as tu rendu la Livebox ?

 dis moi tout SVP  


j'ai régulièrement des pertes de connexions comme tous le monde avec la Livebox  , et à part leurs sempiternelles recommandations du styles , avez vous branché le PC et d'autres du même type , j'en ai un peux marre deux , et en sus ils ne veulent jamais reconnaitres que cela viens de chez eux et la dernière fois ils m'ont facturer leur intervention 100  , qui ne résoud rien car tout recommences 5 minutes après !!! 


dans ma région , plustôt dans la vallée , il n'y a que wanadoo pour le moment , j'attends avec impatience la concurence .

merci de ta réponse .

a+


----------



## utc (21 Août 2006)

paulclio a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> 
> que te dis wanadoo pour le nom payement de la Livebox ?
> ...


J'ai rempli mon contrat en gardant la livebox 1 an, donc je suis libre. 

J'habite dans un petit village et nous avons l'ADSL depuis 1,5 ans (ou 2) et a partir du moment ou il y a l'ADSL, *on peut choisir n'importe quel FAI (en non d&#233;group&#233;) si je ne me trompe !*


----------



## MamaCass (21 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> J'habite dans un petit village et nous avons l'ADSL depuis 1,5 ans (ou 2) et a partir du moment ou il y a l'ADSL, *on peut choisir n'importe quel FAI (en non dégroupé) si je ne me trompe !*



Oui c'est vrai, par contre temps que tu es en non dégroupé comme moi  il faut payer l'abonnement téléphonique chez France Telecom..........


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai, par contre temps que tu es en non dégroupé comme moi  il faut payer l'abonnement téléphonique chez France Telecom..........



Un conseil, même lorsque la zone où tu te trouve sera dégroupée, ne demande pas le dégroupage de ta ligne, ça t'évitera de rester sans téléphone lors des maintenances DSLAM et des incidents sur le réseau de ton FAI.

Dégroupage en ADSL recouvre deux notions très différentes :

1) Dégroupage de la zone, le FAI substitue ses infrastructures à celle de FT, permettant à ses abonnés de bénéficier de l'ADSL2 (16 Mb/s), alors que sans ça ils sont limités à l'IPADSL (maximum 10 Mb/s) et ne peuvent pas avoir accès aux services de télévision par internet.

2) le dégroupage de la ligne : dans une zone dégroupée, tu peux (mais ce n'est pas obligatoire) demander le dégroupage de ta ligne, ce qui signifie que tu te fais raccorder directement à l'infrastructure de ton FAI, et là, tu ne passe plus du tout par France Télécom.


----------



## MamaCass (21 Août 2006)

Merci pour ses détails, Super


----------



## silvio (21 Août 2006)

Moi aussi, il y a du y avoir un changement de pression atmosph&#233;rique : voil&#224; qu'elle marche depuis 4 jours y compris au sortir de la veille .... je comprends rien, mais toujours est-il que si &#231;a recommence, je m'ach&#232;terais un modem wifi ....


----------



## utc (21 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un conseil, même lorsque la zone où tu te trouve sera dégroupée, ne demande pas le dégroupage de ta ligne, ça t'évitera de rester sans téléphone lors des maintenances DSLAM et des incidents sur le réseau de ton FAI.
> 
> Dégroupage en ADSL recouvre deux notions très différentes :
> 
> ...


Bravo pour cette précision, et le principe de payer pour un abonnement téléphonique ne me parait pas choquant, puisque ce sont 2 choses différentes et s'il y a un problème technique sur l'un, cela n'affecte pas l'autre.

Alors qu'en dégroupé, c'est tout ou rien, comme le dit Pascal 77.


----------



## MamaCass (21 Août 2006)

Moi non plus je ne suis pas contre le fait de payer un abonnement t&#233;l&#233;phonique mais pour mon utilisation par exemple :
- T&#233;l&#233;phone avec tel portable ou Skype
- Internet avec Wanadoo

Donc je paie 35 euors tous les deux mois pour quelquechose que je n'utilise pas, &#224; savoir le t&#233;l&#233;phone fixe, et &#231;a, &#231;a me g&#232;ne voil&#224; tout


----------



## utc (21 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus je ne suis pas contre le fait de payer un abonnement téléphonique mais pour mon utilisation par exemple :
> - Téléphone avec tel portable ou Skype
> - Internet avec Wanadoo
> 
> Donc je paie 35 euors tous les deux mois pour quelquechose que je n'utilise pas, à savoir le téléphone fixe, et ça, ça me gène voilà tout



Si tu n'utilise pas le téléphone, *dans ce cas c'est normal*.

Mais ne pas utiliser le téléphone est très rare, car il n'y a pas (à ma connaissance) de forfait tout compris pour les portables, alors que cela existe à l'étranger.


----------



## MamaCass (21 Août 2006)

En effet, je téléphone très très peu même avec mon portable 
Enfin bon j'ai un peu l'impression de polluer le fil :rose: là...
On devrait ouvrir un post sur France Telecom    ca pourrait être drôle


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rempli mon contrat en gardant la livebox 1 an, donc je suis libre.
> 
> J'habite dans un petit village et nous avons l'ADSL depuis 1,5 ans (ou 2) et a partir du moment ou il y a l'ADSL, *on peut choisir n'importe quel FAI (en non dégroupé) si je ne me trompe !*


 


hello 

cela fait depuis 1998 plus ou moins que je suis chez wanadoo , avant dans la région parissienne et aucun blème  sauf le prix  

depuis deux ans sur la cote d'azur et un peus plus d'un an avec la LIVEBOX  

à nice , cela a commencé par la ligne de TEL ,sur laquelle il y avait toujours des blèmes , résultats , deux mois sans TEL ni INTERNET , heureusement que nous avons des portable et qu'il y a des points internet . 

avant de déménager de nice pour notre vallée ( au fond d'un désert ou il y à , je crois , des éléphants et des rhinocéros " selon PAGNOL " ) nous avons pris la LIVEBOX et les blèmes ont continués  

à nice , il y a autant de fournisseurs que l'on veut , mais ICI , il y en a autant que les éléphants , c'est à dire WANADOO ( ho !  pardon ORANGE ) et c'est tout , contrairement au reste de la cote ou tu peux avoir qui tu veus , ICI NADA  

Bienttôt , il va y avoir le dégroupage et tout et tout , mais j'en ai assez d'attendre ! 

et j'aimerais bien avoir , un autre MODEM , qui si possible me fait avoir le TEL par internet , ou à l'extrème remettre mon olitec mais en le reconfigurant pour passer de 512 à  4 Kps  ? 


 quel Blème hein ?

a+


----------



## jerem40 (21 Août 2006)

voilà j'avais une livebox, elle est tombée en rad, et depuis que j'ai changé de live box, tout les ports tcp udp que j'ai routé ne fonctionne plus. 

j'ai bien été voir dans la config tout semble ok , mais ni azureus lime wire amsn .... ne marche correctement. 
Si quelqu'un comprends pourquoi merci de m'aider !


----------



## pop_so (22 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ici, uniquement les problèmes de configs Livebox. Pour les modems, voir l'autre sujet.



  Je n'ai plus accès à ma live Box j'ai l'erreur 401 unauthorized ! J'ai consulté le net mais je suis incapable d'appliquer les directives: avoir un dossier protégé par .htaccess et .htpasswd on me donne un code " errorDocument 401 /error401.php que je dois coller dans le NOTEPAD et ensuite ajouter à mon fichier .htaccess qui se trouve à la racine de mon site le code sus-nommé le sauvegarder - Creer le fichier error401.php ...    Hélas je ne comprends pas ces infos quelqu'un peut guider une nulle en la prenant par la main... où est le bloc note ? qu'est-ce que la racine de mon site ?   Enfin que faire pour enter dans ma live Box ??? Je suis sur Mac G5 panther OSX 10.3.9 ...Merci


----------



## MamaCass (22 Août 2006)

Pour entrer dans la conf de ta livebox :
http://192.168.1.1
user : admin
mot de passe : admin

Ce sont les r&#233;glages par d&#233;faut donc si tu n'as rien changer cela devrait &#234;tre.
Tu avais &#233;galement toutes ses informations dans le livret fourni avec ta livebox


----------



## pop_so (22 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Pour entrer dans la conf de ta livebox :
> http://192.168.1.1
> user : admin
> mot de passe : admin
> ...




Non mais c'est quand je tape http://192.168.1.1 que le message  401 unauthorized apparait je ne peut pas aller plus loin, hier tout cela marchait trés bien je ne sais pas ce qui se pase :hein:


----------



## Picouto (22 Août 2006)

pop_so a dit:
			
		

> Non mais c'est quand je tape http://192.168.1.1 que le message 401 unauthorized apparait je ne peut pas aller plus loin, hier tout cela marchait trés bien je ne sais pas ce qui se pase :hein:


t'es en ethernet ?


----------



## pop_so (22 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> t'es en ethernet ?


 

Je suis en Airport intégré donc oui ethernet


----------



## Picouto (22 Août 2006)

Tu as essayé en te branchant sur le port Ethernet donc sans Airport ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

Tu peux aussi essayer avec cette adresse.


----------



## pop_so (22 Août 2006)

Safari refuse d'ouvrir laé page que tu m'indiques


----------



## pop_so (22 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Tu as essayé en te branchant sur le port Ethernet donc sans Airport ?


 

Non mais ça va changer quoi ?


----------



## Picouto (22 Août 2006)

pop_so a dit:
			
		

> Safari refuse d'ouvrir la&#233; page que tu m'indiques


Essaye par firefox 



			
				pop_so a dit:
			
		

> Non mais &#231;a va changer quoi ?


Ben...  ... on sait jamais...


----------



## CataTon (22 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Essaye par firefox
> 
> 
> Ben...  ... on sait jamais...



Je n'ai jamais réussi à configurer ma LiveBox avec Safari, avec Firefox, ça fonctionne sans problème


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2006)

une petite question :
la live box suffit elle pour surfer sans fil ,ou faut il la connecter a une borne aiport (express )?


----------



## Picouto (22 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> une petite question :
> la live box suffit elle pour surfer sans fil ,ou faut il la connecter a une borne aiport (express )?


&#231;a suffit ! 

_MP : on ne te voit plus assez dans le Portfolio ! _


----------



## MamaCass (22 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> une petite question :
> la live box suffit elle pour surfer sans fil ,ou faut il la connecter a une borne aiport (express )?



Oui ca suffit, la livebox est un modem routeur, alors que l'airport n'est qu'un routeur


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Oui ca suffit, la livebox est un modem routeur, alors que l'airport n'est qu'un routeur




Ok donc si ma m&#244;man achete un imac 17" core duo ,celui ci ,qui sera loin de la prise tel ,pourra, avec une live box ,aller sur le net?

moi je pensais que la care airport extreme du mac ne pouvait communiquer qu'avec une borne airport ...

merci de vos r&#233;ponse !


----------



## Picouto (22 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Ok donc si ma môman achete un imac 17" core duo ,celui ci ,qui sera loin de la prise tel ,pourra, avec une live box ,aller sur le net?


Ben oui sans problème !


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Août 2006)

pop_so a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en Airport int&#233;gr&#233; donc oui ethernet



C'est peut &#234;tre sur le Wifi que tu as un probl&#232;me. d'ou le conseil de tenter un connexion avec un c&#226;ble Ethernet.

Mais la premi&#232;re chose &#224; faire avec une Livebox quand il y a un probl&#232;me c'est de la d&#233;brancher et de la re-brancher puis d'attendre qu'elle ait boot&#233; et qu'elle se soit connect&#233; au serveur Orange (led @ allum&#233;e et non clignotante). As tu tent&#233; cette manip. de base ?

Edit : je confirme aussi que Safari ne fonctionne pas avec les Livebox Inventel.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui sans probl&#232;me !




merci ,j'y connais rien en sans fil ,vu que je n'en ai jamais eu l'utilit&#233; je ne m'y suis pas interess&#233; !


----------



## silvio (22 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> merci ,j'y connais rien en sans fil ,vu que je n'en ai jamais eu l'utilité je ne m'y suis pas interessé !



La manip' pour l'installer est simple, et a été décrite au début de ce fil de discussion

Pour info : Airport est le nom commercial d'Apple pour le Wi-Fi (nom technique 802.11x)
Donc borne airport ou livebox ou freebox etc ... même combat pour le wi-fi


----------



## MamaCass (23 Août 2006)

Oui sauf que les livebox et autres CBox, Freebox etc.... sont des routeurs WIFI et aussi des modems ADSL, alors que la borne airport n'est qu'un routeur WIFI (airport).

Me trompe-je ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Oui sauf que les livebox et autres CBox, Freebox etc.... sont des routeurs WIFI et aussi des modems ADSL, alors que la borne airport n'est qu'un routeur WIFI (airport).
> 
> Me trompe-je ?



oui ,elle contient juste un modem 56 k je crois;..


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui ,elle contient juste un modem 56 k je crois;..



... si tu parles de l'Extr&#232;me oui, l'Express ne contient pas de modem 56K.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... si tu parles de l'Extrème oui, l'Express ne contient pas de modem 56K.



oui bien sur ;..vu sa taille


----------



## MamaCass (23 Août 2006)

C'est dommage qu'Apple ne cr&#233;e pas un modem routeur Wifi....
Parce qu'a moins d'avoir simplement un modem ADSL et de vouloir mettre plusieurs postes et imprimantes en wifi, je vois pas trop l'interet de cette borne vu ce que les fournisseurs d'acc&#232;s aujourd'hui propose des modems routeurs wifi.

Enfin bon le borne airport n'est plus vendu de toute fa&#231;on


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Août 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui bien sur ;..vu sa taille



Même pour les "Extrêmes", il y a eu plusieurs modèles, certaines avec et d'autres sans.


----------



## pop_so (23 Août 2006)

CataTon a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais réussi à configurer ma LiveBox avec Safari, avec Firefox, ça fonctionne sans problème




Effectivement j'ai fini par appeler l'asistance en ligne et j'y suis arrivée avec explorer  firefox auraut certainement fonctionné c'est effectivement Safari qui merde! Merci de tes conseils dommage que je les ai eu après mon appel à l'aasistance ... Mais c'est la vie 
à +


----------



## silvio (23 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Oui sauf que les livebox et autres CBox, Freebox etc.... sont des routeurs WIFI et aussi des modems ADSL, alors que la borne airport n'est qu'un routeur WIFI (airport).
> 
> Me trompe-je ?



euh nan : les xBox font &#224; la fois antenne wi-fi et modem ADSL, alors que la borne Airport doit &#234;tre r&#233;li&#233;e &#224; un modem ADSL ...
Par contre, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse cataloguer le borne Airport dans les routeurs, mais peut-&#234;tre me trompe-je zaussi

A propos, le fil ayant &#233;t&#233; coup&#233; en deux, les explications sur l'installation d'une Lifebox sont ici :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=128763


----------



## MamaCass (23 Août 2006)

Un routeur distribue des adresses IP donc la borne airport extreme est un routeur


----------



## pbas400 (23 Août 2006)

l avantage de l airport express, c est que tu peux y relier ta chaine HIFI et y connecter ton imprimante.

je ne suis pas sur que sur la Livebox tu puisses le faire


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Un routeur distribue des adresses IP donc la borne airport extreme est un routeur



Ha que OUI.


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Août 2006)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> l avantage de l airport express, c est que tu peux y relier ta chaine HIFI et y connecter ton imprimante.
> 
> je ne suis pas sur que sur la Livebox tu puisses le faire



Ha que non elle peut pas. :rateau:


----------



## haroun (27 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
Quand on se connecte via l'AirPort intégré du MacBookPro à proximité de la live box et qu' ensuite on se déplace ,la connection se maintient même à travers du mur porteur en béton de 10 d'épaisseur


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Août 2006)

haroun a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Quand on se connecte via l'AirPort intégré du MacBookPro à proximité de la live box et qu' ensuite on se déplace ,la connection se maintient même à travers du mur porteur en béton de 10 d'épaisseur



c'est une question ? :mouais:


----------



## haroun (27 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> c'est une question ? :mouais:


Non non c'est une info


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Août 2006)

haroun a dit:
			
		

> Non non c'est une info



ok  
Ben heureusement


----------



## marieo (1 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous.
Je suis équipée d'un portable Ibook G4 (Mac OS X) et d'une connexion Orange 1Méga par cable ethernet.
Je réfléchis à passer au sans fil et pensait donc pouvoir acheter la livebox d'Orange mais je viens de me rendre sur le site et j'ai l'impression que la Livebox n'est pas compatible avec Mac (j'ai regardé les configurations requises et cela ne parle que de PC...). Cela m'étonne un peu...
Quelqu'un peut-il me dire ce qu'il en est vraiment ?

Merci d'avance

Marie


----------



## silvio (1 Septembre 2006)

marieo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> Je suis équipée d'un portable Ibook G4 (Mac OS X) et d'une connexion Orange 1Méga par cable ethernet.
> Je réfléchis à passer au sans fil et pensait donc pouvoir acheter la livebox d'Orange mais je viens de me rendre sur le site et j'ai l'impression que la Livebox n'est pas compatible avec Mac (j'ai regardé les configurations requises et cela ne parle que de PC...). Cela m'étonne un peu...
> Quelqu'un peut-il me dire ce qu'il en est vraiment ?
> ...



Ben à peu près tous les gens qui causent de LiveBox dans ce fil sont sur Mac, rapport au fait qu'il s'agit d'un forum Mac ...
 
Donc oui ça fonctionne 
Enfin, chez moi, comme il y a eu une baisse de pression atmosphérique et que la température est redevenue raisonnable à 28°, ben ça marche du tonnerre !


----------



## marieo (1 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Ben à peu près tous les gens qui causent de LiveBox dans ce fil sont sur Mac, rapport au fait qu'il s'agit d'un forum Mac ...
> 
> Donc oui ça fonctionne
> Enfin, chez moi, comme il y a eu une baisse de pression atmosphérique et que la température est redevenue raisonnable à 28°, ben ça marche du tonnerre !


Merci &#224; toi... D&#233;sol&#233; pour la question con mais bon, je savais pas...


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Septembre 2006)

marieo a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut-il me dire ce qu'il en est vraiment ?
> Marie


La liveBox marche tr&#232;s bien avec le Mac. en Ethernet comme en Wifi et elle s'installe tr&#232;s facilement. Il faut bien  suivre les instructions de la documentation. Les deux seuls conseils suppl&#233;mentaires sont les suivants : 

1) Ne pas utiliser Safari qui avec l'Inventel ne permet pas les mises &#224; jour au niveau de l'administration.

2) En Wifi faire un copi&#233; coll&#233; de la cl&#233; &#224; la premi&#232;re connexion pour &#233;viter les erreurs de saisie.


----------



## silvio (1 Septembre 2006)

marieo a dit:
			
		

> Merci à toi... Désolé pour la question con mais bon, je savais pas...



Ne t'inquiète pas : si tu lis plus haut dans le fil, tu vas voir que moi aussi, j'ai raconté ma part de c.nneries ... 
Reviens nous voir si tu as un souci


----------



## madmaxmac (1 Septembre 2006)

Excusez moi
Meme apres avoir lu 10 pages
*je n'ai toujours pas bien compris*

Est ce que avec mon iMac Flat G4 panel de 2002 (sans airport) et OX 10.2.8 je peux avoir le wifi proposé par orange?
Orange me dit que oui?

et 

avec mon Imac G3 OS 9.2?

Cordialement


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Septembre 2006)

madmaxmac a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi
> Meme apres avoir lu 10 pages
> *je n'ai toujours pas bien compris*
> 
> ...


Faut d'abord installer une carte Wifi sur les micros.
Pour le G4 de 2002, je pense qu'il faut une carte Airport (non extrême) 802-11B (c'était le cas sur le mien). Mais ces cartes sont maintenant difficiles à trouver.
Sinon, il faut passer par une clé USB et je connais pas.

Pour le G3, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2006)

mleroux a dit:
			
		

> Faut d'abord installer une carte Wifi sur les micros.
> Pour le G4 de 2002, je pense qu'il faut une carte Airport (non extrême) 802-11B (c'était le cas sur le mien). Mais ces cartes sont maintenant difficiles à trouver.
> Sinon, il faut passer par une clé USB et je connais pas.



Pour les iMac G4, ceux de 2002, c'est du 802.11b, ceux de début 2003, c'est du b sur le 15 pouces et du g sur le 17 pouces, et ceux de septembre 2003, c'est du g sur les 3 (15, 17 et 20").



			
				mleroux a dit:
			
		

> Pour le G3, je ne sais pas.



Pour le G3, si c'est un "slot loading" (mange disque), c'est comme pour les premiers G4, si c'est un lecteur optique à tiroir ("Bondi blue" 233 Mhz et "Five flavors" 266 et 333 Mhz), pas de possibilité de carte airport, clé USB only, mais je crains que là, ce ne soit le système 9 qui ne gère pas le WiFi.


----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Septembre 2006)

Merci à Pascal 77 pour les précisions.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Septembre 2006)

Tout va bien... pour l'instant. 

Je vais, dans quelques instants, d&#233;brancher ma borne Airport et mon modem ethernet pour &#234;tre en mesure de profiter de la magie de la t&#233;l&#233;phonie sur IP. Et cela gr&#226;ce la la bo&#238;te de vie© (Roberto  :love. 

Il est 11h58, je me lance. 
Peut-&#234;tre &#224; bient&#244;t. 

_edit : c'&#233;tait pas compliqu&#233;. 15 min chrono le temps de d&#233;brancher/brancher/configurer. _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Septembre 2006)

Bon, c'est maintenant que les complications arrivent. 

Mais pourquoi donc la livebox refuse mon second ordinateur???

Edit : je vous explique... 
Alors, euh, comment dire. Auparavant, j'&#233;tais en mesure d'avoir les deux b&#233;canes (Toutes 2 sous tiger/airport) connect&#233;es gr&#226;ce &#224; ma borne airport snow et un modem ethernet. 
L&#224;, la livebox ne veut pas. Elle me demande de contacter mon admin r&#233;seau pour autoriser l'Ibook... 

Existe-t-il une solution autre que de brancher ma borne airport sur le port ethernet de la livebox?

edit 2: Il faut que j'arr&#234;te de poster pour tout et n'importe quoi... :rose:  Il suffit d'appuyer sur le petit bouton "association" de la livebox...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Septembre 2006)

Bon, ce n'est visiblement pas n'importe quoi. Cette S*loperie de petit bouton "association" ne s'active que quelques minutes... R&#233;sultat, je dois retourner &#224; la livebox pour appuyer dessus quand je veux me connecter avec le second ordi...

Savez-vous si c'est normal?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Septembre 2006)

Non mais tu rigoles! J'ai m&#234;me pas encore ouvert la notice explicative. 

A l'ancienne! 


Bon, je vais quand m&#234;me y jeter un &#339;il...  


_edit : apparemment, c'est bon. J'ai renomm&#233; la livebox, sauvegard&#233; le tout, et j'ai beau r&#233;seau qui fonctionne mieux qu'avant (et oui, la livebox est plus puissante en &#233;mission que ma vieille borne snow...)
Je reviens dans 3 jours pour vous parler de la t&#233;l&#233;phonie par IP. _

edit 2: merci Roberto, mais Vbull ne vient entendre.


----------



## silvio (5 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, ce n'est visiblement pas n'importe quoi. Cette S*loperie de petit bouton "association" ne s'active que quelques minutes... R&#233;sultat, je dois retourner &#224; la livebox pour appuyer dessus quand je veux me connecter avec le second ordi...
> 
> Savez-vous si c'est normal?



Bon super si &#231;a marche (mieux depuis que tu as renomm&#233; ? les myst&#232;res de la Boite de Vie )
Dans les param&#232;tres de la Box, tu peux sp&#233;cifier le temps d'association




Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Cependant nous sommes en progr&#232;s : _tu expliques bien ton probl&#232;me et je te lis attentivement._


Encore un effort, et vous &#234;tes bons pour les forums Linux ...


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, ce n'est visiblement pas n'importe quoi. Cette S*loperie de petit bouton "association" ne s'active que quelques minutes... Résultat, je dois retourner à la livebox pour appuyer dessus quand je veux me connecter avec le second ordi...
> 
> Savez-vous si c'est normal?


 

Oui c'est pour éviter que si tu ne mets pas de clé tout le monde puisse s'associer avec ta LB de m****


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je crains que nous ne soyons atypiques, voire d&#233;plac&#233;s, dans un forum technique : celui qui pose les questions (Ed) n'a pas cherch&#233; de r&#233;ponse dans le manuel, et celui qui aide Ed n'apporte pas de solutions valables.
> Cependant nous sommes en progr&#232;s : _tu expliques bien ton probl&#232;me et je te lis attentivement._



Vraiment bien ces multicitations. Je dois dire que je vais rarement dans les forums techniques, si ce n'est pour donner de mauvaises pistes &#224; des nioubes... 

A part &#231;a, tu vas bien? 



silvio a dit:


> Bon super si &#231;a marche (mieux depuis que tu as renomm&#233; ? les myst&#232;res de la Boite de Vie )
> Dans les param&#232;tres de la Box, tu peux sp&#233;cifier le temps d'association
> 
> 
> Encore un effort, et vous &#234;tes bons pour les forums Linux ...



Je n'ai pas touch&#233; au temps d'association. D'ailleurs, la diode ne clignote plus, donc l'association ne se fait plus. Toujours est-il que les deux b&#233;cannes se connectent sans souci &#224; la boite&#224;vie©... 

Une seconde, je vais v&#233;rifier...


Oui. C'est bon. :love:  



Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui c'est pour &#233;viter que si tu ne mets pas de cl&#233; tout le monde puisse s'associer avec ta LB de m****



Ah oui, mais non. J'y ai mis ma cl&#233;. Faut pas d&#233;conner non plus. Ceci dit, il para&#238;t que &#231;a sert pas &#224; grand chose. 


C'est marrant (enfin, non, pas vraiment), je viens d'avoir une erreur avec la livebox... j'ai du mettre mon Mac en veille, le r&#233;veiller, le remettre en veille et le rer&#233;veiller... c'est bon. 
Pfff, &#231;a ne m'est jamais arriv&#233; en 3 ans d'utilisation d'airport. Et en plus, &#231;a me coute 3&#8364; par mois...   C'est pas le sujet ici, mais bon, c'est pas moi qui passe des heures au t&#233;l&#233;phone et qui m'oblige &#224; passer &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;phonie par IP (hihihi, bon moment pour augmenter le d&#233;bit de la connexion )


----------



## silvio (5 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est marrant (enfin, non, pas vraiment), je viens d'avoir une erreur avec la livebox... j'ai du mettre mon Mac en veille, le réveiller, le remettre en veille et le reréveiller... c'est bon.
> Pfff, ça ne m'est jamais arrivé en 3 ans d'utilisation d'airport. Et en plus, ça me coute 3 par mois...


Ah, t'es victime d'un pb de pression atmosphérique (cf plus haut dans le poste)
Cela finit par se résoudre. Moi ça a pris 30-40 jours 


Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est pas le sujet ici, mais bon, c'est pas moi qui passe des heures au téléphone et qui m'oblige à passer à la téléphonie par IP (hihihi, bon moment pour augmenter le débit de la connexion )


Des noms ! des noms !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Ah, t'es victime d'un pb de pression atmosphérique (cf plus haut dans le poste)
> Cela finit par se résoudre. Moi ça a pris 30-40 jours
> 
> Des noms ! des noms !


Tu n'en auras pas!  

Je suis maintenant dans la jungle des tarifs... Et puis je viens de me rendre compte qu'il me faut un 2nd t&#233;l&#233;phone. Ben oui, j'ai 2 n° maintenant... &#231;a commence &#224; me gaver s&#233;rieux cette histoire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu n'en auras pas!
> 
> Je suis maintenant dans la jungle des tarifs... Et puis je viens de me rendre compte qu'il me faut un 2nd téléphone. Ben oui, j'ai 2 n° maintenant... ça commence à me gaver sérieux cette histoire...



Si tu veux te simplifier la vie, il doit me rester quelque part un modem 1200 bauds, je te ferais un prix (avec le petit supplément amical qui s'impose)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Septembre 2006)

Euh, Pascal, j'suis un vrai cave en technique... alors j'comprends pas ta vanne... :rose:

Mais si tu as besoin d'argent, dis-le.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2006)

1 baud est (&#224; peu pr&#232;s) &#233;gal &#224; un bit par seconde (150 octets par seconde). C'&#233;tait la vitesse des modems vers le milieu des ann&#233;es 80. La vitesse de download du minitel.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 1 baud est (&#224; peu pr&#232;s) &#233;gal &#224; un bit par seconde (150 octets par seconde). C'&#233;tait la vitesse des modems vers le milieu des ann&#233;es 80. La vitesse de download du minitel.


Ah! C'est plus clair comme &#231;a...



Mais c'est pas dr&#244;le.


----------



## silvio (5 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Allons allons !_
> 
> 
> Sache qu'à l'usage il est très pratique d'avoir un second poste avec une autre ligne.
> ...



Hum y a bon (je travaille dans le secteur ...)

Continuez !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Allons allons !_
> 
> 
> Sache qu'&#224; l'usage il est tr&#232;s pratique d'avoir un second poste avec une autre ligne.
> ...


T'as oubli&#233; SFR©, Bouigues©, et Ola©... Ce qui fait qu'&#224; deux, on dispose de 4 n° de t&#233;l&#233;phone, ainsi que 5 mails Wanadoo, 2 mails OrangeMobile©, 2 mails professionnels, 2 mails &#224; Spam, 4 ou 5 identifiants AIM, MSN, Ichat,... Et mon interphone (qui ne fait pas la vid&#233;o, il faut que j'appelle mon proprio )
 :afraid:

Si avec &#231;a, on n'est pas joignable, je veux bien m'en couper une...


----------



## silvio (5 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'as oublié SFR©, Bouigues©, et Ola©... Ce qui fait qu'à deux, on dispose de 4 n° de téléphone, ainsi que 5 mails Wanadoo, 2 mails OrangeMobile©, 2 mails professionnels, 2 mails à Spam, 4 ou 5 identifiants AIM, MSN, Ichat,... Et mon interphone (qui ne fait pas la vidéo, il faut que j'appelle mon proprio )
> :afraid:
> 
> Si avec ça, on n'est pas joignable, je veux bien m'en couper une...



Allo, allo Ed ?


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Septembre 2006)

coucou à tous,
depuis environ une semaine, voici mon soucis :
j'ai trois ordinateurs à la maison , le pc fixe relié avec cable éthernet fonctionne bien avec la livebox ; les deux autres ordinateurs (dont mon macbook) et un pc (celui de mon fils) reliés en wifi ont de gros problèmes de connexion au réseau sans fil (pas de connexion régulièrement dans la journée ). souvent, le symbole avec les petites barres de réception ne reçoit rien ou preque et pas de connexion.
suite à ce problème, j'ai appelé wanadoo deux fois.
la première fois on me dit qu'il y a des perturbations sur mon réseau (mais le fixe avec cable éthernet fonctionne ??)
la seconde fois on me dit que c'est la livebox qui a un problème donc hier je l'ai changé.
ce matin rebelotte : LE PROBLEME EST LE MEME !!!!

je vous écris du pc fixe et les deux autres ordi ne veulent rien savoir avec le wifi (airport pour mon mac)

que penser de tout cela ??? rappel wanadoo ???
d'après vous d'où peut venir le problème ? 
(je précise que depuis plusieurs mois je n'avais aucun soucis de ce genre !)





 vbrep_register("3954302")


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

A mon avis fais changer ta livebox ! en plus c'est gratos si tu l'as en location, tu vas dans un magasin FT et tu donne l'ancienne et ils te donnent une nouvelle !


----------



## MamaCass (6 Septembre 2006)

A mon avis aussi, ca vient de la nouvelle livebox, retente un &#233;change !


----------



## silvio (6 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> A mon avis aussi, ca vient de la nouvelle livebox, retente un échange !



le fait d'avoir changé de LiveBox n'a pas résolu mon pb pour mon Mac
par contre le PC de ma fille se connectait sans pb
en fait, seules les conditions climatiques semblent avoir eu un impact .... :mouais:
ceci dit, on peut chercher des pistes : LiveBox Inventel ou sagem ?
en Wifi, et le PC et le MAC ne peuvent se connecter en même temps ?


----------



## MamaCass (6 Septembre 2006)

Si si, chez moi, 1 pc, 1 mac (+copains quand ils viennent) sont connect&#233;s en m&#234;me temps.  Ma Livebox est une inventel


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

Chez moi 1 pc et 1 mac et c'est une sagem


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

hello

J'ai besoin de vos conseils car depuis quelques semaines çà râme sérieusement:mouais: j'ai donc le pc de mon fils et mon ibook branchés via la live box sagem (elle a 3 ans à peu près). Soit je n'ai plus de connection et suis obligée d'appuyer sur le petit bouton sous la live box (çà marche un coup sur deux) ou bien tout rame lamentablement comme si je retournais à l'ancienne version via la prise tél  

Je me pose donc deux questions :
1) dois-je changer ma live box? les nouvelles sont-elle mieux?
2) je me demande aussi si un voisin ne me pique pas ma ligne:mouais: car c'est par intermittence que çà cafouille alors qu'auparavant çà marchait top!
3) comment savoir si mon réseau est protégé, j'ai cherché et pas trouvé:rose: merci de m'indiquer la manip à faire pour vérifier et le protéger au cas où...


----------



## MamaCass (7 Septembre 2006)

Tu rentres dans la conf de ta livebox, via le 192.168.1.1 avec Firefox, tu rentres user et mot de passe (tout ca est &#233;crit dans le livret de ta livebox) et tu vas sur s&#233;curit&#233;, es tu au moins prot&#233;g&#233; avec une cl&#233; WEP ?


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

Sur les sagem pas de menu sécurité comme sur les inventel.

Il faut aller dans le menu "réseau sans fil"
Là tu as un paragraphe "Paramétrage réseau sans fil"
A gauche il y a une ligne "sécurité" et un choix possible (WEP...WPA...) ainsi qu'un paramétrage possible

Pour voir les périphériques associés (leur MAC Adress) il faut aller dans le même menu
A droite il y a un bouton "Editer la liste des filtres MAC"
Si tu vois plus de périphériques que ceux que tu as raccordé (en wifi) c'est qu'il y a quelqu'un d'autre de déclaré sur ta borne. Attention les MAC Adress ethernet sont ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

merci mamacass, mais &#231;&#224; ne marche pas. j'avais bien lu aussi les instructions sur le guide mais d'une part, lorsque je vais via firefox en tapant l'adresse ip, il me demande mon identifiant et mdp, j'ai donc repris celui qui figurait sur le courrier wanadoo et &#231;&#224; marche pas. 

Je suis all&#233;e voir sur r&#233;seau, et j'&#233;tais sur airport, hors sur le manuel ils disent de selectionner ethernet int&#233;gr&#233;, je suis compl&#232;tement paum&#233;e l&#224; c'est airport ou ethernet int&#233;gr&#233; alors?
 comment faire pour aller voir ma s&#233;curit&#233; 
va falloir t&#233;l &#224; orange?

edit : merci minicos je vais essayer ta tactique


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Septembre 2006)

Il faut mettre identifiant : admin et mot de passe admin si tu n'as jamais modifié ceux ci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

j'trouve pas le menu r&#233;seau sans fil d&#233;sol&#233;e mais sinon j'vais t&#233;l &#224; orange car &#231;&#224; me prend la t&#234;te ce truc, je comprends pas pourquoi c'est aussi compliqu&#233;

pharmacos : c'est ce que j'ai fait, &#231;&#224; ne marche pas et depuis le temps je ne me rappelle pas avoir modifi&#233; ceux -ci ...


vous &#234;tes sur ethernet int&#233;gr&#233; ou airport?? car du coup je ne sais plus quoi faire d&#233;j&#224; &#224; ce niveau


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

Peu importe la méthode wifi ou ethernet, tu dois pouvoir rentrer dans l'interface de la livebox en tapant :
http://192.168.1.1 

Ce n'est pas le cas ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

non çà ne marche pas il me demande identifiant et mdp  çà me répond " pas authorisé"  suis allée sur la page aide sur la live box sur orange mais c'est pareil, je n'ai pas accès à ma live box du pur délire


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Septembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;3956414 a dit:
			
		

> non &#231;&#224; ne marche pas il me demande identifiant et mdp  &#231;&#224; me r&#233;pond " pas authoris&#233;"  suis all&#233;e sur la page aide sur la live box sur orange mais c'est pareil, je n'ai pas acc&#232;s &#224; ma live box du pur d&#233;lire



tu mets bien "admin" "admin" ?
tu ne l'as pas chang&#233; ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

je ne pense pas l'avoir changé chandler alors j'ai ressortit mon courrier wanadoo pour retrouver mon identifiant  et mdp


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

Oui admin comme identifiant et admin comme mot de passe. 
Si tu l'as changé et que tu ne t'en souviens pas, un reset de la livebox remettra ces paramètres en place (mais tu perdras toutes les modifs et il faudra refaire les associations).


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

ahhhhh merci minicos je viens de rentrer admin et çà marche bon oki et maintenant je fais quoi? :rose:


edit : voici la capture pour les filtres c'est çà? mais je ne vois pas où je peux voir si qq se connecte sur mon réseau..

Voir la pièce jointe 11852


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

bien !!! 

Maintenant que tu es dans la page de configuration de la livebox tu dois bien pouvoir trouver le menu "Accès internet" .

C'est dans ce menu que tu trouveras "accès réseau sans fil" comme décrit plus haut


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

oui minicos c'est en cliquant sur le réseau que je suis tombé sur la liste éditer la liste des filtres d'où ma capture d'image car c'est ce que çà me donne au final..


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

Pardon j'avais zappé ta capture.
Tu as donc 2 éléments raccordés en wifi à ta borne c'est bien ça ?
En plus l'adressage MAC est bien filtré.

Si tu n'as en fait qu'un seul ordi raccordé, il y en a un de trop...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

il y a mon ibook et le pc de mon fils alors c'est bon? en ce moment çà ne rame pas, faut-il que je re vérifie lorsque ma connection ralentit ou pas?

et d'autre part, dans la config j'étais sur airport c'est normal?, car selon le manuel de la live box, il préconise ethernet intégré, j'ai donc modifié, du coup je ne sais plus ce qu'il faut faire non plus vous êtes sur quoi vous?


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Septembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;3956479 a dit:
			
		

> il y a mon ibook et le pc de mon fils alors c'est bon? en ce moment &#231;&#224; ne rame pas, faut-il que je re v&#233;rifie lorsque ma connection ralentit ou pas?
> 
> et d'autre part, dans la config j'&#233;tais sur airport c'est normal?, car selon le manuel de la live box, il pr&#233;conise ethernet int&#233;gr&#233;, j'ai donc modifi&#233;, du coup je ne sais plus ce qu'il faut faire non plus vous &#234;tes sur quoi vous?



tu parles de quoi ... si c'est dans la fen&#234;tre qui s'ouvre quand tu fais Menu Pomme > Configuration r&#233;seau ? Ben l&#224; il me semble que tu peux bien te mettre n'importe o&#249;.
Chez moi : Configuration : automatique. en dessous Afficher : tu mets n'importe quoi.
Par contre quand tu es dans ethernet int&#233;gr&#233; tu as bien s&#233;lectionn&#233; : via DHCP ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Chandler : je me demandais simplement si j'&#233;tais prot&#233;g&#233;e pour que personne d'autre se connecte sur mon r&#233;seau c'est tout et comment le savoir puisqu'en ce moment &#231;&#224; ne r&#226;me pas? car en ce moment c'est tous les soirs et &#231;&#224; devient vraiment p&#233;nible

edit : &#231;&#224; s'est remis tout seul sur airport..bizarre


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

Attention à ne pas faire de bétises.

Si tu as deux ordis raccordés en wifi, c'est bon. En plus les adresses sont filtrées donc pas de problème.

Si tu n'as pas de cordon Ethernet raccordé, laisse ta borne fonctionner en wifi.
Rien ne sert de paramétrer l'ethernet si tu ne t'en sers pas. Maintenant si un de tes ordinateurs est fixe et à côté de la borne, rien ne t'empêche de le relier en ethernet, ce sera un peu plus rapide, mais c'est facultatif. Si ton réseau fonctionne ne change rien.

Dans le menu "paramétrage de réseau sans fil" tu as dû voir l'onglet sécurité. Il y a bien marqué WEP ou WPA en face (ne clique sur rien, regarde juste). Si c'est le cas ta borne est bien configurée et ton problème de débit ne vient pas d'un voisin qui se connecte.

PS. Chez moi je suis tout en wifi, la borne n'est pas dans la pièce de travail mais au centre de mon habitation comme ça je profite du réseau partout.


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Septembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;3956499 a dit:
			
		

> Chandler : je me demandais simplement si j'&#233;tais prot&#233;g&#233;e pour que personne d'autre se connecte sur mon r&#233;seau c'est tout et comment le savoir puisqu'en ce moment &#231;&#224; ne r&#226;me pas? car en ce moment c'est tous les soirs et &#231;&#224; devient vraiment p&#233;nible



R&#233;ponse 1 : oui tu es prot&#233;g&#233;e ... dans la mesure de la fiabilit&#233; des cl&#233;s WEP  
R&#233;ponse 2 : si c'est au m&#234;me moment de la journ&#233;e c'est peut-&#234;tre orange qui merdouille. Tu peux d&#233;j&#224; aller voir du cot&#233; de grenouille pour regarder les d&#233;bit dans ta r&#233;gion et aussi t'inscrire pour avoir un historique de tes d&#233;bits.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Septembre 2006)

Ton adresse est foireuse.


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

Pour vérifier le débit de ta ligne adsl, pour savoir si c'est du fait d'Orange :

tu retournes dans l'écran de bienvenue :
http://192.168.1.1

tu cliques sur "informations"
tu cliques sur "Connexions ADSL"

et là tu as l'état de ta ligne.

Avec le débit descendant et le débit montant.

Retourne voir régulièrement et particulièrement quand tu rencontres des baisses. Si les débits restent constants c'est que c'est soit :
- un problème de dialogue entre tes ordis et la livebox
- une utilisation de l'internet par un des deux ordinateurs.

Mon petit doigt me dit que si c'est la nuit, c'est ton fils qui télécharge des trucs  
Si il monopolise la bande passante, nul doute que tu vois ton ordi ralentir.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

merci minicos c'est bien écrit WEP et je suis en wifi sur les deux ordis pc fixe de mon fils et ibook et ma live box est au centre de l'appart, donc ok je laisse sur airport.

d'autre part, j'ai vu que j'étais en accès tv + adsl alors que j'ai résilié mon abonnement tps il y a un mois donc plus de boitier "ma ligne tv" que j'ai rendu. Je viens donc d'enlever la tv dans la config, et la live box s'est réinitialisée,c'était peut-être dû à cela? 

Chandler, merci je vais aller voir sur la grenouille comme il y a plein d'immeubles en construction à côté de chez moi + le RER je me demande si çà ne cause pas d'interférences comme avec le tél mobile car j'ai aussi des pb de réseau (3 opérateurs essayés et c'est la merdouille ) m'enfin, çà n'a peut-être aucun rapport, comme je n'y connais pas grand chose désolée de cette reflexion mais j'en ai assez de galérer, j'ai résilié la tv adsl car l'image était pourrie pas assez de débit, je suis en 1 méga et 3 techniciens FT sont venus et il n'y a rien à faire même si mon immeuble est neuf et que je ne réside pas dans le T..du C du monde   me suis embringuée dans un abonnement pendant 1 an pour rien car jamais utilisé de surcroit, pas de dégroupage non plus pour changer d'opérateur, bref la totale:mouais: 

> Ed c'est clair


EDIT : j'vais voir minicos  merci
mon fils ferait-il des téléchargements suspects:mouais:  oulà j'vais lui causer en rentrant du lycée 
mais avant çà marchait sans pb  faut que je lui demande ce qu'il fabrique car je le vois tt le temps planté devant msn:hein:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Septembre 2006)

Pour ta vitesse de connexion, le SpeedTest de Macbidouille est pas mal non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

voil&#224; ce que &#231;&#224; donne &#224; cette heure ci 

d&#233;bit descendant 5984 Kb (Intlv[LP0]) 	 d&#233;bit montant 352 Kb (Intlv[LP0])

edit : grenouille &#231;&#224; marche pas, safari trouve pas ..
&#231;&#224; y est &#231;&#224; marche la grenouille merci


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pour ta vitesse de connexion, le SpeedTest de Macbidouille est pas mal non plus.



Généreux même...

Attention à ne pas confondre les tests de ligne ADSL et les tests de connexion.

Dans le premier cas on s'intéresse à ce qui arrive chez toi, c'est à dire le débit depuis le FAI jusqu'à ton modem

Dans le deuxième c'est le débit total y compris ce qui se passe entre ton modem et ton navigateur. Si le débit baisse dans ce cas, ce n'est pas toujours parce que le débit ADSL baisse.

Dans le cas présent, Tournaï constate une baisse du débit total le soir. Je ne suis pas du tout certain que ce soit dû à une baisse de l'ADSL mais peut-être juste à une charge interne à son réseau.

Maintenant il est également possible que le débit ADSL baisse le soir, c'est ce dont Tournaï doit s'assurer en regardant le débit ADSL dans sa livebox.


Par exemple chez moi avec une livebox, je constatais une baisse de mon débit total sur 2 de mes 3 ordis raccordés (en wifi). Pourtant il n'y avait aucune baisse de la ligne ADSL dans la livebox et pire, un des ordis conservait le bon débit...

J'ai donc changé la livebox pour remettre l'ancien modem routeur wifi inventel. Avec celui là les débits de la ligne ADSL sont bien entendu les mêmes, mais TOUS les ordis ont maintenant le bon débit.

Ce qui veut dire qu'il y a un problème de dialogue entre la livebox et deux de mes macs. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, Orange ne comprends pas pourquoi et j'attends l'appel d'un spécialiste pour solutionner le problème. En attendant la livebox est débranchée (elle peut également avoir un problème). Et le vieux modem fonctionne parfaitement bien !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

cool le speedtest ED 

voici ce que çà donne
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 11857


vous en pensez quoi?


minicos à la vue de tes problèmes je me demande aussi si je ne devrais pas changer quand même ma live box et en demander une plus récente non?


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

J'en pense que c'est pas bon  

Tu as le même débit que moi avec mon pauvre 1024K alors que ta ligne ADSL monte à plus de 5M. Donc tu as un problème de dialogue entre ton mac et la livebox...

Fais d'autres essais en te rapprochant pour voir

PS : mon résultat


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

me rapprocher de la live box? je suis à côté là..
j'ai refait le test, et idem 

à quoi tu vois que ce n'est pas bon, je ne comprends rien au schmilblick du décryptage:rose: 

faut que je téléphone à Orange?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;3956600 a dit:
			
		

> me rapprocher de la live box? je suis &#224; c&#244;t&#233; l&#224;..
> j'ai refait le test, et idem
> 
> &#224; quoi tu vois que ce n'est pas bon, je ne comprends rien au schmilblick du d&#233;cryptage:rose:
> ...



Ben, vu la zone o&#249; tu es, &#231;a fait l&#233;ger, voici ce que j'ai moi, au fin fond de ma campagne en zone non d&#233;group&#233;e, &#224; pr&#232;s de trois Km du DSlam :





Bon, bien sur, ce n'est pas une live leave box que j'ai, moi, mais une FreeBox, &#231;a aide !


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

Tu as dit tout à l'heure que tes paramètre ADSL étaient :
débit descendant 5984 Kb (Intlv[LP0]) débit montant 352 Kb (Intlv[LP0])

Ton débit descendant ADSL est donc 5 à 6 fois plus élevé que ce que tu constates sur le test  de macbidouille... tu devrais retrouver une bonne partie de ce débit et tu ne l'as pas.

Ton abonnement c'est quoi ? Du 8 méga ?

En gros si ton abonnement est à 8 mégas max, et que tu as 6 mégas effectifs à l'arrivée dans ton modem c'est normal.

Mais si tu as 6 mégas à l'arrivée chez toi qui se réduisent à 1 méga à la consultation d'internet, il y a bien un problème.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Pascal eh bin c'est carrément le jour et la nuit là:mouais: 
 on peut avoir la free box sans dégroupage mais il faut toujours payer FT alors..? c'est vraiment une prise de tête tout çà 

sinon je suis en 1 méga, bon je vais téléphoner à orange pour y voir plus clair et leur parler du test de ma bande passante:mouais:


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

Si tu es en 1méga alors le résulta du speedtest est bon.

Ce que je ne comprends pas alors c'est pourquoi tu as du 6 mégas à l'entrée de la livebox ??? Si tu les appelles demande leur comment ça se fait, mais aujourd'hui le résultat à la consultation de l'internet correspond à ton abonnement.

Sinon deux autres tests :

celui de 9 telecom (donné en ligne par un technicien d'Orange) :
http://mire.ipadsl.net/speedtest.php

le plus joli test qui te permet de connaitre tes débits avec pleins de points dans le monde :
http://www.speedtest.net/

(il donne le ping, le débit descendant et le débit montant)

J'ai de meilleurs résultats avec New York qu'avec Amsterdam.
Londres est stable.
Le pire c'est Auckland


----------



## madmaxmac (7 Septembre 2006)

4 questions avant destruction massive de la boite de vie):=)..que je viens de recevoir...

-j'ai OX 10.2.8 est ce que ca marche avec ethernet?(iMac flat panel de 2002)

-le CD c'est pour PC non? car un fois ouvert je vois que des .exe et pas de run pour mac..ou alors c'est bien caché.

-Faut il un laps de temps apres reception pour que la connexion soit activée (j'etais en adsl 512 avant) ou est ce instantanée.

-perqué mon mac en mettant l'adresse http//198.x.x.x ne connecte pas a la live?

merci d'avance
cordialement


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Septembre 2006)

madmaxmac a dit:


> 4 questions avant destruction massive de la boite de vie):=)..que je viens de recevoir...
> 
> -j'ai OX 10.2.8 est ce que ca marche avec ethernet?(iMac flat panel de 2002)
> 
> ...


Le CD, tu le balance. Il ne sert &#224; rien, sauf &#224; mettre le bordel.

Suis les infos contenu dans le livret, &#231;a fonctionne tr&#232;s bien. 

Param&#232;tres r&#233;seau --> se connecter via DHCP. 

Firefox --> Adresse la livebox --> configurer.

L'adsl 512 passe par la livebox. Le m&#233;gamax sera activ&#233; dans 1 jour ou 2.


----------



## madmaxmac (7 Septembre 2006)

merci
pour la config reseau c OK
par contre firefox???k'estce?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Septembre 2006)

C'est un navigateur internet. Safari ne permet pas de parametrer la livebox. 

Tu peux le downloader ici


----------



## madmaxmac (7 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est un navigateur internet. Safari ne permet pas de parametrer la livebox.
> 
> Tu peux le downloader ici


 
j'utilise Camino
c'est pareil non?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Septembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas. Tente le coup.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

bon je viens de tél à l'assistance 3 fois quand même car la 1ère personne ne comprenait rien et surtout çà l'ennuyait que je sois sur mac:mouais: car elle me donnait le test adsl wanadoo à effectuer par 3 fois dans la journée hors je lui disais que ce test n'était pas compatible mac OS je lui ai donné le résultat de ma bande passante par le speedtest mais bref, rien à faire de mon pb à part me donner un lien inexistant mire.ipadsl.net :mouais: . Je rappelle donc une 2ème fois et là on me dit de tél au service TV car même si j'ai résilié ma ligne tv c'est toujours en fonction:mouais: 
3ème coup de fil au service concerné et là je tombe sur un type charmant qui me dit qu'effectivement ma ligne tv est toujours active, que mon test réalisé via speedtest (lui au moins ne conteste pas ce test )est bon, ok là normal c'est fluide en pleine journée..Il faut donc que je rééssaye ce soir afin de les rappeler. Auquel cas, si je descends en dessous de 1méga, ils enverront un technicien pour annuler les branchements tv sans garantie de quoique ce soit quand même . Il m'a dit aussi que c'est peut-être dû au fait qu'il y a plus d'abonnés dans mon secteur et que du coup çà râme le soir car d'après lui çà n'a rien à voir avec la tv.
c'est galère, car je suis limitée à 1 méga, pas de dégroupage etc. c'est mal barré 

minicos : merci pour le bon lien orange, la nana chez orange m'a donné n'importe quoi et je lui ai fait répéter 4 fois:mouais: comme quoi, il faut tomber aussi sur le bon technicien chez eux sinon on patauge dans la semoule:mouais:


----------



## MamaCass (7 Septembre 2006)

Demande aussi &#224; ton fils si il ne t&#233;l&#233;charge pas....(c'est pas m&#233;chant, hein)


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Septembre 2006)

Moi quand j'appelle la hotline wanadoo je leur dit d'entrée que je connais l'informatique et qu'ils peuvent avancer et pas me dicter les adresses ip par exemple 1 9 2 . 1 6 8 . 1 . 1

et la tout de suite on avance plus vite 
Et en même temps je réponds à leurs questions parfois avant qu'ils la posent  

mais bon je me plie à leurs tests quand même 
Il suffit de tomber sur quelqu'un de compréhensif 

1 personne sur 123


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

LE CD tu oublies il est pour PC et m&#234;me pour PC il peut causer des mis&#232;res.

Oui ton mac devrait fonctionner en ethernet.
Tu vas dans "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me"
tu cliques sur "R&#233;seau"
dans configuration, tu laisses automatique
tu affiches "Ethernet int&#233;gr&#233;"
Dans l'onglet TCP/IP tu mets "via DHCP"

Et ensuite tu tapes :
http://192.168.1.1 dans un navigateur (pr&#233;cise ta livebox inventel ou sagem, parce que l'inventel ne se param&#232;tre pas avec Safari, il faut utiliser Camino ou autre).

Mais tu peux aussi taper :
http://configuration.adsl/ 
si le 168.1.1 ne fonctionne pas, au moins tu es s&#251;r qu'il aura la bonne adresse.


----------



## madmaxmac (7 Septembre 2006)

madmaxmac a dit:


> j'utilise Camino
> c'est pareil non?


ca y est
ca marche
au moins je suis sur internet (par ethernet)

avec OX10.2.8
j'ai
config reseau = ethernet integré etc...comme indiquer sur le manuel.
MAIS cela ne marchait pas
*j'ai renseigné PPPoE*
code connexion + mot de passe connexion
et dans la config
j'ai donc automatiquement
configurer via PPP
et non plus via DHCP..
bon deja je suis en ligne
par contre je n'arrive pas atteindre les adresse  de config de la boite de vie avec Camino..
je vais esseyer avec IE 5.x


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

Clique là dessus :

http://configuration.adsl/

Ca ne fait rien ?


----------



## madmaxmac (7 Septembre 2006)

minicos a dit:


> Clique là dessus :
> 
> http://configuration.adsl/
> 
> Ca ne fait rien ?


ca fait
adress no found


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

Et là tu es bien connecté à internet avec ta boîte de vie ethernet ?
C'est quel modèle ta livebox une sagem ou une inventel ?

parce que parfois l'adresse de la box est accessible par autre chose, par exemple :

http://192.168.5.1 (ce lien devrait pouvoir fonctionner)
http://192.168.6.1
http://192.168.4.1
http://192.168.3.1
http://192.168.2.1


----------



## madmaxmac (7 Septembre 2006)

minicos a dit:


> Et là tu es bien connecté à internet avec ta boîte de vie ethernet ?
> C'est quel modèle ta livebox une sagem ou une inventel ?
> 
> parce que parfois l'adresse de la box est accessible par autre chose, par exemple :
> ...



je suis connecté via la boite sur internet par cable ethernet
j'ai Inventel
aucune des adresse marche
Sont-ce des adresses sur internet
ou
ces adresses me permettent juste de communiquer en local avec la boite.


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Septembre 2006)

madmaxmac a dit:


> je suis connect&#233; via la boite sur internet par cable ethernet
> j'ai Inventel
> aucune des adresse marche
> Sont-ce des adresses sur internet
> ...



Il y a deux prises ethernet une jaune et une rouge.
Par d&#233;faut, la jaune est d&#233;di&#233;e &#224; la TV et ne peut &#234;tre utilis&#233;e pour ethernet.
Est tu bien sur la rouge ?
Tu pourras utiliser la jaune apr&#232;s avoir d&#233;sactiv&#233; la TV par ADSL (page 33 de la doc.).


----------



## madmaxmac (7 Septembre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> Il y a deux prises ethernet une jaune et une rouge.
> Par défaut, la jaune est dédiée à la TV et ne peut être utilisée pour ethernet.
> Est tu bien sur la rouge ?


je suis sur la rouge
(pour la jaune c pas expliqué comme ca sur le guide..bref)


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

Juste en local avec ta boîte.
C'est curieux. As-tu changé l'adresse de ta Livebox par défaut ?

Et maintenant tu cherches à te raccorder en wifi c'est bien ça ?


----------



## madmaxmac (7 Septembre 2006)

minicos a dit:


> Juste en local avec ta boîte.
> C'est curieux. As-tu changé l'adresse de ta Livebox par défaut ?
> 
> Et maintenant tu cherches à te raccorder en wifi c'est bien ça ?



mais ou elle est cette adresse par defaut?

je ne cherche pas a faire du wifi car mon flat panel n'a pas airport.
je suis juste relié via ethernet


----------



## madmaxmac (7 Septembre 2006)

L'adsl 512 passe par la livebox. Le mégamax sera activé dans 1 jour ou 2.

peut etre est ce cette raison??


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

Si ça fonctionne c'est que tu as su rentrer dans l'interface de la livebox.
Pour ce faire tu as rentré l'adresse de la livebox dans un navigateur, non ?
(ce qui permet de la paramétrer)

Pour les livebox Inventel, que tu sois en wifi, ethernet ou ce que tu veux, l'adresse interne est bien http://192.168.1.1 Si tu ne rentres pas dedans, je ne vois pas pourquoi.

Mais maintenant que ça fonctionne que cherches tu à faire de plus ?


----------



## madmaxmac (7 Septembre 2006)

minicos a dit:


> Si ça fonctionne c'est que tu as su rentrer dans l'interface de la livebox.
> Pour ce faire tu as rentré l'adresse de la livebox dans un navigateur, non ?
> (ce qui permet de la paramétrer)
> 
> ...



je n'ai pas rentrer d'adresse dans aucun navigateur
apres avoir configurer comme expliquer plus haut j'ai lancer Camino et la page accueil orange s'est ouverte.
au niveau debit je ne suis plus en 512 puisque je telecharge à 600ko/s alors qu'en 512 j'etais a 60ko/s..
je ne cherche pas a faire plus
mais tout le monde va cette adresse 
moi aussi j'aimerais bien
je croyais que tout se passait a cette adresse)
maintenant si il y a rien a faire de plus
je m'en tiens la.


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

Je crois comprendre...

Tu as tout paramétré en PPP depuis ton mac. L'identifiant de connexion et le mot de passe sont dans le mac et pas la livebox. 

Normalement si tu veux profiter de ce que peut faire la livebox, c'est elle qui contient tes identifiants, tu es alors connecté 24h/24 à internet sans avoir à le lancer depuis le mac. Pour faire ça il faut rentrer dans le menu admin de la livebox.

Et comme tu n'es pas raccordé en TCP/IP, tu ne peux pas rentrer dans la livebox.

Alors il faudrait que tu crées une nouvelle connexion.
Dans le menu réseau ethernet , tu ne remplis que la partie TCP/IP dans laquelle tu mets via DHCP. Tu ne rentres rien dans PPP ou PPPoE.

Et là tu rentres : http://192.168.1.1/index2.html dans Camino (pas safari) pour accèder en local au menu de configuration de la livebox.

Il va te demander un identifiant et un mot de passe, tu rentres : admin pour les deux.

Ensuite tu vas dans "mes services" puis "Internet" et tu rentres ton identifiant de connexion (fti/.......) et ton mot de passe de connexion.

Tu valides et tu auras accès à internet normalement.


----------



## madmaxmac (7 Septembre 2006)

minicos a dit:


> Je crois comprendre...
> 
> Tu as tout paramétré en PPP depuis ton mac. L'identifiant de connexion et le mot de passe sont dans le mac et pas la livebox.
> 
> ...



*BRAVO
et Merci
C'est fait
MAIS pourquoi tout est si peu clear sur le guide????hein

*Tu m'as fait economiser des euros via hotligne a pigeons.
Franchement ce n'est pas etonnant qu'il existe encore des personnes non internettisées..
c'est un carcan , que dis-je un calvaire...pourtant je ne suis pas un débutant mais je m'attendais a ce genre de galere de la part de l'orangeraie..non seulement la hotline ne comprends pas le francais mais en plus le guide est fait par des brancos..bref
*encore merci.(en esperant que cela serve à d'autres)*
a+


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

Content pour toi  

Maintenant tu peux faire ce que tu veux de ta livebox, débrider la deuxième prise ethernet si tu en as besoin, paramétrer l'ouverture des ports... 

Dans le menu "Information système" tu as la liste de toute la configuration.
Tu trouveras aussi les débits descendants et montant de ta ligne (surveille les de temps en temps quand ça ralenti pour voir si c'est de la faute d'Orange).

Je jalouse le débit que tu as... je ne peux pas dépasser le méga... et tu devrais avoir plus ?


----------



## LeProf (7 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est un navigateur internet. Safari ne permet pas de parametrer la livebox.



C'est faut....j'ai uniquement Safari sur mon Macbook et si je tappe comme adresse url  http://192.168.1.1 j'arrive sur la page de configuration de ma livebox !

De plus plus bas il est dit que le livret d'aplication n'est pas clair....la aussi je ne suis pas d'accord: mon livret est divisé en 2 parties ; une pour PC et une pour Mac. Celle de Mac à 2 rubriques :
1 Configuration réseau
2 Configuration Livebox.
Dans cette dernière, il est dit en première ligne, je cite "Une fois que votre logiciel de navigation est configuré, tapez  http://192.168.1.1 dans la barre d'adresse. La page d'accueil s'affiche, etc....."

Il suffit de lire et de suivre les instructions attentivement, c'est tout.


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

LeProf a dit:


> C'est faut....j'ai uniquement Safari sur mon Macbook et si je tappe comme adresse url  http://192.168.1.1 j'arrive sur la page de configuration de ma livebox !



C'est FauX

Sur la livebox inventel (comme celle qu'a notre ami), tu peux bien évidement arriver sur la page de configuration de la livebox, mais *aucun des boutons ne fonctionnent*...

Mais tu as l'air bien sûr de toi...


----------



## LeProf (7 Septembre 2006)

minicos a dit:


> C'est FauX
> 
> Sur la livebox inventel (comme celle qu'a notre ami), tu peux bien évidement arriver sur la page de configuration de la livebox, mais *aucun des boutons ne fonctionnent*...
> 
> Mais tu as l'air bien sûr de toi...



et bien oui, je suis bien sur de moi parce que je l'utilise ...... , et que cela marche!

Bon ensuite, pour ceux qui on des problêmes, allez vous inscrire sur ce forum, il y a normalement une rubrique Mac, enfin j'espère qu'elle y ai encore, cela fait un moment que je n'y suis plus allé....vous y trouverez de l'aide !


----------



## LeProf (7 Septembre 2006)

Désolé, mais je ne sais pas comment faire de capture d'écran sur Mac, sinon je t'aurai montré qu'avec Safari, j'accede bien à ma Livebox.... et je suis en Wifi.

De plus, comme dis dans ma signature, c'est une Inventel: INVENTEL version : v5.05.5-fr

voila.

Désolé j'ai pris le fil en cours de route, et lu en diagonal, mais je vous assure, on peut se connecter et configurer la Livebox via Safari...le problême ne doit pas venir du navigateur.
Si vous avez d'autres problêmes encore, exposez les, j'essairai de vous aider, je l'ai déjà fait par le passé sur le forum.

Enfin Minimicos, ne voit pas d'attaque personnel dans ce que j'ai dit, je ne fait qu'aider...alors les "Mais tu as l'air bien sur de toi....", on evite  

Cordialement.


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Septembre 2006)

LeProf a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233;, mais je ne sais pas comment faire de capture d'&#233;cran sur Mac, sinon je t'aurai montr&#233; qu'avec Safari, j'accede bien &#224; ma Livebox.... et je suis en Wifi.
> 
> De plus, comme dis dans ma signature, c'est une Inventel: INVENTEL version : v5.05.5-fr
> 
> ...


Personnellement, je confirme que *ma* LB Inventel ne peut pas &#234;tre mise &#224; jour avec SAFARI. On peut parfaitement acc&#233;der &#224; toutes les pages sans probl&#232;me mais quand on clique sur le bouton "soumettre" rien ne se passe. 
Par contre, je crois qu'en installant ceci : webkit cela fonctionne. Mais comme je me refuse &#224; modifier un des framework de base de mon syst&#232;me, j'utilise b&#234;tement FireFox.

PS : Pour ma premi&#232;re installation de la LB c'est un technicien de Wanadoo (&#224; l'&#233;poque pas encore Orange) qui m'a expliqu&#233; le probl&#232;me avec SAFARI car rien n'est dit dans la notice qui par ailleurs est fort bien faite pour le Mac &#224; condition de la suivre scrupuleusement.

Bien cordialement &#224; tous

La fleur &#224; l'hippo.


----------



## minicos (7 Septembre 2006)

Capture écran : pomme majuscule 3 (ou 4 pour faire un cadre)

Tu peux faire une capture d'écran, ça ne prouvera pas que les boutons fonctionnent. 
On sait que l'affichage est possible.

Je veux bien croire que ça fonctionne chez toi, mais tu dois bien être un des ou le seul avec un Safari 2.0.x d'origine.

Maintenant ne reproche pas aux autres une réponse sèche quand tu mets les deux pieds dans le plat sans même avoir pris le temps de lire le thread.

Mais il n'y a rien de personnel là dedans et je serais ravi de lire tes conseils par exemple sur ce sujet qui reste sans réponse  
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=150135


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

je te remercie encore minicos pour toute ton aide 

j'ai rappelé orange car ce soir j'étais descendue à 70! du coup, ils envoient un technicien lundi voir ce qui se passe sur ma ligne..

sinon j'ai demandé à mon fils ... et oui  effectivement il télécharge mais il m'a dit aussi qu'il le faisait depuis toujours et auparavant je n'avais aucun problème de débit:hein: 

histoire à dormir debout, j'espère qu'il vont pouvoir faire quelque chose parce que je ne peux même pas fiche le camp ailleurs


----------



## madmaxmac (8 Septembre 2006)

minicos a dit:


> Content pour toi
> 
> Maintenant tu peux faire ce que tu veux de ta livebox, débrider la deuxième prise ethernet si tu en as besoin, paramétrer l'ouverture des ports...
> 
> ...




*--"débrider la deuxième prise ethernet si tu en as besoin"..ca veut dire quoi?

--Question la TV par adsl , peut-on la regarder sur un televiseur avec une connexion filiaire bien sur?
Cordialement
*


----------



## LeProf (8 Septembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;3957761 a dit:
			
		

> je te remercie encore minicos pour toute ton aide
> 
> j'ai rappel&#233; orange car ce soir j'&#233;tais descendue &#224; 70! du coup, ils envoient un technicien lundi voir ce qui se passe sur ma ligne..
> 
> ...



Donc, d'apres ce que j'ai compris, tu subis des baisses de bandes passantes r&#233;guli&#232;rement. Alors peux-tu pr&#233;ciser :
- ton lieux d'habitation et surtout le nombre d'habitant ? (au vue de ce que j'ai pu lire, tu dois &#234;tre dans un village non ?)
- Est-ce que ces baisses de d&#233;bits ont lieux &#224; la m&#234;me p&#233;riode, par exemple &#224; partir de 17h00 et jusqu'&#224; 21h00 ? 

Pourquoi ces questions.... parce que je suis dans un cas comme celui l&#224;. J'explique ma situation, cela pourra vous &#233;clairer.

Donc j'habite dans un petit village de 850 habitants et nous avons l'adsl depuis un peu plus d'un an. Seulement, pour pouvoir d&#233;ployer l'adsl, FT nous a raccord&#233; &#224; un NRA d'un village voisin, plus important. L&#224; o&#249; il y a probl&#234;me, c'est que ce raccordement n'est pas en fibre optique.
Du coup, selon la charge du r&#233;seau, les d&#233;bits varient &#233;norm&#233;ment: en plein apres-midi, mon d&#233;bit peut monter jusqu'&#224; 4 voire 5 M&#233;gas. Mais d&#233;s 17-18h00 et jusqu'&#224; 21-22h00, j'observe des baisses consid&#233;rables (parfois je me retrouve avec un d&#233;bit de 56k !), du fait de la saturation du r&#233;seau, car beaucoup d'utilisateurs sont alors pr&#233;sents en m&#234;me temps.
Le probl&#234;me : c'est que l'on ne peut rien y faire, et que dans le futur cela ne risque pas de s'arranger avec le nombre croissant de personne qui dispose d'un ordinateur et d'un acces internet. Tu ne peux m&#234;me pas te plaindre &#224; FT ou orange, car dans leur contrat ils stipulent qu'ils ont simplement l'obligation de te fournir un acces et que le d&#233;bit n'est pas assur&#233;.

Autre point, en ce qui concerne la online, anciennement wanadoo et maintenant orange (je ne pense pas que le passage de l'un &#224; l'autre ai chang&#233; grand chose):
Donc, il faut savoir que quand vous les appelez dans la journ&#233;e, vous avez affaire &#224; leur employ&#233;s qui sont plus ou moins bien form&#233;s, mais que d&#233;s que vous appellez &#224; partir de 18h et en soir&#233;e, la hotline est assur&#233;e par un "sous-traitant" d&#233;localis&#233; de l'autre cot&#233; de la m&#233;diterann&#233;e. Ces personnels, sont g&#233;n&#233;ralement moins bien form&#233;s et ne font que suivre des scripts de r&#233;ponses pr&#233;-&#233;tablis en fonction de ce que vous leur dite.
Donc si vous voulez avoir une r&#233;ponse plus fiable, appellez pendant les horaires de bureau.

NB: tout cela n'est que le fruit de ma modeste exp&#233;rience aupres de FT, du 1013 (g&#233;n&#233;ralement les plus comp&#233;tents car ceux sont des techniciens) et de la hotline wanadoo?orange.

PS: d&#233;sol&#233;, j'ai &#233;t&#233; un peu long.

Edit: fautes d'orthographes


----------



## minicos (8 Septembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> j'ai rappelé orange car ce soir j'étais descendue à 70! du coup, ils envoient un technicien lundi voir ce qui se passe sur ma ligne..



As-tu regardé dans la livebox les paramètres de ta ligne à ce moment là ?


----------



## minicos (8 Septembre 2006)

madmaxmac a dit:


> *--"débrider la deuxième prise ethernet si tu en as besoin"..ca veut dire quoi?
> 
> --Question la TV par adsl , peut-on la regarder sur un televiseur avec une connexion filiaire bien sur?
> Cordialement
> *



En fait tu peux désactiver la fonction TV de la prise ethernet rouge pour connecter un autre ordinateur (ou périphérique) par ce biais.

Pour la TV, il te faut un décodeur et l'option en abonnement pour en profiter.
Le raccordement se fait alors soit par une des prises ethernet de la LB, soit par le "liveplug" (un adaptateur qui se branche sur ton réseau électrique domestique et qui permet de placer le décodeur à un autre endroit de la livebox, je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut...)


----------



## Inor (8 Septembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> merci ,j'y connais rien en sans fil ,vu que je n'en ai jamais eu l'utilité je ne m'y suis pas interessé !



Bonjour.

Idem pour moi. Sauf que, maintenant ...

Je suis intéressé par les nouveaux iMacs. Qui fonctionnent sans fil.
Sur le site Apple, on parle de la borne Airport Expresse, qui, si j'ai bien compris, peut se brancher sur un Modem Ethernet et permettre, alors, le Wi-Fi ?   
( Je n'ai pas trouvé évoqué ce système sur le site Internet de Macgénération. J'ai, peut-être, mal lu ?  )
Mais Apple signale que certains FAI ne sont pas compaibles avec. Sans les citer !  
Je suis sur Orange avec un modem Ethernet et mon iMac Tournesol s'en porte bien. 
*Orange est-il compatible avec la borne Airport Extrème ?*
Bien sûr, Orange m'oriente vers la LiveBox.
Qu'en pensez-vous ? 
Que me conseillez-vous ?
D'avance, merci.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

Inor a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Idem pour moi. Sauf que, maintenant ...
> 
> ...



Oui.
Oui.
Je ne sais pas quel FAI est incompatible Mac 
La Livebox est très bien. Mais si tu as déjà un modem ethernet, la borne airport fonctionne aussi très bien. 
ça dépend. La config Modem + Borne airport ne te permets pas d'avoir accès à la téléphonie par IP. La livebox, oui.


----------



## Inor (8 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> La config Modem + Borne airport ne te permets pas d'avoir accès à la téléphonie par IP. La livebox, oui.



Merci.

C'est à prendre en compte.  
Et il doit y avoir aussi une question de prix ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je ne sais pas quel FAI est incompatible Mac



AOL pour des versions de Mac OS égales ou supérieures à la X 10.2.0


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

Inor a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> C'est &#224; prendre en compte.
> Et il doit y avoir aussi une question de prix ?



Et bien, la liveBox, c'est 3&#8364;/mois en location. 
l'avantage, c'est que si &#231;a crame, tu peux la changer tr&#232;s rapidement. Et si tu as un modem ethernet en rab, c'est parfait en attendant. La borne Airport, et bien, c'est Apple. Donc c'est mieux. J'ai eu une borne Airport + Modem pendant 3 ans : parfait. Depuis 4 jours, c'est au placard au profit d'une Livebox justement pour cette histoire de t&#233;l&#233;phonie. Jusque l&#224;, rien &#224; dire. 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> AOL pour des versions de Mac OS &#233;gales ou sup&#233;rieures &#224; la X 10.2.0



De toute fa&#231;on, c'est de la daube.


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et bien, la liveBox, c'est 3/mois en location.
> l'avantage, c'est que si ça crame, tu peux la changer très rapidement. Et si tu as un modem ethernet en rab, c'est parfait en attendant. La borne Airport, et bien, c'est Apple. Donc c'est mieux. J'ai eu une borne Airport + Modem pendant 3 ans : parfait. Depuis 4 jours, c'est au placard au profit d'une Livebox justement pour cette histoire de téléphonie. Jusque là, rien à dire.



Personnellement, j'ai une borne Extrême et une LB et j'ai gardé ma borne pour plusieurs raisons
1) J'ai une imprimante USB partagée sur la borne.
2) Je n'aime pas trop ce principe de d'association.
3) l'Airport Extrême est trop belle pour que je la mette au placard.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

Je ferais de m&#234;me si je le pouvais. Mais j'ai une borne airport tout court, Elle fait donc double emploi avec la livebox. 

C'est quoi ce probl&#232;me d'association?


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Septembre 2006)

Avec la LB Inventel (connais pas la SAGEM) il faut appuyer sur le bouton d'association pour que la LB trouve toutes les cartes WIFI du coin et leur permette d'accéder au réseau. Si un indiscret traîne par là, il peut accéder à l'écran de reconnaissance des clés et une clé WEP, on sait ce que ça vaut. Après, il faut penser à aller dans la gestion des périphériques pour retirer toutes les adresses en trop s'il y en a bien sur. 

Je préfère la bonne vieille méthode en application sur tous les routeurs WIFI qui consiste à gérer une liste de MAC Adress autorisées (sinon : pas question de passer).


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

LeProf a dit:


> Donc, d'apres ce que j'ai compris, tu subis des baisses de bandes passantes régulièrement. Alors peux-tu préciser :
> - ton lieux d'habitation et surtout le nombre d'habitant ? (au vue de ce que j'ai pu lire, tu dois être dans un village non ?)
> - Est-ce que ces baisses de débits ont lieux à la même période, par exemple à partir de 17h00 et jusqu'à 21h00 ? ....



non je réside dans une ville de 19000 habitants en seine et marne et le débit dépend du  quartier apparemment car j'ai des amis qui n'ont aucun pb c'est nickel et ils peuvent même avoir du 8 méga alors que moi je suis limitée à 1méga  c'est une histoire de bornes d'après ce que j'ai compris et çà dépendrait de la mairie pour l'amélioration du réseau enfin c'est ce que m'a dit FT/orange.. et c'est vrai qu'il y a des personnes compétentes au tél et d'autres qui comprennent vraiment que dalle:mouais: y'en a même un qui m'a fait débrancher ttes mes prises tél  
et la baisse oui c'est entre 16H30 et 23H environ, çà dépend des jours..

> minicos non je n'ai pas regardé ma live box, pourquoi?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

L'airport de ma livebox sagem a claqué ...
Sommes nous nombreux dans ce cas là ?
(j'ai entendu deci delà que oui)

Sinon, je suis en ethernet (du coup) est ce que votre connexion se déconnecte régulièrement ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2006)

minicos a dit:


> En fait tu peux désactiver la fonction TV de la prise ethernet rouge pour connecter un autre ordinateur (ou périphérique) par ce biais.
> 
> Pour la TV, il te faut un décodeur et l'option en abonnement pour en profiter.
> Le raccordement se fait alors soit par une des prises ethernet de la LB, soit par le "liveplug" (un adaptateur qui se branche sur ton réseau électrique domestique et qui permet de placer le décodeur à un autre endroit de la livebox, je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut...)


- Avec Safari 2.0.4 et Livebox Sagem, Ethernet, ligne TV fonctionnement impeccable. A signaler en juillet août quelques brèves apparitions d'une ligne mosaïquée sur la TV tout en surfant avec l'ordi (PowerBook Titanium de 2002, Tiger 10.4.7).
- L'utilisation de liveplug a permis de supprimer la liaison filaire entre la LB et la TV qui est dans une autre pièce : fonctionnement sans problème. Attention les prises sont assez grandes et il faut les voir avant d'acheter.


----------



## minicos (9 Septembre 2006)

Mais on sait que Safari fonctionne avec la livebox Sagem.
C'est la livebox Inventel qui n'est pas modifiable (mais consultable) par Safari.

Pour le liveplug c'est intéressant, mais le format vidéo est-il préservé ?


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2006)

minicos a dit:


> Mais on sait que Safari fonctionne avec la livebox Sagem.
> C'est la livebox Inventel qui n'est pas modifiable (mais consultable) par Safari.
> 
> Pour le liveplug c'est intéressant, mais le format vidéo est-il préservé ?


Apparemment oui, sauf quand je m'endors devant la télé !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

Putain j'ai pas de t&#233;l&#233; et je m'endors quand m&#234;me, c'est safari ?? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

hello

voilà, j'essaye d'aider un voisin qui possède un ibook, je lui ai dit de venir prendre des infos sur macgé mais bon, apparemment il a l'air complètement allergique à l'informatique:hein:   il me demande comment faire pour que son isight soit reconnue car il me dit qu'il est bien connecté sur sa live box, il voit bien ses interlocuteurs sur amsn et ichat mais qu'on ne le voit pas, car pb de pare feu et j'avoue que je ne me rappelle pas du tout avoir eu ce genre de soucis, mon isight a été reconnue de suite et on me voit aussi bien sur ichat, amsn et skype et je ne sais comment l'aider à part lui dire que le réglage du pare feu est  dans Préférences Système, Partage mais ensuite que faut-il faire et pourquoi a-t-il ce problème?
merci d'avance


----------



## dhraff (26 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai eut beau lire et relire ce topic j'ai toujours po reussi a configurer les macs avec ma livebox  ^^
Je vous expose mon probleme :

J'ai pris une livebox, elle est connectée sur un pc et je cherche a connecter 2 mac dessus en airport, le soucis c'est qu'aucun des 2 ne fonctionne avec 

Le premier me dit qu'"une erreur s'est produite lors de l'acces, etc  ..."

Et le second me dit qu'il est connecté a la livebox et a internet mais on arrive pas a naviguer ni a acceder a quoi que ce soit sur internet ...

Donc je ne suis pas un expert en mac et si qu'elqu'un ou quelqu'une pouvait me renseigner ce serait sympa 

Sinon j'ai une livebox inventel, et niveau reglage j'ai touché a rien.
Donc je ne sais pas s'il y a des reglages a faire sur la livebox, si ca vient des macs, ou si ma livebox est defaillante ...

Si vous avez besoin de plus de renseignements quand a mes OS, ou config y a po de soucis ^^

Merci d'avance 

Cordialement
Dhraff


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Septembre 2006)

Salut et bienvenu sur MacG, 

Pour commencer tu veux relier tout ce beau monde en Wi-Fi j'imagine. 
Si on récapitule tes deux mac (version ?) sont équipés de carte AirPort. 

Va dans les paramètres de ta LB dans l'onglet Wi-Fi ou un truc comme ça (sans fil peut être)  tu devrais trouver le filtrage des adresses MAC. 
Normalement tu n'as rien de rentré à ce niveau.
Ensuite tu active ce filtrage et tu rentres les adresses MAC de tes cartes AP : tu peux trouver ces adresses dans le menu Pomme > A propos de ce mac > plus d'info.


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Salut et bienvenu sur MacG,
> 
> Pour commencer tu veux relier tout ce beau monde en Wi-Fi j'imagine.
> Si on r&#233;capitule tes deux mac (version ?) sont &#233;quip&#233;s de carte AirPort.
> ...



Sur la LB Inventel, c'est avec le bouton Association que l'on r&#233;cup&#232;re les Mac Adress.
Il faut pour cela avoir activ&#233; les cartes Airport des Macintoshs, laisser les ordinateurs en service et d&#233;clencher une association sur la LB.

Il faut aussi  v&#233;rifier sur la page d'administration de la LB que le WIFI est bien activ&#233;.

Dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me/r&#233;seau/Airport des Macs, il faut cocher "Afficher l'&#233;tat d'Airport dans la barre des menus" (c'est pas obligatoire mais c'est pratique).

Normalement, dans le menu de Finder appara&#238;t l'ic&#244;ne d'Airport, cliquer dessus et choisir le r&#233;seau Wifi correspondant &#224; la LB

rentrer la cl&#233; WEP r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;e sur la page d'administration de la LB (si possible avec un copi&#233; coll&#233; pour &#233;viter les erreurs) dans la fen&#234;tre d'identification (penser &#224; cocher l'option "m&#233;moriser le mot de passe dans le trousseau") et normalement, &#231;a marche.


----------



## dhraff (26 Septembre 2006)

Merci bien pour vos reponses si rapides, je fais un essai apres manger et je vous dis ce qu'il en est exactement 

Et si cette technique fonctionne po ca vient de la livebox ???

C'est koi la mieux pour les mac, la inventel ou la sagem ???

Cordialment
Dhraff


----------



## dhraff (27 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, avec un peu de retard le resultat ...

Et bien malgré vos precieux conseils j'ai toujours pas reussi a connecté les 2 mac en airport a la livebox  toujours le meme probleme d'"erreur produite ..."

Donc je commence vraiment a me demander si ca vient pas de la livebox 

Sinon est ce que la sagem est mieux ou moins bien que la inventel pour les macs ??? Parce que quitte a la changer ... autant que je prenne la plus compatible 

En tout cas merci de votre aide

Cordialement

Dhraff


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2006)

dhraff a dit:


> Bonjour, avec un peu de retard le resultat ...
> 
> Et bien malgr&#233; vos precieux conseils j'ai toujours pas reussi a connect&#233; les 2 mac en airport a la livebox  toujours le meme probleme d'"erreur produite ..."
> 
> ...



J'ai des clients qui ont l'une et d'autres l'autre, je n'ai jamais &#233;prouv&#233; la moindre difficult&#233; pour mettre leurs Mac en r&#233;seau, sauf une fois, mais c'&#233;tait &#224; cause d'une borne Airport express qu'on devait utiliser en relais pour un Mac priv&#233; de r&#233;ception (trop de murs, et trop loin), pas de la livebox.


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Septembre 2006)

dhraff a dit:


> Bonjour, avec un peu de retard le resultat ...
> 
> Sinon est ce que la sagem est mieux ou moins bien que la inventel pour les macs ??? Parce que quitte a la changer ... autant que je prenne la plus compatible
> 
> ...



Personnellement, je dispose d'une Inventel et n'ai pas eu de problème pour sa mise en oeuvre : la doc. est simple et je l'ai suivi à la lettre pour une installation sans problème sur deux Mac sous Tiger (un iMac G5 et un iBook G4).
La seule remarque : Avec Safari natif (sans plugin), il est impossible de mettre à jour les paramètres de la LB via l'interface utilisateur. Firefox fonctionne parfaitement.

Voici les réglages Airport sur les macs.


----------



## dhraff (30 Septembre 2006)

Fonctionne toujours po  j'appelle orange pour un echange standard ...
Sinon quand tu dis que tu as suivi la doc c'est sur le cd ???
Parce que moi le cd qu'ils m'ont filé il fonctionne po sur les macs mais juste avec le pc et ils m'ont dit qu'il n'y avait que celui la 

Cordialement
Dhraff


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Septembre 2006)

dhraff a dit:


> ...
> Sinon quand tu dis que tu as suivi la doc c'est sur le cd ???
> Parce que moi le cd qu'ils m'ont filé il fonctionne po sur les macs mais juste avec le pc et ils m'ont dit qu'il n'y avait que celui la
> 
> ...


Non la doc.  papier (pas plus de deux pages pour le mac). Le CD lui est pour Windows qui nécessite l'installation d'un logiciel.


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Septembre 2006)

Sinon dans la page de config tu met manuellement à la place de via dhpc et tu met en ip 192.168.1.XX (XX comme tu veux entre 10 et 50) en masque de sous réseau 255.255.255.0 et le routeur 192.168.1.1 et idem pour le dns


----------



## Rup (3 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

Le support Orange/Wanadoo sp&#233;cifie, pour connecter son Mac Airport &#224; la Livebox, une fois que cette derni&#232;re est "apair&#233;e" :

_Sur votre Mac, cliquez ensuite sur le menu AirPort.
Le menu AirPort est symbolis&#233; par un "signal radio"  dans la barre des menus du "Finder", puis choisissez le nom de votre Livebox identifi&#233;e, commen&#231;ant par "WANADOO-...". Si plusieurs Livebox ou borne apparaissent, v&#233;rifiez le bon nom de Livebox. 
Une fen&#234;tre intitul&#233;e "Tapez le mot de passe" s'affiche. 
Le champ "S&#233;curit&#233; sans fil" est automatiquement adapt&#233; selon le mode utilis&#233; par la Livebox. *Pour la Livebox, il est n&#233;cessaire de s&#233;lectionner "WPA personnel".*_

Cette derni&#232;re affirmation est fausse : pour la LiveBox, il faut saisir une cl&#233; WEP. Malheureusement, WEP n'appara&#238;t pas dans le menu "S&#233;curit&#233; sans fil". Que faire ?

D'apr&#232;s mon vendeur de Mac (MacOnly &#224; Lyon, merci &#224; lui), il s'agirait d'un bug MacOSX; j'ai un peu de mal &#224; le croire, car ce probl&#232;me existe (pour moi) depuis plus d'un an. Peu importe, voici le contournement qu'il m'a propos&#233; : il faut utiliser "Diagnostic R&#233;seau".

1) lancer Diagnostic R&#233;seau; ceci peut &#234;tre fait depuis Safari, ou par Pr&#233;f&#233;rences R&#233;seau (bouton Assistant ... puis bouton Diagnostic ...)
2) s&#233;lectionner la configuration r&#233;seau - cliquer Continuer
3) choisir la configuration de port r&#233;seau : s&#233;lectionner Airport - cliquer Continuer
4) activer &#233;ventuellement Airport; s&#233;lectionner votre r&#233;seau Airport (nom de la Livebox) : si elle n'appara&#238;t pas, v&#233;rifiez que la LB est apair&#233;e - cliquer Continuer
5) un panneau "Modification de r&#233;seau d&#233;tect&#233;e" s'affiche ; cliquer OK
6) *Surtout, ne pas cliquer sur continuer* : apr&#232;s qq secondes, un autre panneau "Modification de r&#233;seau d&#233;tect&#233;e" s'affiche; cliquer OK
7) Enfin, "Votre connexion Internet semble fonctionner correctement" : tout va bien.
Ceci s'applique si vous avez d&#233;j&#224; sauv&#233; votre cl&#233; WEP dans le Trousseau d'Acc&#232;s. Si ce n'est pas encore le cas, Diagnostic R&#233;seau vous demandera de la saisir et de la m&#233;moriser dans le trousseau : faites-le.

Si vous avez lanc&#233; Diagnostic R&#233;seau depuis Safari, la page internet vers laquelle vous vouliez aller s'affiche.

C'est fastidieux, mais &#231;a marche. Quant au "bug MacOSX", myst&#232;re ...

Rup


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Octobre 2006)

Rup a dit:


> Salut,
> .....
> Le champ "Sécurité sans fil" est automatiquement adapté selon le mode utilisé par la Livebox. *Pour la Livebox, il est nécessaire de sélectionner "WPA personnel".*[/I]
> 
> ...



Bonjour, il faut se méfier des affirmations péremptoires et des généralisations non vérifiées.
La sécurité WPA personnelle fonctionne très bien avec certains MAC. C'est le cas chez moi avec deux Macintosh (un Imac G5 et un iBook G4). Pour preuve la copie d'écran ci-après.

D'autre part je conseille de te renseigner sur le niveau de sécurité offert par la clé WEP et tu chercheras peut être ensuite à passer à un autre système.

Sans rancune et bon surf.


----------



## Rup (5 Octobre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> Bonjour, il faut se méfier des affirmations péremptoires et des généralisations non vérifiées.


Lesquelles ?



mleroux a dit:


> La sécurité WPA personnelle fonctionne très bien avec certains MAC.


Je n'en doute pas un instant (au fait, sur "sertains Macs seulement ?"; la question, c'est comment imposer au couple Mac+LB le choix de WPA vs. WEP ?  Lorsque (par défaut) le Mac propose la saisie d'un mot de passe WEP, celui-ci ne fonctionne pas ...



mleroux a dit:


> D'autre part je conseille de te renseigner sur le niveau de sécurité offert par la clé WEP et tu chercheras peut être ensuite à passer à un autre système.


Justement, j'aimerais à activer le WPA dans ma liaison Mac-LB.



mleroux a dit:


> Sans rancune et bon surf.


Aucune rancune, au contraire : merci de m'aider à comprendre ce pb WEP/WPA LB vu du Mac.


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Octobre 2006)

Rup a dit:


> Lesquelles ?.


Que le couple LB + WPA sur MAC ne fonctionne pas alors que la pi&#232;ce jointe que j'ai jointe montre le contraire.



Rup a dit:


> (au fait, sur "sertains Macs seulement ?"


Je dis certains car je ne peux affirmer que &#231;a marche sur tous les MACs.
en fait je crois savoir que sur les anciennes cartes Airport 802-11B seule la cl&#233; WEP 40 bits fonctionne.



Rup a dit:


> la question, c'est comment imposer au couple Mac+LB le choix de WPA vs. WEP ?  Lorsque (par d&#233;faut) le Mac propose la saisie d'un mot de passe WEP, celui-ci ne fonctionne pas ...



Si cela peut t'aider voici les caract&#233;ristiques de mes connexions WIFI

Le r&#233;glage de la LiveBox est en pi&#232;ce joint ci-apr&#233;s.

Sur les MACs, j'ai des cartes Airport Extr&#234;mes
et le r&#233;glage de la s&#233;curit&#233; dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences r&#233;seau est aussi en pi&#232;ce jointe.


----------



## saturnin (5 Octobre 2006)

Euh quelqu'un peut m'aider je suis un peu perdu là.
J'essaie de connecter mon ibook à la livebox sagem après une résintallation et donc je trouve la livebox dans airport, je rentre la clé wep et là on me dit : " le réseau sélectionné restreint son accès grace à une liste de controle d'accès dans laquelle cer ordinateur n'est pas répertorié".
Et moi je suis dans le style "hein"?? :mouais:

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider svp ça me rend fou!!


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Octobre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Euh quelqu'un peut m'aider je suis un peu perdu là.
> J'essaie de connecter mon ibook à la livebox sagem après une résintallation et donc je trouve la livebox dans airport, je rentre la clé wep et là on me dit : " le réseau sélectionné restreint son accès grace à une liste de controle d'accès dans laquelle cer ordinateur n'est pas répertorié".
> Et moi je suis dans le style "hein"?? :mouais:
> 
> Si quelqu'un peut m'aider svp ça me rend fou!!



As tu mis ta LB en mode association ? La LB filtre les adresses MAC et après la réinstallation l'adresse MAC de ton iBook n'est plus reconnue comme autorisée par la LB


----------



## saturnin (5 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> As tu mis ta LB en mode association ? La LB filtre les adresses MAC et après la réinstallation l'adresse MAC de ton iBook n'est plus reconnue comme autorisée par la LB



Euh là j'ai essayé mode association, je vais sur l'icone airport je choisis ma livebox je rentre la clé wep et là me vient le message "une erreur s'est produite lors de la connexion":mouais:
J'ai une malédiction ou quoi!


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Octobre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Euh là j'ai essayé mode association, je vais sur l'icone airport je choisis ma livebox je rentre la clé wep et là me vient le message "une erreur s'est produite lors de la connexion":mouais:
> J'ai une malédiction ou quoi!



Redémarre l'ordinateur.


----------



## saturnin (5 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Red&#233;marre l'ordinateur.



C'est ce que j'ai fait, quand je red&#233;marre la LB arrete de clignoter (donc plus en mode association) et l&#224; j'essaie de rentrer ma cl&#233; wep et j'ai le message pr&#233;c&#233;dent, et quand j'essaie de la rentrer alors qu'elle clignote &#231;a me met "erreur lors de la connexion &#224; airport".
Enfin merci d'essayer de m'aider.
Vous pensez que &#231;a pourrait etre du &#224; la carte airport de mon ibook vu que celui-ci etait en r&#233;paration et que l'on m'a chang&#233; cette derni&#232;re?

Pfff cet ibook est maudit je crois bien.


----------



## saturnin (6 Octobre 2006)

Rien ne marche.
A votre avis j'appelle qui wanadoo ou apple (je sens que les uns vont me rediriger vers les autres) car là de mon pc par contre j'ai pas de problème de connexion.


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Octobre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Rien ne marche.
> A votre avis j'appelle qui wanadoo ou apple (je sens que les uns vont me rediriger vers les autres) car là de mon pc par contre j'ai pas de problème de connexion.



Franchement je ne vois pas ... en plus la LB Sagem je ne la connais qu'au travers des forums ... (j'ai une Inventel).


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2006)

La carte Airport est bien sur le m&#234;me canal que la LB ?


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La carte Airport est bien sur le même canal que la LB ?



Sur le site d'Orange, au vu des tutos j'ai l'impression que l'on peut aller voir les adresses MAC filtrées. Si tu peux essaye d'aller voir si il y a bien d'adresse MAC de ta carte AirPort.


----------



## saturnin (6 Octobre 2006)

Euh voilà ce que j'ai fait manuellement :
j'ai pris l'adresse mac de mon ibook que j'ai trouvé dans réseau "identifiant airport".
Via mon pc je suis allé dans la page de configuration de sa livebox, et là j'avais la liste des adresses macs à autoriser ou interdire j'ai donc tapé celle-ci.
Maintenant je me retrouve avec l'ibook qui voit ma livebox, quand je rentre la clé wep (que je trouve sous ma livebox) j'ai l'erreur : "une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau airport "wanadoo" ".
Voilà je sais pas trop quoi faire là en fait.

En tout cas merci à vous d'essayer de m'aider, peut etre est ce simple et je ne comprends rien je ne sais pas, toujours est il que précédemment je n'avais jamais rencontré cette difficulté et que là je ne sais pas trop à qui m'adresser.


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Octobre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Euh voilà ce que j'ai fait manuellement :
> j'ai pris l'adresse mac de mon ibook que j'ai trouvé dans réseau "identifiant airport".
> Via mon pc je suis allé dans la page de configuration de sa livebox, et là j'avais la liste des adresses macs à autoriser ou interdire j'ai donc tapé celle-ci.
> Maintenant je me retrouve avec l'ibook qui voit ma livebox, quand je rentre la clé wep (que je trouve sous ma livebox) j'ai l'erreur : "une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau airport "wanadoo" ".
> ...



Il y a eu une MAJ de la LB ... et ça merde depuis cette MAJ il me semble. 
Un peu en désespoir de cause : as tu essayé de te connecter ton iBook avec ton PC déconnecté ?


----------



## saturnin (6 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Il y a eu une MAJ de la LB ... et ça merde depuis cette MAJ il me semble.
> Un peu en désespoir de cause : as tu essayé de te connecter ton iBook avec ton PC déconnecté ?



Bah oui j'ai essayé, j'ai tellement rentré de fois ma clé wep que limite je la connais par coeur.
Donc vous vous pensez que ça vient plutot de wanadoo que de mon ibook?


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Octobre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Bah oui j'ai essayé, j'ai tellement rentré de fois ma clé wep que limite je la connais par coeur.
> Donc vous vous pensez que ça vient plutot de wanadoo que de mon ibook?



Je dirais la LB ... 
As tu essayé un reset total de ta machine ?


----------



## saturnin (6 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Je dirais la LB ...
> As tu essayé un reset total de ta machine ?



Un reset?
Bah je l'ai éteinte et rallumé ça oui.
Je viens d'essayer d'appeler le service technique LB toutes les lignes sont occupés.:rateau:
P'tetre que quand je serais à l'asile je me préoccuperais plus de ce problème!


----------



## chandler_jf (6 Octobre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Un reset?
> Bah je l'ai éteinte et rallumé ça oui.
> Je viens d'essayer d'appeler le service technique LB toutes les lignes sont occupés.:rateau:
> P'tetre que quand je serais à l'asile je me préoccuperais plus de ce problème!



Non un reset c'est un bouton sous ta LB au niveau. Il remet tout à zero en appuyant pendant 30 sec dessus. Il faut voir toutes les diodes clignoter.


----------



## saturnin (6 Octobre 2006)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé c'est trop fou comme solution suffit de rentrer la clé wep en prenant l'option "hexadécimal"!!!
Là ça marche!
Merci à tous et surtout à chandler t'es tip top!


----------



## MamaCass (6 Octobre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> surtout à chandler t'es tip top!



Il est même chou mais il le sait déjà :rose: :love:


----------



## flotow (6 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir,
je vient de choisir un LB, et j'ai configurer tout ca (mais je ne suis pas encore sur le net avec, car je fini une op. avant) bref, tout marche bien (LB Sagem), mais par contre, probleme pour changer mon SSID. Je le change, je valide, et apres, impossible de retrouver ma LB. Je debranche/rebranche, et elle reprend son ancien nom: Livebox-xxxx
Je juste ce probleme, qui est plutot un soucis&#8230; plus qu'autre chose!
Sinon, Safari me dit "401 unauthorized request ("/index.html")", mais c'est pas grave, ca marche par FF 
Sinon, pour ce qui est du canal, par defaut, c'est sur 10, mais es ce bien? y'en a t'il des "mieux"?
Merci !


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Octobre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> .... mais par contre, probleme pour changer mon SSID. Je le change, je valide, et apres, impossible de retrouver ma LB. Je debranche/rebranche, et elle reprend son ancien nom: Livebox-xxxx
> Je juste ce probleme, qui est plutot un soucis plus qu'autre chose!
> Sinon, Safari me dit "401 unauthorized request ("/index.html")", mais c'est pas grave, ca marche par FF
> ...



Pour ESSID, il faut refaire une association après l'avoir changé.

Pour le canal 10, il n'est nécessaire de le changer qu'en cas d'interférences avec un autre appareil fonctionnant suer la même gamme de fréquence.


----------



## flotow (6 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour ta reponse 
Par contre, le probleme de taille c'est que la LiveBox ne veut pas se syncroniser!!  alors que mon modem ethernet, oui! Comment faire? J'ai essayé de prendre les memes cables que ceux du modem ethernet, et ca n'as pas marché non plus. 
j'ai tout reinitialiser, rien a faire. es ce que la LiveBox est plus sensible a l'attenuation?
Sinon, si j'ai mon modem ethernet, aucun moyen de brancher celui ci sur la LB, et que celle ci fasse juste routeur WiFi?
Edit: le voyant indiquant syncro/pas synrco, ca clignote pendant combien de temps, rapidement?? la doc dit 20sec, es ce normal? plus long, ou beaucoup plus court chez vous?
Bon, je vais essayer d'attendre 20 sec :s
Apres attente, pas syncro apres 20sec, 1min 5min, bref, ca marche pas, pourtant mon ancien modem syncro tout de suite!  
J'appelle FT? :'(


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Octobre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Par contre, le probleme de taille c'est que la LiveBox ne veut pas se syncroniser!!  alors que mon modem ethernet, oui! Comment faire? J'ai essayé de prendre les memes cables que ceux du modem ethernet, et ca n'as pas marché non plus.
> j'ai tout reinitialiser, rien a faire. es ce que la LiveBox est plus sensible a l'attenuation?


Si la LB n'accroche pas le signal ADSL alors qu'un modem Ethernet le fait, c'est qu'il y a un problème sur la LB. Au cours de ma première installation de la LB, j'avais branché l'arrivée de la ligne sur la prise réservée au téléphone ADSL et bien sur pas de synchro ... Sinon appeler Orange (mais le week-end c'est galère).



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sinon, si j'ai mon modem ethernet, aucun moyen de brancher celui ci sur la LB, et que celle ci fasse juste routeur WiFi?


Je ne sais pas trop. A priori j'aurais tendance à dire non mais c'est à tester.



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Edit: le voyant indiquant syncro/pas synrco, ca clignote pendant combien de temps, rapidement?? la doc dit 20sec, es ce normal? plus long, ou beaucoup plus court chez vous?
> Bon, je vais essayer d'attendre 20 sec :s
> Apres attente, pas syncro apres 20sec, 1min 5min, bref, ca marche pas, pourtant mon ancien modem syncro tout de suite!
> J'appelle FT? :'(



Ou essayer d'aller directement dans une boutique FT pour tenter un échange de LB.


----------



## flotow (7 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
finalement, je suis allé chez FT, et il m'ont changé la LB j'ai demandé une Inventel, et ca a syncro des le debut  donc Sagem  
Bref, meme l'interface marche mieu


----------



## flotow (7 Octobre 2006)

Voila, maintenant que tout marche comment faire pour connecter une imprimante (USB) a la LB (l'imprimante n'est qu'USB) une idée?
Je suis une inventel (voir post au dessus), et je n'ai qu'un USB de forme carré (prise femelle)
Merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Octobre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Voila, maintenant que tout marche comment faire pour connecter une imprimante (USB) a la LB (l'imprimante n'est qu'USB) une idée?
> Je suis une inventel (voir post au dessus), et je n'ai qu'un USB de forme carré (prise femelle)
> Merci



Pour ça, il y a deux ans déjà, je suis passé par une borne Airport Extrême. En plus, j'étais au Luxembourg et pour la connexion ADSL, les P&T m'avaient fourni un modem routeur ethernet Zyxel non WIFI (par ailleurs excellent) et donc pas question de LiveBox que j'ai pris à mon retour en France il y a six mois. 
Je ne vois pas comment brancher une imprimante USB sur la LiveBox. Je sais par contre qu'il existe, maintenant des imprimantes Wifi (voir chez HP et peut être ailleurs).


----------



## flotow (7 Octobre 2006)

J'ai branché mon imprimante (Lexmark) sur le port USB Maitre de la LB, la LB la voit, et me donne les details, mais MacOS voit une imprimante (a condition que je lui donne l'IP de la LB), mais apres, 'error while printing' alors? Par contre, impossible d'avoir une imprimante IP


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2006)

Salut, 

Je ne comprends pas. Mon titanium ne prend plus la connexion livebox. j'ai systematiquement le droit &#224; "une erreur s'est produite". En revanche, aucun probl&#232;me sur l'ibook. Les deux sont sous X.4.8....

C'est arriv&#233; &#224; quelqu'un?


----------



## MamaCass (12 Octobre 2006)

Tu as essay&#233; de refaire la synchro ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tu as essay&#233; de refaire la synchro ?


Ouaip, et &#231;a n'a pas march&#233;. 

En fait, j'ai pens&#233; &#224; peu pr&#232;s &#224; tout... sauf au reset de la livebox, puisque &#231;a fonctionnait avec l'ibook. Et hop, le reset a suffit. Cool.

C'est un monde &#233;trange que cette livebox apr&#232;s trois d'airport/modemethernet. 

Merci &#224; toi, en tout cas.


----------



## MamaCass (12 Octobre 2006)

En g&#233;n&#233;ral, faut &#233;viter de se prendre la t&#234;te avec la livebox, ca marchait hier, ca marche plus aujourd'hui, aucun param&#232;trage n'a &#233;t&#233; chang&#233; sur l'ordi ?

D&#233;branche la live et 5 minutes apr&#232;s tu surfes sur le net


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> En g&#233;n&#233;ral, faut &#233;viter de se prendre la t&#234;te avec la livebox, ca marchait hier, ca marche plus aujourd'hui, aucun param&#232;trage n'a &#233;t&#233; chang&#233; sur l'ordi ?
> .....



Certes, mais quand on a fonctionn&#233; plusieurs ann&#233;es avec un modem ethernet (Zyxel) et un borne Airport Extr&#234;me, le fonctionnement de la LiveBox parait bien capricieux.
Enfin comme tu le laisse entendre : restons    .


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> En général, faut éviter de se prendre la tête avec la livebox, ca marchait hier, ca marche plus aujourd'hui, aucun paramètrage n'a été changé sur l'ordi ?
> 
> Débranche la live et 5 minutes après tu surfes sur le net



Heu ouais c'est ce que m'a dit un technicien et en fait c'est l'airport de la livebox qui est définitivement kaput ...

T'es en wifi Ed ?


----------



## MamaCass (12 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Heu ouais c'est ce que m'a dit un technicien et en fait c'est l'airport de la livebox qui est définitivement kaput ...
> 
> T'es en wifi Ed ?



Normal, suis technicienne


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Heu ouais c'est ce que m'a dit un technicien et en fait c'est l'airport de la livebox qui est définitivement kaput ...
> 
> T'es en wifi Ed ?


Of course. :style:


----------



## flotow (12 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Normal, suis technicienne



Et pour ce qui est partage de l'USB (imprimante)? tu as des competences? sachant que l'imprimante est sur la livebox, au dos, sur l'USB maitre. Dans la config de la LB, c'est bon, il la voit, mais impossible de trouver l'imprimante sur le local  
Sinon, mais c'est a titre d'info, la livebox dit: negociation en cours, puis pas de serveur ppp, puis ok>IP etrange ce stade pas de serveur ppp ca fait ca a chaque fois, ca prend 5mins a tout casser (la live je l'eteind quand j'ai le malheur d'oublier qu'elle est sur un prise commandée :love:


----------



## MamaCass (12 Octobre 2006)

As tu activer le partage d'imprimante dans Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me > Partage ?


----------



## flotow (12 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> As tu activer le partage d'imprimante dans Préférences système > Partage ?



Oui, absolument, c'est activé  j'ai essayé (manuellement) l'imprimante IP, en donnant l'IP de la LB, mais sans succes, 'error while printing' (en gros, nada, meme pas de liste d'attente pour cette imprimante IP)


----------



## MamaCass (13 Octobre 2006)

J'ai plus le manuel de la livebox mais ils disent quoi &#224; ce sujet ? Parce que moi je pensais que c'etait irr&#233;alisable et que ca ne marcherait pas de brancher une imprimante USB sur la livebox..........


----------



## flotow (13 Octobre 2006)

Ah si, chez moi, ca la reconnait  mais ca imprime pas  tu sais le manuel je l'ai meme pas ouvert   :love: Dommage ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Octobre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ah si, chez moi, ca la reconnait  mais ca imprime pas  tu sais le manuel je l'ai meme pas ouvert   :love: Dommage ?



Le manuel ne dit pas grand chose sinon ceci parlant du câble USB : "Il permet de relier votre LiveBox à un ordinateur via un câble USB".

Magnifique pléonasme qui n'apporte pas grand chose ! 

Du point de vue installation, l'utilisation du port USB pour la connexion d'un PC est décrite mais n'est pas envisagée pour le MAC. Sûrement parce que le driver qui doit être fourni avec le CD d'accompagnement de la LB est uniquement Windows.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ah si, chez moi, ca la reconnait  mais ca imprime pas  tu sais le manuel je l'ai meme pas ouvert   :love: Dommage ?





mleroux a dit:


> Le manuel ne dit pas grand chose sinon ceci parlant du câble USB : "Il permet de relier votre LiveBox à un ordinateur via un câble USB".
> 
> Magnifique pléonasme qui n'apporte pas grand chose !
> 
> Du point de vue installation, l'utilisation du port USB pour la connexion d'un PC est décrite mais n'est pas envisagée pour le MAC. Sûrement parce que le driver qui doit être fourni avec le CD d'accompagnement de la LB est uniquement Windows.



Le port USB de la LiveBox est conçu pour la connecter à un PC sous Windows, pas pour y connecter une imprimante à partager. Inutile de regretter l'absence de pilote USB pour Mac, la connexion USB d'un modem ADSL étant avant tout destiné à générer des appels sur le N° payant de la hot-line.


----------



## MamaCass (13 Octobre 2006)

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait aussi, donc la livebox n'a pas la fonction qu'offrait la borne airport, dommage ! D&#233;sol&#233;e Tucpasquic ! Merci Pascal


----------



## flotow (13 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait aussi, donc la livebox n'a pas la fonction qu'offrait la borne airport, dommage ! Désolée Tucpasquic ! Merci Pascal



C'est bizar car la LB me reconnait mon imprimante   mais ne 'souhaite' pas imprimer    je fais une captures d'ecran ce soir  (c'est peut etre l'USB qui me donne les infos


----------



## Cabbot (14 Octobre 2006)

Le port USB femelle de la livebox est encore inactif, il devrait etre rendu actif d'ci l'année prochaine. Il est possible d'en faire un serveur d'impréssion pour un reseau mais cette fonction est réalisable seulement avec la livebox inventel Pro.

Si besoin d'aide, ne pas hésiter à me demander, je travail au 3900 (la méchante hotline)


----------



## MamaCass (14 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour ses pr&#233;cisions Cabbot  et bievenu &#224; toi


----------



## flotow (15 Octobre 2006)

Et officieusement on ne peux pas passer sa LB Inventel en LB Pro? Je suis pres a la flasher


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2006)

Salut, 
j'ai un petit souci avec ma livebox. Ma config : une livebox et 2 macs en wifi. 
Depuis hier, l'ibook ne veut plus se connecter.  J'ai le droit &#224; "Une erreur s'est produite lors de l'acc&#233;s au r&#233;seau airport "Nomdur&#233;seau".

J'ai essay&#233; beaucoup de choses : 
-reset de la box
- red&#233;marrage 
- renouvellement du bail DHCP
- v&#233;rification du trousseau
- et par acquis de conscience, j'ai r&#233;par&#233; les autorisations. 
- j'ai cr&#233;&#233; une nouvelle session user aussi...

Toujours rien. Est-ce que quelqu'un a une id&#233;e?


----------



## MamaCass (15 Octobre 2006)

Un Apple Hardware Test pour v&#233;rifier que la carte de ton ibook est ok ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2006)

Elle est OK, l'ibook attrape au mois 6 ou 7 r&#233;seaux de l&#224; ou je suis.


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Elle est OK, l'ibook attrape au mois 6 ou 7 r&#233;seaux de l&#224; ou je suis.



Peut &#234;tre &#231;a le probl&#232;me (je dis bien peut &#234;tre) : des interf&#233;rences avec un autre r&#233;seau. As tu essay&#233; de changer le canal d'&#233;mission de la LB ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2006)

Non. Mais le titanium en attrape autant, et il n'y a pas de souci. 

Comment fait-on pour changer ce canal?


----------



## slimtonio (15 Octobre 2006)

bonjour, 
j'ai un petit souci un peu complexe:
il y a quelques jours j'ai réussi à connecter mon macbook à la livebox chez mes parents (sagem la livebox) à laquelle 3 PC sont conectés sans problèmes.
je reviens aujourd'hui et impossible de me conecter! l'ordi a gardé les codes en mémoires parce qu'il me les redemandent pas mais quand je lui demande de se connecter(parce qu'il le fait pas automatiquement, comment faut il faire dailleurs?) il me répond: "une erruer s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau...."

qu'est ce qu'il se passe? comment je dois faire pour me connecter?

merci beaucoup!


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Octobre 2006)

slimtonio a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai un petit souci un peu complexe:
> il y a quelques jours j'ai réussi à connecter mon macbook à la livebox chez mes parents (sagem la livebox) à laquelle 3 PC sont conectés sans problèmes.
> je reviens aujourd'hui et impossible de me conecter! l'ordi a gardé les codes en mémoires parce qu'il me les redemandent pas mais quand je lui demande de se connecter(parce qu'il le fait pas automatiquement, comment faut il faire dailleurs?) il me répond: "une erruer s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau...."
> ...




Bonjour !

Tu as essayé de rebooter la livebox et les 3 ordinateurs ??


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2006)

Rien de concluant dans l'assistance Wanadoo. 
Quelles peuvent &#234;tre les causes de l'avertissement "une erreur... "?


----------



## slimtonio (15 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Tu as essayé de rebooter la livebox et les 3 ordinateurs ??




oui ça c'est fait!
mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que souvent au bout d'un petit quart d'heure ca finit par marché...


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non. Mais le titanium en attrape autant, et il n'y a pas de souci.
> 
> Comment fait-on pour changer ce canal?



Administration LB :  Menu sécurité /802.11G
Je c'est pas trop logique.


----------



## flotow (15 Octobre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> Administration LB :  Menu sécurité /802.11G
> Je c'est pas trop logique.



Pourquoi pas logique??
Sinon, le MacBook a pas de probleme avec la LB, par contre un ami est passé, et meme avec l'association, il n'a pas reussi a se connecter tout de suite :mouais:  mais 5-10 mins apres il y etait  :love: 
Sinon pas d'info pour l'imprimante en USB ni pour un flash?(oui :rose: )


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Octobre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Pourquoi pas logique??



Parce que à mon avis, le choix du canal n'a pas grand chose à voir avec la sécurité.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Salut,
> j'ai un petit souci avec ma livebox. Ma config : une livebox et 2 macs en wifi.
> Depuis hier, l'ibook ne veut plus se connecter.  J'ai le droit &#224; "Une erreur s'est produite lors de l'acc&#233;s au r&#233;seau airport "Nomdur&#233;seau".
> 
> ...


Toujours rien. 
Je ne comprends pas. 
L'ibook ne veut rien savoir, alors que son adresse mat&#233;rielle est bien rentr&#233;e dans le filtre mac de la livebox. 
J'ai tent&#233; pas mal de choses, de rentrer en manuel et tout et tout. 
Je commence &#224; s&#233;rieusement me d&#233;courager... 
A quoi &#231;a peut-&#234;tre d&#251; tout ce bazar???

_edit: mad: j'ai tout mis &#224; plat, et nada. Rhaaa. _


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Toujours rien.
> Je ne comprends pas.
> L'ibook ne veut rien savoir, alors que son adresse matérielle est bien rentrée dans le filtre mac de la livebox.
> J'ai tenté pas mal de choses, de rentrer en manuel et tout et tout.
> ...



J'ai eut les même symptômes pour le claquage de l'airport de la LB, mais comme ton imac capte et puis que de toute façon j'y comprends rien ... ce ne serait pas l'airport du book ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Octobre 2006)

Non, l'airport fonctionne tr&#232;s bien et attrape d'autres r&#233;seaux. J'ai fait l'Apple Hardware test pour en &#234;tre certain. C'est bon.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2006)

T'as v&#233;rifi&#233; que l'iBook &#233;tait sur le m&#234;me canal que les deux autres ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as v&#233;rifi&#233; que l'iBook &#233;tait sur le m&#234;me canal que les deux autres ?


Non. Je ne sais pas comment on fait. 
_S'il s'agit de l'interface r&#233;seau, c'est bon. _

edit : j'ai vu. je v&#233;rifie. je reviens.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

Comment je vois le canal utilit&#233; pas l'ibook?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2006)

Bonne question. En fait, je l'ai su, mais je ne m'en souviens plus (je ne l'ai fait qu'une fois, il y a plus d'un an). Fais une recherche dans "R&#233;seau et serveurs, et si tu trouve rien, ouvre un fil. En premi&#232;re approche, je dirais que c'est dans "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me" -> "R&#233;seau", il doit y avoir un onglet consacr&#233; &#224; Airport, je pense.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bonne question. En fait, je l'ai su, mais je ne m'en souviens plus (je ne l'ai fait qu'une fois, il y a plus d'un an). Fais une recherche dans "R&#233;seau et serveurs, et si tu trouve rien, ouvre un fil. En premi&#232;re approche, je dirais que c'est dans "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me" -> "R&#233;seau", il doit y avoir un onglet consacr&#233; &#224; Airport, je pense.


Si toi aussi tu ne sais pas, je suis pas sorti de l'auberge! 

J'ai fouill&#233; un peu partout, en fait. Et je crois avoir cern&#233; le probl&#232;me. l'utilitaire de r&#233;seau me donne une adresse ip incorrecte (elle devrait &#234;tre 192.xxx.x.x et  j'ai 144.xxx.x.x). 
Probl&#232;me, si je rentre les DHCP en manuel, l'erreur airport se produit de nouveau. 
Par acquis de conscience, j'ai tout de m&#234;me tent&#233; tout les canaux (13) de la livebox... l'ibook ne veut rien savoir.

_Et comme disent les qu&#233;b&#233;cois, merci de ton empressement pour me r&#233;pondre. _


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si toi aussi tu ne sais pas, je suis pas sorti de l'auberge!
> 
> J'ai fouillé un peu partout, en fait. Et je crois avoir cerné le problème. l'utilitaire de réseau me donne une adresse ip incorrecte (elle devrait être 192.xxx.x.x et  j'ai 144.xxx.x.x).
> Problème, si je rentre les DHCP en manuel, l'erreur airport se produit de nouveau.
> ...



Dis donc, ta Livebox, il n'y a pas un "mode routeur" à activer pour qu'elle puisse travailler avec plusieurs machines ? parce qu'une adresse IP en 144.xxx.xxx.xxx, je crois bien que c'est une adresse publique, pas une "non routable", ce qui voudrait dire que tu ne pourrais y connecter qu'une machine à la fois.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dis donc, ta Livebox, il n'y a pas un "mode routeur" à activer pour qu'elle puisse travailler avec plusieurs machines ? parce qu'une adresse IP en 144.xxx.xxx.xxx, je crois bien que c'est une adresse publique, pas une "non routable", ce qui voudrait dire que tu ne pourrais y connecter qu'une machine à la fois.


L'adresse 144.xxx.x.x, c'est l'ibook qui l'affiche dans l'utilitaire r&#233;seau. Le titanium est bien en 192.xxx.x.x.
Le mode routeur  de la livebox est bien activ&#233; (je crois d'ailleurs qu'on a pas le choix, qu'il est activ&#233; par d&#233;faut), j'ai une liste des routes statiques sur ma page de configuration.
Mais je peux me tromper, hein.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> L'adresse 144.xxx.x.x, c'est l'ibook qui l'affiche dans l'utilitaire r&#233;seau. Le titanium est bien en 192.xxx.x.x.
> Le mode routeur  de la livebox est bien activ&#233; (je crois d'ailleurs qu'on a pas le choix, qu'il est activ&#233; par d&#233;faut), j'ai une liste des routes statiques sur ma page de configuration.
> Mais je peux me tromper, hein.


J'ai trouv&#233;. 
C'est un souci avec la cl&#233; wep. Je viens de la faire sauter, et l'ibook accepte le r&#233;seau. 
C'est incompr&#233;hensible, j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; le code 25 fois.

Le truc, c'est que je veux pas avoir de r&#233;seau ouvert... 

Merci Pascal.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2006)

Fais attention, la cl&#233; WEP peut &#234;tre entr&#233;e "normalement", ou en "ASCII". Si tu la rentre dans le mauvais mode ... je crois que sur le Mac, faut la rentrer en ASCII, &#224; v&#233;rifier.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

Je ne connais pas la diff&#233;rence entre les deux. Mais, je l'ai rentr&#233; de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re dans les 2 macs, ce p*tain de code. Et &#231;a fonctionnait parfaitement depuis 2 moins. D'o&#249; mon incompr&#233;hension.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je ne connais pas la différence entre les deux. Mais, je l'ai rentré de la même manière dans les 2 macs, ce p*tain de code. Et ça fonctionnait parfaitement depuis 2 moins. D'où mon incompréhension.



Si mes souvenirs sont bons, un bouton radio (options "texte" ou "ASCII" dans le dialogue de saisie, juste ça ! Vérifie qu'il est bien sur la même option dans les deux Mac


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le truc, c'est que je veux pas avoir de réseau ouvert...



Avec la LB, le réseau WIFI n'est ouvert que pendant la phase d'association. dès que celle-ci est terminée, seuls les Mac-Adress qui ont été trouvées peuvent se connecter. Par contre, tu peux vérifier si des machines non souhaitées ont été reconnues et les retirer de ton réseau c'est dans le menu Sécurité/Périphériques associés de l'administration de la LB.


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si mes souvenirs sont bons, un bouton radio (options "texte" ou "ASCII" dans le dialogue de saisie, juste ça ! Vérifie qu'il est bien sur la même option dans les deux Mac



Il me semble que c'est sur la *borne* Airport que tu as le choix entre un mot de passe de 8 à 63 caractères ASCII et une clé de 64 caractères hexadécimaux.

Ensuite les clients qui se connectent doivent fournir le mot de passe ou la clé suivant le cas.
Avec une LB, il n'y a pas le choix, c'est un clé.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> Avec la LB, le réseau WIFI n'est ouvert que pendant la phase d'association. dès que celle-ci est terminée, seuls les Mac-Adress qui ont été trouvées peuvent se connecter. Par contre, tu peux vérifier si des machines non souhaitées ont été reconnues et les retirer de ton réseau c'est dans le menu Sécurité/Périphériques associés de l'administration de la LB.



Tout à fait. Mais, pas souci de sécurité, je l'ai réactivé ensuite. 
Ce que j'aurai pas du faire!  les 2 bécannes ne sont plus reconnus du tout. 
Bon, j'ai ressorti le bon vieux cable, viré la sécurité wep, et hop. 

En une matinée, j'ai passé plus de temps à réparer un souci avec la livebox qu'en 3 ans avec la borne airport...


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tout à fait. Mais, pas souci de sécurité, je l'ai réactivé ensuite.
> Ce que j'aurai pas du faire!  les 2 bécannes ne sont plus reconnus du tout.
> Bon, j'ai ressorti le bon vieux cable, viré la sécurité wep, et hop.
> 
> En une matinée, j'ai passé plus de temps à réparer un souci avec la livebox qu'en 3 ans avec la borne airport...



Je compatis sincèrement. 
Et tu ne peux pas relier ta borne Airport à la LB en ethernet, désactiver la fonction WIFI de la LB (menu sécurité/802.11G) et passer la borne Airport en pont en décochant l'option "Distribuer les adresses IP". 
Ainsi, tu utiliseras la LB comme modem et routeur. Elle pourra distribuer les services téléphone et éventuellement télé. D'autre part, tu utiliseras la Borne Airport comme émetteur WIFI avec toutes ses facilités d'utilisation, de paramétrage et surtout ses options de sécurité. C'est ce que j'ai fait, ne gardant l'option WFI active sur la LB que comme secours.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> Je compatis sincèrement.
> Et tu ne peux pas relier ta borne Airport à la LB en ethernet, désactiver la fonction WIFI de la LB (menu sécurité/802.11G) et passer la borne Airport en pont en décochant l'option "Distribuer les adresses IP".
> Ainsi, tu utiliseras la LB comme modem et routeur. Elle pourra distribuer les services téléphone et éventuellement télé. D'autre part, tu utiliseras la Borne Airport comme émetteur WIFI avec toutes ses facilités d'utilisation, de paramétrage et surtout ses options de sécurité. C'est ce que j'ai fait, ne gardant l'option WFI active sur la LB que comme secours.


J'y ai pens&#233;. Je vais peut-&#234;tre y venir, mais avoir le wifi et 4 fois plus de fils que sans... quelque part &#231;a me d&#233;range.


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'y ai pensé. Je vais peut-être y venir, mais avoir le wifi et 4 fois plus de fils que sans... quelque part ça me dérange.


C'est juste un petit bout d'ethernet de quelques centimètres entre la LB et la borne et ensuite tu peux positionner tous les micros de ton réseau ou tu veux et sans autre câble.
Et puis ça permet de planquer la LB dans un placard et d'arborer la borne Airport dont le design est tout de même "Top"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2006)

J'essaie de remettre en service ma connexion via airport. J'ai donc r&#233;activ&#233; Airport, mis la Livebox en mode association, s&#233;lectionn&#233; le r&#233;seau Wanadoo-8FEA dans le menu airport, entr&#233; le mot de passe (par copier-coller depuis la page d'administration de la Livebox). Et &#231;a ne marche pas. J'ai un message me disant qu'une erreur est survenue lors de l'acc&#232;s au r&#233;seau Airport "Wanadoo-8FEA". Je pr&#233;cise que l'ic&#244;ine airport dans la barre de menus est gris&#233;e.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Octobre 2006)

Je viens de passer 2 jours avec ce probl&#232;me. 
En fait, si j'ai bien compris, la livebox et l'airport ont des difficult&#233;s &#224; se comprendre au niveau du code wep. 
&#231;a marche, &#231;a marche pas, etc. 
Le mieux, c'est de virer la s&#233;curit&#233; wep de la livebox. Pas de souci de s&#233;curit&#233;, voir ici.

Mais comment faire sans l'acc&#232;s &#224; l'airport? 
Il te faut ressortir les bons vieux c&#226;bles ethernet. Tu te branches &#224; la LB en ethernet, et hop.


----------



## MamaCass (18 Octobre 2006)

Si vous essayez avec le codage en WEP ? Ca passe pas ?
Quand j'avais ma livebox, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis en WEP.. c'est moins s&#233;curis&#233; que le WPA mais bon, des gens qui craquent des cl&#233;s WEP y'en a pas tant que ca !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je viens de passer 2 jours avec ce probl&#232;me.
> En fait, si j'ai bien compris, la livebox et l'airport ont des difficult&#233;s &#224; se comprendre au niveau du code wep.
> &#231;a marche, &#231;a marche pas, etc.
> Le mieux, c'est de virer la s&#233;curit&#233; wep de la livebox. Pas de souci de s&#233;curit&#233;, voir ici.
> ...



Le c&#226;ble ethernet est toujours branch&#233;.  



MamaCass a dit:


> Si vous essayez avec le codage en WPA ? Ca passe pas ?
> Quand j'avais ma livebox, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis en WPA.. c'est moins s&#233;curis&#233; que le WEP mais bon, des gens qui craquent des cl&#233;s WEP y'en a pas temps que ca !!


La premi&#232;re fois que j'ai essay&#233; de configurer une connexion par Airport, j'avais contact&#233; l'assistance t&#233;l&#233;phonique de Wanadoo qui m'avait fait bidouill&#233; le truc je ne sais plus comment et c'est r&#233;gl&#233; en WPA :






A l'&#233;poque (en mars), j'&#233;tais en 10.4.4. Aujourd'hui en 10.4.8. Et je vois que &#231;a marche toujours aussi bien. :mouais:


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Si vous essayez avec le codage en WPA ? Ca passe pas ?
> Quand j'avais ma livebox, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis en WPA.. c'est moins s&#233;curis&#233; que le WEP mais bon, des gens qui craquent des cl&#233;s WEP y'en a pas temps que ca !!



Pardonne moi mon d&#233;saccord, mais d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai lu et surtout d'apr&#232;s les conseils de mes anciens ing&#233;nieurs r&#233;seau, je pense que c'est le contraire voir cet article de 01net
Et pour ceux qui ont du courage, un dossier r&#233;cent et assez complet : http://www.hsc.fr/ressources/articles/hakin9_wifi/hakin9_wifi_FR.pdf


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Le c&#226;ble ethernet est toujours branch&#233;.



Alors, configure la LB : 

R&#233;seau sans fil --> S&#233;curit&#233; --> Aucune. Applique, sauvegarde et &#224; toi l'internet sans fil. 
Une fois que tu as associ&#233; ton ou tes ordis, si tu es parano, va voir dans le m&#234;me menu la liste de filtre MAC. Est-elle activ&#233;e? si non, active l&#224;. Et v&#233;rifie qu'il n'y a que tes ordis d'associ&#233;s &#224; la LB.

edit : te prends pas la t&#234;te avec les s&#233;curit&#233; WEP ou WPA. Vraiment.


----------



## MamaCass (18 Octobre 2006)

J'ai &#233;dit&#233;, suis pas bien reveill&#233;e, c'est bon maintenant


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Si vous essayez avec le codage en WEP ? Ca passe pas ?
> Quand j'avais ma livebox, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis en WEP.. c'est moins s&#233;curis&#233; que le WPA mais bon, des gens qui craquent des cl&#233;s WEP y'en a pas tant que ca !!


Si, les cl&#233;s WEP entre la livebox et le mac, c'est vraiment le b*rdel. Mleroux en a parl&#233; hier, P77 aussi. Juste &#224; la page 5.
Je me suis battu avec pendant 2 jours, et visiblement iduck est parti pour faire de m&#234;me.


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'ai édité, suis pas bien reveillée, c'est bon maintenant



Rien de tel qu'un bon petit déjeuner bien copieux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2006)

Je suis allé dans la configuration de la Livebox sur Sécurité > 802.11g j'ai recliqué sur "soumettre". Après, j'ai fait un copier-coller du mot de passe dans la fenêtre Airport et ça marche. Pour l'instant. Parce que la première fois, j'avias réussi à la faire fonctionner mais au premier redémarrage du Mac, plus de connexion. Croisons les doigts.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2006)

Ce matin, &#231;a a presque fonctionn&#233; normalement. En effet, au d&#233;marrage l'ic&#244;ne Airport dans la barre de menus &#233;tait gris&#233;e et j'ai d&#251; res&#233;lectionner le r&#233;seau Wanadoo-8FEA mais sans rentrer le mot de passe. J'ai modifi&#233; le r&#233;glage dans le panneau R&#233;seau / Airport - "Par d&#233;faut se connecter" (au lieu d'"Automatiquement", j'a mis "Au r&#233;seaux pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s"). On verra bien.


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce matin, ça a presque fonctionné normalement. En effet, au démarrage l'icône Airport dans la barre de menus était grisée et j'ai dû resélectionner le réseau Wanadoo-8FEA mais sans rentrer le mot de passe. J'ai modifié le réglage dans le panneau Réseau / Airport - "Par défaut se connecter" (au lieu d'"Automatiquement", j'a mis "Au réseaux préférés"). On verra bien.



Bonjour, si tu as plusieurs réseaux dans les préférés, place le tien en premier (drag and drop) pour le rendre prioritaire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> Bonjour, si tu as plusieurs r&#233;seaux dans les pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s, place le tien en premier (drag and drop) pour le rendre prioritaire.


Bonjour,
Non. Il n'y en a qu'un. Mais merci du tuyau quand m&#234;me.


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2006)

Ces probl&#232;mes de cl&#233;s wep et de bornes autres que les bornes airport existent avec de nombreux mat&#233;riels.
L'utilisation d'une cl&#233; WPA longue peut am&#233;liorer les choses. Mais de toutes fa&#231;ons, ne comptez pas r&#233;sister &#224; une attaque de type Aireplay.
La bonne solution, c'est le listage des adresses MAC en r&#233;seau ouvert, coupl&#233; &#224; un firewall correctement regl&#233;.
Et puis il faut partager ses connexions Ouifi, que diable !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Et puis il faut partager ses connexions Ouifi, que diable !



C'est vrai, quoi, sinon, comment ils vont faire, ces pauvres pédophiles pour télécharger leurs vidéos sans se faire gauler, et tous ces terroristes qui pourront plus déclencher anonymement leurs attentats :rateau:


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est vrai, quoi, sinon, comment ils vont faire, ces pauvres pédophiles pour télécharger leurs vidéos sans se faire gauler, et tous ces terroristes qui pourront plus déclencher anonymement leurs attentats :rateau:



Les premiers devront faire avec ça, les autres feront avec ça.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2006)

Ce matin, il y a un léger mieux: l'icône Airport de la barre de menus passe au noir. Le problème est qu'elle n'y reste pas et que je suis donc obligé de resélectionné le réseau Wanadoo-8FEA. Une solution ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Octobre 2006)

T'as chang&#233; le canal de la box?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'as changé le canal de la box?



Non. Comment on fait ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Non. Comment on fait ?


melrous donne l'info dans les pages pr&#233;c&#233;dentes.
Dans le menu de config de la box, tu vas dans R&#233;seau sans fil/Param&#233;trage du r&#233;seau sans fil/Canal. 
Et profites-en pour virez la s&#233;curit&#233; wep!


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'as changé le canal de la box?





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> melrous donne l'info dans les pages précédentes.
> Dans le menu de config de la box, tu vas dans Réseau sans fil/Paramétrage du réseau sans fil/Canal.
> Et profites-en pour virez la sécurité wep!



Fais donc un peu attention, nom d'une pipe, t'as oublié de lui dire de virer la "plist"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Fais donc un peu attention, nom d'une pipe, t'as oublié de lui dire de virer la "plist"


Je crois que je vais y avoir droit &#224; chaque fois... 

Je vais &#234;tre oblig&#233; de d&#233;gager com.apple.ed_the_head.plist si je veux &#234;tre tranquille.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Fais donc un peu attention, nom d'une pipe, t'as oublié de lui dire de virer la "plist"


Ah non. Si tu oublies des trucs en plus, ça va pas du tout.      

Plus sérieusement, j'ai mis sur le canal 2. Wait and see.
Thank you Ed the Head.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Octobre 2006)

Alors, nous avons la live box depuis deux jours, je configure ma messagerie normalement... blablabla.... je m'installe Thunderbird et me mets deux adresses....   J'envoie sans difficulté mais ne reçois du courrier que dans l'une et pas dans l'autre..... Pourquoi donc ???  Ha oui j'oubliais, pour l'adresse qui ne fonctionne pas, lorsque je veux réceptionner le courrier j'ai un message me disant : 

Echec de l'envoi du mot de passe. Le serveur de courrier pop.wanadoo.fr a répondu (AUTH) Invalid login/password pair.



Si vous avez une ch'tite idée sur la question.... je fatigue un peu ...  

Merci.


----------



## flotow (21 Octobre 2006)

Ce n'est pas un probleme de LiveBox, mais simplement de config de ton logiciel. Retourne dans Internet, et recherche, ou pose ta question, c'est selon


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Octobre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un probleme de LiveBox, mais simplement de config de ton logiciel. Retourne dans Internet, et recherche, ou pose ta question, c'est selon



Merci, j'ai réussi...... c'était tout bête, jadis j'étais chez wanadoo et faisait suivre mes mails sur free.... et je n'avais pas décoché la case qui redirigeait mes messages    Tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

:love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ah non. Si tu oublies des trucs en plus, ça va pas du tout.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, j'ai mis sur le canal 2. Wait and see.
> Thank you Ed the Head.


J'ai essayé avec les canaux 2 et 3 et c'est toujours pareil. Connaîtriez-vous un canal qui marche (j'ai pas envie de tous les faire) ou une autre solution ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai essayé avec les canaux 2 et 3 et c'est toujours pareil. Connaîtriez-vous un canal qui marche (j'ai pas envie de tous les faire) ou une autre solution ?



Les canaux marchent tous de la même façon. Simplement, ce sont des fréquences radio et il se peut que tu sois confronté à des interférences avec d'autres appareils tels que des téléphones sans fils ou systèmes de vidéo sans fils et donc c'est à chaque fois des situations particulières. Par contre, si le fonctionnement est mauvais sur le 1 il vaut mieux essayer les fréquences les plus éloignées et tester directement le 10.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> Les canaux marchent tous de la même façon. Simplement, ce sont des fréquences radio et il se peut que tu sois confronté à des interférences avec d'autres appareils tels que des téléphones sans fils ou systèmes de vidéo sans fils et donc c'est à chaque fois des situations particulières. Par contre, si le fonctionnement est mauvais sur le 1 il vaut mieux essayer les fréquences les plus éloignées et tester directement le 10.



Effectivement, il y a un  téléphone sans fil dans la même pièce. J'essaye ça. Merci.


----------



## flotow (24 Octobre 2006)

Je suis sur le Canal 10, quand j'ai allumé le micro onde, c'est passé de 400 a 0 en moins d'une seconde, puis c'est remonté presque aussi vite c'est descendu un fois le micro onde lancé!!!
Etrange :mouais: (car pourquoi ca remonte apres si le MO parasite? car ca va aussi vite qu'avant une fois que c'est reparti c'est louche on m'espionne :mouais:  )
Sinon, on sait jamais ce que contiennent les MAJ livebox, aucun endroit ou savoir??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Je suis sur le Canal 10, quand j'ai allumé le micro onde, c'est passé de 400 a 0 en moins d'une seconde, puis c'est remonté presque aussi vite c'est descendu un fois le micro onde lancé!!!
> Etrange :mouais: (car pourquoi ca remonte apres si le MO parasite? car ca va aussi vite qu'avant une fois que c'est reparti c'est louche on m'espionne :mouais:  )
> Sinon, on sait jamais ce que contiennent les MAJ livebox, aucun endroit ou savoir??



A ce propos, il y en a une qui doit se faire ces jours-ci. Elle dure 20 minutes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Je suis sur le Canal 10, quand j'ai allumé le micro onde, c'est passé de 400 a 0 en moins d'une seconde, puis c'est remonté presque aussi vite c'est descendu un fois le micro onde lancé!!!
> Etrange :mouais: (car pourquoi ca remonte apres si le MO parasite? car ca va aussi vite qu'avant une fois que c'est reparti c'est louche on m'espionne :mouais:  )
> Sinon, on sait jamais ce que contiennent les MAJ livebox, aucun endroit ou savoir??



Le MO parasite au moment de son lancement (courant de rupture provoquant une fraction de seconde une puissance d'émission qui peut atteindre plusieurs centaines de fois la puissance nominale du générateur de micro ondes). Après cet épisode très court, la puissance d'émission redevient normale, et les parasites disparaissent. Phénomène bien connu des radio-astronomes.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le MO parasite au moment de son lancement (courant de rupture provoquant une fraction de seconde une puissance d'émission qui peut atteindre plusieurs centaines de fois la puissance nominale du générateur de micro ondes). Après cet épisode très court, la puissance d'émission redevient normale, et les parasites disparaissent. Phénomène bien connu des radio-astronomes.


Bravo, Pascal77. 

Un post de 4 lignes sans un jeu de mots.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bravo, Pascal77.
> 
> Un post de 4 lignes sans un jeu de mots.



C'est ta faute, t'as pas viré la plist !


----------



## ours_sage (26 Octobre 2006)

je n'arrive pas a acceder à ma ivebox (sagem), il me demande un mot de passe... et un nom d'utilisateur et j'avais jamais eu ca avant !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

_admin_ et _admin_, de m&#233;moire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> _admin_ et _admin_, de mémoire.


Exact.


----------



## ours_sage (26 Octobre 2006)

dsl mon coloc avait trifouillé le mot de passe (un coup de fil et zou réglé)

merci

en fait, j'ai un probleme, mon airport reconnait le reseau wanadoo mais n'y accede pas

par contre, dans les bars, il le reconnait tout de suite et se connecte...

je pige pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

La cl&#233; WEP, mon ami, la cl&#233; WEP !


----------



## ours_sage (26 Octobre 2006)

j'ai fait les differentes manip :

1) suppression du reseau wanadoo sur mon mac puis creation d'un autre reseau (en fait le meme)

ccl : marche po

2) remis la cle wep dans a livebox

ccl : marche po non plus

quelqu'un a t'il une autre idée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

Mais dans le Mac, as tu bien entr&#233; la cl&#233; WEP de la livebox ?


----------



## ours_sage (26 Octobre 2006)

oui dans le menu pref/reseau/

j'ai remis la clef wep et rien n'y fait


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

Et tu as un message d'erreur quand tu tentes de te connecter ?


----------



## ours_sage (26 Octobre 2006)

Vous nêtes pas connecté à Internet.
Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=4025939 car votre ordinateur nest pas connecté à Internet.

voila le message d'erreur !!!

en fesant le diagnostic reseau :

fai echec
serveur echec


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

&#199;a, c'est le message de ton navigateur, mais je te parle lorsque tu demande la connexion airport.


----------



## ours_sage (26 Octobre 2006)

le symbole airport s'active (enfin le radar bizarre en haut a droite), le reseau est trouvé (wanadoo machin), le signal est quasi au max, mais il veut pas se connecter.

alors j'utilise le cable... mais ca me soule, je peux pas me deplacer dans l'appart du coup...


----------



## ours_sage (26 Octobre 2006)

je precise : il ne veut pas se connecter a internet, aucunes maj dispo (vu que a connexion ne se passe) 

par contre, dès que je sors, au bar du coin, le wifi est detecté (comme chez moi), mon airport fonctionne (comme chez moi), par contre, il se connecte (pas comme chez moi):rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

ours_sage a dit:


> le symbole airport s'active (enfin le radar bizarre en haut a droite), le reseau est trouv&#233; (wanadoo machin), le signal est quasi au max, mais il veut pas se connecter.
> 
> alors j'utilise le cable... mais ca me soule, je peux pas me deplacer dans l'appart du coup...



Ok, il voit le r&#233;seau Wanadoo, mais tu l'as bien s&#233;lectionn&#233; ? En te lisant, j'ai l'impression que le WiFi du troquet du coin est param&#233;tr&#233; par d&#233;faut sur ton Mac.


----------



## ours_sage (26 Octobre 2006)

ben quand je clique sur l'icone airport (dans un bar), il me trouve automatiquement le reseau du bar, et j'ai pu qu'a le slectionner et zou, je suis connecté...:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

Oui, mais les r&#233;seaux de bar sont "ouverts" pour que tout le monde puisse s'y connecter, le tien est ferm&#233; (prot&#233;g&#233; ... plus ou moins bien) par la cl&#233; WEP, si celle ci n'est pas dans le trousseau de ton Mac, la connexion t'est refus&#233;e, c'est normal.


----------



## ours_sage (26 Octobre 2006)

et en ayant supprimé puis créé un nouveau reseau ??? c'est ce que j'ai fait, et ca n'a rien changé.

comment je fais pour verifier le trousseau ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

De m&#233;moire, tu as une application dans "Applications" ou "Applications/Utilitaires".


EDIT : Oui, c'est &#231;a, "Trousseau d'acc&#232;s" dans "Applications/Utilitaires".


----------



## ours_sage (26 Octobre 2006)

j'ai trouvé l'utilitaire, merci !

par contre, je comprends pas trop si y a un truc bon ou mauvais dedans....

j'y comprends vraiment pas grand chose... dsl


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Octobre 2006)

une petite question simple :
la live box ,par cable ethernet (sans utiliser le wifi) se connecte en PPoE comme mon modem ethernet alcatel ,ou c'est différent ?
merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2006)

Non, en DHCP.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, en DHCP.



et comment on fait alors ,parce que mes parents vont avoir la live box et c'est moi qui serai chargé d'installer ...
je précise ,pour un iMac core 2 duo ,mais par ethernet sans wifi
merci


----------



## MamaCass (28 Octobre 2006)

Tu branches la livebox comme indiqu&#233; dans la notices, tu branches le cable ethernet, tu configures en DHCP (tout automatique) et hop tu es sur le net, super simple


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2006)

Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me -> R&#233;seau -> Onglet TCP/IP tu choisis "via DHCP" &#224; la rubrique "Configurer IPv4" (c'est la premi&#232;re rubrique).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tu branches la livebox comme indiqué dans la notices, tu branches le cable ethernet, tu configures en DHCP (tout automatique) et hop tu es sur le net, super simple




et pour configurer en DHCP ,il y a des codes a rentrer ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Préférences système -> Réseau -> Onglet TCP/IP tu choisis "via DHCP" à la rubrique "Configurer IPv4" (c'est la première rubrique).



j'ai essayé chez moi ,pour voir ,je n'ai pas DHCP ,je n'ai que PPP ou manuellement ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2006)

Tu as quoi comme modem, chez toi ? "Via DHCP" n'est disponible qu'en pr&#233;sence d'un modem ou d'un routeur ethernet.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as quoi comme modem, chez toi ? "Via DHCP" n'est disponible qu'en pr&#233;sence d'un modem ou d'un routeur ethernet.



j'ai bien un modem ethernet alcatel ...
peut etre DHCP n'apparait qu'avec une live box branch&#233;e?

moi je me connecte par PPoE et c'est simple :deux codes a rentrer


----------



## MamaCass (28 Octobre 2006)

Non, le DHCP (distribution automatique d'adresse IP) ne fonctionne qu'avec les modems routeurs, pas avec les modems simples (pour les modems simple adsl ethernet c'est le ppp)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2006)

Bon, donc, il appara&#238;t que certains modems ethernet ne sont pas des serveurs DHCP. En tout cas, la livebox en est un, elle.


----------



## MamaCass (28 Octobre 2006)

De toute fa&#231;on, soit ton modem est &#233;galement un routeur, ou juste un modem


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Octobre 2006)

j'ai ca


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> De toute façon, soit ton modem est également un routeur, ou juste un modem




oui mon modem a 4 ans ,c'est le speed touch ethernet


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Octobre 2006)

j'aurais du te demander tout a l'heure sur Msn audrey ,avec tes connaissances ,je l'aurai su direct...

et donc au fait ,comment ca marcheras ,il y aura des codes a rentrer ou pas ?


----------



## MamaCass (28 Octobre 2006)

Ton speed touch ne fait pas routeur, j'avais le m&#234;me avant, donc c'est normal que tu n'es pas DHCP.

Quand tu vas brancher la livebox, tu verras DHCP apparaitre, tout va &#234;tre en automatique, tu n'auras pas de r&#233;glages &#224; faire, tout bon, tout simple


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ton speed touch ne fait pas routeur, j'avais le m&#234;me avant, donc c'est normal que tu n'es pas DHCP.
> 
> Quand tu vas brancher la livebox, tu verras DHCP apparaitre, tout va &#234;tre en automatique, tu n'auras pas de r&#233;glages &#224; faire, tout bon, tout simple



super alors ,mais a quoi ca sert d'aller dans pref r&#233;seau si tt est auto???looool

et au fait ,un pov' type qui veut connecter son pov' PC a une live box ,il fait comment ?


----------



## MamaCass (28 Octobre 2006)

Tiens va voir par l&#224;, sydney 

Sur pc, faut mettre le cd d'Orange, install&#233; les pilotes, suivre la procedure, bla bla bla mais c'est pas trop long non plus c'est juste plus chiant


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tiens va voir par là, sydney
> 
> Sur pc, faut mettre le cd d'Orange, installé les pilotes, suivre la procedure, bla bla bla mais c'est pas trop long non plus c'est juste plus chiant



ya kan meme ca ?

Configuration de votre logiciel de connexion

Selon la version de Mac Os vous disposerez de  Safari ou d' Internet Explorer. 
Si vous disposez d'un Mac Os 10.4,  vous naurez que Safari. 
Lancez votre navigateur, puis saisissez une des adresses ci-dessous : 
http://configuration.adsl ou http://192.168.1.1.
La page d'accueil de l'interface d'administration de votre Livebox s'affiche, saisissez votre nom d'utilisateur et votre mot de passe d'accès qui sont par défaut admin et admin. 
Dans la rubrique Accès Internet, saisissez  votre identifiant de connexion ( de la forme fti/.) et votre mot de passe de connexion.

Cliquez ensuite sur Validez. 
Patientez quelques instants, votre Livebox se connecte alors à Internet. 
Un bouton Suivant s'affiche. Cliquez puis choisissez Sauver pour mémoriser les réglages. 
Une fois la connexion établie, vous pourrez naviguer librement.


----------



## flotow (28 Octobre 2006)

Si c'est le ST 510, il fait routeur  je l'avais juste avant et a ma connaissance, c'est celui que Wanadoo/Orange distubuaient, et continue a faire


----------



## divoli (28 Octobre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Si c'est le ST 510, il fait routeur  je l'avais juste avant&#8230; et a ma connaissance, c'est celui que Wanadoo/Orange distubuaient, et continue a faire




Exact, c'est celui que Wanamou m'a donn&#233; (sauf que le mien est un Thomson), je l'ai connect&#233; &#224; ma borne airport express et tout roule ma poule...


----------



## flotow (28 Octobre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Exact, c'est celui que Wanamou m'a donné (sauf que le mien est un Thomson), je l'ai connecté à ma borne airport express et tout roule ma poule...



Les ST ne sont que des Thomson!
Tu vas dans l'administration du modem, et tu lui demande de passer en routeur 
Par contre, il faut etre sous win pour pouvoir changer le firmware du ST (mais y'a deja un thread la dessus)


----------



## divoli (28 Octobre 2006)

J'ai cru comprendre que certains &#233;taient de marque Alcatel (euh, moi je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me , hein).


----------



## flotow (28 Octobre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai cru comprendre que certains étaient de marque Alcatel (euh, moi je n'ai aucun problème , hein).



Alcatel, c'est les "Raies Vertes" apres, je sais pas :rateau:


----------



## oce05 (29 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer du monde PC à IMAC.
Au lancement du imac, l'assistant me guide dans le paramétrage.
Pour la sélection du reseau sans fil, je selectionne ma livebox Wanadoo.
Impossible de faire reconnaitre la cle de securite WIFI en la saisissant dans "mot de passe".
Avez vous deja connu ce type de probleme ?


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue 

Es tu s&#251;r de saisir correctement ta cl&#233; WEP ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Octobre 2006)

oce05 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de passer du monde PC à IMAC.
> Au lancement du imac, l'assistant me guide dans le paramétrage.
> ...



- Avec un MAC, sur la LiveBox, choisir de  préférence un clé WPA, 
- Sur le micro dans la configuration Airport sélectionner une clé WPA Personnel
- Faire, de préférence un copié/collé de la clé entre la LB et le micro.
- Ne pas oublier de déclencher le mode association sur la LB alors que le Micro est bien allumé et Airport activé.


----------



## oce05 (29 Octobre 2006)

J'ai essayé de saisir la clé sous toutes les formes. Pas de résultat.
Message "Introuvable dans la liste de contrôle d'accès".
Est il possible de sortir de l'assistant ?
Désolé pour ces questions de neophytes


----------



## Pikachou (29 Octobre 2006)

Excusez-moi de venir en plein dans votre conversation ! Jai un pb pour connecter plusieurs portable &#224; la livebox. Lorsque je veux me connecter avec le 2&#232;me il me dit " le r&#233;seau s&#233;lectionn&#233; restreint son acc&#232;s gr&#226;ce &#224; une liste de contr&#244;le d'acc&#232;s dans laquelle cet ordi n'est pas r&#233;pertori&#233;. Pour toute autorisation d'acc&#232;s, consultez l'administrateur."Comment je fais ?
Merci d'avance de vos r&#233;ponses.


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Octobre 2006)

oce05 a dit:


> Message "Introuvable dans la liste de contr&#244;le d'acc&#232;s".



&#231;a cela signifie que l'association ne s'est pas faite car ton micro est rejet&#233; par la LB.
Soit tu la fais soit dans dans l'administration de la LB tu rajoute MAC Adress de ta carte Airport.

On peut se passerr de l'assistant en cr&#233;ant un nouveau r&#233;seau dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences r&#233;seau /Configuration des ports r&#233;seau.


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Octobre 2006)

Pikachou a dit:


> Excusez-moi de venir en plein dans votre conversation ! Jai un pb pour connecter plusieurs portable &#224; la livebox. Lorsque je veux me connecter avec le 2&#232;me il me dit " le r&#233;seau s&#233;lectionn&#233; restreint son acc&#232;s gr&#226;ce &#224; une liste de contr&#244;le d'acc&#232;s dans laquelle cet ordi n'est pas r&#233;pertori&#233;. Pour toute autorisation d'acc&#232;s, consultez l'administrateur."Comment je fais ?
> Merci d'avance de vos r&#233;ponses.



Bonjour et bienvenue sur Mac g&#233;n&#233;ration.
Ce que tu peux faire :
1) occasionnellement, dire bonjour, c'est pas cher et &#231;a fait plaisir.  
2) bien lire l'ensemble du fil car plein de conseils y sont donn&#233;s.
3) Mettre la LB en mode association pendant que le micro est en service carte Airport activ&#233;e et v&#233;rifier dans les p&#233;riph&#233;riques de la LB que la MAC Adress de la carte Airport est bien reconnue.
4) Ne pas tenter de saisir la cl&#233; WPA &#224; la main mais faire un copi&#233; coll&#233;.
5) nous dire le r&#233;sultat

Bon courage et reste  .


----------



## Pikachou (29 Octobre 2006)

Je ne sais pas comment mettre la LB en mode association ! Et je suis navrée de ne pas avoir donné le bonjour dès le début


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Octobre 2006)

Pikachou a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment mettre la LB en mode association ! Et je suis navrée de ne pas avoir donné le bonjour dès le début



Appuye sur le bouton en dessous !


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Octobre 2006)

Pikachou a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment mettre la LB en mode association ! Et je suis navrée de ne pas avoir donné le bonjour dès le début


Je crois que la procédure n'est pas la même suivant les LB donc, il faut lire la documentation. Sur le modèle Inventel dont je dispose c'est un petit bouton sur la face arrière de la bête.


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Octobre 2006)

La documentation de la LB est très simple, très courte pour les MACs et c'est dommage de passer à coté.


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> Soit tu la fais soit dans dans l'administration de la LB tu rajoute l'adresse IP de ta carte Airport.



C'est l'adresse mac de la carte Airport qui sera reconnu comme identifiant, pas l'adresse IP, puisque c'est la livebox qui fournit l'adresse IP 

En faisant la synchronisation, la livebox enregistrera l'adresse mac de la carte airport et l&#224; tu pourras avoir la connection au net.


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> C'est l'adresse mac de la carte Airport qui sera reconnu comme identifiant, pas l'adresse IP, puisque c'est la livebox qui fournit l'adresse IP
> 
> En faisant la synchronisation, la livebox enregistrera l'adresse mac de la carte airport et là tu pourras avoir la connection au net.


Mea-Culpa, bien sur comme le dit MamaCass c'est la Mac Adress qu'il faut saisir. 
J'aurais du faire la sieste moi.    

Je corrige mes deux posts.


----------



## Pikachou (29 Octobre 2006)

Oui j'ai appuy&#233; sur ce bouton mais ca ne marche pas. Au fait je ne dois peut-&#234;tre pas mettre le bon mot de passe celui de WEP pour y aller ! Est-ce que c'est la cl&#233; s&#233;curit&#233; Wifi ? On me le demande quand je vais s&#233;lectionner le r&#233;seau au quel je veux me connecter.


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Octobre 2006)

Pikachou a dit:


> Oui j'ai appuyé sur ce bouton mais ca ne marche pas. Au fait je ne dois peut-être pas mettre le bon mot de passe pour y aller ! Est-ce que c'est la clé sécurité Wifi ? On me le demande quand je vais sélectionner le réseau au quel je veux me connecter.



On fait les choses dans l'ordre.

1) Vérifie sur l'administration de la LB que la MAC Adress de ta carte Airport est bien reconnue. 
Tu trouveras la MAC ADRESS de ta carte Airport dans "A Propos de ce Mac" du menu Pomme cliquer sur Plus d'info et dans la colonne de gauche choisir réseau / configuration.

Pour l'administration de la LB c'est dans le menu Sécurité/périphériques associés si tu as une Inventel, pour SAGEM, il faudra chercher dans les menus.
Tu dois vérifier que la MAC adress que tu as trouvée dans "A propos de ce MAC" est bien listée dans les périphériques associés.

2) Aller dans l'administration de la LB menu sécurité / 802.11G faire un copié de la clé qui est affichée

3) Dans préférences réseaux sélectionner "Airport" et cliquer sur le bouton "Configurer" dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche tu dois trouver la MAC Adress de ta carte Airport (celle du point 1) comme identifiant AIRPORT.
A "Par défaut se connecter" choisir "Aux réseaux préférés".
Sélectionner ta Live Box (le nom se trouve sur la page d'administration de la LB) cliquer sur la case "modifier", Nouvelle fenêtre
 Le nom du réseau doit être celui de ta LB
Dans sécurité sans fil choisir "WPA Personnel"
Dans mot de passe coller la clé que tu as copié au point 2.
Cliquer sur OK
Cocher la case "Afficher l'état d'Airport dans la barre des menus
Cliquer sur Appliquer
Fermer les préférences réseau

4) Tenter une connexion. Pour ce faire
Cliquer sur l'icône Airport dans le menu du Finder (si elle est grisée sélectionner "activer Airport" et re-cliquer sur l'icône Airport sinon choisir ton réseau et normalement il devrait te proposer une fenêtre avec ton réseau, ta clé et une case te proposant de la mémoriser. Cocher cette case et cliquer sur OK.

Et tu devrais être connecté à la LB.


----------



## calle8 (29 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous

Voilà suite à mon déménagement et trois mois de galère avec mon fournisseur d'accès (tele2 pour ne pas le nommer), je suis passé chez Orange, livebox.
Auparavant je me connectais via airport express sur un modem adsl ethernet.
Comme je voudrais pouvoir surfer tout en écoutant de la musique via airtunes, je me suis renseigné et apparemment en désactivant la fonction wifi de la livebox et en branchant celle-ci via un câble ethernet sur ma borne airport, cela doit fonctionner.
Mais ça ne fonctionne pas.

Je précise que mon réseau apple network fonctionne très bien (musique et impression nickel), et que ma connexion internet livebox aussi quand je branche le câble directement sur mon ibook.

Airport se met au vert quand je la branche sur ma livebox.

Quand j'essaye de me connecter, j'ai juste "recherche d'hôte pppoe" qui défile.
Peut-être que c'est le pppoe qui ne marche pas avec la livebox ? Mais alors comment faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pikachou (29 Octobre 2006)

Merci mleroux je vais essayer de faire avec tes explications ! Je te dirais si ca marche. Encore merci beaucoup.


----------



## wardaug (30 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai recement fait l'aquisition d'une livevox inventel pour internet 8 megamax.
J'ai un PC windows xp connect&#233; par ethernet et j'aimerais connect&#233; mon Imac 20 " , avec Mac OSX 10.4.8 Intel core 2 duo via airport. Malheuresement, la petite ampoule wifide ma livebox n'est pas allum&#233;e et mon Mac ne detecte pas la Livebox (en revanche il detecte celle des voisins...-_-').
De plus le CD d'installation Livebox ne tourne pas sous mon mac.
D'avance merci de votre aide.


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Octobre 2006)

wardaug a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai recement fait l'aquisition d'une livevox inventel pour internet 8 megamax.
> J'ai un PC windows xp connecté par ethernet et j'aimerais connecté mon Imac 20 " , avec Mac OSX 10.4.8 Intel core 2 duo via airport. Malheuresement, la petite ampoule wifide ma livebox n'est pas allumée et mon Mac ne detecte pas la Livebox (en revanche il detecte celle des voisins...-_-').
> De plus le CD d'installation Livebox ne tourne pas sous mon mac.
> D'avance merci de votre aide.



Bonjour et bienvenue sur Mac Génération.
Le CD ne sert à rien pour le MAC. Il est uniquement destiné à Windows.
Je t'encourage vivement à lire la documentation de la LB (partie Macintosh).
Si le WIFI n'est pas allumé,c'est certainement que le WIFI n'est pas activé sur ta LB, pour le faire, ça se passe dans le menu Sécurité / 802.11g de l'administration de la LB ou il faut cocher la case "activer le réseau sans fil".

Mais le WIFI est activé par défaut sur une LB. Donc soit il a été désactivé à l'installation du PC en Ethernet soit le fonctionnement n'est pas correct. En tout cas tu le saura rapidement en allant dans le menu de la LB cité supra.


----------



## wardaug (30 Octobre 2006)

Le problème c'est justement que je n'arrive pas a acceder a la configuration de ma LB, je tape pourtant le code de sécurité mais il ne se passe rien, a moins que ce ne soit pas le code qu'est super long?


----------



## MamaCass (30 Octobre 2006)

Par d&#233;faut pour entrer dans la conf de la live box : login et mot de passe : admin


----------



## wardaug (30 Octobre 2006)

Il est bien activé mais ca clignote toujours pas. Je desespere.


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Octobre 2006)

wardaug a dit:


> Le probl&#232;me c'est justement que je n'arrive pas a acceder a la configuration de ma LB, je tape pourtant le code de s&#233;curit&#233; mais il ne se passe rien, a moins que ce ne soit pas le code qu'est super long?



Houla, &#224; ce niveau, je crois qu'une lecture approfondie de toute la documentation qui a &#233;t&#233; fournie avec la LB s'impose. tu y apprendras, en page deux, que le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe par d&#233;faut sont "admin" et "admin" et que l'adresse IP pour s'y connecter est 192.168.1.1


Edit : encore grill&#233; par MamaCass et je ne peux plus lui envoyer un coup de boule.


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Octobre 2006)

wardaug a dit:


> Il est bien activé mais ca clignote toujours pas. Je desespere.



Si la case est bien cochée, si après l'avoir cochée, tu as bien appuyé sur soumettre dans un navigateur autre que SAFARI (déjà dit x fois dans ce fil) et si la diode WIFI est toujours éteinte alors  : Direction la télé-boutique Orange la plus proche pour un échange.


----------



## wardaug (30 Octobre 2006)

Nan, c'est bon il suffisait de faire une mise a jour  
Merci pour tout, surtout pour la vitesse a laquelle vous repondez, suis trop content.
Salut tout le monde.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Octobre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> Si la case est bien cochée, si après l'avoir cochée, tu as bien appuyé sur soumettre dans un navigateur autre que SAFARI (déjà dit x fois dans ce fil) et si la diode WIFI est toujours éteinte alors  : Direction la télé-boutique Orange la plus proche pour un échange.


Attention cependant. Il est n&#233;cessaire de contacter le service client avant &#231;a, les livebox ne sont &#233;chang&#233;s en magasin qu'accompagn&#233; d'un bon de retour.


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Octobre 2006)

wardaug a dit:


> Nan, c'est bon il suffisait de faire une mise a jour
> Merci pour tout, surtout pour la vitesse a laquelle vous repondez, suis trop content.
> Salut tout le monde.



Content de t'avoir rendu service. A la prochaine.


----------



## calle8 (30 Octobre 2006)

calle8 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Voilà suite à mon déménagement et trois mois de galère avec mon fournisseur d'accès (tele2 pour ne pas le nommer), je suis passé chez Orange, livebox.
> Auparavant je me connectais via airport express sur un modem adsl ethernet.
> ...



Hééééé m'oubliez pas


----------



## hippo sulfite (31 Octobre 2006)

calle8 a dit:


> Quand j'essaye de me connecter, j'ai juste "recherche d'h&#244;te pppoe" qui d&#233;file.
> Peut-&#234;tre que c'est le pppoe qui ne marche pas avec la livebox ? Mais alors comment faire ?



Tu as toi m&#234;me donn&#233; la piste de recherche : Avec une LB, le MAC ne doit pas se connecter via pppoe, c'est la LB qui le fait pour lui ; alors direction Pr&#233;f&#233;rences r&#233;seau /Airport / Configurer / Onglet pppoe et l&#224;, la case se connecter via pppoe ne doit pas &#234;tre coch&#233;e. 

Edit : je pr&#233;cise que cette solution a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; propos&#233;e par minicos (post N° 182) dans ce fil !


----------



## spoutnick (1 Novembre 2006)

Salut, je profite du topic pour une p'tite question
Mon souci est "l'association" de mon iBook g3 (802.11b donc)
J'ai un macmini PPC et un macbook qui se sont trés bien "associés" à la Livebox Inventel. Je peux les voir dans l'interface de la Livebox. Mais pas mon iBook G3 800 !
Est ce à cause de la norme 802.11b de l'ibook ?
Le problème c'est que lorsqu'il sort de veille ou au redémarrage il faut le réassocier car la connection à la Livebox ne se fait pas.
En attendant j'ai configuré la Livebox en sélectionnant la durée indéterminée (--) dans la configuration/avancée/sans fil/temps d'association
La sécurité ne m'est pas indispensable à la campagne...
Si vous avez des idées je prends   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



spout


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Novembre 2006)

Mon mot de passe Clef Wep ne marche pas , c'est normal ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Mon mot de passe Clef Wep ne marche pas , c'est normal ?


Ouaip, on en parl&#233; des dizaines de fois. Le plus simple &#224; faire c'est de raccorder ta LB &#224; ton mac en ethernet et virer la s&#233;curit&#233; WEP qui, de toute fa&#231;on, ne sert &#224; rien.


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ouaip, on en parlé des dizaines de fois. Le plus simple à faire c'est de raccorder ta LB à ton mac en ethernet et virer la sécurité WEP qui, de toute façon, ne sert à rien.




Done sauf que je ressens qu'on se sert de ma connexion


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2006)

Si je me souviens bien, tu peux d&#233;sactiver le WiFi sur la livebox !


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Novembre 2006)

Sauf que je suis sur un portable ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2006)

Je ne vois pas le rapport, si tu te connecte en ethernet, portable ou pas, le WiFi ne te sert pas !


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Novembre 2006)

Le rapport c'est que je profite de ma connexion wifi pour ne pas avoir de multiples fils dans mes pattes


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Done sauf que je ressens qu'on se sert de ma connexion





StJohnPerse a dit:


> Le rapport c'est que je profite de ma connexion wifi pour ne pas avoir de multiples fils dans mes pattes



Je me r&#233;f&#233;rais &#224; ton premier post cit&#233; ci dessus, ou tu semblais r&#233;pondre &#224; Ed que tu avais suivi son conseil (de te connecter en ethernet). Cela dit, si tu utilise une connexion WiFi, faut te faire une raison, tu seras pirat&#233; (j'ai vu &#224; l'&#339;uvre sur un portable PC un programme qui cassait une cl&#233; WEP 128 bits en moins de deux minutes).

Il est aussi int&#233;ressant de savoir qu'un pourcentage loin d'&#234;tre n&#233;gligeable des "pirates du WiFi" ne le font pas pour &#233;conomiser un abonnement, mais pour t&#233;l&#233;charger du contenu ill&#233;gal en toute impunit&#233;. Si c'est d&#233;tect&#233;, c'est toi qui te prend l'amende, la peine de prison et les dommages et int&#233;r&#234;ts, nos chers pouvoirs publics t'ayant coll&#233;s sur le dos l'enti&#232;re responsabilit&#233; du contr&#244;le de l'utilisation de ton acc&#232;s internet, tout en t'ayant, pour des raisons de "s&#233;curit&#233; nationale" (il est de notori&#233;t&#233; publique qu'outre le fait d'&#234;tre des d&#233;linquants, les internautes sont tous des terroristes et des espions) interdit de rendre le dit contr&#244;le efficace (cl&#233;s de plus de 128 bits interdites, et encore, il y a deux ans, la limite &#233;tait &#224; 32 ou 64 bits, ch'sais p&#251; trop bien, mais ridicule).


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Novembre 2006)

Merci . Je vais me mettre en Ethernet de suite


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Novembre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> Cela signifie simplement qu'il voit le réseau WIFI d'un de ses voisins qui possède un routeur Linksys.
> 
> Par contre, il faut vérifier que le réseau sans fil est bien activé dans la rubrique sécurité / sous rubrique 802.11g dans la page de configuration de la LiveBox (en général à cet URL: http://192.168.1.1/)
> 
> Essayer, aussi, de changer le canal d'émission de la Livebox au cas ou celui-ci serait déjà utilisé par un autre appareil comme le routeur linksys de son voisin.



Note pour plus tard , lire les topics


----------



## jerlaboule (4 Novembre 2006)

bonjour
mon est que a chaque fois je dois reconfigurer mon reseau airport , comment faire pour ne plus avoir a faire cela?
Est ce possible de brancher mon imac par ethernet sur la livebox sachant que mon PC y est branché en ethernet aussi?
merci


----------



## MamaCass (4 Novembre 2006)

jerlaboule a dit:


> bonjour
> mon est que a chaque fois je dois reconfigurer mon reseau airport , comment faire pour ne plus avoir a faire cela?
> Est ce possible de brancher mon imac par ethernet sur la livebox sachant que mon PC y est branché en ethernet aussi?
> merci



Oui tu peux, il suffit d'acheter un switch ethernet


----------



## jerlaboule (4 Novembre 2006)

qu'est ce qu'un switch ethernet et est ce que les 2 pourront se connecter en meme temps?


----------



## MamaCass (4 Novembre 2006)

C'est ca :

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/875/switch-trendnet-5-ports-5-10100mbps-n-way.html

Tu peux y connecter jusqu'&#224; 5 ordis sur ce mod&#232;les l&#224; d'un c&#244;t&#233; et de l'autre tu branches ta livebox


----------



## jerlaboule (4 Novembre 2006)

ok , merci


----------



## Libellule02 (5 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Je pense avoir trouvé la réponse à mon problème en lisant l'intégralité du fil (notamment dans 2 messages de melroux)  
Néanmoins, pour être sûre que j'ai bien compris, je préfère exposer ma question.
Depuis 3 ans mon réseau est configuré comme suit:
Un modem/routeur (OlitecSX200) sur lequel est branché en ethernet une borne Airport Extrème. Mon imprimante est branchée sur la borne Airport et nos 2 iBook (un G3 sous 10.2.8 et un G4 sous 10.3.9) se connectent à internet via Airport.

Je viens de commander une Livebox pour passer de 512K à 8M et avoir le téléphone et la télé avec, mais j'aimerais bien garder ma borne Airport pour continuer à bénéficier de l'imprimante sans fil.

Si j'ai bien lu, c'est parfaitement possible en mettant la Livebox à la place du modem actuel mais en désactivant la fonction Wifi de la Livebox et en mettant la borne Airport en pont WIFI (c'est-à-dire en désactivant la case "distribuer les adresses IP" dans les réglages de l'assistant Airport). C'est bien ça?  Et avec cette config, je surfe en WIFI depuis mes 2 iBooks grâce à la borne et j'ai le téléphone et la télé sur la LB et mon imprimante partagée et sans fil sur la borne. J'ai toujours bon, là?  (mleroux, apparemment, c'est ta config, non?) 

Je précise que je pose toutes ces questions car lorsque j'ai créé le réseau avec la borne Airport, il y a 3 ans, n'étant pas du tout spécialiste, je ne m'étais pas trop posé de questions. J'avais donc fait une installation standard aussi bien du modem/routeur que de la borne, ce qui fait que je viens de comprendre que j'ai 2 routeurs à la suite (pas taper, ça marche très bien depuis 3 ans  )

merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## Theo_o (5 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour a tous 

J'ai une livebox inventel et j'ai un certain probleme pour l'installer sur mon mac :rateau: 
En suivant le guide d'installation AirPort tout marche bien ... jusqu'a ce que je veuille passer ma livebox en mode " association " pour cela j'appuie sur le bouton 1 sur la face de derriere... et malhereusement la diode wifi ne clignote pas et le AirPort ne trouve pas la livebox ...  


Donc j'en apelle a vous, est ce un probleme de livebox ou auter chose ? ^^'


Merci de vos réponses


----------



## spoutnick (5 Novembre 2006)

Theo_o a dit:


> et le AirPort ne trouve pas la livebox ...



Salut qu'entends tu par là ?

La Livebox est bien configurée en wifi ?
pour le voir :
dans ton navigateur
http://192.168.1.1/
puis
accèder aux pages de config
rentrer "admin et admin"
securité
802.11g
activer le reseau sans fil doit etre coché
déjà etre sur de ça

spout


----------



## Theo_o (5 Novembre 2006)

spoutnick a dit:


> Salut qu'entends tu par l&#224; ?
> 
> La Livebox est bien configur&#233;e en wifi ?
> pour le voir :
> ...




Bonsoir
Quand je dis que le airport ne reconnait pas la livebox, c'est que lorsque je clique sur le menu Airport dans ma barre finder, il est en gris et dans les r&#233;saux selectionn&#233; je ne voie pas WANADOO-XXXX ce que je devrais voir ^^' 

aussi, ton lien m'ouvre une fenetre puis un message d'erreur firefox " connection non autoris&#233;e " quelque chose dans le genre ^^


----------



## spoutnick (5 Novembre 2006)

salut et bienvenu dans les forum de macg

en ce moment ta Livebox est reliée à ton mac avec le cable ethernet fourni ? ou essais tu de te connecter en wifi directement ?


----------



## Theo_o (7 Novembre 2006)

En ce moment ma livebox n'est pas reli&#233; par cable ethernet, j'essaye de la connecter avec airport a mon mac


----------



## spoutnick (7 Novembre 2006)

salut
est ce que ton voyant wifi est allumé/éteint ?
il me semble que pour le moment tu devrais essayer la connecter en ethernet en suivant la procédure du livret puis d'accéder à l'interface de la Livebox (http://192.168.1.1) . A ce moment tu pourras voir ou en est la configuration wifi.

Ensuite est ce que tu es allé voir dans le menu déroulant du symbole airport - autre.../nom du réseau, vois tu la livebox ?


----------



## Theo_o (7 Novembre 2006)

spoutnick a dit:


> salut
> est ce que ton voyant wifi est allum&#233;/&#233;teint ?
> il me semble que pour le moment tu devrais essayer la connecter en ethernet en suivant la proc&#233;dure du livret puis d'acc&#233;der &#224; l'interface de la Livebox (http://192.168.1.1) . A ce moment tu pourras voir ou en est la configuration wifi.
> 
> Ensuite est ce que tu es all&#233; voir dans le menu d&#233;roulant du symbole airport - autre.../nom du r&#233;seau, vois tu la livebox ?



Mon voyant wifi n'est pas allum&#233;, c'est justement pour &#231;a que la connection ne marche pas ( et je ne vois pas la livebox dans " autre " 
Ok merci Spout, j'vais essay&#233; &#231;a , je te tiens au courant


----------



## kapso (10 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait l'acquisiton d'une livebox et internet est désormais activé et marche très bien en WiFi. Seul problème très embêtant, je n'arrive plus à me connecter à ma livebox via http://192.168.1.1 . Soit je ne me connecte pas du tout (l'explorateur cherche sans fin), soit ça se connecte, mais la page ne se charge pas entièrement (l'explorateur continue de chercher, mais ne charge jamais le reste de la page)...

Help !


----------



## MamaCass (10 Novembre 2006)

kapso a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai fait l'acquisiton d'une livebox et internet est désormais activé et marche très bien en WiFi. Seul problème très embêtant, je n'arrive plus à me connecter à ma livebox via http://192.168.1.1 . Soit je ne me connecte pas du tout (l'explorateur cherche sans fin), soit ça se connecte, mais la page ne se charge pas entièrement (l'explorateur continue de chercher, mais ne charge jamais le reste de la page)...
> 
> Help !



As tu essayé avec un navigateur internet comme Firefox ?


----------



## kapso (10 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> As tu essayé avec un navigateur internet comme Firefox ?



Oui, pardon, c'est ce que j'entendais par explorateur (j'aurais plutôt dû dire navigateur...).
J'ai essayé avec Firefox et Safari. Ce qui est bizarre, c'est qu'avant d'avoir internet activé, je m'y connectais sans problème, mais là plus rien à faire...


----------



## kapso (10 Novembre 2006)

Bon, j'ai fait un reset, ça a l'air de re-fonctionner... Wait & See


----------



## lelac (11 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour

J'espère que c'est le bon endroit pour poster ce message. J'ai un pb que je n'arrive pas à résoudre, et qui n'est aparemment pas notofié dans cette liste de discussions. Je serais soulagé si quelqu'un possède des éléments d'information.

- je suis chez une personne qui a une livebox et un PC Windows XP. Sa connection en WIFI fonctionne très bien.
- je evux utiliser le livebox en wifi également. Je me connecte via le menu déroulant à partir de la barre haut-horizontale. Je rentre la clef WEP, et là apparait le message : "cet ordinateur est géré par une liste de contrôle d'accès. Voir l'administrateur".
- du coup j'ai voulu utiliser le CD d'installation, qui permet d'installer un deuxième ordinateur, mais il ne fontionne que sous PC
- sur le PC, je ne vois pas comment changer cette fameuse liste.

Comment faire ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2006)

Il faut appuyer sur un des deux boutons au dos de la LB (un pour la lumiere, un pour l'association)
et apres, redemande l'acces, et rentre la clé wep si il y en a une


----------



## garsducalvados (12 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai reçu mon MacBooK vendredi (super content  ).
Le probleme vient du wifi.
En effet au bout de quelque temps de conexion sur la livebox je n'ai plus accés à internet (cela ne vient pas de la livebox puisque mon autre ordinateur se connecte trés bien).
J'essai de désactiver le wifi et de le reactivé mais rien n'y fais la seule solution c'est de redémarré mon mabook ou bien lorsque j'en ai marre de redémarré je le connecte en ethernet.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée pour résoudre mon probleme?
Merci

.::GarsDuCalvados::..


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2006)

garsducalvados a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai reçu mon MacBooK vendredi (super content  ).
> Le probleme vient du wifi.
> En effet au bout de quelque temps de conexion sur la livebox je n'ai plus accés à internet (cela ne vient pas de la livebox puisque mon autre ordinateur se connecte trés bien).
> ...



Hum, navré d'être porteur de mauvaises nouvelles, mais ça sent le SAV, ton histoire, là. Tu pourrais pas du tout te connecter, je dirais qu'il y a une chance que tu aies raté un paramètre, mais tu te connecte, et quand le bazar commence à chauffer, ça te déconnecte, c'est sûrement "matériel", ça !


----------



## garsducalvados (12 Novembre 2006)

Ho non ne me dis pas ça...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2006)

Ben, que ce soit sur Mac ou sur autre chose, je ne connais pas de logiciel qui buguent quand la b&#233;cane chauffe et qui marchent &#224; froid.


----------



## garsducalvados (12 Novembre 2006)

Je test chez mes parents en ce moment. Et ça marche niquel.
J'ai testé sur alimentation et sur batterie j'ai pas eu de deconnexion.
J'ai pas  l'impression que ce soit un probleme venant de mon macbook car chez moi ça me deconnecte au bout de quelque temps ( en moyenne 5min.).


----------



## garsducalvados (12 Novembre 2006)

Bon non en faite ça marche ni chez moi (sur une livebox) et ni chez mes parents (sur un routeur "belkin").
Donc macbook = direction ==> SAV 
ça m'embete grave mais si il n'y a aucune solution.
merci à toi.
















)


----------



## garsducalvados (15 Novembre 2006)

Bon ben pas d'autre solution je le renvoie a apple pour me faire rembourser car ça fais moins de 14 jours que je l'ai. J'acheterai le nouveau MacBooK.
Merci pour votre aide @+


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2006)

garsducalvados a dit:


> Bon ben pas d'autre solution je le renvoie a apple pour me faire rembourser car ça fais moins de 14 jours que je l'ai. J'acheterai le nouveau MacBooK.
> Merci pour votre aide @+



Ah nan, je ne crois pas que ça marche comme ça : tu le retournes à Apple pour qu'ils te le remettent en état, pas pour qu'ils te le remboursent :mouais:


----------



## flotow (15 Novembre 2006)

son MacBook a moins de 14 Jours !!
Il peut donc le retourner


----------



## saradom (2 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
alors voila mon probleme...
connexion sans fil livebox impossible...pas d'internet alors que mon ordi m'affirme le contraire.
La fenêtre connexion a internet m'indique que ma live box est bien detectée,le niveau du signal est à fond . Etat : connecté à livebox.
Dans la barre des menu, airport est bien en noir.
Hier pour rentrer le mot de passe et qu'il soit accepté ,j'ai du le saisir avec - La clé WEP ( WPA ) en héxa et sur 40/120,miracle aussitôt ça a marché....mais pas completement !!!
Ma live box :sagem
macbook pro intel core duo  
merci si quelqu'un peut m'aider !!!


----------



## saradom (2 Décembre 2006)

Donc me revoilou

mais &#231;a ne marche toujours pas....Je me demande si je ne vais pas effacer mes nouvelles configuration et recommencer &#224; zero!!!
&#231;a marche dans le sens que tout semble ok mais impossible d'aller sur internet.


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Décembre 2006)

saradom a dit:


> Donc me revoilou
> 
> mais ça ne marche toujours pas....Je me demande si je ne vais pas effacer mes nouvelles configuration et recommencer à zero!!!
> ça marche dans le sens que tout semble ok mais impossible d'aller sur internet.



tu as un message d'erreur en particulier ?
Tu es bien en DHCP ??


----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Décembre 2006)

saradom a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> alors voila mon probleme...
> connexion sans fil livebox impossible...pas d'internet alors que mon ordi m'affirme le contraire.
> La fenêtre connexion a internet m'indique que ma live box est bien detectée,le niveau du signal est à fond . Etat : connecté à livebox.
> ...



Bonjour, si tu es bien connecté à la LB,  on peut supposer que ce n'est pas un problème de WIFI donc cherchons du coté de la connexion à Internet.
1) vérifier sur la page d'administration de la LB que celle-ci est bien connectée (user, mot de passe, etc.).
2) vérifier dans la préférence réseau "Airport" onglet PPPoe que la case "Se connecter via PPPoe" n'est *pas* cochée.


----------



## Picouto (2 Décembre 2006)

Tu as bien configur&#232; ta livebox dans la partie "*Param&#232;tres de connexion Internet" ?
*


----------



## CERDAN (4 Décembre 2006)

J'ai en autre problèmen quand je démarre mon iMac et que ma livebox est déja oppérationnel, mon imac ne se connecte d'office, et je suis obligé de désactiver airport et et de redémarrrer airport pour qu'il se connecte, y a t-il une autre solution ? je n'en doute pas

essayer de me répondre, merci à tous


----------



## CERDAN (5 Décembre 2006)

personne ?  :hein:   :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Statoon (7 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; Tous.

J'ai 2 macs et une livebox. Les 2 macs se connectent sans probl&#232;me &#224; la livebox et on acc&#233;s au net. Jusque l&#224;, tout va bien.
Le soucis est qu'un des deux macs et un ibook et donc il se d&#233;place. Quand je suis dans le bureau, 2 &#233;tages plus haut, j'ai plus acc&#233;s &#224; la LB.
Donc pour augmenter la port&#233;e du signal, je me demande si un Point d'acc&#233;s (apple ou autre) peut faire l'affaire.
Est ce que si je mets par exemple un AP au premier &#233;tage, puis je le configurer pour qu'il acc&#233;de &#224; la livebox d'une part et &#224; l'autre mac d'autre part (reseau). Et donc dans ce cas de figure, est ce que l'ibook du haut aura acc&#233;s  &#224; livebos du bas .
(Chais pas si je suis tr&#233;s clair...)
Autrement y'a le CPL, mais je prefere le wifi, d'autant que c'est une vielle maison et je suis absolument pas sure du reseau electrique.


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Décembre 2006)

Statoon a dit:


> Bonjour à Tous.
> 
> J'ai 2 macs et une livebox. Les 2 macs se connectent sans problème à la livebox et on accés au net. Jusque là, tout va bien.
> Le soucis est qu'un des deux macs et un ibook et donc il se déplace. Quand je suis dans le bureau, 2 étages plus haut, j'ai plus accés à la LB.
> ...



Je sais que c'est faisable avec deux *"bornes"* Airport en utilisant la technologie WDS (Wireless Distribution System) mais je ne pense pas que la Live Box propose cette technologie.

Autre solution qui n'est pas purement WIFI:  relier un routeur WIFI (monté en pont et installé au second étage) soit en Ethernet soit en CPL. Evidemment, les coûts ne sont pas négligeable.

Il reste le plus simple (si bien sur c'est possible) : installer la LB à l'étage intermédiaire.


----------



## Statoon (7 Décembre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> Il reste le plus simple (si bien sur c'est possible) : installer la LB à l'étage intermédiaire.


 
C'est effectivement le plus simple, j'y ai déjà pensé, le problème : J'ai aussi la VoIp de Wanadoo et j'ai donc un téléphone branché sur la LB qui lui n'a rien à faire à l'étage intermédiaire.
Je me demande d'ailleurs si je ne vais pas résiliez la voip pour passer à du full SKype ou SIP, ça va arranger mon pb  

Je vais voir aussi du coté du CPL, si j peux me faire préter du matos pour tester si ça fonctionne bien chez moi.


----------



## CERDAN (7 Décembre 2006)

.....


----------



## Tarul (9 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un problème d'association avec une livebox et 2 MBP C2D.

lorsque cette dernière est en mode association, je peux me connecteur mais elle n'enregistre aucune des deux adresses physiques. et comme je ne peux pas éditer manuellement cette table je suis bloqué.

est-ce déjà arrivé a quelqu'un?


----------



## saradom (9 Décembre 2006)

Apres m'être enervé sur la configuration de ma livebox...et ne pas avoir lu en un premier temps les differents commentaires:rose: je suis allée echanger le modem sagem qui m'avait été remis pour l'inventel .Et là miracle la clef est entrée du premier coup!!!configuration faite en moins de 10 minutes!!!!
Merci tout de même de vos réponses auxquelles je n'ai pas répondu 
bonnes configurations à tous 
Saradom


----------



## CERDAN (10 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème de connexion avec un iMac et une livebox via le Wifi, sur la barre du signe airport, je trouve Wanadoo_80fc et lorsque je clique pour me connecter, il met " une erreur est survenue lors de la connexion Wanadoo_80fc", alors je reésaaye mais rien. Ily a juste une solution, c'est de " redémarrer", si je puis dire, la carte airport.

Aidez moi si vous le pouvez, merci à tous


----------



## MamaCass (10 Décembre 2006)

Salut Cerdan,

A mon avis, la synchonisation n'est pas bonne, recommence pour voir


----------



## CERDAN (13 Décembre 2006)

oui, j'ai recommenc&#233; mais le probl&#232;me ne viens pas de la livebox mais vient d'un param&#233;trage de mon iMac.


----------



## CERDAN (20 Décembre 2006)

:rateau: je ne sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## gege4 (21 Décembre 2006)

Hello tout le monde , je viens de rebrancher mon mac (power mac g4 733 mhz) après plus d'un an d'arrêt (il avait cédé temporairement la place au vieux pc de ma copine) , et j'ai un peu perdu l'actu et les evolutions , notamment pour les reseaux sans fil.

Je viens de me prendre la live box qui marche impecc par ethernet seulement mon mac ayant quelques années j'ai cru comprendre qu'il ne se vendait plus de carte airport pour pouvoir me connecter sans fil a la live box au profit des cartes airport extreme.
Je me suis acheté à la fnac airport express pensant que ça résoudrait mon pb , mais sans la carte airport ça ne peut pas marcher .

J'aimerais donc savoir s'il est toujours possible de trouver des cartes airport , sinon quels moyens me conseillez-vous ? airport extremes n'est-il que pour les ordis recents? 

Merci pour vos lumières , le reveil est dur.


----------



## yenyenko (21 Décembre 2006)

bonjour a tous,
je viens d'acheter un mac book (une merveille) mais je n'arrive pas a me connecter a internet ni airport ni ethernet.
J'ai du resortir mon tres tres tres vieux pc pour vous demander de l'aide.
J'ai une livebox sagem. Apres avoir configurer ma connexion (cle wep etc) l'onglet airport ne fait que clignoter. cela fait une semaine que j'essaye sans resultat.
Aidez moi svp


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2006)

Tu es s&#251;r que MacBook et Livebox sont bien sur le m&#234;me canal ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Décembre 2006)

gege4 a dit:


> Hello tout le monde , je viens de rebrancher mon mac (power mac g4 733 mhz) apr&#232;s plus d'un an d'arr&#234;t (il avait c&#233;d&#233; temporairement la place au vieux pc de ma copine) , et j'ai un peu perdu l'actu et les evolutions , notamment pour les reseaux sans fil.
> 
> Je viens de me prendre la live box qui marche impecc par ethernet seulement mon mac ayant quelques ann&#233;es j'ai cru comprendre qu'il ne se vendait plus de carte airport pour pouvoir me connecter sans fil a la live box au profit des cartes airport extreme.
> Je me suis achet&#233; &#224; la fnac airport express pensant que &#231;a r&#233;soudrait mon pb , mais sans la carte airport &#231;a ne peut pas marcher .
> ...



Il y a aussi la solution de la cl&#233; USB WIFI &#224; condition de bien la choisir et l&#224;, je pense qu'un "forumeur" ayant d&#233;j&#224; utilis&#233; cette solution pourra de renseigner.


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Décembre 2006)

yenyenko a dit:


> bonjour a tous,
> je viens d'acheter un mac book (une merveille) mais je n'arrive pas a me connecter a internet ni airport ni ethernet.
> J'ai du resortir mon tres tres tres vieux pc pour vous demander de l'aide.
> J'ai une livebox sagem. Apres avoir configurer ma connexion (cle wep etc) l'onglet airport ne fait que clignoter. cela fait une semaine que j'essaye sans resultat.
> Aidez moi svp



Bonjour, et tout d'abord, je te souhaite la bienvenue sur ce forum.     

Peux tu nous préciser ce qui clignote un voyant de la LB (lequel) ou une icône sur le Mac Book ?


----------



## CERDAN (23 Décembre 2006)

yenyenko a dit:


> bonjour a tous,
> je viens d'acheter un mac book (une merveille) mais je n'arrive pas a me connecter a internet ni airport ni ethernet.
> J'ai du resortir mon tres tres tres vieux pc pour vous demander de l'aide.
> J'ai une livebox sagem. Apres avoir configurer ma connexion (cle wep etc) l'onglet airport ne fait que clignoter. cela fait une semaine que j'essaye sans resultat.
> Aidez moi svp


 

bien joué d'avoir réaliser une recherche sur notre forum.


----------



## Grosbonbon (27 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

Voil&#224; je n'arrive pas &#224; me connecter &#224; internet depuis chez mes parents (alors que je n'ai aucun souci chez moi). Ce probl&#232;me est assez r&#233;cent (j'ai d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;ussi &#224; me connecter chez mes parents auparavant). Je ne sais vraiment pas d'o&#249; vient le probl&#232;me: j'ai tap&#233; je ne sais combien de fois ma cl&#233; wep, fais des copier coller, j'ai retir&#233; la cl&#233; du trousseau, etc etc... Toujours la m&#234;me chose: erreur dans la tentative de connexion...

Quelqu'un saurait ce que je peux faire d'autre? Je doute que cela vienne du Mac puisque, je le r&#233;p&#232;te, je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me chez moi...

Je me connecte via Airport. Et quand je suis dans l'application "Connexion &#224; internet" je vois d'&#233;crit: 

Etat: Aucun r&#233;seau associ&#233;
Etat indisponible

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## demougin (27 Décembre 2006)

as tu suivi exactement le mode d'emploi? en particulier l'assocition?


----------



## Grosbonbon (27 Décembre 2006)

Oui oui! J'pense avoir fait tout ce qu'il est possible de faire!


----------



## Bat-Mac (1 Janvier 2007)

Tiens, j'ai exactement le même souci que Grosbonbon : mon PowerBook "voit" très bien ma livebox, mais impossible d'avoir une connexion internet, alors que ma Livebox branchée sur mon autre Mac (un G4) via Ethernet me permet d'écrire ici ce message...

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que ça marchait très bien auparavant... Je ne sais pas d'où vient le problème.
J'ai fait comme Grosbonbon : vérification de clé WEP, reparamétrage de config réseau internet...

Là où c'est étrange, c'est que je parviens à me connecter parfois à internet en captant le Wi-Fi de mon voisin d'à côté...


----------



## Bat-Mac (4 Janvier 2007)

Ben alors ?
Nous voilà abandonnés, livrés à nous-mêmes et sans solution... :rose:


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Janvier 2007)

Bat-Mac a dit:


> Ben alors ?
> Nous voilà abandonnés, livrés à nous-mêmes et sans solution... :rose:



Bonjour et bonne année 2007.
En fait, toutes les manips de base ont déjà été données dans ce fil. 

Commencer par éteindre et rallumer la LB.
Eventuellement la réinitialiser (procédure dans la doc. de la LB)

Par contre, je ne comprends pas ce que tu peux paramètrer dans "Connexion Internet" dans la cas d'une Live Box car c'est elle qui réalise la connexion à Internet et qui doit rester connectée en permanence (diode @ de la LB allumé et non clignotante) 

Les choses intéressantes se passent dans les préférences réseau. C'est là que tu vois si tu es bien connecté à la LB (voyant vert et message "Airport est connecté à ton-réseau-Wifi. Vous êtes connecté à Internet via Airport"). Si tu n'as pas cette configuration, il faut cliquer sur "Configuration" et tout vérifier voire modifier en suivant les différents conseils donnés dans les posts précédents.


----------



## Bat-Mac (4 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour la r&#233;ponse, Mi&#233;roux. 

Bon, reprenons :
- jusqu'&#224; r&#233;cemment je n'avais pas de probl&#232;me pour me connecter &#224; internet via ma LB
- d'ailleurs je parviens &#224; m'y connecter via le wifi de mon voisin, quand il a sa 9TELECOM branch&#233;e...
- ma LB est "visible" dans les choix propos&#233;s par le r&#233;seau : l'association est OK
- quand je vais dans "informations de ma carte Airport" du menu pomme, j'ai "r&#233;seau sans fil non disponible" l&#224; o&#249; je devrais trouver ma MAC address de mon Powerbook ! (je pr&#233;cise que je poste ici par mon G4 qui, lui, est en Ethernet, dieu merci)
- quand je vais dans "configuration r&#233;seau" c'est pourtant bien l'adresse de l'identifiant Airport de mon Powerbook qui s'affiche ! (le m&#234;me que dans "configuration r&#233;seau" par le menu pomme)
- &#224; pr&#233;sent quand je clique sur le nom de ma LB dans l'onglet Airport, on me dit "une erreur s'est produite lors de l'acc&#232;s au r&#233;seau Airport de la wanadoo_660"

AAARRGGHHHHHH


----------



## Picouto (4 Janvier 2007)

Serait-ce une SAGEM ta LB ?


J'ai eu les m&#234;mes tracas chez mes parents pendant les vacances de No&#235;l.
Je n'ai jamais r&#233;ussi &#224; me connecter via wifi sur leur LB SAGEM (lui non plus n'y arrivait pas avec son VAIO  ). On est donc aller l'&#233;changer contre une INVENTEL et hop ! en 5 minutes c'&#233;tait r&#233;gl&#233;


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Janvier 2007)

Bat-Mac a dit:


> - quand je vais dans "informations de ma carte Airport" du menu pomme, j'ai "réseau sans fil non disponible" là où je devrais trouver ma MAC address de mon Powerbook !



Je suppose que tu veux dire que tu est dans à propos de ce Mac que tu te trouves. Dans ce cas, ce n'est pas réseau/Carte Airport que tu trouveras la Mac Adress mais dans Réseau/Configuration.

Ce n'est pas parce que la LB est visible de ton MBP que l'association est correcte, cela doit être vérifié sur la la LB Menu sécurité/périphériques associés. Tu dois y retrouver la Mac Adress citée ci-dessus.


----------



## Bat-Mac (4 Janvier 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Je suppose que tu veux dire que tu est dans &#224; propos de ce Mac que tu te trouves. Dans ce cas, ce n'est pas r&#233;seau/Carte Airport que tu trouveras la Mac Adress mais dans R&#233;seau/Configuration.



Oui oui, c'est bien l&#224; que je retrove ma config - etr que je "vois" l'adresse du MAC



> Ce n'est pas parce que la LB est visible de ton MBP que l'association est correcte, cela doit &#234;tre v&#233;rifi&#233; sur la la LB Menu s&#233;curit&#233;/p&#233;riph&#233;riques associ&#233;s. Tu dois y retrouver la Mac Adress cit&#233;e ci-dessus.


En fait (quand on est sur le site de config de la Livebox) c'est dans "r&#233;seaux sans fil" / "liste de filtres MAC" et l'adresse MAC de mon PB est visible, ainsi que 2 autres (celle de mon Mac de bureau et une autre), d'ailleurs...

Je nage... 

(mais merci du fond du coeur de tenter de m'aider)


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Janvier 2007)

Bat-Mac a dit:


> Oui oui, c'est bien là que je retrove ma config - etr que je "vois" l'adresse du MAC



Et alors elle apparaît ou pas ? Petite précision, ce n'est pas l'adresse *du MAC* mais une numérotation physique propre à chaque composant réseau il y en a une pour la carte Ethernet etc.



Bat-Mac a dit:


> En fait (quand on est sur le site de config de la Livebox) c'est dans "réseaux sans fil" / "liste de filtres MAC" et l'adresse MAC de mon PB est visible, ainsi que 2 autres (celle de mon Mac de bureau et une autre), d'ailleurs...



J'en déduis que tu as une LB Sagem et là je connais moins bien.
Ce que tu peux faire, c'est de supprimer les MAC Adress de ton PB et celle qui est inconnue et de recommencer le processus d'association.

Tu peux aussi supprimer les mots de passes Airport du trousseau d'accès.

Sinon, je n'ai pas d'autre idée. Reste la possibilité d'une panne de la LB au niveau du WIFI, il faut alors tenter de la faire changer.


----------



## Picouto (4 Janvier 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> ...J'en d&#233;duis que tu as une LB Sagem et l&#224; je connais moins bien.
> Ce que tu peux faire, c'est de supprimer les MAC Adress de ton PB et celle qui est inconnue et de recommencer le processus d'association.


Ca ne marchera pas mieux 



mleroux a dit:


> Tu peux aussi supprimer les mots de passes Airport du trousseau d'acc&#232;s.


Non plus



mleroux a dit:


> ... il faut alors tenter de la faire changer.


L&#224; on est d'accord, il *DOIT* la changer 
Il a utilis&#233; les bonnes m&#233;thodes, tout est bien configur&#233; et &#231;a ne marche pas.


----------



## Bat-Mac (4 Janvier 2007)

Merci à vous deux pour l'aide... 

Je tente les dernières cartouches proposées et ensuite je m'adresse à Orange... et là je sens que je vais perdre BEAUCOUP de temps...


----------



## Picouto (4 Janvier 2007)

Bat-Mac a dit:


> Merci à vous deux pour l'aide...
> 
> Je tente les dernières cartouches proposées et ensuite je m'adresse à Orange... et là je sens que je vais perdre BEAUCOUP de temps...


Non non moi ça m'a pris 10 minutes à l'agence France Telecom de chez mes parents 
La LB est en location et elle ne fonctionne plus donc CQFD re


----------



## gege4 (4 Janvier 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Il y a aussi la solution de la clé USB WIFI à condition de bien la choisir et là, je pense qu'un "forumeur" ayant déjà utilisé cette solution pourra de renseigner.



Merci pour ces précisions , est ce que quelqu'un a déja réussi a faire marcher son mac avec une live box par le biais d'une clé usb wifi , l'appel est lancé ...:sleep:


----------



## pacis (4 Janvier 2007)

Il arrive parfois qu'un reboot de la Livebox soit n&#233;cessaire ( toutes les 3/4 semaines chez moi )  , alors que tout semble correct ( dans mon cas par exemple ).


----------



## Bat-Mac (4 Janvier 2007)

Oui, je suis obligé de la rebooter environ tous les 15 jours, même avec ma connexion Ethernet.

Sinon, je viens d'effacer la clé WEP de mon trousseau et la remettre manuellement, mais j'ai toujours "Une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau Airport"

.. et là je poste en me servant à nouveau du wifi N9UF_T9L9COM de mon voisin... comme quoi ce n'est pas mon antenne Airport qui est en cause.


----------



## MamaCass (4 Janvier 2007)

gege4 a dit:


> Merci pour ces pr&#233;cisions , est ce que quelqu'un a d&#233;ja r&#233;ussi a faire marcher son mac avec une live box par le biais d'une cl&#233; usb wifi , l'appel est lanc&#233; ...:sleep:



Oui moi 

J'avais achet&#233; une cl&#233; DLINK que je branchais &#224; mon ibook G4 et je m'en servais avec la livebox. Pas de probl&#232;me particulier &#224; signalier, tout ceci a tr&#232;s bien fonctionn&#233; pendant pr&#232;s d'un an 

ps : il faut installer les pilotes et suivre les instructions d'installation.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

bonsoir j'ai une question concernant la livebox, peut on connecter un mac et un pc en wifi. Je m'explique: j'ai un pc qui est déja brancher en ethernet et mon macbook qui est lui en wifi.tout marche trés bien, mais j'ai offert un ordinateur a ma mére est je voudrais le connecter en wifi pour quelle puisse avoir internet.
 merci pour votre réponce.bonne année


----------



## pennylane (4 Janvier 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Ah ça en ethernet, ça booste
> Mais c'est peu-être pas lintérêt d'une livebox, nan ?
> :mouais:



Salut, 

Je viens tout juste d'acheter un Imac après avoir utilisé pendant des années un PC et j'ai le même problème pour connecter mon mac à ma livebox en wifi. Avec un cable ethernet tout va bien mais il ne reconnait pas la clef wep (comme tt le monde, j'ai vérifié 1 millier de fois la clef et il n'y a pas de faute de frappe) lorsque je veux utiliser airport pourtant il reconnait le reseau c uniquement lors de l'entrée de la clef wep qu'il bloque. 
Il y a un PC branché sur la livebox en wifi et tout marche nickel.
Voilà, étant novice en matière de mac, je n'ose pas fouiller partout. Avez-vous une solution?
Merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Janvier 2007)

avalon23 a dit:


> bonsoir j'ai une question concernant la livebox, peut on connecter un mac et un pc en wifi. Je m'explique: j'ai un pc qui est d&#233;ja brancher en ethernet et mon macbook qui est lui en wifi.tout marche tr&#233;s bien, mais j'ai offert un ordinateur a ma m&#233;re est je voudrais le connecter en wifi pour quelle puisse avoir internet.
> merci pour votre r&#233;ponce.bonne ann&#233;e


Oui, et c'est un des avantages du WIFI : l'ind&#233;pendance entre le modem et les clients (c'est un peu la m&#234;me chose pour Ethernet)

Par contre je n'y connais rien sur la connexion d'un Windows &#224; la Live Box sinon que dans la documentation, il y a besoin de 20 pages d'explications pour la "fen&#234;tre" alors que 7 suffisent pour la pomme. Vive Newton !


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Janvier 2007)

pennylane a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je viens tout juste d'acheter un Imac apr&#232;s avoir utilis&#233; pendant des ann&#233;es un PC et j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me pour connecter mon mac &#224; ma livebox en wifi. Avec un cable ethernet tout va bien mais il ne reconnait pas la clef wep (comme tt le monde, j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; 1 millier de fois la clef et il n'y a pas de faute de frappe) lorsque je veux utiliser airport pourtant il reconnait le reseau c uniquement lors de l'entr&#233;e de la clef wep qu'il bloque.
> Il y a un PC branch&#233; sur la livebox en wifi et tout marche nickel.
> ...



Dans la configuration Airport, as tu bien s&#233;lectionn&#233; ton r&#233;seau, appuy&#233; sur modifi&#233; puis, dans la nouvelle fen&#234;tre qui appara&#238;t s&#233;lectionn&#233; le bon type de s&#233;curit&#233;. Pour toi, ce devrait &#234;tre WEP hexad&#233;cimal. la cl&#233; doit &#234;tre saisie sans blancs. L'id&#233;al &#233;tant un copi&#233;/coll&#233; &#224; partir de l'intranet d'administration de la LB.

PS : Je suis impardonnable d'avoir oubli&#233; de te souhaiter la bienvenue sur ce forum. Voil&#224; qui est fait.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

merci pour ta reponce


----------



## pennylane (5 Janvier 2007)

Merci de ta r&#233;ponse rapide. Je crois avoir fait tout &#231;a. Mais je r&#233;essayerai ce soir...

J'ai une autre petite question (s&#251;rement stupide mais n'oublie pas que je suis novice ;-) ): est-ce que le fait qu'un PC soit branch&#233; en wifi sur la livebox ne bloque pas l'acc&#232;s pour mon mac? 

en tout cas ce forum a l'air tr&#232;s clair et convivial


----------



## Picouto (5 Janvier 2007)

pennylane a dit:


> ...est-ce que le fait qu'un PC soit branché en wifi sur la livebox ne bloque pas l'accès pour mon mac? ...


a priori non


----------



## MamaCass (5 Janvier 2007)

En effet, sur les routeurs fournis aux particuliers, on peut y connecter simultan&#233;ment, jusqu'&#224; 10 machines en wifi.


----------



## slimtonio (5 Janvier 2007)

1) lancer Diagnostic Réseau; ceci peut être fait depuis Safari, ou par Préférences Réseau (bouton Assistant ... puis bouton Diagnostic ...)
2) sélectionner la configuration réseau - cliquer Continuer
3) choisir la configuration de port réseau : sélectionner Airport - cliquer Continuer
4) activer éventuellement Airport; sélectionner votre réseau Airport (nom de la Livebox) : si elle n'apparaît pas, vérifiez que la LB est apairée - cliquer Continuer
5) un panneau "Modification de réseau détectée" s'affiche ; cliquer OK
6) *Surtout, ne pas cliquer sur continuer* : après qq secondes, un autre panneau "Modification de réseau détectée" s'affiche; cliquer OK
7) Enfin, "Votre connexion Internet semble fonctionner correctement" : tout va bien.
Ceci s'applique si vous avez déjà sauvé votre clé WEP dans le Trousseau d'Accès. Si ce n'est pas encore le cas, Diagnostic Réseau vous demandera de la saisir et de la mémoriser dans le trousseau : faites-le.

Si vous avez lancé Diagnostic Réseau depuis Safari, la page internet vers laquelle vous vouliez aller s'affiche.

C'est fastidieux, mais ça marche. Quant au "bug MacOSX", mystère ...

Rup[/quote]
chez moi il n'y a pas de panneau "Modification de réseau détectée" qui s'affiche! 
pour vous décrire rapidement mon souci(auxquel aucune des olution de ce topic ne marche) : ma livebox sagem marche très bien sur mon pc de bureau et les 2 pc portables mais avec mon macbook nada, niet!
Parfois quand je peux me connecter, et parfois non. Un message d'erreur me dit: une erreur s'est produite....".
Je suis sûr de la clé que je rentre et je suis appairé a la livebox.
Pour info, si j'enlève la sécurité wep de ma livebox ca marche sans souci!! (mais c'est un peu dangereux pour les pc als j'évite!)

Ca commence à me souler tout ça(et c'est dur de convaincre mes amis de switcher en plus  )!!

un peu d'aide serait la bienvenue svp!


----------



## gannet1@mac.com (10 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
Nouveau venu sur ce forum, j'ai lu plusieurs fils sur ce sujet et j'ai cru comprendre que la Livebox n'est pas compatible avec un réseau Airport étendu par la technologie WDS.

Je souhaite étendre la portée "Wi-Fi" de la Livebox Sagem en utilisant une borne airport comme borne distante, hélas sans succcès. Pourtant d'après un article de SVM Mac cela semblait possible avec la Freebox. Quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé une solution ? Y-a-t-il une alternative pour étendre la portée ?

Une dernière question concernant cette Sagem : j'ai  été obligé de modifier sa configuration en retirant toutes les sécurités pour pouvoir connecter mon nouveau Mac book Intel Core duo alors que le iMac G5 20" se connecte parfaitement avec un clé WEP...

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2007)

gannet1@mac.com a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Nouveau venu sur ce forum, j'ai lu plusieurs fils sur ce sujet et j'ai cru comprendre que la Livebox n'est pas compatible avec un réseau Airport étendu par la technologie WDS.
> 
> Je souhaite étendre la portée "Wi-Fi" de la Livebox Sagem en utilisant une borne airport comme borne distante, hélas sans succcès. Pourtant d'après un article de SVM Mac cela semblait possible avec la Freebox. Quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé une solution ? Y-a-t-il une alternative pour étendre la portée ?
> ...



J'ai réussi à faire ça, il y a quelques années, chez un de mes clients, mais j'ai passé près d'une heure au téléphone avec le support technique d'Apple pour y arriver. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas noté la méthode, qui diffère quelque peu de celle décrite à l'époque dans la doc de la borne.


----------



## gannet1@mac.com (10 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai réussi à faire ça, il y a quelques années, chez un de mes clients, mais j'ai passé près d'une heure au téléphone avec le support technique d'Apple pour y arriver. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas noté la méthode, qui diffère quelque peu de celle décrite à l'époque dans la doc de la borne.


Si je comprend bien cela doit &#234;tre possible mais n'est document&#233; nulle part. Bof !


----------



## ditmoipas (23 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Voilà quelques temps que je cherche comment connecter mon Ibook G3 800mhz, sous OSX3 à ma live box.
Je m'explique :
Je possède deux Mac, 1 Imac G5 PPC 2,1Ghz (il est relié via airport à la live box et cela fonctionne correctement).
Là ou commence mes problèmes, c'est que je souhaite relier mon Ibook afin de faire un réseau entre les mac et qu'il puisse lui aussi accéder à internet.
N'étant pas équipé en carte aiport, j'ai acheté un dongle sagem ---760N, j'ai trouvé les pilote "Wlan", il on détectés la LB, j'ai fait une syncronisation, a priori cela marche les pilotes me disent qu'il sont connéctés
J'en sais pas plus, comment faire pour configurer le réseau de mon Ibook afin qu'il ailles sur Internet et qu'il puisse échanger des données avec l'Imac. J'ai tout relu les sujets sur cette discution je n'ai pas trouvé de solution pour moi.
Il y aurait-il quelqu'un pour m'éclairer
Merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Janvier 2007)

ditmoipas a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà quelques temps que je cherche comment connecter mon Ibook G3 800mhz, sous OSX3 à ma live box.
> Je m'explique :
> ...



Je ne sais pas comment marche ce dongle mais il n'y a théoriquement plus grand chose à faire une fois connecté à la LB sauf, peut être vérifier que le micro ne cherche pas à se connecter via PPPoe et lancer Safari ou autre navigateur en choisissant une home page.


----------



## ditmoipas (23 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir,

Oui&#8230;
Peux-tu svp m'en dire plus ?!
J'ai essayer de me connecter en parrametrant les conf r&#233;seau 
adresse IP 192.168.1.xy
sous reseau 255.255.255.0
routeur 192.168.1.x
et serveur dsn comme l'a indiqu&#233; le FAI
J'ai tent&#233; de lance Safari &#224; l'adresse 192.168.1.1
et rien
Peux tu m'aider &#224; parram&#233;trer correctement
Merci


----------



## fpoil (23 Janvier 2007)

ditmoipas a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Oui&#8230;
> Peux-tu svp m'en dire plus ?!
> ...




la bonne config (tu peux faire apparaitre dans ton message les ip de ton r&#233;seau interne , ce n'est pas dangereux cela ne donne aucune infos, on a peu ou prou tous les m&#234;mes )

donc :
le mieux pour commencer c'est les conf reseau c'eet de parametrer "via dhcp" et de cliquer sur appliquer  comme cela si tu es bien connect&#233; ta livebox te donnera une ip
et c'est d&#233;j&#224; une premi&#232;re verif

sinon dans ta config cit&#233;e plus haut :

l'ip du routeur c'est obligatoirement 192.168.1.1 (si c'est bien l'adresse ip de ta livebox)


----------



## ditmoipas (23 Janvier 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; je suis plut&#244;t novice&#8230;
Si je passe "via dhcp" il me donne comme IP 169.254.141.164
Il me dit que j'ai une adresse locale et n'est peut- &#234;tre pas en mesure d'acc&#233;der &#224; internet


----------



## greg140 (25 Janvier 2007)

bjr à tou(te)s je suis depuis peu sur mac (IMAC intel) après des années sur PC bref qui peut me dire commment faire pour entrer dans les paramètres UDP TCP etc.... avant sur mon PC j'allais directement sur mon navigateur et y'avait plus qu'à mais là je sais pas où aller. merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2007)

greg140 a dit:


> bjr à tou(te)s je suis depuis peu sur mac (IMAC intel) après des années sur PC bref qui peut me dire commment faire pour entrer dans les paramètres UDP TCP etc.... avant sur mon PC j'allais directement sur mon navigateur et y'avait plus qu'à mais là je sais pas où aller. merci d'avance pour votre aide



Tout pareil, si ça marche pas avec Safari, essaie avec Firefox.


----------



## greg140 (25 Janvier 2007)

j'ai essayé avec safari et avec firefox mais aucun des dexu ne veut m'afficher la page


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Janvier 2007)

greg140 a dit:


> bjr à tou(te)s je suis depuis peu sur mac (IMAC intel) après des années sur PC bref qui peut me dire commment faire pour entrer dans les paramètres UDP TCP etc.... avant sur mon PC j'allais directement sur mon navigateur et y'avait plus qu'à mais là je sais pas où aller. merci d'avance pour votre aide



Quels sont tes moyens de connexion, ADSL, Modem Ethernet ou USB, quel FAI, etc ?

Le paramétrage se fait sur le modem routeur et dans les préférences réseau.


----------



## greg140 (25 Janvier 2007)

toutes mes confuses, ça y est ça marche j'arrive à accéder à la config de ma livebox.par contre je comprends rien les ports rentrés sont les mêmes que ceux que j'ai rentré dans mes préférences réseau et mon réseau KAD est tjrs off et le taux de transfert est misérable. qui peut me dire ce que je fais mal???????SVP


----------



## Oolon (26 Janvier 2007)

M'sieur Dame, bien le bonjour

Etant nouveau dans le bel univers mac (j'ai mon premier Mac depuis deux semaines maintenant), je voudrais obtenir un petit coup de main...

Mes parents ont une livebox et lorsque j'arrive (après moult message d'insultes pas explicites pour un sou) à me connecter, c'est d'une lenteur horrifique... plus d'une minute pour afficher la page d'accueil de l'Equipe par exemple...

Je suis donc perplexe... j'ai bien configuré le bouzin puisque j'ai tout de même accès au net, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est aussi lent...
D'autant plus que je n'ai aucun problème pour me connecter de chez moi (FREE).

J'ai un MacBook C2D, le dernier modèle mis à jour avec les derniers patchs.

Une piste ? 

Merci d'avance !

PS : je m'auto-flagelle à l'avance et bas ma coulpe si ce problème à déjà été solutionné précédemment dans ce forum... j'ai bien effectué une recherche, mais j'avoue que je n'ai pas eu le courage de me farcir les 14 pages de réponses en totalité...


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Janvier 2007)

Oolon a dit:


> M'sieur Dame, bien le bonjour
> 
> Etant nouveau dans le bel univers mac (j'ai mon premier Mac depuis deux semaines maintenant), je voudrais obtenir un petit coup de main...
> 
> ...


Je ne suis pas un habitué des journaux sportifs, mais chez moi, J'ai une LB et une borne Extrême ancienne version (celle qui est en forme de cône) reliée en Ethernet à la LB  et la page d'accueil dudit journal s'affiche en 3 secondes. si je suis connecté en WIFI à la borne Airport et 5 secondes si je me connecte au réseau WIFI de la LB. 
Par contre l'Equipe m'ouvre des fenêtres de pub que je n'ai pas demandé et je n'aime pas.

Dons normalement une minute de chargement, c'est beaucoup trop.

Cherche dans le forum, il me semble avoir vu des problèmes avec les cartes Airport nouvelle génération (prêtes pour la norme 802-11N) et dont les drivers n'ont pas l'air au point.
Regarde aussi, si la réception chez tes parents est optimale .Il y a un test sur Macbidouille

D'autre part, je viens de voir en allant sur MacBidouille, qu'une mise à jour Airport Extrême est disponible depuis ce matin et elle est recommandée sur les Mac Intel pour leurs performances.
*Je ne l'ai pas testée !*


----------



## Oolon (26 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour la rapidité de la réponse !

Je vais essayer cette mise à jour ce soir...
En esperant que le problème vienne bien de ça...

Sinon, je creuserai un peu plus dans les forums ! 

Tchus


----------



## bjsc (26 Janvier 2007)

Je souhaite connecter un deuxième mac à internet via ma Livebox, avec un câble ethernet.

Sur la Livebox, j'ai désactivé la TV par ADSL pour utiliser le 2e port ethernet  pour raccorder mon autre ordinateur.

Mais maintenant je ne sais dans quelles préférences aller pour autoriser le partage réseau (les 2 mac sont en 10.4.8).

Intuitivement je pensais faire :  Préférence système => Partage => Internet et cocher "Ethernet intégré", mais je crains de faire une bétise

Sur le forum je n'ai trouvé des réponses que pour le wifi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2007)

bjsc a dit:


> Je souhaite connecter un deuxième mac à internet via ma Livebox, avec un câble ethernet.
> 
> Sur la Livebox, j'ai désactivé la TV par ADSL pour utiliser le 2e port ethernet  pour raccorder mon autre ordinateur.
> 
> ...



Be t'as bien fait de poser la question, parce que tu n'y est pas du tout. Si tu relies tes deux Mac à la livebox, c'est la livebox qu'il faut paramétrer (en routeur NAT), chaque Mac étant réglé (onglet TCP/IP des prefs réseau), soit "via DHCP", soit, "via DHCP avec adresse manuelle" si tu veux que tes Mac aient des IP non routables fixes.


----------



## bjsc (26 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Be t'as bien fait de poser la question, parce que tu n'y est pas du tout. Si tu relies tes deux Mac &#224; la livebox, c'est la livebox qu'il faut param&#233;trer (en routeur NAT), chaque Mac &#233;tant r&#233;gl&#233; (onglet TCP/IP des prefs r&#233;seau), soit "via DHCP", soit, "via DHCP avec adresse manuelle" si tu veux que tes Mac aient des IP non routables fixes.




J'ai d&#233;j&#224; param&#233;tr&#233; les deux ordinateurs pour la connexion ethernet avec la Livebox ("via DHCP").
La connexion fonctionne avec chacun d'eux.

Il me suffit maintenant de brancher le deuxi&#232;me ordinateur &#224; l'autre prise ethernet (celle pr&#233;vue pour la TV par ADSL)?

Cela se fait avec la Livebox allum&#233;e et synchronis&#233;e et le premier ordinateur connect&#233; ?

Qu'est que des "des IP non routables fixes" ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Janvier 2007)

bjsc a dit:


> Cela se fait avec la Livebox allumée et synchronisée et le premier ordinateur connecté ?


Si par là, tu veux dire "associées", non, le mode association n'est là que pour le WIFI.


----------



## bjsc (26 Janvier 2007)

Je demande juste si je branche le deuxième mac à la prise ethernet alors que la Livebox est déjà allumée et synchronisée, et que le 1er mac est connecté.


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Janvier 2007)

bjsc a dit:


> Je demande juste si je branche le deuxième mac à la prise ethernet alors que la Livebox est déjà allumée et synchronisée, et que le 1er mac est connecté.



Personnellement, je débrancherai la LB avant le branchement et idem j'éteindrai le Mac. Mais je suis très très prudent.


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Janvier 2007)

bjsc a dit:


> Je demande juste si je branche le deuxième mac à la prise ethernet alors que la Livebox est déjà allumée et synchronisée, et que le 1er mac est connecté.



Personnellement, je débrancherai la LB avant le branchement et idem j'éteindrai le Mac. Mais je suis très très prudent.  

PS : C'est bien d'insister pour obtenir des réponses mais tu peux, toi aussi répondre aux questions car si on les pose c'est pour t'aider au mieux. Il ne faut pas oublier que ceux qui tentent de t'aider n'ont comme seules données que celles que tu veux bien transmettre par le biais du forum.


----------



## bjsc (26 Janvier 2007)

Scuse me :rose:

C'est la fatigue et le fait que je ne comprenne pas la réponse à ma question qui me semblait simple

Je vais tacher d'être plus  !


----------



## MamaCass (26 Janvier 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Personnellement, je débrancherai la LB avant le branchement et idem j'éteindrai le Mac. Mais je suis très très prudent.



    oui vraiment très prudent !!!

Bjsc : Tu branches et puis ca marchera direct sur les deux mac si tu as bien reglé la livebox en mode routeur et que tes macs sont en DHCP.


----------



## bjsc (27 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bjsc : Tu branches et puis ca marchera direct sur les deux mac si tu as bien reglé la livebox en mode routeur et que tes macs sont en DHCP.



Les deux macs sont en "via DHCP", pour la LB, j'ai juste désactivé la TV par ADSL pour utiliser le 2e port ethernet (le jeune) pour raccorder le 2e ordinateur.

Est-ce ça que de passer en mode routeur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2007)

bjsc a dit:


> Les deux macs sont en "via DHCP", pour la LB, j'ai juste désactivé la TV par ADSL pour utiliser le 2e port ethernet *(le jeune)* pour raccorder le 2e ordinateur.
> 
> Est-ce ça que de passer en mode routeur ?



Et donc le premier est branché sur le premier port ethernet* (le vieux)* ?   

Pour le mode routeur, non, il faut dire à ta livebox qu'elle doit se comporter comme un routeur NAT, je l'ai déjà fait chez un client une fois, mais je ne me souviens plus de la démarche précise, sinon qu'il faut passer par l'interface de gestion de la livebox via un navigateur.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Janvier 2007)

Je voudrais supprimer le réseau Wanadoo-8FEA. Comment fait-on ?


----------



## bjsc (27 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et donc le premier est branch&#233; sur le premier port ethernet* (le vieux)* ?



Le premier est branch&#233; sur la prise ethernet rouge, programm&#233; d'origine pour raccord&#233; un ordinateur 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour le mode routeur, non, il faut dire &#224; ta livebox qu'elle doit se comporter comme un routeur NAT, je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait chez un client une fois, mais je ne me souviens plus de la d&#233;marche pr&#233;cise, sinon qu'il faut passer par l'interface de gestion de la livebox via un navigateur.



Dans l'interface de gestion de la Livebox j'ai &#231;a :





Et quand je fais "ajouter" &#231;a :






Quelqu'un serait me dire ce que je rentre o&#249; ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2007)

bjsc a dit:


> Dans l'interface de gestion de la Livebox je ne vois pas comment programmer le mode routeur.
> J'ai &#231;a :



Ben moi, j'ai &#231;a : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sur mon &#233;cran, ce qui ne me renseigne gu&#232;re sur ce que tu as. Si tu vois autre chose, vide le cache de ton navigateur.


----------



## bjsc (27 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben moi, j'ai ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai éditer mon message pour insérer une deuxième image, donc ça a un peu m


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2007)

Ah, l&#224;, je vois mieux. Le routeur NAT est donc bien activ&#233;, puisque ton ordi &#224; une adresse non routable. La question est de savoir pourquoi l'autre port ethernet n'achemine pas. Peut-il seulement le faire (d'apr&#232;s la doc) ? Sinon, tu prends au centre Leclerc ou Carchan, ou Aufour du coin un switch 10/100 5 ports (25 &#224; 30 &#8364 que tu branches sur le port rouge, et tu y relies tes deux Mac.


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Je voudrais supprimer le réseau Wanadoo-8FEA. Comment fait-on ?



Administration LB, menu sécurité, décocher la case activer le réseau sans fil, si Wanadoo-8FEA est bien le réseau de ta LB.


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Janvier 2007)

bjsc a dit:


> Le premier est branché sur la prise ethernet rouge, programmé d'origine pour raccordé un ordinateur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour activer le réseau DHCP, c'est dans l'administration LB menu Configuration /avancée/Réseau, cocher la case "Activer le serveur DHCP".


----------



## bjsc (27 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, là, je vois mieux. Le routeur NAT est donc bien activé, puisque ton ordi à une adresse non routable. La question est de savoir pourquoi l'autre port ethernet n'achemine pas. Peut-il seulement le faire (d'après la doc) ? Sinon, tu prends au centre Leclerc ou Carchan, ou Aufour du coin un switch 10/100 5 ports (25 à 30 ) que tu branches sur le port rouge, et tu y relies tes deux Mac.



Je ne sais pas si l'autre port achemine ou pas, car pour l'instant je n'ai pas osé branché les 2 de peur de faire une con 

Le deuxième port est bien prévu pour connecter un 2e ordi.

Donc là je peux essayer sans crainte le branchement des 2 mac ?


----------



## bjsc (27 Janvier 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Pour activer le réseau DHCP, c'est dans l'administration LB menu Configuration /avancée/Réseau, cocher la case "Activer le serveur DHCP".



Je viens de regarder, il est activé (c'est quoi un srveur "DHCP" ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2007)

bjsc a dit:


> Je viens de regarder, il est activé (c'est quoi un srveur "DHCP" ?)



C'est ça !


----------



## bjsc (27 Janvier 2007)

Les deux mac sont connectés et ça tourne sans pb !

MERCI


----------



## MamaCass (27 Janvier 2007)

bjsc a dit:


> Les deux mac sont connectés et ça tourne sans pb !
> 
> MERCI



Ben oui !!    
Faut pas s'inquièter comme ça


----------



## ditmoipas (28 Janvier 2007)

bonjour à tous

Désolé c'est encore moi
je n'arrive toujours pas à configurer mon second mac pour qu'il accède à internet et au premier mac.
En regardant vos différentes discutions j'ai un peu avancé, comme par exemple qu'il fallait associer ma livebox au la clé sagem du 2nd mac, le pilote l'a reconnait, en allant sur les config de la livebox je vois bien apparaitre dans liste des entrées dhcp deux lignes, lea première concerne mon Imac et sa carte air port, la seconde je suppose que c'est la clé sagem.
Le hic c'est qu'en paramétrant comme on m'a expliqué un peu plus haut dans la discution, conf réseau "via dhcp" mon ibook me donne comme Ip 169.254.141.164
Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider, et m'expliquer ce que je ne comprends pas et m'aider à paramétrer correctement la config du deusième mac.
Merci d'avance


----------



## ditmoipas (30 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai enfin pu me connecter j'ai désactivé la clé WEP et ca marche y a t'il des risques, lesquel ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Janvier 2007)

ditmoipas a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai enfin pu me connecter j'ai désactivé la clé WEP et ca marche y a t'il des risques, lesquel ?


Non, aucun. La s&#233;curit&#233; r&#233;side dans le jumelage entre la livebox et ta b&#233;canne.


----------



## MamaCass (30 Janvier 2007)

ditmoipas a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai enfin pu me connecter j'ai désactivé la clé WEP et ca marche y a t'il des risques, lesquel ?



Si ton réseau wifi n'est pas protégé, ni par clé wep, ni par clé wpa, tout le monde peut s'y connecter donc....


----------



## ditmoipas (30 Janvier 2007)

Très bien merci, je verais, je ferais des tentatives pour remettre la clé Wep
Merci


----------



## MamaCass (30 Janvier 2007)

ditmoipas a dit:


> Tr&#232;s bien merci, je verais, je ferais des tentatives pour remettre la cl&#233; Wep
> Merci



Ou mieux, incrackable, une cl&#233; WPA 
Sinon la meilleure protection le cable    :rose:


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ou mieux, incrackable, une clé WPA
> Sinon la meilleure protection le cable    :rose:


Tu veux dire Ethernet ?


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Janvier 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Tu veux dire Ethernet ?



Oui un cable sans wifi.............pas d'intrusion......sauf si le pirate passe par le bluetooth !


----------



## MamaCass (30 Janvier 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Tu veux dire Ethernet ?



Oui un cable ethernet, bien sûr :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## ditmoipas (31 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Comment cr&#233;er une protection WPA ?
Mon premier mac &#224; une carte airport le second une cl&#233; sagem&#8230;
Sachant que je suis oblig&#233; de passer par le wifi !
merci


----------



## MamaCass (31 Janvier 2007)

Dans le param&#232;trage (via ton navigateur) de ta livebox, dans s&#233;curit&#233; tu dois pouvoir choisir le type de protection que tu souhaite, WEP ou WPA, une fois cela effectu&#233;, tes macs demanderont la cl&#233; (XEP ou WPA)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Si ton réseau wifi n'est pas protégé, ni par clé wep, ni par clé wpa, tout le monde peut s'y connecter donc....


Bien sûr que non. Pas avec la Libebox.


----------



## hippo sulfite (31 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Dans le paramètrage (via ton navigateur) de ta livebox, dans sécurité tu dois pouvoir choisir le type de protection que tu souhaite, WEP ou WPA, une fois cela effectué, tes macs demanderont la clé (XEP ou WPA)



Es tu certaine que WPA soit accessible à toutes les cartes Airport et clés USB ? Je pense en particulier aux anciennes cartes Ariport 802-11B.


----------



## MamaCass (31 Janvier 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Es tu certaine que WPA soit accessible à toutes les cartes Airport et clés USB ? Je pense en particulier aux anciennes cartes Ariport 802-11B.



J'utilisais la livebox en protection WPA avec une clé wifi DLINK et ensuite avec ma carte airport extreme, mais en effet, il est possible qu'avec certaines cartes cela ne fonctionne pas. Merci d'avoir emis ce doute, ca nous eviterait bien des soucis si tel était le cas


----------



## MamaCass (31 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bien sûr que non. Pas avec la Libebox.



Je suis d'accord avec toi dans le sens où si il n'y a pas de synchronisation entre la livebox et la machine, ca va etre dur. Mais rien n'est impossible, ni incrackable. 
Autant mettre une protection, non ?


----------



## Kazy (31 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai un iMac G5 avec Tiger connecté à ma Livebox via Airport. Mon problème est le suivant : lorsque je tape l'ip de la box (192.168.1.1) on me demande le mon identifiant et mon mont de passe. Je les rentre et... on me dis que mes informations sont incorrectes ! J'ai essayé la procédure sous Safari, FireFox et Camino... rien.
En fait je voudrais ouvrir des ports de ma Livebox pour pouvoir afficher ma webcam dans amsn.
Voilà merci d'avance pour votre réponse 
PS : l'identifiant commence bien par fti/ ?


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Janvier 2007)

Hello !

Pour la livebox le login c'est : "admin" et le mot de passe : "admin"


----------



## Kazy (31 Janvier 2007)

Génial merci énormément !!


----------



## ditmoipas (31 Janvier 2007)

Ok, merci j'esserais demain de s&#233;curiser avec "WPA"


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Février 2007)

Peut être entrer l'adresse mac du mac mini ?! dans la liste des adresses mac autorisées !


Sinon faire comme moi, enlever les protections et laisser le réseau libre (sachant que mes premiers voisins sont assez loin pour ne pas arriver à capter le réseau)


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Euh oui. *Certes.*
> Mais où ??



Ben j'ai pas ma livebox sous la main je suis sous 9tel là mais normalement c'est pas loin de la page ou il y a les protections by wep key !


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Question bête included :_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut mettre la Live Box en mode association alors que le Mac mini est allumé. et Airport activé. Pour la mise en association, voir la notice de la LB (il y a plusieurs modèles) mais normalement un arrêt relance de la LB devrait suffire.


----------



## anne_yuyu (4 Février 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde!

alors, j'ai un probl&#232;me similaire &#224; plusieurs d'entre vous...

Voici le matos:
- Lifebox Inventel

- MacBook OSX 10.4.8 
---> airport (qui se connect sans bl&#232;me &#224; ma LB)

- iBook OSX 10.3.9 
---> DLink qui reconnait la LB mais qui ne re&#231;ois pas l'adresse IP du routeur et sur le mode config de la LB il n'y a que mon MacBook qui est affich&#233;. Malheuresement je ne peux pas connecter ce mac en Ethernet car la carte est cass&#233;e...

J'ai t&#233;lephon&#233; &#224; FT mais le type m'a dit qu'il n'ava!it pas le droit de me donner le renseignement... Hallucinant.

Je serais tr&#232;s, &#233;norm&#233;ment, ultra reconnaissante si quelqu'un pouvait me sauver de cette situation qui me mets les nerfs en boules.

Merci d'avance!!! 

Anne qui flippe


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Salut Anne...
> 
> Est-ce que tu arrives à te connecter à la config' ?
> Si tu y arrives, il y a peut-être une piste dans mon précédent message, en mettant dans les "filtres Mac" le numéro de l'Airport que tu trouves dans les préférences > Réseau > Airport.
> ...



Salut roberto ! 

Essaye avec le cable ethernet 
pour entrer sur ta livebox


----------



## MamaCass (4 Février 2007)

Essaie aussi avec Firefox


----------



## anne_yuyu (4 Février 2007)

coucou Roberto,

ben ouais, j'arrive a rentrer dans la config de la LB avec mon MB mais il n'y a pas d'option pour rentrer l'adresse de mon autre mac... Ouinnnnn

je commence &#224; me demander si je devrais pas aller chercher mon modem/router que j'ai en allemagne et essayer de le brancher &#224; la place de la LB, qui est en effet tr&#232;s est&#233;tique mais qui risque je voler par la fen&#234;tre sous peu ;o)

zous &#224; tous qui flippent avec la LB (jamais eu de problemes en allemagne pour les connections adsl)

Anne qui ne flippe tjrs pas moins


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Février 2007)

anne_yuyu a dit:


> coucou Roberto,
> 
> ben ouais, j'arrive a rentrer dans la config de la LB avec mon MB mais il n'y a pas d'option pour rentrer l'adresse de mon autre mac... Ouinnnnn
> 
> ...


Pour rentrer l'adresse MAC de ton ordinateur, il y a un bouton pour effectuer une association (la LB recherche toutes les cartes WIFI du coin et les les valide). Cette opération dure quelques minutes (d'ailleurs réglables) puis referme la porte.


----------



## anne_yuyu (4 Février 2007)

re bonjour à tous!!!

*J'ai trouvé une solution!!!! 
*
Alora:
J'ai débranché la sécurité WEP de la LB.
j'ai attendu
J'ai connecté le iBook qui a le dongle sur la LB en WIFI. 
Mes deux ordi se sont connectés.
J'ai vérifié dans la config de la LB et j'ai vu qu'elle avait mis les 2 ordi dans les périfériques.
J'ai remis la sécurité WEP dans la config de la LB.

Et maintenant je suis connéctée avec les deux ordis!!!!

YOUHOUUU!!!!! YOUPIIII!!! YÉYÉ!!!

Je envois un grand bonjour et merci pour vos réponses aussi rapides!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

hello

voilà j'ai un problème, est-ce normal de ne pouvoir connecter en wifi sur ma livebox un 3ème ordi 

j'ai déjà mon ibook, le pc de mon fils, bin vi je sais c'est mal :rose: mais il l'avait déjà depuis longtemps avant mon switch et là je veux rajouter l'ordi portable de mon chéri, un pc aussi:rose: mais çà il l'a pas choisit non plus c'est son ordi pro avant d'acheter un mbp bientôt, je l'ai convaincu  
bon enfin pour revenir au problème, il rentre bien la clé wep et çà marche pas alors qu'avec le cable ethernet çà marche! je précise que son ordi est bien wifi et qu'il est sous *vista*, est-ce la source du non fonctionnement à votre avis 
merci


----------



## MamaCass (6 Février 2007)

Touma&#239; 

Tu as fait la synchronisation entre le pc de ton ch&#233;ri :rose:  et la livebox ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

hello mamacass 

bin comment on fait la synchro LV et pc 
il a tout fait de son pc mais on a pas touché à la LV et dans le manuel wanadoo ils disent que dalle:mouais:


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Février 2007)

Touma&#239;;4160066 a dit:
			
		

> hello mamacass
> 
> bin comment on fait la synchro LV et pc
> il a tout fait de son pc mais on a pas touch&#233; &#224; la LV et dans le manuel wanadoo ils disent que dalle:mouais:



Dans le manuel, ils parlent de l'association.

C'est un des boutons &#224; l'arri&#232;re de la LB.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

j'ai une live box sagem et je vois rien de sp&#233;cial pour la synchro &#224; part le bouton en dessous pour rebooter 
sur le manuel live box non plus et sur le manuel wanadoo idem 
je  comprends rien au schmilblick:mouais: 
merci de votre aide

edit : :rose: ay&#233; trouv&#233; le bouton synchro! ouf! euh d&#233;sol&#233;e pour le d&#233;rangement, promis je change de lorgnons prochainement


----------



## urban (7 Février 2007)

clum63 a dit:


> hello !
> 
> besoin d'aide pour rediriger les ports de ma livebox ! comment konfé ?


connexion par navigateur à l'adresse 192.xxxxx pour te mettre sur la live box.
puis dans le menu de gauche Configuration:Avancé/Routeur, il faut  ajouter un nouveau profil avec les paramètre que tu veux.


----------



## greg140 (8 Février 2007)

bonjour (ou bonsoir) à tou(te)s, y'a-t-il une âme charitable qui voudrait m'aider???
j'ai un soucis avec mon Imac: je voudrais ouvrir des ports pour amule mais je n'y arrive pas. pourtant je vais ds la config de ma LB , dans serveurs LAN, il m'indique bien que les ports sont activés mais ma mule me dit toujours firewalled.
Help, I need somebody,
Help, not just anybody,
Help, you know I need someone, help.


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Février 2007)

Salut, 

Menu Pomme > pref système > Partage > Coupe Feu.


----------



## greg140 (8 Février 2007)

oui , ça c'est fait, il me met dans la bulle info quand je suis sur  :"ceci est votre entrée de coupe feu pour amule. Elle est actuellement ouverte et tout le trafic réseau sur le ou les ports TCP 4662 et UDP 4672 est autorisé" alors est)ce que c'est le paramétrage de la LB qui va pas?


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Février 2007)

greg140 a dit:


> oui , ça c'est fait, il me met dans la bulle info quand je suis sur  :"ceci est votre entrée de coupe feu pour amule. Elle est actuellement ouverte et tout le trafic réseau sur le ou les ports TCP 4662 et UDP 4672 est autorisé" alors est)ce que c'est le paramétrage de la LB qui va pas?



Ben, regarde comment est le pare feu sur la LB


----------



## greg140 (8 Février 2007)

pppppfffffffffffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! d'accord mon pare feu LB, mais après , je regarde où? qui peut me dire pas à pas où il faut aller parceque moi ,les interfaces de réception, les séquences, les adresses IP, protocoles filtre NAt je Capte rien de rien. meci d'avance pour votre bon coeur messieurs-dames. et sinon je sais pas si il faut que je lui dise à la bête que je suis en connexion airport ou si elle s'en f...


----------



## greg140 (8 Février 2007)

pendant que j'y suis si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer par la même occasion pourquoi mon Mac rame à mort pour la moindre opération que je lui demande (ouvrir un pps, une page internet......)c'est un Imac intel, j'ai l'impression d'être retourné sur mon vieux PC tout pourri qui avancait pas (sauf que là il est beaucoup plus beau du haut de 24pouces). je comprends pas, je vois pas ce qui peut le fatiguer je n'ai que mail,ical,amule et itunes d'ouvert on peut pas dire que je le surcharge. si quelqu'un a une idée???


----------



## chandler_jf (9 Février 2007)

greg140 a dit:


> pppppfffffffffffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! d'accord mon pare feu LB, mais après , je regarde où? qui peut me dire pas à pas où il faut aller parceque moi ,les interfaces de réception, les séquences, les adresses IP, protocoles filtre NAt je Capte rien de rien. meci d'avance pour votre bon coeur messieurs-dames. et sinon je sais pas si il faut que je lui dise à la bête que je suis en connexion airport ou si elle s'en f...



essaye en désactivant le firewall de ton ordinateur, tu verras comme ça si ça vient de la LB ou pas. 



greg140 a dit:


> pendant que j'y suis si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer par la même occasion pourquoi mon Mac rame à mort pour la moindre opération que je lui demande (ouvrir un pps, une page internet......)c'est un Imac intel, j'ai l'impression d'être retourné sur mon vieux PC tout pourri qui avancait pas (sauf que là il est beaucoup plus beau du haut de 24pouces). je comprends pas, je vois pas ce qui peut le fatiguer je n'ai que mail,ical,amule et itunes d'ouvert on peut pas dire que je le surcharge. si quelqu'un a une idée???



Regarde dans le moniteur d'activité les applications qui sont gourmandes en ressources. Ouvre un autre sujet car là on risque de dévier HS rapidement et de se perdre dans les sujets


----------



## greg140 (9 Février 2007)

ok pour le message pour sur le vitesse de mon mac. mais pour le parefeu, excusez mais c'est un peu juste le reponse "désactives le firewall de ton ordinateur"je maîtrise pas super bien la bête. c'est pour ça que j'avais demandé une aide "pas à pas". et je comprends pas bien, y'a un pare feu sur le mac et aussi sur la LB. si qqu'un peu me faire une capture d'écran de la config sur mac et celle dans la LB, ça ça m'aiderai ou alors les valeurs et paramètres à rentrer Merci d'avance


----------



## Marsellus (9 Février 2007)

salut a tutti 


Nouveau liveboxeur depuis hier, j'ai oune pitite quouestionne :

faut-il associer "manuellement" (en appuyant sur le petit bouton au dos de la livebox) pour se connecter en wifi apres un demarrage ou une sortie de suspension ?

J'imagine que je dois pouvoir associer d&#233;finitivement mon macbook, sans que la diode wifi de la lb soit en mode association permanent.(reglage dans config/avanc&#233;/sans fil)

Mais comment faire ? Faut-il s'inscrire dans config/avance/routeur ? si oui, dans le menu d&#233;roulant service, que mettre ?? Il tout un charabia de auth, ssh, ftp, http....... bref, du chinois pour moi !!

En gros : est-ce normal d'etre en mode association permanente pour se connecter a la lb en toutes circonstances ?



Si quelqu'un a piti&#233; de moi.....:rose: 

merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Février 2007)

Marsellus a dit:


> salut a tutti
> 
> 
> Nouveau liveboxeur depuis hier, j'ai oune pitite quouestionne :
> ...



On associe une fois et après, c'est conservé. De toute façon, la LB se remet en mode association à chaque remise sous tension.

C'est pour supprimer une Mac Adress qu'il faut intervenir au niveau des périphériques associés de la LB.


----------



## Marsellus (9 Février 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> On associe une fois et après, c'est conservé. De toute façon, la LB se remet en mode association à chaque remise sous tension.
> 
> C'est pour supprimer une Mac Adress qu'il faut intervenir au niveau des périphériques associés de la LB.



merci de ta réponse 

Ok. Mais quand je redemarre le MB, il n'est pas reconnu par la livebox :mouais:  Je suis obligé de l'associer manuellement avec le pitit bouton, et la ca marche.

Tandis que quand je passe en mode association permanente, le MB est accepté tout de suite par la LB au demarrage. Bon, etant la seule habitation dans le voisinage, je ne risque pas de me faire piquer le réseau, mais bon !!

Je ne sais pas comment faire pour associer définitivement ces 2 compères, MB et LB !

j'y travaille.....


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Février 2007)

Marsellus a dit:


> merci de ta réponse
> 
> Ok. Mais quand je redemarre le MB, il n'est pas reconnu par la livebox :mouais:  Je suis obligé de l'associer manuellement avec le pitit bouton, et la ca marche.
> 
> ...



Je ne comprends pas, chez moi, avec une LB Inventel, le mode association est réglé sur 5 mn. et après une association, les adresses mac des ordinateurs qui étaient allumés pendant l'opération, restent dans la liste des machines autorisées.


----------



## Marsellus (9 Février 2007)

alors, mon activation a reussi apres demarrage, et mode asso regle sur 5mn. 

Probleme : impossible d'afficher une page dans safari ou firefox :mouais:

par contre j'ai pu acceder a l'eMac par cotvnc, donc le routeur marche bien....

Du coup, enerv&#233;, j'ai remis mes reglages sur association permanente, et sans cl&#233;... (les premiers etres vivants sont des vaches a 200 m de la maison.... pas de risque de me faire piquer la connexion )


----------



## ev (9 Février 2007)

bonjour,

Avez-vous testé l'installation de la LB à 1  (remise sur abonnement et déduction d'impôt faites des 99 ) ? Parce que moi j'ai reçu la mienne aujourd'hui et ça coince au niveau du mot de passe (config via airport). Je regrette déjà ma connexion au modem ethernet...


----------



## Marsellus (10 Février 2007)

il faut taper le mot de passe avec les espaces. C'est du moins ce que j'ai au bout de la &#233;ni&#232;me tentative, et ca a bien march&#233; 

ps : conseil : noter ce mot de passe dans une page textedit ou autre, pour pouvoir se faire un copier-coller et ne pas a avoir a le retaper a chaque fois en cas de multiples reconnexions intempestives, ou de reglages a r&#233;p&#233;titions...


----------



## greg140 (10 Février 2007)

bonjour à tous, personne ne peut (veut) répondre à ma question de ports?????s'il vous plaît


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Février 2007)

greg140 a dit:


> bonjour à tous, personne ne peut (veut) répondre à ma question de ports?????s'il vous plaît



si si on arrive :rateau: 



As-tu essayé de désactiver le Pare feu de ton ordinateur ?


----------



## spoutnick (10 Février 2007)

greg140 a dit:


> pendant que j'y suis si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer par la même occasion pourquoi mon Mac rame à mort pour la moindre opération que je lui demande (ouvrir un pps, une page internet......)c'est un Imac intel, j'ai l'impression d'être retourné sur mon vieux PC tout pourri qui avancait pas (sauf que là il est beaucoup plus beau du haut de 24pouces). je comprends pas, je vois pas ce qui peut le fatiguer je n'ai que mail,ical,amule et itunes d'ouvert on peut pas dire que je le surcharge. si quelqu'un a une idée???



salut
greg140
faire une bonne réparation des autorisations et quitter amule lorsqu'on surfe
@+
spout


----------



## greg140 (10 Février 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> si si on arrive :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> As-tu essayé de désactiver le Pare feu de ton ordinateur ?



sur mon ordi . il est desactivé, enfin je pense puisqu'il me dit que le trafic réseau sur les ports est ouvert, je pense donc que le pb vient de la LB mais alors là je nage complet. trop de paramètres et je sais pas quoi rentrer, c'est pour ça que j'aurai bien aimé que qqu'un me donne les valeurs à rentrer ds la LB


----------



## greg140 (10 Février 2007)

spoutnick a dit:


> salut
> greg140
> faire une bonne réparation des autorisations et quitter amule lorsqu'on surfe
> @+
> spout



je veux bien reparer tout ce que tu veux mais c'ment je fais


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Février 2007)

greg140 a dit:


> sur mon ordi . il est desactivé, enfin je pense puisqu'il me dit que le trafic réseau sur les ports est ouvert, je pense donc que le pb vient de la LB mais alors là je nage complet. trop de paramètres et je sais pas quoi rentrer, c'est pour ça que j'aurai bien aimé que qqu'un me donne les valeurs à rentrer ds la LB



Vérifie dans les pref système si il l'est réellement. Si ça ne change rien avec le pare feu de ta machine désactivé, ben tu peux le réactiver car ça ne sert à rien de rester avec un ordi sans pare feu activé. 
Ensuite pour les ports de la LB je passe la main car je ne suis pas dessus en ce moment


----------



## ev (10 Février 2007)

Marsellus a dit:


> il faut taper le mot de passe avec les espaces. C'est du moins ce que j'ai au bout de la énième tentative, et ca a bien marché
> 
> ps : conseil : noter ce mot de passe dans une page textedit ou autre, pour pouvoir se faire un copier-coller et ne pas a avoir a le retaper a chaque fois en cas de multiples reconnexions intempestives, ou de reglages a répétitions...



En fait, après contact avec Orange, j'ai pu me connecter avec la LB (encore heureux...). Il faut entrer le mot de passe en majuscule et *avec* les espaces et il faut ensuite appuyer sur la touche 1 de la LB (modèle Inventel) avant de faire OK et non avant de rentrer le mot de passe comme c'est indiqué dans la doc. Ensuite sous safari j'ai entré http://adsl/adslok.cgi?pppUserName=fti"loginconnexion"&pppPasword="mot de passe connexion".
Attention entrez vos login et mot de passe sans les "" et en respectant bien minuscule et majuscule. J'ai alors pu téléchargé FireFox car Safari fonctionne mal avec la LB.
J'espère que c'est clair...


----------



## betheking (10 Février 2007)

Bonjour, je ne suis pas du tout bon en informatique, et je n'ai pas trouvé de toute l'après midi un sujet qui répond a ma question!

voila, je viens de recevoir ma live box, j'ai un mac G4 sous os 10.2.8, et j'ai installé ma live box avec le cable ethernet. mais lorsque sur l'adresse IP de la livebox, je mets mon nom d'utilisateur et mon identifiant, je n'arrive pas a me connecter, a cause de ceci: "réseau introuvable, pas de serveurs PPP"

je ne comprends pas du tout d'où vient le porbème, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ce serait gentil!  merci d'avance!


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2007)

betheking a dit:


> Bonjour, je ne suis pas du tout bon en informatique, et je n'ai pas trouvé de toute l'après midi un sujet qui répond a ma question!
> 
> voila, je viens de recevoir ma live box, j'ai un mac G4 sous os 10.2.8, et j'ai installé ma live box avec le cable ethernet. mais lorsque sur l'adresse IP de la livebox, je mets mon nom d'utilisateur et mon identifiant, je n'arrive pas a me connecter, a cause de ceci: "réseau introuvable, pas de serveurs PPP"
> 
> je ne comprends pas du tout d'où vient le porbème, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ce serait gentil!  merci d'avance!



Parce qu'en ethernet, le réglage TCP/IP de ton Mac doit être "via DHCP", pas via PPP


----------



## Dead head (10 Février 2007)

Bonjour.

Pour ma part, je ne regrette pas d'avoir fait appel au service d'installation de la LiveBox (coût : 1 , comme le précise plus haut EV, car sur les 99  déboursés 98 seront rembourses par Orange et le Trésor public !)

Pas de stress d'installation, de paramétrages, etc. LiveBox installée en une heure, avec le décodeur pour la télé et le téléphone pour les appels gratuits (vers les fixes). Ainsi que la mise en réseau de mon iMac (sans carte Airport) et de mon nouveau MacBook Pro (avec carte AirPort). Le technicien qui s'en est chargé était sympathique et compétent. Bref, tout fonctionne. Pourvu que ça dure !

Avant que je souscrive à cette offre d'Orange, j'étais allé à la FNAC acheter un modem ethernet pour mon nouveau portable. Le vendeur m'a alors refilé un modem non compatible Mac, et j'ai dû retourner le même jour à la FNAC pour le rendre.

Après l'installation de ma LiveBox et de mon réseau aujourd'hui, je peux dire que c'est vraiment agréable de tomber sur des gens compétents !


----------



## betheking (10 Février 2007)

J'ai réglé dans la fenetre tcp/ip sur "via dhcp", ça n'a pas empéché que j'ai ce message d'erreur!


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Février 2007)

betheking a dit:


> J'ai réglé dans la fenetre tcp/ip sur "via dhcp", ça n'a pas empéché que j'ai ce message d'erreur!



As tu bien décoché "via PPPoe" dans l'onglet PPPoe de tes préférences réseau Airport. Car avec ADSL, c'est le routeur que se connecte te en permanence au serveur du FAI, d'où la nécessité de rentrer le login et la password de connexion au niveau de la LB et non pas du micro.


----------



## betheking (10 Février 2007)

Oui, j'ai bien décoché la case via PPPoe! J'ai bien rentré mon identifiant et mon mot de passe de connexion sur l'adresse IP de mon routeur, j'appuie sur "valider" mais rien n'y fait... Je sens que je vais être condamné à appeler orange pour qu'ils envoient un technicien pour l'installer...


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Février 2007)

betheking a dit:


> Oui, j'ai bien d&#233;coch&#233; la case via PPPoe! J'ai bien rentr&#233; mon identifiant et mon mot de passe de connexion sur l'adresse IP de mon routeur, j'appuie sur "valider" mais rien n'y fait... Je sens que je vais &#234;tre condamn&#233; &#224; appeler orange pour qu'ils envoient un technicien pour l'installer...



Tu utilise bien IE ou FireFox pour modifier les param&#232;tres de la LB parce que SAFARI ne fonctionne pas pour&#231;a, il permet de visualiser mais pas de modifier. Le bug est il sur la page de la LB ou sur SAFARI ? Je ne sais pas, mais &#231;a ne fonctionne pas sauf avec un certain plugin pour SAFARi que je ne connais pas mais qui a &#233;t&#233; cit&#233; au d&#233;but de ce fil.

PS : ev vient de citer au post 597, une manip qui semble t'il est destin&#233;e &#224; contourner le probl&#232;me SAFARI car si tu n'as pas d&#233;j&#224; t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; FireFox, sans connexion Internet &#231;a risque d'&#234;tre difficile.


----------



## betheking (10 Février 2007)

Pour te parler en ce moment, je me reconnecte sur mon bon vieux modem speedtouch qui a été beaucoup plus facile a installer! ^^

J'utilise bien Firefox sur la page LB, le seul problème reste ce "réseau introuvable, pas de serveurs PPP" ...


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Février 2007)

Je vais bientôt abandonner le forum pour quelques heures (voire quelques jours en cas de schcoumoun) car je vais réaliser ma première réinstallation complète d'un Mac avec formatage disque. J' ai fait quelques nouvelles installations, quelques "Archive et install", bon nombre de mises à jour mais jamais de formatage /Install. Je termine la vérification de mes sauvegardes et c'est parti.
Alors, si quelqu'un parmi les moustachus du réseau peut reprendre le flambeau avec betcheking. 
Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui de toute façon en savent bien plus que moi.


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Février 2007)

betheking a dit:


> Pour te parler en ce moment, je me reconnecte sur mon bon vieux modem speedtouch qui a été beaucoup plus facile a installer! ^^
> 
> J'utilise bien Firefox sur la page LB, le seul problème reste ce "réseau introuvable, pas de serveurs PPP" ...



Donc, quand tu quittes la page d'admin de la LB et que tu y reviens, tu retrouve bien ton login et ton mot de passe (ceux qui t'ont été fournis par Orange) en respectant les majuscules minuscules et les blancs.


----------



## betheking (10 Février 2007)

Désolé, j'étais parti pour la soirée.

Donc oui, c'est bien cela! mais je crois que le problème vient de ma ligne car dans ma grande stupeur, en réessayant tout à l'heure, j'ai réussi a me connecter 10 secondes et à charger la page d'accueil de firefox! alors au comble du bonheur, la phrase tant redoutée réapparait pour ne plus disparaitre depuis : "pas de réseau, pas de serveurs PPP"

donc, je pense que je vais appeler wanadoo lundi (ou plutot mardi je pense...) pour m'envoyer un technicien et pour vérifier si y'a pas un problème sur ma ligne (en meme temps, mon modem speedtouch a 512k lui n'a pas de problèmes de connection...)

Merci à vous en tout cas!  Je vais devoir m'armer de patience à moins que vous n'ayez une petite idée derrière la tête à propos des raisons de ce problème
.


----------



## onandopi (11 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu mais ne retrouve plus l'info qu'il vaut mieux avoir de préférence une livebox d'un des deux fournisseurs d'Orange (Inventel ou ? je ne sais plus le nom de l'autre)

Pouvez vous me dire quelle live box vaut-il mieux avoir ? et comment reconnaitre le boitier (marquage) et sur le carton d'emballage ???

Merci par avance !!!

Onandopi


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Février 2007)

onandopi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai lu mais ne retrouve plus l'info qu'il vaut mieux avoir de préférence une livebox d'un des deux fournisseurs d'Orange (Inventel ou ? je ne sais plus le nom de l'autre)
> 
> ...


L'autre, c'est SAGEM et je crois ces deux là sont les seules. N'ayant eu qu'une Inventel, je n'ai aucun point de comparaison et je suppose que tu trouveras autant de satisfaits pour l'une que pour l'autre et idem pour les mécontents.

Maintenant, pour les reconnaitre, je suppose que c'est comme le Port-salut ... 

PS : je viens de la cave pour vérifier, et c'est sur l'étiquette "code barre".


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Février 2007)

Il avait trouv&#233; le bon sujet o&#249; poster ... mais non, on en remet une couche


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Février 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Il avait trouvé le bon sujet où poster ... mais non, on en remet une couche



Bof, on ne s'est pas trop contredit.


----------



## ev (18 Février 2007)

Un truc en passant qui peut rendre service...
Je rentre ce soir d'un week-end à la Baule (c'était super, il a fait très beau, merci...). Bref, j'allume mon Mac et là bingo. Plus moyen de me connecter à la LB via Airport. J'ai rentré à nouveau le mot de passe et vérifié toute la config mais rien à faire. Par hazard j'ai activé la robustesse d'interférence dans le menu Airport, et oh miracle, ça a marché ! Bon je suis content, mais au fait ça fait quoi d'activer la robustesse d'interférence, sachant qu'auparavant ça marchait très bien sans ?


----------



## fusterd (20 Février 2007)

Bonjour

J'ai acheté un macmini que j'ai mis à l'étage 
avec une clé D-link. 
Le macmini trouve deux réseaux disponibles (dont ma livebox) 
mais je ne peux pas me connecter !! 

Au RDC j'ai deux imac G5 avec une livebox inventel 
sans cryptage (je l'ai viré) 

est-ce qu'il faut utiliser DHCP comme les imac ou PPPoe ? 
merci


----------



## demougin (20 Février 2007)

dhcp  .


----------



## fusterd (20 Février 2007)

encore plus bizarre

macmini reconnait la D-link (adaptateur ethernet (en 2))

trouve le bon réseau (je n'avais pas associé)
il se connecte parfaitement (de 60% à 100%)

puis au bout de qques minutes, il se déconnecte pourquoi ?

puis faut rescanner pour se reconnecter et ainsi de suite

dans partage : est-ce qu'il faut partager depuis airport via ethernet
ou partager depuis ethernet via airport

j'ai essayé : les deux façons marchent

après je fais quoi ? DHCP automatique ?


----------



## MamaCass (20 Février 2007)

As tu bien install&#233; le dernier pilote en ligne pour la cl&#233; Dlink ?
Ton mac mini est sous Tiger ?


----------



## Jazzonette (23 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis équippée d'un mac iBook G4, version OS X 10.3.10, et j'ai un abonnement 1M avec la Livebox Sagem d'Orange.

Comme mon iBook ne possède pas de port Airport en natif, j'ai acheté un dongle Wifi (le D-LINK DWL-G122 pour les curieux). Ma connection en Airport se passe en général bien mais j'ai très souvent des coupures intempestives internet (j'utilise l'explorateur Safari). Je suis alors obligée de déconnecter mon dongle physiquement, de le reconnecter, puis de rentrer ma clé WEP... A chaque fois je perds deux minutes avec ces bêtises. Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce problème ? 

Merci !


----------



## MamaCass (23 Février 2007)

Bonjour Jazzonette et bienvenu &#224; toi 

Tu as le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que Fusterd apparement.
J'ai dej&#224; rencontr&#233; ce probl&#232;me et je l'ai regl&#233; en passant sur Tger (10.4) en effet le pilote que l'on peut t&#233;l&#233;charger sur le site du fabricant est beaucoup mieux compil&#233; et &#233;vite ce probl&#232;me de d&#233;connexion.

Je sais c'est un peu radical mais &#224; l'&#233;poque je n'avais pas trouv&#233; d'autres solutions


----------



## Jazzonette (23 Février 2007)

Merci beaucoup MamaCass pour ta réponse rapide!  
Je vais donc passer en Tiger. Je n'ai jamais changé d'os sous mac: y a-t-il des actions à éviter en passant de Panther à Tiger ? le changement se fait facilement ?

Merci encore et bon week end !


----------



## MamaCass (23 Février 2007)

En fait, c'est s&#251;r que ca sera bien de passer &#224; Tiger mais L&#233;opard va bientot sortir, tu ne preferes pas attendre et te connecter en ethernet en attendant ?


----------



## Jazzonette (23 Février 2007)

Je suis d'accord avec toi...  mais en fait je tiens vraiment à ce que ma livebox puisse marcher en WiFi parce que je veux déplacer ma LB dans mon salon et raccorder mon décodeur TV à ma livebox ! Tout le monde me dit que ça vaut vraiment la peine d'avoir toutes les chaînes du câble !


----------



## fusterd (24 Février 2007)

salut Mamacass et Jazzonette

Et bien non, moi je suis sous Macos 10.4.8
et j'ai trouvé une solution (partielle) grace à Mac4ever
qui m'a conseillé de rapprocher le mac de la livebox

et ça marche parfaitement ?!

alors qu'à l'étageça déconnecte au bout d'une minute
moralité j'ai une clé D-link neuve à vendre 

bon week-end


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2007)

fusterd a dit:


> salut Mamacass et Jazzonette
> 
> Et bien non, moi je suis sous Macos 10.4.8
> et j'ai trouv&#233; une solution (partielle) grace &#224; Mac4ever
> ...



Les tol&#233;rances WiFi sont, d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai pu constater, bien plus limit&#233;es verticalement qu'horizontalement. La solution : passer &#224; la Freebox v5, qui dispose d'un bo&#238;tier s&#233;par&#233; pour la TV, et d'un syst&#232;me de communication interf&#233;rom&#233;trique plus performant qu'une simple carte WiFi dans une Freebox v3 pu v4.

EDIT : Mince, je me suis gourr&#233; de fil, oubliez la Freebox v5 (ou mieux, oubliez ouanamoux )


----------



## MamaCass (24 Février 2007)

fusterd a dit:


> salut Mamacass et Jazzonette
> 
> Et bien non, moi je suis sous Macos 10.4.8
> et j'ai trouvé une solution (partielle) grace à Mac4ever
> ...



En effet avec 10.4 ca marche parfaitement (utilisé pour ma part pendant plus d'un an) car le pilote est ok.

Par contre pour 10.3 ca a toujours été instable chez moi.


----------



## otartart (2 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

j'ai un souci pour connecter en wifi mon MacBook à ma live box.
Impossible d'entrer ma clé WEP sans avoir message d'erreur...
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Mars 2007)

otartart a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> j'ai un souci pour connecter en wifi mon MacBook à ma live box.
> Impossible d'entrer ma clé WEP sans avoir message d'erreur...
> Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? Merci d'avance.



Bonjour et sois le bienvenu sur Mac Génération.
Peux tu préciser un petit peu, en nous donnant le message d'erreur par exemple ainsi que le type de Live Box (Sagem ou Inventel).


----------



## richard-deux (2 Mars 2007)

otartart a dit:


> Bonsoir &#224; tous,
> 
> j'ai un souci pour connecter en wifi mon MacBook &#224; ma live box.
> Impossible d'entrer ma cl&#233; WEP sans avoir message d'erreur...
> Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? Merci d'avance.



As-tu fait l'association livebox-MacBook avant de rentrer ta cl&#233; Wep ?
Si non, appuie sur le bouton 1 de la livebox puis dans ton MacBook (wifi) entre ensuite ta cl&#233;.

Il peut arriver que ta cl&#233; soit refus&#233;e, alors essaye plusieurs fois de rentrer le code. 

Un dernier conseil, rapproche toi le plus possible de ta livebox pour faire le jumelage.


----------



## yoyodu27 (4 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un macbook depuis quelques jours ainsi qu'une Livebox Inventel . A chaque redemarrage ou sortie de veille de mon macbook, je suis obligé de le réassocier à la livebox. Le mac reconnait le réseau veut s'y connecter mais n'y arrive pas car il " ne fait pas partie des utilisateurs reconnus " . Je n'ai pas encore activé le cryptage par clé WEP ou WPA . 
Merci


----------



## ditmoipas (6 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais poser une question probablement "bateau" mais bon
Voilà quelques temps en consultant ce forum, j'ai pu enfin connecter deux mac en réseau en wifi Via la LiveBox. Cela fonctionne bien à présent.
Ma question à présent est : es ce normal, lorsque je veur transferer des fichers d'un mac à un autre le débit est très faible, une centaine de Ko/s ?
Y a t-il une solution à ce problème afin d'avoir un meilleur débit.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## MamaCass (6 Mars 2007)

Bonjour Ditmoipas D)

Je vais devoir te dire que les &#233;changes de fichiers en Wifi sont tr&#232;s tr&#232;s lents. Pour les petits fichiers ca le fait mais d&#232;s que tu arrives &#224; 100mo c'est la cata.

 d&#233;sol&#233;e


----------



## ditmoipas (6 Mars 2007)

Merci tout de m&#234;me&#8230;


----------



## mutafukaz (7 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis le nouveau possesseur d'un MacBook. Bon c'est mon premier Mac est je suis un peu perdu, je vais avoir des tonnes de questions c'est sûr.

Pour l'instant j'aimerai pouvoir accéder à mon accès Internet en wifi via Airport. Mais je n'y arrive pas pourtant je suis bien le guide d'installation fourni avec la Livebox, tout ça pour aboutir au message d'erreur ci-dessous :

"Une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau Airport "Livebox-XXXX". 

Bon apparemment, selon le guide, cela signifie que je me suis trompé lors de la saisie de ma clef wep, le truc c'est que non !!

Est-ce que vous auriez une solution pour moi?

Notez que j'ai un PC connecté en wifi sur la même ligne ADSL.

Par avance merci pour votre aide.


----------



## MamaCass (7 Mars 2007)

Synchronise ton macbook et ta livebox (appuie sur le bouton 1 ou 2 (voir manuel) de la livebox) rentre &#224; nouveau ta cl&#233; wep.

Ca devrait marcher.

Tu n'as pas limit&#233; l'acc&#232;s &#224; ta livebox via le filtrage d'adresses mac ?


----------



## mutafukaz (7 Mars 2007)

Salut,

J'ai effectivement appuyer sur le bouton en question.

Pour le deuxième point c'est non. En même temps je ne sais même pas de quoi il s'agit.

En tout cas merci, pourvu que je ne garde pas trop longtemps un fil à la patte.


----------



## MamaCass (7 Mars 2007)

Et alors en synchronisant ca marche ?


----------



## mutafukaz (7 Mars 2007)

Non c'est ça le problème. Obligé de retourner sur mon PC qui lui accéde à la Livebox en wifi.


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mars 2007)

Salut !

Change le canal de ton wifi : passe au 1 ou au 10 ou au 11 (si tu n'es pas sur le 11)
puis reboot la livebox


----------



## mutafukaz (8 Mars 2007)

Bon, j'ai pas changé de canal. Pour l'instant j'ai juste fait un copier coller de ma clef wep et je n'ai plus le même message ce qui signifie qu'à la base il y avait effectivement un problème au niveau de la justesse du mot de passe que je rentrais.

Le nouveau message est le suivant :

"Le réseau sélectionné restreint son accès grâce à une liste de contrôle d'accès dans laquelle cet ordinateur n'est pas répertorié.

Pour toute autorisation d'accès, consultez l'administrateur."

Voilà comment je fais maintenant ?

Par avance merci.


----------



## mutafukaz (8 Mars 2007)

Ah ouais mais bon en même temps si j'appuie pas sur le bouton association ça risque pas de marcher.

Retour à la casse départ. Je vais tenter de hange de canal.

A+


----------



## mutafukaz (8 Mars 2007)

Bon ok en changeant de canal par 2 fois, je n'ai eu aucune amélioration. 

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?


----------



## mutafukaz (8 Mars 2007)

Bon un gentil Mac user du forum macadsl a trouvé la solution, il fallait mettre un $ devant la clef wep.

Merci à tous pour votre aide.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Mars 2007)

mariethebird a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je fais ma première apparition sur le forum à cause du problème suivant : J'ai un imac G5 connecté avec une livebox depuis 3 ans et du jour au lendemain mon mac m'a demandé ma clé WEP en démarant et mon "radar airport" reste grisé. Le message d'erreur (après maints essais de frappe de clé, copiés collés...) : "une erreur s'est produite...."
> J'ai fait un diagnostique réseau, la carte airport a l'air de trouver la live box. J'ai même testé sur plusieurs live box dont j'ai obtenu les clés, rien n'y fait... toujours le même message d'erreur... Alors je me suis remise en ethernet mais bon...
> Merci de votre aide


Le code wep est une source d'ennui avec la livebox. Configure ta livebox pour qu'elle n'en demande pas (via l'ethernet ), le jumelage suffit &#224; s&#233;curiser ta connexion.


----------



## johnclyde (19 Mars 2007)

j'ai débarqué dans le forum en posant ma question livebox au mauvais endroit. 
merci Amok de m'avoir aiguillé.

Ma situation vient de s'éclaircir soudain. Après un Nème click sur la barre d'adresse, j'ai enfin obtenu, à mon grand soulagement, la fenêtre demandant le mot de passe. 

content
merci


----------



## Tosha (19 Mars 2007)

Je confirme, la Livebox est compatible Mac et le livret dans sa partie Mac est très simple et bien expliquée pour une fois. C''est un très bon modem, pas une seule défaillance depuis que je l'ai. 

Mais j'ai eu ma part de C...rie aussi, de ma faute. J'ai tenté de lui connecter mon portable et elle a jamais voulu accepter ma WEP ou WAP J'ai fait le revendeur Mac, il ne comprenait pas pourquoi j'avais des message d'erreur alors que mon Mini s'est connecté sans problème. J'ai perdu du temps, des interrogations, condamné a utiliser la LiveBox que sur un poste.
 Quand j'ai réessayé plusieurs MOIS après (si, si !) j'ai compris: Je n'avais pas entré la totalité des 25 caractères de la LiveBox ! Impardonnable, pourtant ils le disent dans le livret en gros caractères.

Ne faites pas comme moi, n'inscrivez pas votre code sur une petite feuille volante.


----------



## jala (22 Mars 2007)

Ayant craqué pour une offre spéciale je me vois utilisateur d'une Livebox Sagem dont les fonctionnalités sont moins attracitves que celles de ma Netgear DG834 G. Peut-être que je connaitrai moins de pertes de synchro. Mon problème est le suivant:
Après réinitialisation je peux accéder à l'interface de config par http/192.168.1.1 sans problèmes, mais après avoir (peu) configuré: renommé la station, changé le mdp administrateur, configuré Dyndns, supprimé le contrôle Mac des accès et configuré mon mac G5 (par ethernet) et mon iMac (airport) pour des IP fixes manuelles, soudain je ne peux plus accéder avec Safari à l'interface: 401 unautorized request("index.html"). Firefox permet (heureusement) encore l'accès à l'interface. J'ai vu que d'autre avaient eu ce problème mais je n'ai pas trouvé LA solution. Toute aide est bienvenue, merci par avance. 

Pour faire part de mon expérience, je ne suis pas parvenu à me connecter sous Wep avec la clé donnée (j'ai lu par ailleurs, mais après, que certains rajoutaient un $ au début - je n'ai pas essayé), et j'ai dû configurer la Livebox pour un contrôle WAP, et le wifi a fonctionné sans souci. Evidemment à chaque réinitialisation c'est à recommencer et on est obligé de passer par une connection ethernet pour passer de Wep à Wap. (Le guide utilisateur précise bien que sous Mac il faut se connecter en WAP mais semble le faire en demandant la clé figurant sur la boîte - le choix WAP n'est pas offert en configuration de base, pb de type de Livebox ?)


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2007)

Salut à tous,

je suis passé à la Livebox après pas mal d'année sur un Olitec SX200. Je suis aussi passé au dégroupage.

Au début j'avais laissé le SX-200 et à mon grand etonnement il n'a pas cessé de fonctionner après le passage au dégroupage. J'ai quand même fini par installer la LiveBox pour avoir de nouveau une ligne téléphonique, la ligne classique ayant été résiliée (plus d'abonnement). J'ai l'offre à 40 euros (ADSL 8 Mo + téléphonie IP, la télé je m'en tape).

Je l'ai configuré correctement, cependant je dois l'éteindre régulièrement, voir plusieurs fois par jour, car je n'ai plus de connexion.

Alors est-ce que c'est la Livebox IVENTEL qui est mauvaise ou alors le passage en dégroupage total qui est une erreur. J'ai pas eu le moindre soucis pendant des années avec mon abonnement Wanadoo et là ca devient énervant.

J'habite dans Lyon, alors ce n'est pas la distance au répartiteur qui est un soucis.


----------



## jala (28 Mars 2007)

Avec quel FAI êtes vous passé au dégroupage total ? Je ne savais pas qu'Orange le proposait.


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Mars 2007)

Salut Melaure, 

D&#233;j&#224; tu es connect&#233; en Wi-Fi ou en filaire ? 
Pour conna&#238;tre ta distance au r&#233;partiteur utilise D&#233;groupTest. La longueur de ta ligne ne me semble pas &#234;tre en cause elle influe seulement sur les d&#233;bits il me semble. Je dirais que le probl&#232;me vient de ta LiveBox ... t&#233;l&#233;phone au SAV de Wanadoo Orange et demande un &#233;change.



jala a dit:


> Avec quel FAI &#234;tes vous pass&#233; au d&#233;groupage total ? Je ne savais pas qu'Orange le proposait.



LiveBox, forfait &#224; 40 &#8364; ---> orange. 
Pour plus d'infos sur l'ADSL nu d'Orange

et ici aussi


----------



## MamaCass (28 Mars 2007)

Salut 

J'ai une amie qui est passé à la Livebox, je lui ai donné un clé usb d-link DWL-122 pour qu'elle se connecte en Wifi.

Elle arrive donc à bien se connecter à la livebox, cependant à chaque fois qu'elle éteint son mac elle est obligé de ré-associer la clé avec la livebox.

Je lui ai donc conseillé d'aller dans la conf de la livebox en tapant 192.168.1.1 dans Firefox, ensuite d'aller dans "périphériques associés" mais là il n'y a aucun périphérique, et aucune option pour en ajouter un.

Je suis bien embêtée puisque j'avais également une livebox avant et cette clé wifi. Ma clé était dans les périphériques associés, et dès que j'allumais mon mac ca se connectait directement.

J'ai cherché sur le net et tout le monde dit bien qu'il faut que la clé apparaisse dans "périphériques associés" pour éviter la ré-association tous les matins.

Mais là je ne vois pas de solution. On a déjà rebooter la livebox, redémarrer le mac, recréer l'assocation, bref cette clé n'apparait nul part.

Help :rose:

Merci d'avance 

MamaCass


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Salut Melaure,
> 
> Déjà tu es connecté en Wi-Fi ou en filaire ?
> Pour connaître ta distance au répartiteur utilise DégroupTest. La longueur de ta ligne ne me semble pas être en cause elle influe seulement sur les débits il me semble. Je dirais que le problème vient de ta LiveBox ... téléphone au SAV de Wanadoo Orange et demande un échange.




Je suis à 2000 mètres. Mais je n'ai aucun problème de débits. Je suis bien à 8 Mb/s. C'est juste le problème de perte de connexion, et surtout que la Livebox ne soit pas capable de se reconnecter toute seule sans avoir besoin de la débrancher. C'était autre chose avec Olitec !

C'est dommage car le système intégre de gestion de dyndns est sympa et marche bien.

Je vais voir pour un echange dans ce cas.


----------



## jala (28 Mars 2007)

Mamacass: la Livebox est-elle Sagem ou Inventel ? Il me semble que dans l'Inventel on peut associer un périphérique (par sa MAC addresse) à une IP (mais je ne peux pas vérifier n'ayant pas d'Inventel sous la main), pour la SAGEM je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen. La seule façon pour moi d'être sûr de l'IP d'une machine dans mon réseau local est de la connecter en ethernet (ce qui me limite à deux) et de lui attribuer une IP fixe en utilisant un réglage manuel dans les préférences réseau, ce qui ne résout pas la question posée, puisqu'il s'agit d'une liaison Wifi.

Il y a peut-être une possibilité en allant dans la config wifi d'éditer la liste des filtres MAC, en y saisissant l'adresse MAC de la clé et en activant la filtration des accès par adresses MAC.


----------



## MamaCass (28 Mars 2007)

Merci Jala de m'avoir r&#233;pondu.

Je vais contact&#233; mon amie et lui demand&#233; de quelle livebox s'agit-il et voir si il y a un menu : fltrage ou adresse mac.

Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2007)

Par curiosité quels sont vos réglages ?

Moi c'est :

Protocole pour Internet :	pppoa
Encapsulation :	VC-Mux
VP :	8
VC :	35


----------



## jala (28 Mars 2007)

Par défaut (je n'y ai pas touché) dans ma Livebox: 
PPPoE
vp:  8
vc : 35


----------



## melaure (29 Mars 2007)

jala a dit:


> Par défaut (je n'y ai pas touché) dans ma Livebox:
> PPPoE
> vp:  8
> vc : 35



Je passerais en PPoE à 13h00 alors (à la pause déjeuné). Pour tester, car la j'en suis de 2 à 4 blocage puis reboot par jour ...

Déjà c'est pas acceptable mais comme en plus je vais avoir un mini comme serveur Web, je ne peux pas me permettre ça. Ca donne presque envie de revenir à une ligne normale sans dégroupage !


----------



## jala (29 Mars 2007)

Attention, je ne suis pas dans une zône dégroupée...


----------



## yvos (31 Mars 2007)

Salut,
je ne sais pas si la question a &#233;t&#233; pos&#233;e: je souhaite configurer la livebox (ou le mac?) par &#234;tre connect&#233; &#224; internet via ethernet. O&#249; fait-on le r&#233;glage? D'office, je me retrouve en wifi.

Merci d'avance 


EDIT: ne pas tenir compte de mon message, j'ai trouv&#233;


----------



## da capo (31 Mars 2007)

mets un cable, d&#233;sactive airport, et dans le panneau de pr&#233;f&#233;rence r&#233;seau, onglet ethernet int&#233;gr&#233;, choisis DHCP.
Ca peut &#234;tre suffisant

N'oublie pas le cable


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2007)

Je ne comprends pas , je n'ai que des déconnexions toutes les heures ou toutes les deux heures depuis quelques jours


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas , je n'ai que des déconnexions toutes les heures ou toutes les deux heures depuis quelques jours



C'est souvent (mais pas toujours) signe qu'il y a des travaux en cours sur l'infra-structure. Ça m'est arrivé en février (pas des coupures, mais des baisses drastiques de débit (de 8 - 8,5 Mb/s, je passais pendant quelques jours à 512 Kb/s-1 Mb/s, puis c'est revenu).


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est souvent (mais pas toujours) signe qu'il y a des travaux en cours sur l'infra-structure. Ça m'est arrivé en février (pas des coupures, mais des baisses drastiques de débit (de 8 - 8,5 Mb/s, je passais pendant quelques jours à 512 Kb/s-1 Mb/s, puis c'est revenu).





Mais très emm.... quand tu fais des recherches :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Mais tr&#232;s emm.... quand tu fais des recherches :hein:



Ce genre de chose arrive toujours au mauvais moment ... Et pour cause, il n'y a pas de bon moment pour que &#231;a arrive 

Cela dit, si les perturbations duraient au del&#224; d'une semaine &#224; 10 jours, faudrait chercher une autre raison, et contacter le support technique (oui, je sais, dur dur !).


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce genre de chose arrive toujours au mauvais moment ... Et pour cause, il n'y a pas de bon moment pour que ça arrive
> 
> Cela dit, si les perturbations duraient au delà d'une semaine à 10 jours, faudrait chercher une autre raison, et contacter le support technique (oui, je sais, dur dur !).



Ouep Ouep


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2007)

Dites j'ai eu pour la premi&#232;re fois a configurer une livebox pour une association.

Ca existe pas les baux DHCP permanent sur ce bidule ? 

C'est quoi l'int&#233;ret de foutre une IP dmz si on peut pas avoir un bail DHCP permanent (bas&#233; sur l'adresse mac) ???


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4224905 a dit:
			
		

> Dites j'ai eu pour la première fois a configurer une livebox pour une association.
> 
> Ca existe pas les baux DHCP permanent sur ce bidule ?
> 
> C'est quoi l'intéret de foutre une IP dmz si on peut pas avoir un bail DHCP permanent (basé sur l'adresse mac) ???



Rien ne t'empêche de mettre tes prefs réseaux OS X en DHCP avec IP fixe 

Sinon depuis que je suis en PPoE, ça va mieux, mais j'attend quand même encore un peu.


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2007)

Ui c'est ce que j'ai fait, mais bon, je trouve &#231;a triste quand m&#234;me&#8230;

J'pensais avoir zapp&#233; une page de configuration. Pas que la fonction n'existait pas.


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4224984 a dit:
			
		

> Ui c'est ce que j'ai fait, mais bon, je trouve ça triste quand même
> 
> J'pensais avoir zappé une page de configuration. Pas que la fonction n'existait pas.



Pas rapport à mon Olitec SX200, c'est pauvre, très pauvre. Mais il y a quand même un truc qui marche bien : la gestion du dyndns. Plus besoin de faire tourner un script sur ma machine


----------



## spleen (5 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est souvent (mais pas toujours) signe qu'il y a des travaux en cours sur l'infra-structure. Ça m'est arrivé en février (pas des coupures, mais des baisses drastiques de débit (de 8 - 8,5 Mb/s, je passais pendant quelques jours à 512 Kb/s-1 Mb/s, puis c'est revenu).



J'ai en ce moment exactement ce problème, depuis 2-3 jours.
J'ai appelé France Télécom qui m'ont confirmé qu'ils "envoyaient" bien 2 Mo de débit sur ma ligne (conforme à mon contrat d'abonnement).
Je ne sais qui croire... faudrait il mettre en doute la parole de cette remarquable institution que le monde entier nous envie ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2007)

spleen a dit:


> J'ai en ce moment exactement ce problème, depuis 2-3 jours.
> J'ai appelé France Télécom qui m'ont confirmé qu'ils "envoyaient" bien 2 Mo de débit sur ma ligne (conforme à mon contrat d'abonnement).
> Je ne sais qui croire... faudrait il mettre en doute la parole de cette remarquable institution que le monde entier nous envie ?



Ah les rats ! "ils envoient 2 Mb/s"  Nan, ils n'envoient pas, ils "brident" à 2 Mb/s, le tuyau est le même pour tout le monde, donc il doit obligatoirement laisser passer le débit maxi.

Ceci posé, il reste aussi l'hypothèse du condensateur : lorsque j'ai eu l'ADSL 10 Mb/s, j'avais un débit effectif dans les 3,5 à 4,5 Mb/s. J'ai mis ça sur ma longueur de ligne (près de 2700 m), pis sortant du 56K, c'était l'Amérique. Ça a fonctionné 18 mois, puis d'un coup, c'est tombé à parfois moins que 56K, la plupart du temps entre 150 et 300 Kb/s (à diviser par 8 pour avoir des Ko/s). J'ai bien sûr ouvert toutes les prises téléphoniques à la recherche du fameux condo, rien. Le condo était dans le boîtier d'arrivée, sous scellé de FT, il a fallu les faire intervenir pour le virer !

Une fois le condo ôté, mon débit s'est stabilisé entre 5,5 et 6,5 Mb/s. Il est passé autour de 8/8,5 Mb/s depuis le dégroupage de ma zone (je suis chez Free).


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2007)

En ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas de problème de débit, juste de coupure. La Livebox plante ou perd la connexion et elle ne repart pas. Je passe mon temps à la débrancher.

Ce soir je remet mon Olitec SX200 pour voir si je retrouve la fiabilité pré-Livebox. J'ai regardé le site d'Olitec, mais leurs modem ne font pas la téléphonie IP. Sinon je renverrais illico la LiveBox à FT et j'acheterais un nouveau modem Olitec (le SX-200 ne m'a causé aucun soucis pendant 4 ans).


----------



## spleen (5 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah les rats ! "ils envoient 2 Mb/s"  Nan, ils n'envoient pas, ils "brident" à 2 Mb/s, le tuyau est le même pour tout le monde, donc il doit obligatoirement laisser passer le débit maxi.
> 
> Ceci posé, il reste aussi l'hypothèse du condensateur : lorsque j'ai eu l'ADSL 10 Mb/s, j'avais un débit effectif dans les 3,5 à 4,5 Mb/s. J'ai mis ça sur ma longueur de ligne (près de 2700 m), pis sortant du 56K, c'était l'Amérique. Ça a fonctionné 18 mois, puis d'un coup, c'est tombé à parfois moins que 56K, la plupart du temps entre 150 et 300 Kb/s (à diviser par 8 pour avoir des Ko/s). J'ai bien sûr ouvert toutes les prises téléphoniques à la recherche du fameux condo, rien. Le condo était dans le boîtier d'arrivée, sous scellé de FT, il a fallu les faire intervenir pour le virer !
> 
> Une fois le condo ôté, mon débit s'est stabilisé entre 5,5 et 6,5 Mb/s. Il est passé autour de 8/8,5 Mb/s depuis le dégroupage de ma zone (je suis chez Free).



La ligne chez moi (sur laquelle est branchée la Livebox) a été installée en totalité (je veux dire physiquement, avec câble tiré du boîtier de répartition FT) il y a 8 mois.
Tu penses que FT met encore des condensateurs ? je croyais que ce problème de condensateur n'existait que sur des installations "anciennes".


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2007)

spleen a dit:


> La ligne chez moi (sur laquelle est branchée la Livebox) a été installée en totalité (je veux dire physiquement, avec câble tiré du boîtier de répartition FT) il y a 8 mois.
> Tu penses que FT met encore des condensateurs ? je croyais que ce problème de condensateur n'existait que sur des installations "anciennes".



Je le croyais aussi, mais ma maison date de fin 1997, et j'en avais un :mouais:


----------



## spleen (5 Avril 2007)

Je vais vérifier ça... :hein:


----------



## WinMac (7 Avril 2007)

Je viens de faire le test avec http://www.speedtest.net (superbe interface !)
Résultats : download : 2821 kb/s et upload : 478 kb/s Latency : 154 ms, Distance 450 mi avec un abonnement Orange 8 Mégas Max en zone non-dégroupée c'est normal ? 

Pendant 8 mois tout était impeccable (supérieur à ces chiffres) et depuis plus de 3 mois j'ai la forte impression que mes débits baissent... et le soir à partir de 18 h 00 c'est des fois galère tellement ça rame ! en En plus ma Live Box perd très souvent la synchro, des jours c'est dans les 10 ou 20 x !!! et aussi à chaque fois que l'on me téléphone sur ma ligne fixe FT ou que je décroche mon téléphone !!! Orange m'a fait changé 2 x les filtres adsl mais rien n'a changé ! Pour Orange ça vient de la ligne FT et pour FT la ligne est bonne alors ça vient de Orange, c'est pas le même service disent-ils donc balle de ping pong et moi je tourne en rond comme un c.. ! Dans mon patelin des gens qui sont chez Orange avec une Live Box équipé du téléphone IP en ont aussi marre de ne pouvoir fonctionner correctement avec leur téléphone IP qui se déconnecte souvent ou ne se connecte pas des fois ! Personnellement j'en ai plus que ras le bol de l'internet en France !!!


----------



## prof58 (18 Avril 2007)

Cela n'a pas grand chose à voir avec la discussion en cours mais je voulais savoir si je pouvais utiliser la livebox avec n'importe quel abonnement internet ou s'il fallait avoir un abonnement spécifique comme la téléphonie ou la télévision.
Désolé pour ceux qui trouveront le question peu pertinente.


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Avril 2007)

prof58 a dit:


> Cela n'a pas grand chose à voir avec la discussion en cours mais je voulais savoir si je pouvais utiliser la livebox avec n'importe quel abonnement internet ou s'il fallait avoir un abonnement spécifique comme la téléphonie ou la télévision.
> Désolé pour ceux qui trouveront le question peu pertinente.



Tu peux l'utiliser pour un abonnement ADSL Orange, la téléphonie illimitée et la télévision ne sont pas obligatoires


----------



## spleen (18 Avril 2007)

prof58 a dit:


> Cela n'a pas grand chose à voir avec la discussion en cours mais je voulais savoir si je pouvais utiliser la livebox avec n'importe quel abonnement internet



A condition que l'abonnement soit chez Orange, cela va de soi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2007)

spleen a dit:


> A condition que l'abonnement soit chez Orange, cela va de soi...



Et j'ajouterais "en ADSL"


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Avril 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Tu peux l'utiliser pour un abonnement ADSL Orange, la téléphonie illimitée et la télévision ne sont pas obligatoires



Tout à fait !


----------



## spleen (18 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et j'ajouterais "en ADSL"



C'est malin... :rateau:


----------



## Bengyneco (18 Avril 2007)

bonsoir

je viens de recvoir mon blackbook ce soir
j'ai un Imac G4 800 connecté en ethernet sur la livebook et un PB G4 12' en wifi sans problème

par contre le blackbook reconnait mon wanadoo 32d... et je rentre la cle wep et il me dit le reseau selectionne restreint son accès grace à une liste de controle d'accès dans laquelle cet ordinateur n'est pas repertorie?

que dois je faire 
merci de votre aide
la frustrtion est grande


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Avril 2007)

dans les paramètres de ta LB, tu dois rentrer l'adresse MAC de la carte AirPort de ton MB.


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Avril 2007)

Il faut appuyer sur le bouton d'association sous ta livebox !

Le gros bouton &#224; cot&#233; de l'alimentation pour que ton ordinateur puisse &#234;tre reconnu via la cl&#233; MAC de ta carte wifi !



edit: grill&#233; par jf


----------



## Bengyneco (18 Avril 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> dans les paramètres de ta LB, tu dois rentrer l'adresse MAC de la carte AirPort de ton MB.




comment je fais?


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Avril 2007)

Bengyneco a dit:


> comment je fais?



appuyes plutot sur le bouton en dessous c'est plus facile


----------



## Bengyneco (18 Avril 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il faut appuyer sur le bouton d'association sous ta livebox !
> 
> Le gros bouton à coté de l'alimentation pour que ton ordinateur puisse être reconnu via la clé MAC de ta carte wifi !
> 
> ...




ça c'est fait et rien de changé?


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Avril 2007)

Normalement la diode du wifi doit clignoter et tu lances safari et une fois ta clé wep rentrée (a nouveau s'il la demande) ça doit marcher....

Sinon dans safari : 192.168.1.1 puis réseau sans fil puis éditer la liste MAC et tu rentres ta clé mac.
Ta clé mac se trouve dans les préférences systèmes: réseau --> airport.
Il s'agit de l'identifiant airport.


----------



## Bengyneco (18 Avril 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Normalement la diode du wifi doit clignoter et tu lances safari et une fois ta clé wep rentrée (a nouveau s'il la demande) ça doit marcher....
> 
> Sinon dans safari : 192.168.1.1 puis réseau sans fil puis éditer la liste MAC et tu rentres ta clé mac.
> 
> ...



il ne se passe rien quand je rentre ces chiffre sur safari?

quel boulet...


----------



## Bengyneco (18 Avril 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Normalement la diode du wifi doit clignoter et tu lances safari et une fois ta clé wep rentrée (a nouveau s'il la demande) ça doit marcher....
> 
> Sinon dans safari : 192.168.1.1 puis réseau sans fil puis éditer la liste MAC et tu rentres ta clé mac.
> Ta clé mac se trouve dans les préférences systèmes: réseau --> airport.
> Il s'agit de l'identifiant airport.





Bengyneco a dit:


> il ne se passe rien quand je rentre ces chiffre sur safari?
> 
> quel boulet...




qund je clique sur le lien que tu me donnes il me dit que le serveur n'existe plus...

j'aimerai connecter mon portable

Help!!!merci


----------



## Bengyneco (18 Avril 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Normalement la diode du wifi doit clignoter et tu lances safari et une fois ta clé wep rentrée (a nouveau s'il la demande) ça doit marcher....
> 
> Sinon dans safari : 192.168.1.1 puis réseau sans fil puis éditer la liste MAC et tu rentres ta clé mac.
> Ta clé mac se trouve dans les préférences systèmes: réseau --> airport.
> Il s'agit de l'identifiant airport.



j'ai suivi tes conseils, activé filtre mac sur le site livebox par contre il met adresse MAc non disponible???


----------



## st02035 (19 Avril 2007)

Pour le Wifi

Il faut appuyer sur le bouton d'association sous la livebox (prés du câble d'alimentation). La LED I doit clignoter, si ce n'est pas le cas éteint la livebox et recommence.
Ensuite connecte toi en wifi et choisi la clé hexadécimale et non WEP et normalement cela devrait marcher...

Courage..


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Avril 2007)

st02035 a dit:


> Pour le Wifi
> 
> Il faut appuyer sur le bouton d'association sous la livebox (prés du câble d'alimentation). La LED I doit clignoter, si ce n'est pas le cas éteint la livebox et recommence.
> Ensuite connecte toi en wifi et choisi la clé hexadécimale et non WEP et normalement cela devrait marcher...
> ...



Je pense que le mode de mis en oeuvre de l'association dépend du type de LB (Sagem ou Inventel). Par exemple, sur l'Inventel que j'ai reçu, le bouton "Association" n'est pas dessous mais à l'arrière de la LB. Le mieux c'est de consulter le notice fournie avec la box.


----------



## Marsellus (19 Avril 2007)

Sinon, se connecter en ethernet pour acceder a la LB, et rentrer a la main cette fichue (et je suis poli) adresse MAC, et se reconnecter via airport. 

c'est ce que j'ai fait la 1ere fois. 


Et puis apr&#232;s, vu qu'il n'y a que des vaches alentours, j'ai desactiv&#233; la s&#233;curit&#233;, plus simple....


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Avril 2007)

Marsellus a dit:


> Sinon, se connecter en ethernet pour acceder a la LB, et rentrer a la main cette fichue (et je suis poli) adresse MAC, et se reconnecter via airport.
> 
> c'est ce que j'ai fait la 1ere fois.
> 
> ...



Sur la LB Inventel (du moins sur le modèle en, ma possession) ce n'est pas possible de saisir la Macadress à la main. La seule possibilité est l'association.


----------



## melaure (19 Avril 2007)

La partie Wifi de la Livebox est en effet très maigre. Je l'ai donc désactivé et j'utilise mes deux bornes Airport connectées sur la livebox via un switch ethernet.

Et au moins j'ai une interface d'admin made in Apple, qui est autre chose !


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Avril 2007)

melaure a dit:


> La partie Wifi de la Livebox est en effet très maigre. Je l'ai donc désactivé et j'utilise mes deux bornes Airport connectées sur la livebox via un switch ethernet.
> 
> Et au moins j'ai une interface d'admin made in Apple, qui est autre chose !



J'ai une borne Airport Extrême (Imprimante USB en réseau) . Mais comme le WIFI fonctionne sur la LB, je l'ai conservé en réserve. En cas de problème sur l'Airport, un petit coup d'activation de la LB et hop la solution dégradée est en service.


----------



## jaimelavie (19 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous.
Je viens d'acquérir la livebox, mon colloc qui est sur PC l'a installée, tout marche, je suis connecté en ethernet ( je possède un macbook...), mais pour le Wifi, on a un problème.
On a bien activé le mode association, on a renomé le réseau, on a pas changé de clé wep, et donc mon mac reconnait le réseau wifi.
Mais quand je tape la clé, je n'arrive pas à me connecter, voici le message d'erreur :
"Le réseau selectionné restreint son accès grâce à une liste de contrôle d'accès dans laquelle cet ordinateur (le mien) n'est pas repertorié. Pour toute autorisation d'accès, consultez l'administrateur".
Donc, après cela, je me suis conecté sur l'I.P donné dans la notice http://192.168.1.1 pour ainsi accéder au menu de configuration de ma livebox.
Et là, je ne sais pas quoi faire..comment je fais pour accéder à cette mystérieuse liste dans laquelle je dois surement entrer l'adresse de mon mac.
Avez-vous des réponses ?
Merci.


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Avril 2007)

jaimelavie a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous.
> Je viens d'acqu&#233;rir la livebox, mon colloc qui est sur PC l'a install&#233;e, tout marche, je suis connect&#233; en ethernet ( je poss&#232;de un macbook...), mais pour le Wifi, on a un probl&#232;me.
> On a bien activ&#233; le mode association, on a renom&#233; le r&#233;seau, on a pas chang&#233; de cl&#233; wep, et donc mon mac reconnait le r&#233;seau wifi.
> Mais quand je tape la cl&#233;, je n'arrive pas &#224; me connecter, voici le message d'erreur :
> ...


&#231;a d&#233;pend du type de LiveBox (Sagem ou Inventel)

Pour l'Inventel, c'est dans s&#233;curit&#233;/p&#233;riph&#233;riques associ&#233;s de la page d'administration de la LB. Mais tu ne peux pas entrer ta Macadress &#224; ce niveau, tu peux seulement v&#233;rifier. Pour autoriser ton micro &#224; se connecter, il faut lancer une association alors que Airport est activ&#233;e sur ton Macbook.
Pour la Sagem, je ne sais pas.


----------



## jaimelavie (19 Avril 2007)

C'est une inventel.


----------



## jaimelavie (19 Avril 2007)

je viens de voir que le temps d'association pouvait être modifier...est-ce que ça a un rapport ?
Et lequel des propositions est la meilleur, par défaut je suis sur 10 minutes.


----------



## jaimelavie (19 Avril 2007)

Je vois aussi dans "sécurité" et "802.11g" que l'on peut changer la clé mais aussi choisir le numéro de canal...à quoi ça sert cela ?
Je suis sur 1.


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Avril 2007)

jaimelavie a dit:


> Je vois aussi dans "s&#233;curit&#233;" et "802.11g" que l'on peut changer la cl&#233; mais aussi choisir le num&#233;ro de canal...&#224; quoi &#231;a sert cela ?
> Je suis sur 1.



Le canal, c'est bon. La carte Airport cherche les r&#233;seaux disponibles. Si le tien est affich&#233; sur ton micro, c'est pas la peine de toucher au canal. 

Pour la cl&#233;, ne pas toucher &#224; celle d'origine par contre, sur la LB, choisir Cl&#233; WEP et WPA
Sur les r&#233;glages r&#233;seau di Macbook choisir WPA personnel et, si possible, dans la case Mot de passe faire un coll&#233; de la cl&#233; r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;e par Copi&#233; sur la LB.

Au fait, as tu refait une association? et as tu toujours le m&#234;me message ?
La Macadress de ta carte Airport est elle enregistr&#233;e sur la LB ?


----------



## Velda (20 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous venir en aide à une nulle...car il faut appeler un chat un chat :rateau: J'ai un imac G5 qui est relié à sa livebox (sagem) via éthernet et jusque là tout và bien.
Par contre, je viens d'offrir à mon  iBook G3 sous 10.2.8 une carte airport dans l'espoir de pouvoir me connecter en wifi et c'est là que cela se complique, je suis incapable de configurer la bestiole, pourtant je l'ai fait sur l'iBook G4 de ma belle soeur (j'avais d'ailleurs tout noté pour pouvoir le faire sur le mien quand j'aurais dénicher la précieuse carte Airport) mais il est sous OS 10.4 et c'est pas tout à fait la même chose  Je ne m'en sort pas...si une bonne âme pouvait éclairer ma lanterne, ce serait le paradis sur mac 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Bengyneco (22 Avril 2007)

st02035 a dit:


> Pour le Wifi
> 
> Il faut appuyer sur le bouton d'association sous la livebox (prés du câble d'alimentation). La LED I doit clignoter, si ce n'est pas le cas éteint la livebox et recommence.
> Ensuite connecte toi en wifi et choisi la clé hexadécimale et non WEP et normalement cela devrait marcher...
> ...


 je confirme c'est bien la clé hexadecimale 40/128 qu'il faut selectionner tout en entrant la clé WEP qui est sous la livebox pour que ça marche

dernier detail il faut synchroniser la LB (sagem) en appyant sur REG, rentrer la cle WEP puis réappuyer avant de valider, je dis bien Avant et ça marchera nickel

merci le hotline!!!
à aucun moment on ne met clé hexdecimale et non WEP...


----------



## st02035 (23 Avril 2007)

canadien a dit:


> c'est bien ce que je dis je suis un boulet!! je rentre la clef wep 15 fois il me reboule ... je fais un copie colle et ca marche.
> Merci a tous pour votre patience!!!


 
Je ne suis pas un pro mais essaye avec clé hexadecimal.. pour moi cela a marché


----------



## CERDAN (2 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une livebox, je voudrais recevoir la télévisison par ADSL, comment faire ?
Sur le site de ma livebox, il me met qu'il faut connecter un terminal TV à la prise jaune : 





> La TV par ADSL est actuellement : activée .
> La configuration actuelle vous permet de raccorder un terminal de TV par ADSL sur le port Ethernet jaune de votre Livebox



C'est quoi un terminal, mon mac ? Dites moi comment recevoir la TV sur mon mac, merci


----------



## melaure (2 Mai 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai une livebox, je voudrais recevoir la télévisison par ADSL, comment faire ?
> Sur le site de ma livebox, il me met qu'il faut connecter un terminal TV à la prise jaune :
> ...



C'est un deuxième boitier qu'on a du te fournir en agence ou expédier via la poste ...


----------



## grandcru (2 Mai 2007)

bonjour a tous
je cherche un adaptateur a brancher sur le port de sortie téléphonique ,live box,(donc une double sortie) afin 
d' avoir la possibilité, de me connecter sur deux appareil differents par un système filaire??


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2007)

grandcru a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> je cherche un adaptateur a brancher sur le port de sortie téléphonique ,live box,(donc une double sortie) afin
> d' avoir la possibilité, de me connecter sur deux appareil differents par un système filaire??



Tu veux faire quoi ? :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## grandcru (2 Mai 2007)

hé bé cher pascal moto, tout simplement avoir deux poste sur une même ligne.. si tu as la solution?? merci encore


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2007)

Oui, oui, cher grand cru raisin, mais voilà, qu'entends tu par poste ? Je pensais "un Mac", mais là, il me vient comme l'ombre d'un doute


----------



## st02035 (3 Mai 2007)

grandcru a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> je cherche un adaptateur a brancher sur le port de sortie téléphonique ,live box,(donc une double sortie) afin
> d' avoir la possibilité, de me connecter sur deux appareil differents par un système filaire??


 
Tu veux brancher 2 telephones sur la sortie LiveBOx? C'est ça?  

C'est faisable. Y a plein d'adaptateur dans le commerce type prise Fax ou répondeur. .


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2007)

Mais dans ce cas, le plus simple, c'est encore de prendre un mod&#232;le sans fil multi-combin&#233;s


----------



## st02035 (3 Mai 2007)

Salut à tous,

Il n'y a que 2 prises une pour la télé et une pour le mac.

Le jour où orange se désidera à mettre en ligne la TV chez moi j'aurais un Pb car mais 2 ports sont pris : 1 pour le mac et 1 pour mon alarme... si je reprends le port pour la TV l'autre sera pour l'alarme. Et mon mac je ne branche où?  

Vous avez des solutions?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2007)

un switch ethernet 5 ports si la livebox a un mode routeur, sinon, un routeur ethernet.


----------



## st02035 (3 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> un switch ethernet 5 ports si la livebox a un mode routeur, sinon, un routeur ethernet.


 
Merci je vais me renseigner sur la LB.


----------



## grandcru (3 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, oui, cher grand cru raisin, mais voilà, qu'entends tu par poste ? Je pensais "un Mac", mais là, il me vient comme l'ombre d'un doute



je m'en doutais que tu en douterais ,mais voila ,cela ne fait plus l'ombre d'un doute (pour employer ton humour cher pascal) il s'agit bien de téléphone.


----------



## grandcru (3 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais dans ce cas, le plus simple, c'est encore de prendre un modèle sans fil multi-combinés




zut ! j'avait pas penser ,il parait qu'il fait plus chaud en été qu'en hiver... ?? mais je cherche a utiliser mes deux anciens postes , que j'affectue particulierment.


----------



## gronulos (4 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai essayé de connecter sans succès mon imac G5 20' équipé airport avec ma livebox, en rentrant à plusieurs reprises le code avec attention, donc a priori pas d'erreur de ce côté là.
Sont déjà reliés à la livebox un G4 par ethernet et un portable PC par Wifi. Voyez-vous une autre solution que d'appeler la hotline à 34 euros les 100 mn ?


----------



## melaure (4 Mai 2007)

grandcru a dit:


> zut ! j'avait pas penser ,il parait qu'il fait plus chaud en été qu'en hiver... ?? mais je cherche a utiliser mes deux anciens postes , que j'affectue particulierment.



Attention !

Il faut des téléphones compatible VOIP, sinon ça ne marchera pas. Si ce sont d'anciens téléphones, mieux vaut prévoir d'investir ...

Mes parents avait un combiné téléphone minitel (Amaris je crois) et il n'est pas compatible, même si il est sympa ..


----------



## st02035 (4 Mai 2007)

gronulos a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai essayé de connecter sans succès mon imac G5 20' équipé airport avec ma livebox, en rentrant à plusieurs reprises le code avec attention, donc a priori pas d'erreur de ce côté là.
> Sont déjà reliés à la livebox un G4 par ethernet et un portable PC par Wifi. Voyez-vous une autre solution que d'appeler la hotline à 34 euros les 100 mn ?


 
Quel type de clé Wifi ? WEP ?

Essaye en hexadecimal et la LB en association  

J'en sais pas plus, bon courage !!!


----------



## CERDAN (4 Mai 2007)

gronulos a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai essayé de connecter sans succès mon imac G5 20' équipé airport avec ma livebox, en rentrant à plusieurs reprises le code avec attention, donc a priori pas d'erreur de ce côté là.
> Sont déjà reliés à la livebox un G4 par ethernet et un portable PC par Wifi. Voyez-vous une autre solution que d'appeler la hotline à 34 euros les 100 mn ?



On voudrait savoir le message d'erreur


----------



## gronulos (4 Mai 2007)

Merci à vous, mais c'est un peu du chinois pour moi:
"essayer en hexadécimachin" ?
la LB est une Sagem, y'a 1 cl ef de sécu wifi à 6 groupes de 4 caract + 1 gr de 2 , je ne vois WEP inscrit nul part. Par contre dans la boite de dialogue airport, sont faites 4 propositions pour la sécu sans fil : mot de passe WEP, clé WEP hexadec 40/128 , clé WEP ASII 40/128, ou LEAP ...
PUTAIN MERCI A st02035 ! J'AI ESSAYÉ SANS CONVICTION EN CLIQUANT "clé WEP hexadec 40/128" J'AI RETAPÉ CES 26 ****IN' CARACTÈRES, ....ET çA A MARCHÉ !!!!!!!      
Qui peut m'expliquer?

Mais maintenant cette belle machine est éventuellement offerte à une prédation pouvant venir du monde entier, voire même du Groenland! (méfiez-vous terriblement des Groenlandais, mais bientôt y'aura pire, LES SARKOLANDAIS)
Que dois-je faire pour la protéger? (je n'étais jusqu'à présent sur le net qu'avec 9.2.2, je ne sais pas du tout si OS X, a priori plus proche de l'univres PC, est aussi protecteur...)

ENCORE MERCI A VOUS TOUS et surtout à st02035 !  ET BONNE NUIT mais méfiez-vous, un sarko rampe peut-être sous votre plancher!  :affraid:


----------



## Dead head (4 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, nulos  

Active le coupe-feu dans les Préférences système ==> Partage.

Quand à Sarkotruc, y'a que sous Windows qu'il est dangereux !


----------



## valentin007 (5 Mai 2007)

bastrien a dit:


> Bonsoir, Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Mac mini en core duo.... C'est mon premier MAc apres des année de PC.... J'ai actuellement 2 Pc connectés sur internet par l'intermediaire de la live box d'Inventel, Un Nabaztag (lapin communiquant), Ainsi qu'un vieux Imac chez ma voisine (ça crait des relations).. J'ai essayé de configurer mon nouveau joujou mais il ne reconnait pas la cle WEP que je lui donne et refuse de me donner acces à internet (alors qu'il est connecté en wifi (l'icone est noirci !).. Je ne comprend rien.... pouvez vous m'apporter de l'aide ?




=> bonjour Bastrien, ce que tu dois faire pour que ton mac mini est internet c'est:

-Tu met le CD d'installation de la livebox dans le PC qui "aceuil" la livebox" a partir de là tu pourra configurer ta livebox pour quelle aceuil un nouvel ordinateur. 

- Après il ne faut pas oublier d'appuier sur le bouton "wifi" de la livebox, il se situ a coter du branchement secteur de la livebox (il sera activer 5 minutes), si tu n'appuis pas dessus ta clée web ne sera pas accépter. 

J'espère que cette brillante explication d'aidera


----------



## la_miss_caro (5 Mai 2007)

Je veux pas être mesquine mais j'espère que bastrien n'a pas attendu ton post pour se connecter sur sa LB, si je ne me trompe pas il a posé sa question en août... Enfin bon comme on dit Mieux vaux tard que jamais!!!:rateau:


----------



## Velda (8 Mai 2007)

Velda a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pourriez-vous venir en aide à une nulle...car il faut appeler un chat un chat :rateau: J'ai un imac G5 qui est relié à sa livebox (sagem) via éthernet et jusque là tout và bien.
> Par contre, je viens d'offrir à mon  iBook G3 sous 10.2.8 une carte airport dans l'espoir de pouvoir me connecter en wifi et c'est là que cela se complique, je suis incapable de configurer la bestiole, pourtant je l'ai fait sur l'iBook G4 de ma belle soeur (j'avais d'ailleurs tout noté pour pouvoir le faire sur le mien quand j'aurais dénicher la précieuse carte Airport) mais il est sous OS 10.4 et c'est pas tout à fait la même chose  Je ne m'en sort pas...si une bonne âme pouvait éclairer ma lanterne, ce serait le paradis sur mac
> ...



Je remets mon message au cas ou un utilisateur d'iBook G3 passerait par là :rose: 

Merci pour votre aide et bonne journée.


----------



## MamaCass (8 Mai 2007)

Ne peux tu pas passer ton G3 sous Panther (10.3) ?


----------



## Velda (9 Mai 2007)

Je pourrais...mais j'ai des applications  qui "fonctionnent" sous os 9, j'ai donc besoin de mon 10.2.8 avec classic


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2007)

Velda a dit:


> Je pourrais...mais j'ai des applications  qui "fonctionnent" sous os 9, j'ai donc besoin de mon 10.2.8 avec classic



Que nenni, tu peux installer 10.3.9 et garder ton "Classic", si tu ne l'efface pas toi-m&#234;me, l'install de la 10.3 n'y touchera pas, et il continuera &#224; fonctionner sous Panther, comme si de rien n'&#233;tait ! (perso, j'ai "Classic" avec mon 10.4.9, et ce classic, c'est celui qui &#233;tait &#224; l'origine fourni avec mon 10.2).


----------



## CERDAN (9 Mai 2007)

Il faut maintenant trouver un dvd d'install...


----------



## Velda (9 Mai 2007)

Merci 
Est-ce que je peux installer 10.4 direct, parce qu'il vende des DVD d'install. d'occase chez Média Cash?

Par contre j'ai un autre soucis pour l'installation, j'ai un lecteur de CD sur mon G3 et non de DVD ...alors comment faire


----------



## melaure (9 Mai 2007)

Velda a dit:


> Merci
> Est-ce que je peux installer 10.4 direct, parce qu'il vende des DVD d'install. d'occase chez Média Cash?
> 
> Par contre j'ai un autre soucis pour l'installation, j'ai un lecteur de CD sur mon G3 et non de DVD ...alors comment faire



Tu devrais créer un autre sujet pour ça, voir chercher car ça existe déjà.

Sinon si c'est un iBook coquillage, laisse tomber Tiger. Si c'est un iBook blanc, tu le montes en mdoe Target Firewire comme disque externe sur un autre Mac et tu installes Tiger depuis celui-ci.


----------



## Velda (9 Mai 2007)

Merci pour le conseil...j'ai trouvé un logiciel système Panther d'occaz, je vais aller faire des recherches ailleurs sur le forum pour voir comment l'installer en gardant classic.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2007)

Velda a dit:


> je vais aller faire des recherches ailleurs sur le forum pour voir comment l'installer en gardant classic.



Oh, pas la peine, tu l'installes normalement, et si tu n'as pas supprimé toi même le dossier nommé "Dossier Système" (et pas "Système" tout court), il sera toujours là à la fin de l'installation.

Dans les choix d'installation qui te sont proposés, je te suggère "conserver les utilisateurs et réglages réseau" et (là, je ne me souviens plus de la formule exacte, donc "en substance") "Encapsuler l'ancien système dans un dossier" (l'ancien système étant Jaguar, en cette occurrence, et pas classic, ne crains rien).

Lorsque l'install est terminée, tu vas dans préférences système -> Classic, et là, tu désigne ton "Dossier système" Mac OS 9, et ça doit rouler.

Tu vérifies que tu as bien toutes tes billes, et tu peux virer le dossier "Previous system" s'il ne te manque rien.

Voilà, tu vois, rien de compliqué


----------



## Boosto (10 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous, je suis devant un probleme qui me prend pas mal la tête.

Il m'est impossible de me connecter en wifi avec ma livebox inventel et mon iMac G5

J'ai connecté mon ibook G4 sans probleme selon les explications fournies par Orange.

J'ai voulu faire de même avec mon imac mais là GROS PROBLEME.

Dans un premier temps, l'adresse IP générée est "locale" et ne permet pas de me connecter à internet (de type 169....)

J'entre alors une adresse IP manuellement de type 192.... là d'apres ce que m'indique l'état du réseau dans préférences système: "Airport est connecté à la Livebox ...." et voyant vert.

J'ouvre une page Safari, j'entre l'adresse du routeur et là rien, ça charge mais rien avec inscrit dans la barre d'etat : connexion 192... mais rien ne se passe jusqu' obtenir une page "400 bad request"

J'ai modifié les parametres de ma livebox (heureusement que j'ai l'ibook pour le faire vu que je ne peux y accéder avec l'imac) et j'ai enlever les securités wep/wpa en mettant aucune sécurité et là miracle, l'imac peut accéder sans pb à la page du routeur mais nouveau pb, la livebox ne synchronise plus jusqu'à indiquer : "pas de dectection de la ligne"

AU secours svp


----------



## gronulos (10 Mai 2007)

Salut, je ne suis pas sûr d'être d'une grande aide, ton message me parle plutôt en Chinois, mais pourtant 2 suggestions:
 1-je n'ai pas lu qu'il est nécessaire de reparamétrer la LB pour brancher une autre machine (en tous cas on peut en connecter au moins 3 sans pb)
2-as-tu bénéficié de ma propre experience et des interventions des honnorables membres (messages précédents des 4 & 5/5)?


----------



## st02035 (10 Mai 2007)

Boosto a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je suis devant un probleme qui me prend pas mal la tête.
> 
> Il m'est impossible de me connecter en wifi avec ma livebox inventel et mon iMac G5
> 
> ...


 

Un reset de la LB peut-être?
J'ai eu le même message d'erreur et aprés un reset tout refonctionnait normalement.
Bien attendu il a fallu tout reparamétrer....:rateau: 

Essaye de connecter d'abord l'imac et ensuite le ibook?

Bon courage!


----------



## MamaCass (10 Mai 2007)

Activer le routeur sur la livebox ?


----------



## kabeha (12 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir, je viens d'am&#233;nager chez ma ch&#233;rie qui a un pc connect&#233; via livebox. J'essaie en vain de connecter mon iMac 10.3.9
1) Si j'utilise le 2&#232;me port ethernet (TV qui est activ&#233 rien ne se passe je n'ai pas acc&#233;s &#224; la livebox, aucun ping dans 'utilitaire r&#233;seau'. Impossible depuis le pc d'ailleurs
2) Si j'utlise le 1er port (celui du pc), j'ai acc&#233;s &#224; la LB et j'ai les ping mais je ne peux naviguer

Devrais-je passer par un routeur pour partager la connexion ?

J'&#233;dite pour dire pb r&#233;solu, il fallait d&#233;sactiver la TV dans la LB


----------



## Marsellus (17 Mai 2007)

My god, c'est pour ca que je n'arrivais pas a connecter mon G3..... 

D&#233;sactivation du port t&#233;l&#233;, tout est impeccable


----------



## giss (17 Mai 2007)

Hello.
Pourriez-vous me parler de la dernière livebox d'orange ? (les bons et mauvais points...)
merci d'avance.


----------



## st02035 (21 Mai 2007)

giss a dit:


> Hello.
> Pourriez-vous me parler de la dernière livebox d'orange ? (les bons et mauvais points...)
> merci d'avance.


 
Bon point : ça marche !! et c'est facile à mettre en place. 
Mauvais point : pas mal de fil téléphonie illimité, cable ethernet, liaison ADSL, alimentation, et TV si tu es éligible... Mais bon je pense que c'est pareil pour les autres FAI.
Wifi marche correctement.
Pour l'instant je n'ai eu aucun problème pas d'arrét de connexion débit exactement à celui prévu par orange.

Bref j'en suis satisfait surtout que maintenant ils vont proposer l'ADSL nu sans abonnement. Ca sera un plus cher que les autres FAI mais bon ..... (je ne sais plus où j'ai mis mon drapeau français.....) 

conclusion


----------



## giss (23 Mai 2007)

Merci beaucoup st02035,
je suis ravie de lire ceci. :rateau:


----------



## Mnezyth (28 Mai 2007)

bonjour tout le monde,

alors apres un vol d'ordi et le rachat d'un imac G3 d'occaz.
Plus l'habitude de fonctionner sous os 9.

j'essaye de configurer et d'obtenir le net via une connexion ethernet avec un modem inventel.

donc je vais ds TCP/IP je coche ethernet je coche via serveur dhcp
je rentre les dns, j'enregistre. je redemarre bien que normalement ce n'est pas utile mais quand je lance IE il me dit qu'il ne trouve pas.

remarque dans le tableau de bord TCP/IP 
l'adresse ip et masque sous reseau 
et adresse de routeur ne change pas meme si le cable ethenet n'est pas connecté.


Au secours je ne sais plus quoi faire.
je n'ai pas les cd pr une reinstall car vendu sans et lorsque je telecharge les maj combo 
via un autre ordi et que je les transfere il ne reconnait meme pas les fichiers et les considere comme des fichier pc.

Par avance MERCI


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mai 2007)

En fait, je ne sais pas si c'est le bon sujet. Pt&#234;t bien que c'est pas le bon forum non plus. 


Il y a encore peu, j'avais 2 lignes t&#233;l&#233;phoniques. Le fixe de France Telecom et la ligne IP, via la livebox (1 megamax)
Je n'utilisais que tr&#232;s peu la seconde, tellement la qualit&#233; &#233;tait mauvaise. 
Et puis, le d&#233;groupage aidant Orange a propos&#233; des offres ADSL nu : au revoir le fixe. 

Je me suis dit qu'en passant de 1 mega &#224; 8 megas, je n'aurais plus ce probl&#232;me de qualit&#233;. 

Que nenni, c'est toujours aussi mauvais. Et pourtant, j'ai de tr&#232;s bons r&#233;sultats au speedtest de MacB. 

&#231;a vient de moi ou bien?


----------



## la_miss_caro (29 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je me suis dit qu'en passant de 1 mega à 8 megas, je n'aurais plus ce problème de qualité.
> 
> Que nenni, c'est toujours aussi mauvais. Et pourtant, j'ai de très bons résultats au speedtest de MacB.
> 
> ça vient de moi ou bien?



Il me semble qu'il n'y a aucun rapport entre la qualité de la voix sur IP et le débit. Si la qualité de la voix sur IP n'est pas bonne appelle orange mais à mon avis ils ne pourront rien faire de plus...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mai 2007)

la_miss_caro a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il n'y a aucun rapport entre la qualité de la voix sur IP et le débit. Si la qualité de la voix sur IP n'est pas bonne appelle orange mais à mon avis ils ne pourront rien faire de plus...


Si je te suis, Orange me vend un service dont la qualit&#233; n'est pas assur&#233;? 

C'est une blague.


----------



## la_miss_caro (29 Mai 2007)

Passe leur un coup de fil tu verras bien mais je bo&#231;ais chez eux jusqu'&#224; il y a quelques temps (je ne traitais pas la t&#233;l&#233;phonie) et il me semble que la qualit&#233; de la tel IP n'&#233;tait pas extraordinairement bien d&#233;velopp&#233;e que ce soit chez eux ou chez les autres FAI. Tente toujours de les appeller car si ca se trouve c'est un pb qu'ils peuvent r&#233;gler.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si je te suis, Orange me vend un service dont la qualité n'est pas assuré?
> 
> C'est une blague.



Essaie d'intercaler un filtre ADSL entre ton téléphone et la Livebox, ça ne règle pas tout, mais ça améliore les choses (du moins, ça marche avec une Freebox).


----------



## Mnezyth (30 Mai 2007)

Mnezyth a dit:


> bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> alors apres un vol d'ordi et le rachat d'un imac G3 d'occaz.
> Plus l'habitude de fonctionner sous os 9.
> ...


 
personne aurait un début d'explication aide ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Essaie d'intercaler un filtre ADSL entre ton téléphone et la Livebox, ça ne règle pas tout, mais ça améliore les choses (du moins, ça marche avec une Freebox).


Je vais essayer &#231;a. Merci Pascal.


----------



## lovage (30 Mai 2007)

R.a.s.


----------



## alexaxen (9 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous,je viens de switcher et j'ai un petit problème vec mon macbook 2,16 Ghz qui est tout neuf en effet je ne peux pas me connecter en wifi via la carte airport; je rentre la clé WEP apès avoir mis en mode association ma livebox mais le mac me dis toujours que j'ai fait un saisie incorrecte...  l'icone airport reste grise , est-ce normal?
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ...


----------



## stefdefrejus (9 Juin 2007)

Quand tu rentres ta cl&#233; Wep, en dessous il faut choisir dans le menu d&#233;roulant "cl&#233; h&#233;xad&#233;cimale".


----------



## alexaxen (9 Juin 2007)

Oui, je sais mais je me demande si j'ai pas un problème au niveau de la carte airport ...


----------



## Souvaroff (10 Juin 2007)

Alors&#8230; Cher amis, je viens de passer a une LiveBox il y a quelques jours&#8230;(3 pour etre exact  ) Fid&#232;le a wanadoo depuis 7 ans j'ai eu une bonne offre sympa&#8230; livebox gratuite ( oui-oui ! pas 3&#8364;/mois&#8230, tv gratuite le tout pour 29&#8364;/ mois&#8230; pourquoi cracher d'ssus?
Nous sommes nombreux a avoir des soucis, mais&#8230; je voulais vous faire partager ma courte exeprience en Wifi livebox&#8230;

Pour la config tout se passe bien, j'ai pas eu de problemes, tout est all&#233; vite, & facilement&#8230;
En revanche pour ce qui est de la qualit&#233; en Wifi&#8230; c'est desastreux ! Alors je vous fait part de mon experience, ayant lu une bonne partie de vos messages&#8230;

Le 1er jour, c'etait geant&#8230; la Box est en bas dans la salon, Reseau Wifi de bonne qualit&#233;, ca allait vite, bonne bande passante&#8230; j'etais content !! enfin bref, j'en venais a me demander pourquoi tant de gens ralent, & on des problemes&#8230;

Le 2e jour, ca commencais deja un petit peu a changer&#8230; Le signal Wifi etait deja un petit peu en baisse&#8230; pourtant rien n'avais chang&#233; aux alentours&#8230; mais comme c'est variable je m'suis dit, Bah ca ira mieux plus tard ou un aut' jour !

& Aujourd'hui, c'est Miraculeux !! En fait, ca a commencer cette nuit&#8230; trois deconnexions a la suite en 20 minutes&#8230; signal Wifi tr&#232;s faible&#8230; limite nul&#8230; je e suis bien laiss&#233; dire que ca pouvait etre l'eclairage de la ville&#8230; mais bon&#8230;

La box qui est toujours au meme endroit, est operationelle&#8230; alors j'ai pens&#233; que le probleme venait du Mac&#8230; Oui le mac,  le reseau Wifi tr&#232;s faible, se perd donc facilement&#8230;  j'en viens a ouvrir l'iMac & a trifouiller la carte airport comme je l'avais vu sur un site&#8230;  
Super ca marche mieux&#8230; je regarde quelques videos sur le net & apr&#232;s je telecharge quelques podcast mais 3h du mat' ! bon aller je vais me coucher !

Ce matin a 9h je me reveille&#8230; aucun mails, ni de pubs ni rien :mouais: &#8230; Mon signal Wifi au 1er niveau   & Mes podcast qui on avanc&#233; de 7 Mo&#8230;   La conenxion s'est vite perdue a ce que je vois&#8230;

Bon je me suis finalement amus&#233; a changer un par un le canal de signal Wifi&#8230; pour voir si ca irait mieux&#8230; parfois Ca releve le niveau rolleyes mais ca dure pas 2 minutes&#8230; 

Je me suis amus&#233; par des test debiles de bande passante&#8230; je sais pas si c'est r&#233;el (vous m'en direz plus) mais ca m'a refroidit&#8230;

Quand la box est en bas et connect&#233; en Wifi   



 & Ensuite j'ai mont&#233; la Box a 50 cm de l'iMac&#8230; toujours en Wifi&#8230;



Bon, Ca vole pas haut non plus&#8230;  

Alors que une fois branch&#233;e en ethernet sur l'iMac  




On ne m'y prendra pas avec les Murs, parce que meme pos&#233;e sur le bureau coll&#233;e a l'iMac ca fait pas un pli pour la connexion que j'ai (8Mo)
une fois connect&#233; en ethernet j'ai test&#233; un partage de ma connexion avec un macbook en Wifi&#8230;
vitesse satisfaisante, donc le probleme ne viens donc pas de l'airport de l'iMac&#8230;
Donc finalement c'est le cable ethernet de 10m livr&#233; avec le decodeur TV qui est reli&#233; a l'iMac&#8230;
Le decodeur quand a lui a le petit cable ethernet qui est cens&#233; brancher un ordi&#8230;

Donc voila, en gros probleme resolu, si on peut dire&#8230;&#8230; Moi je me suis bien marr&#233; & J'espere ne vous avoir pas ennuy&#233; avec mon histoire, mais si vous avez une id&#233;e de comment regler tout ca (mis a part envoyer la box par une fenetre)  J'en serais ravi !! :love: :love:


----------



## eldendil (15 Juin 2007)

Je me redirige vers vous pour soumettre une discussion tent&#233;e dans le thread de Skype : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=49291&page=48.
Pascalformac a diagnostiqu&#233; que mon probl&#232;me avec Skype ou tout autre appli de t&#233;l. IP. devait provenir en fait de ma connexion &#224; la livebox.
En r&#233;sum&#233; mon mac est connect&#233; en wifi et un PC (qui n'a aucun probl&#232;me lui avec Skype) par ethernet...
Sur le Mac, Skype quitte inopin&#233;ment d&#232;s que mon interlocuteur accepte mon appel, ou des que moi, j'accepte son appel (essai infructueux aussi avec le num&#233;ro de test).
Si quelqu'un avait une id&#233;e de ce qui ne va pas avec la livebox pour qu'elle ne jette pas skype syst&#233;matiquement, ce me serait bien utile.
Merci d'avance


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Juin 2007)

eldendil a dit:


> Je me redirige vers vous pour soumettre une discussion tentée dans le thread de Skype : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=49291&page=48.
> Pascalformac a diagnostiqué que mon problème avec Skype ou tout autre appli de tél. IP. devait provenir en fait de ma connexion à la livebox.
> En résumé mon mac est connecté en wifi et un PC (qui n'a aucun problème lui avec Skype) par ethernet...
> Sur le Mac, Skype quitte inopinément dès que mon interlocuteur accepte mon appel, ou des que moi, j'accepte son appel (essai infructueux aussi avec le numéro de test).
> ...



Ai je bien compris ?
- Ton mac est relié à la Live Box en Wifi
- Un PC est relié à la Live Box (je ne sais comment) pour téléphoner par Skype 
- Ton Mac est relié au PC par un câble Ethernet

Si j'ai compris, tu as une erreur dans ton réseau.


----------



## eldendil (15 Juin 2007)

Non lol, pas tout &#224; fait &#231;a, j'ai donc du mal m'exprimer :

la livebox est connect&#233; &#224; un PC via Ethernet (aucun pb avec skype)

et au mac par wifi (puisque le mac peut pas etre connect&#233; USB), et c'est donc sur le mac que skype qui est correctement install&#233; plante au moment ou on accepte l'appel..


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Juin 2007)

eldendil a dit:


> Non lol, pas tout à fait ça, j'ai donc du mal m'exprimer :
> 
> la livebox est connecté à un PC via Ethernet (aucun pb avec skype)
> 
> et au mac par wifi (puisque le mac peut pas etre connecté USB), et c'est donc sur le mac que skype qui est correctement installé plante au moment ou on accepte l'appel..



OK. là, c'est bon et malheureusement je n'ai plus de suggestion à faire.

Sauf : as tu essayé de relier ton mac en ethernet à la LB. 

La seconde prise Ethernet de la LB est disponible à condition de désactiver le service télévision.

Autre essai à faire : toujours Mac en Ethernet et PC déconnecté.


----------



## eldendil (15 Juin 2007)

Oui effectivement &#231;a m'est un peu venu &#224; l'id&#233;e en remontant les posts de ce thread : j'ai vu qu'on pouvait connecter deux pc &#224; ethernet. Je vais donc essayer &#231;a et je dirai si &#231;a &#224; marcher.

En tout cas merci pour ton aide


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Juin 2007)

Erreur de double post


----------



## manustyle (19 Juin 2007)

Hello, je viens de commander une Livebox en location car je souhaitais passer à l'offre "Net" sans abonnement téléphonique.

Mais voilà, je possède encore un vieux Pismo, lequel tourne en wifi norme "b", qui ne gère que le WEP en sécurité. Celà va-t-il poser un problème avec la Livebox ?

merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Juin 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> Hello, je viens de commander une Livebox en location car je souhaitais passer &#224; l'offre "Net" sans abonnement t&#233;l&#233;phonique.
> 
> Mais voil&#224;, je poss&#232;de encore un vieux Pismo, lequel tourne en wifi norme "b", qui ne g&#232;re que le WEP en s&#233;curit&#233;. Cel&#224; va-t-il poser un probl&#232;me avec la Livebox ?
> 
> merci



La Live Box g&#232;re la cl&#233; WEP et je crois qu'elle accepte le 802-11B comme le G.

Par contre au niveau syst&#232;me, je crois qu'il y a des versions minimum. Il restera la possibilit&#233; de la connexion Ethernet.


----------



## pavitra (19 Juin 2007)

Rhaaa....
Grosse chaleur &#224; la lecture de tous ces posts.... 
Est-ce vraiment aussi gal&#232;re que cela, pour r&#233;ussir la connection &#224; la LiveBox...?
Justement dans peu de temps, il va falloir connecter un macbook Pro &#224; une Live box via Airport....
Est-ce que qqn aurait l'amabilit&#233; de recenser les chausses-trappes (pex un type de livebox, Sagem ou inventel &#224; &#233;viter ou au contraire choisir)  et les gestes qui sauvent.... p.e.x un pas &#224; pas  des manips...
Et puis pour commencer, cela se trouve o&#249; Airport ? + est-ce c'est que du logiciel ou du hard ? + C'est d'office dans un Macbook ou il faut penser &#224; le commander &#224; l'achat ?

Thanks
  P*

Derni&#232;re question pour d&#233;partager les ex-aequo: quelle est la diff&#233;rence entre wi-fi, blue tooth et airport ??
Ah... et puis aussi faut-il disposer / commander une Livebox sp&#233;ciale ou celle fournie en standard peut elle faire du sans fil...?


----------



## Souvaroff (19 Juin 2007)

pavitra a dit:


> Rhaaa....
> Grosse chaleur à la lecture de tous ces posts....
> Est-ce vraiment aussi galère que cela, pour réussir la connection à la LiveBox...?
> Justement dans peu de temps, il va falloir connecter un macbook Pro à une Live box via Airport....


Vu la majeure partie des post que j'ai pu voir un peu partout sur le net, ca releve un peu du parcours du combattant 
Mais en ce qui me concerne j'ai branché la Livebox, j'ai activé l'airport sur mon Mac, il a detecté la livebox, j'ai cliqué dessus, j'ai mis la clé wpa, & le Mac etait connecté a la box ensuite j'ai juste rentré mes identifiants et c'est tout depuis ca marche


pavitra a dit:


> Est-ce que qqn aurait l'amabilité de recenser les chausses-trappes (pex un type de livebox, Sagem ou inventel à éviter ou au contraire choisir)  et les gestes qui sauvent.... p.e.x un pas à pas  des manips...
> Et puis pour commencer, cela se trouve où Airport ? + est-ce c'est que du logiciel ou du hard ? + C'est d'office dans un Macbook ou il faut penser à le commander à l'achat ?


Moi j'ai une inventel  j'ai pour le moment aucuns soucis mis a part que le Wifi n'est pas au top (il n'y a pas d'antennes sur la livebox) & L'airport se trouve integré a ton mac



pavitra a dit:


> Dernière question pour départager les ex-aequo: quelle est la différence entre wi-fi, blue tooth et airport ??
> Ah... et puis aussi faut-il disposer / commander une Livebox spéciale ou celle fournie en standard peut elle faire du sans fil...?


Wifi & airport c'est la meme chose c'est juste qu'apple a decidé de l'appeler comme ca Le bluetooth c'est un peu l'equivalent de L'USB sans fil


----------



## sam houraille (20 Juin 2007)

pavitra a dit:


> Rhaaa....
> Grosse chaleur à la lecture de tous ces posts....
> Est-ce vraiment aussi galère que cela, pour réussir la connection à la LiveBox...?
> Justement dans peu de temps, il va falloir connecter un macbook Pro à une Live box via Airport....
> ...



Bonjour,

Je possède un Imac 20# Intel,
La liaison avec LiveBox Intel a été laborieuse, (faible connectivité) puis après une mise à jour automatique d'Apple, tout roule sans le moindre soucis. 
Ma fille qui possède un MacBook se branche sans effort également.

Si cela peut vous rassurer


----------



## pavitra (20 Juin 2007)

Merci pour les r&#233;ponses...... Avec un peu de chances la pub pour les nvx macs fait r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; Airport *Extr&#234;me* .... Cela simpliefiera peut-&#234;tre les choses....



DM-XM2 a dit:


> j'ai mis la cl&#233; wpa, & le Mac etait connect&#233; a la box&#8230;



Ah oui... il y avait aussi la question : qu'est-ce que cette cl&#233; wpa (ce mulot  ) dont tout le monde parle ?? Et la cl&#233; WEP ??

Et toujours en suspens :  cela se trouve o&#249; Airport ? + est-ce c'est que du logiciel ou du hard ? + C'est d'office dans un Macbook ou il faut penser &#224; le commander &#224; l'achat ?

Errrrr.... en ragardant sur le site APPLE, il est fait mention d'une carte AirPort Express : c'est juste un plus pour une meilleure connection o&#249; c'est absolument n&#233;cessaire pour se connecter sans fil....?
Il y a pex cette phrase : "Tout comme sa grande s&#339;ur, AirPort Extreme, AirPort Express utilise la norme sans fil 802.11g  ...."
 Ce qui au passage r&#233;pondrait partiellement &#224; la question ci-dessus (Airport serait une carte), mais si c'est la grande soeur, elle doit faire plus que la petite et donc y-a-t-il alors besoin de la petite...?



DM-XM2 a dit:


> Wifi & airport c'est la meme chose&#8230; c'est juste qu'apple a decid&#233; de l'appeler comme ca&#8230; Le bluetooth c'est un peu l'equivalent de L'USB sans fil&#8230;


Et bon alors, si le souhait est de se connecter sans fil &#224; une imprimante ou un scanner, c'est blue-tooth ou airport qui est utilis&#233;..?
Si c'est blue tooth, il faut rajouter qq chose &#224; la config, style une carte ou une borne...?


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Juin 2007)

*Airport* = technologie WIFI d'Apple. Se d&#233;cline sous forme de bornes et sous forme de cartes. 
*Les cartes* sont int&#233;gr&#233;es dans les micro-orcinateurs. On distingue plusieurs g&#233;n&#233;rations Airport (tout court) premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration &#224; la norme 802-11B puis Extr&#234;me &#224; la norme 802-11G.
Actuellement tous les Macs sont &#233;quip&#233;s de la technologie Airport en interne et les derniers sont, je crois, compatible &#224; une pr&#233;-norme 802-11N. Mais l&#224;, je n'ai pas suivi de pr&#232;s les derni&#232;res &#233;volutions.

*Les bornes* sont des routeurs WIFI Apple propose deux versions  : Extr&#234;me et Express (Express &#233;tant moins puissante mais embarquant des possibilit&#233; de connexion &#224; distance d'une cha&#238;ne HIFI).
La derni&#232;re version de borne Airport Extr&#234;me est &#224; la "pr&#233;-norme" 802-11N.

*WEP, WPA, WPA2* sont des normes de cryptage des signaux WIFI du moins s&#233;curis&#233; (WEP) au plus s&#233;curis&#233; (WPA2). Les cl&#233;s sont des cl&#233;s de cryptage (suites de caract&#232;res &#224; saisir comme des mots de passe).


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Juin 2007)

pavitra a dit:


> ... Et bon alors, si le souhait est de se connecter sans fil à une imprimante ou un scanner, c'est blue-tooth ou airport qui est utilisé..?
> Si c'est blue tooth, il faut rajouter qq chose à la config, style une carte ou une borne...?



Tout dépend de l'imprimante. Si elle est USB, la seule possibilité est de mettre en place un genre de serveur d'impression USB. Je crois que HP en a ou avait un à son catalogue. Autrement les bornes Airport permettent (avec certaines limites fonction des imprimantes) de connecter une imprimantes USB.

Autrement, il existe des imprimantes Ethernet ou WIFI ou Bluetooth ou les trois comme la HP Photosmart 7180. 
Dans le cas de cette dernière, tout micro ordinateur équipé WIFI peut s'y connecter  et utiliser les fonctions impression et scanner à distance sans aucun autre investissement. évidemment son prix est nettement supérieur à celui d'une simple imprimante USB.


----------



## pavitra (20 Juin 2007)

Merci mleroux pour les pr&#233;cisions....
Comme du coup la curiosit&#233; &#233;tait piqu&#233;e, quant &#224; la diff&#233;rence entre wifi et bluetooth qui agissent tous les deux sans fils et pouvaient donc sembler redondants ou concurrents, une petite recherche sur Internet permet d'apporter la contribution suivante &#224; l'&#233;difice:"Le standard Bluetooth est &#224; la fois compl&#233;mentaire et concurrent de Wifi. 
Tous deux visent &#224; instaurer par la voie des airs un dialogue entre syst&#232;mes. 
Wifi est un Ethernet sans fil, avec un d&#233;bit th&#233;orique de 11 Mbit/s et une port&#233;e atteignant 100 m&#232;tres, impl&#233;mentant donc les couches *basses* de communication, qu&#180;il faut compl&#233;ter par des protocoles tels que le partage de fichiers ou de p&#233;riph&#233;riques.

Quant &#224; Bluetooth, sa port&#233;e n&#180;exc&#232;de pas 10 m&#232;tres pour un d&#233;bit de 1 Mbit/s qui peut toutefois rapidement chuter &#224; 50 Kbit/s. 
Mais il inclut des protocoles de *haut niveau* baptis&#233;s profiles qui lui permettent en principe de faire dialoguer des syst&#232;mes, d&#232;s lors qu&#180;ils sont en pr&#233;sence les uns des autres. 
Diff&#233;rents profiles peuvent ainsi concerner la communication vocale entre un t&#233;l&#233;phone (ou un Mac) et une oreillette, le transfert de fichiers, la synchronisation (par exemple entre un Mac et un PDA) ou la connexion de p&#233;riph&#233;riques tels que scanners, imprimantes et clavier. 
Bluetooth se pose alors en alternative au port USB..... comme le pressentait DM-XM2

Apparemment bluetooth est aussi int&#233;gr&#233; au Mac (sous quelle forme ??) et s'active par un "tableau de bord"....

Bon on va bien voir ce que cela donne en pratique....

Quelqu'un sait si un Imac G3 (encore sous OS9), peut se voir doter de capacit&#233;s wifi ou bluetooth ...?

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (21 Juin 2007)

pavitra a dit:


> Merci mleroux pour les précisions....
> 
> Wifi est un Ethernet sans fil, avec un débit théorique de 11 Mbit/s et une portée atteignant 100 mètres...
> ... Quelqu'un sait si un Imac G3 (encore sous OS9), peut se voir doter de capacités wifi ou bluetooth ...?



Deux petites précisions : 

1) C'est la norme 802-11B qui est limitée à 11Mb/s la 802-11G est elle limitée à 54 Mb/s.

2) Sur cette page, tu trouveras tous les modèles de Macs et leurs différentes déclinaisons. Tu pourra ainsi trouver les caractéristiques et les possibilités de la machine qui t'intéresse.


----------



## talahaa (21 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai eu le même problème mais je l'ai résolu en changeant "mot de passe Wep" par "Clé wep héxadécimal..." dans le menu déroulant au dessus de la fenêtre de saisie de la clé.
ça a marché tout de suite après 
Cordialement


----------



## el-jibe (22 Juin 2007)

Salut &#224; tous, 

quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer que ces deux appareils NE SONT PAS compatibles ?




Merci d'avance.





Existe-t-il un r&#233;p&#233;teur, compatible avec la Livebox Sagem, qui me permettre d'&#233;tendre son signal afin que les m&#244;mes, malgr&#233; les couloirs et les murs aient acc&#232;s &#224; Internet ?

Re-merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2007)

el-jibe a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer que ces deux appareils NE SONT PAS compatibles ?
> 
> ...



J'avais fait ça chez un de mes clients, la Livebox à un bout, et à mi-chemin de l'autre, une borne Airport Express en relais. Mais à l'époque, j'avais du appeler le SAV Apple pour parvenir à mes fins (ce jour là, le SAV avait été très efficace, on avait réglé le problème en 10 mn). Par contre, je ne me souviens ni des manips précises, ni si c'était une livebox Sagem ou Inventel :rose:

Par contre, je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'incompatibilité entre Linsky et Livebox, confronté à un problème similaire la semaine passée, le technicien de Netgear m'avait informé qu'en général, les routeurs WiFi (quelle qu'en soit la marque) ne font pas "répéteur" Wifi, ils peuvent servir de relais, mais à condition d'être "alimentés" par un câble ethernet (câble ethernet entre la livebox et le routeur, et ensuite, selon où on se trouve, on se connecte en WiFi soit sur l'un, soit sur l'autre).


----------



## el-jibe (22 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'avais fait ça chez un de mes clients, la Livebox à un bout, et à mi-chemin de l'autre, une borne Airport Express en relais. Mais à l'époque, j'avais du appeler le SAV Apple pour parvenir à mes fins (ce jour là, le SAV avait été très efficace, on avait réglé le problème en 10 mn). Par contre, je ne me souviens ni des manips précises, ni si c'était une livebox Sagem ou Inventel :rose:
> 
> Par contre, je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'incompatibilité entre Linsky et Livebox, confronté à un problème similaire la semaine passée, le technicien de Netgear m'avait informé qu'en général, les routeurs WiFi (quelle qu'en soit la marque) ne font pas "répéteur" Wifi, ils peuvent servir de relais, mais à condition d'être "alimentés" par un câble ethernet (câble ethernet entre la livebox et le routeur, et ensuite, selon où on se trouve, on se connecte en WiFi soit sur l'un, soit sur l'autre).



Ben oui, justement, le LINKSYS WRE54G - WIRELESS-G RANGE EXPANDER
n'est pas un routeur Wifi, c'est bien un "répéteur". Et c'est pour cela que je cherche ça, parce que je ne peux pas mettre de câble entre ma Livebox (dans le salon) et l'endroit où je veux mettre le "répéteur" (dans le couloir à plusieurs mètres).


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2007)

Et tu as contact&#233; le SAV Linsky ?


----------



## el-jibe (22 Juin 2007)

Pas de réponse


----------



## manustyle (23 Juin 2007)

Bon reçu ma Livebox hier, et contrairement a certains, aucun problème pour me connecter en wifi avec un Alubook G4 et un pismo (wifi b). Ca a marché du premier coup.

Par contre, la portée du wifi est catastrophique comparé a mon ancien routeur adsl Linksys. Je regrette déjà d'être passé à cette livebox :hein:

Je vais essayer de lui greffer une antenne supplémentaire la semaine prochaine, on verra bien


----------



## dmo95 (26 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je suis actuelement chez mon cousin, il possède une livebox et un pc, ce dernier est connecté via le wifi et fonctionne parfaitement. En revanche lorsque j'essai de me connecter avec mon macbook, un message s'affiche lorsque j'essai de configurer le réseau comme quoi le mac n'est pas dans la liste pouvant se connecter !? BLACKLISTED !! 

Si quelqu'un cerne un peu mon problème, merci d'avance


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juin 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis actuelement chez mon cousin, il possède une livebox et un pc, ce dernier est connecté via le wifi et fonctionne parfaitement. En revanche lorsque j'essai de me connecter avec mon macbook, un message s'affiche lorsque j'essai de configurer le réseau comme quoi le mac n'est pas dans la liste pouvant se connecter !? BLACKLISTED !!
> 
> Si quelqu'un cerne un peu mon problème, merci d'avance


Faut faire un synchro avec un des ch'ti boutons noirs qui se situent en dessous de la LB.


----------



## dmo95 (27 Juin 2007)

Oui c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre le petit bouton "ascossiation" mais j'ai appuyer plusieurs fois et rien ... par contre la LB etait en fonctionnement et connectée à internet via wifi sur le pc. Il faut peut être faire la manip déconnecté ?


----------



## manustyle (28 Juin 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis actuelement chez mon cousin, il possède une livebox et un pc, ce dernier est connecté via le wifi et fonctionne parfaitement. En revanche lorsque j'essai de me connecter avec mon macbook, un message s'affiche lorsque j'essai de configurer le réseau comme quoi le mac n'est pas dans la liste pouvant se connecter !? BLACKLISTED !!
> 
> Si quelqu'un cerne un peu mon problème, merci d'avance



Par défaut la Livebox filtre les adresses MAC, il faut donc, soit désactiver ce filtrage sur la Livebox, soit relevé ton adresse MAC sur ton mac book (preferences systeme/reseau/identifiant airport) et la rentrer dans la Livebox.


----------



## dmo95 (28 Juin 2007)

C'est bon problème résolu, j'ai réussi la synchronisation avec la LB à l'aide de  la touche ascossiation de la LB ! Il fallait juste faire la manipulation sans pc de connéctés, puis j'ai ajoutée la clé de sécurité WEP. Ca a fonctionné directemment, nikel.

Merci quand même


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> C'est bon problème résolu, j'ai réussi la synchronisation avec la LB à l'aide de  la touche ascossiation de la LB ! Il fallait juste faire la manipulation sans pc de connéctés, puis j'ai ajoutée la clé de sécurité WEP. Ca a fonctionné directemment, nikel.
> 
> Merci quand même



Répètes après moi : "association" a-deux s-o-c-i-a-t-i-o-n !


----------



## raetch (30 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous,:modo:

je viens d'aquérir un nouvo mac (yeahhhhh) et je pense que ma question ne sera que la première d'une longue série... :mouais: 

Il semble que je sois dans le meme cas que plusieurs personnes : Je n'arrive pas a connecter mon ordi sur la livebox.
Après longue lecture du manuel, j'ai pourtant fait pas à pas ce qui était demandé... ca ne veut pas : echec de connection. La livebox est pourtant en mode association, aucun autre ordi n'est connecté...
Le mac me demande la clée wep et le manuel dit qu'il devrait demander la clée WPA personel.... c'est peut etre ca le problème???

Bref si quelqu'un à un peu de temps pour répondre à ma première question, je l'en remercie vivement!     

raetch


----------



## stefdefrejus (1 Juillet 2007)

Salut raetch.

On l'a d&#233;j&#224; dit.. Quand ton Mac te demande le "mot de passe WEP", tu as un menu d&#233;roulant. Tu choisis "cl&#233; WEP h&#233;xad&#233;cimale", puis tu retres ta cl&#233; WEP... et l&#224; &#231;a fonctionne.

Bonne journ&#233;e.


----------



## flotow (1 Juillet 2007)

L'hexa, c'est sur les Sagem, car moi, sur un Inventel, j'ai pas ca, pas du tout. Juste une clé normale WEP (ou pt'et WPA?) (option par defaut) et je vais pas virer mon pass juste pour me faire le plaisir de vous donner le nom


----------



## raetch (1 Juillet 2007)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> Salut raetch.
> 
> On l'a déjà dit.. Quand ton Mac te demande le "mot de passe WEP", tu as un menu déroulant. Tu choisis "clé WEP héxadécimale", puis tu retres ta clé WEP... et là ça fonctionne.
> 
> Bonne journée.



Merci, ca marche... 
désolée ma vue doit etre en train de baisser!
bonne journée


----------



## Pierrou (4 Juillet 2007)

J'ai &#233;t&#233; chercher une livebox ce matin chez Orange, apr&#232;s des mois de tractations avec le paternel  
Je m'attendais &#224; une grosse gal&#232;re, mais non... je l'ai branch&#233;e au cul du eMac par ethernet, no problem... ensuite j'ai fait chauffer la carte airport du iBook, no problem 

Trop classe, non ? :love:


Non ? 

Bon... je sors... :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> J'ai été chercher une livebox ce matin chez Orange, après des mois de tractations avec le paternel
> Je m'attendais à une grosse galère, mais non... je l'ai branchée au cul du eMac par ethernet, no problem... ensuite j'ai fait chauffer la carte airport du iBook, no problem
> 
> Trop classe, non ? :love:
> ...


 
Si sauf que tu pourras revenir lorsque tu auras un problème parce que là c'est le thread des gens qui ont un problème !!!

D'ailleurs moi j'ai un soucis !

J'ai l'imac 20" et 2 macbook branché dessus !

Tout fonctionne très bien (canal 10) ! et du jour au lendemain sur l'imac plus moyen de faire foncionner ! il ne reconnait plus la livebox !

Après plein d'essai je me suis mis sur le canal 2 puis ça refonctionnait !
puis quelques semaines plus tard rebelotte ! je me remet sur le canal 10 ça refonctionne !


Je me demande ou ça coince.....


----------



## Nayana (4 Août 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous !

Qu'est ce que ce forum peut me faire rire..! Les gens qui n'y arrivent pas utilisent parfois des expressions, &#224; mourir de rire lol. Je dis &#231;a parce qu'il n'y a pas 20 minutes, j'&#233;tais entrain de chercher sur votre magnifique forum la fa&#231;on pour installer internet sur mon petit iBook G4. Heureusement, des personnes comp&#233;tentes on expliqu&#233; de mani&#232;re tr&#232;s clair la proc&#233;dure.. et j'ai r&#233;ussi.

Donc pour les personnes qui gal&#232;re, et qui seraient pr&#234;tes &#224; ''d&#233;sint&#233;grer leur carte Airport int&#233;gr&#233;'' mdr, ne perdez surtout pas patience, et agissez comme on vous l'indique, sur ce forum.

Merci &#224; tous, sans vous je n'aurai jamais r&#233;ussi.

Gros Bibissss


----------



## Vincedu13 (7 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Ayant reçu ma livebox Vendredi dernier, je lai branché à la prise secteur et téléphone le jour même.

Hier, et après avoir acheté une rallonge ethernet, je branche à mon ordi, et la le voyant réseau local clignote (donc la livebox communique).

Sur le mac, je vais dans :
Préférence système
Réseau
Afficher à ethernet intégré
Configuration Ipv4 à Vian DHCP
Appliquer

Par contre les champs ip, sous-réseau, et routeur sont vide.

Et lorsque je tape dans Safari http://192.168.1.1, rien ne se passe, juste le message comme quoi lordi ne peut pas se connecter à internet.

Est-ce parceque la livebox nest pas encore activée ?
Ou bien faut-il rentrer des infos dans les champs vides ?

Merci !


----------



## Vincedu13 (8 Août 2007)

J'ai reessayé et cette fois ci dans les préférences système apparait:
une adresse ip en 169.xxx.xxx.xx
une adresse sous réseau en 255.xxx.x.x
une adresse IPv6 en fe80:0000:0000:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx

Et en ouvrant mon navigateur à l'adresse d'enregistrement, le message d'erreur est :
Safari ne peut ouvrir la page http://192.168.1.1 car le serveur ne répond plus.

C'est arrivé à quelqu'un???

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2007)

Vincedu13 a dit:


> J'ai reessay&#233; et cette fois ci dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me apparait:
> une adresse ip en 169.xxx.xxx.xx
> une adresse sous r&#233;seau en 255.xxx.x.x
> une adresse IPv6 en fe80:0000:0000:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx
> ...



Avec un masque en 255.255.0.0, l'adresse IP devrait commencer par 192.168.

Sur un r&#233;seau local, pour chaque octet &#224; 255 du masque, doivent correspondre des octets identiques pour toutes les IP non routables, donc dans ton cas, les deux premiers octets des IP locales doivent &#234;tre tous identiques.

Sur un petit r&#233;seau (moins de 200/250 postes), le masque devrait m&#234;me &#234;tre 255.255.255.0, et les trois premiers octets des adresses non routables devraient tous &#234;tre les m&#234;mes (192.168.0 ou 192.168.1).


----------



## Vincedu13 (8 Août 2007)

En effet mon sous réseau est bien 255.255.0.0 mais mon adresse ip commence par 169.254.xxx.xx
Je vais appeler Orange voir car ca fait une dizaine de jour maintenant.
Sur leur site de suivi, il est indiqué ceci :
Mes services :
Le téléphone illimité --> enregistré
Internet --> En cours de réalisation

Donc je ne sais pas si ils attendent que je me connecte pour mettre le statut en "enregistré" ou si ils sont longs.
Sachant qu'il y a 1 mois, l'ancien proprio de là où j'habite avait une livebox également!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2007)

Vincedu13 a dit:


> En effet mon sous réseau est bien 255.255.0.0 mais mon adresse ip commence par 169.254.xxx.xx
> Je vais appeler Orange voir car ca fait une dizaine de jour maintenant.
> Sur leur site de suivi, il est indiqué ceci :
> Mes services :
> ...



Une IP en 169.254 c'est peut-être une IP publique ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une IP en 169.254 c'est peut-&#234;tre une IP publique ?



Je crois que c'est peut &#234;tre l'IP d'un ordinateur non reli&#233; &#224; un routeur (fournie en local).
Ce qui pourrait vouloir dire qu'il n'est pas connect&#233; &#224; sa LB

Mais Vincedu13 nous dit qu'il rachet&#233; un c&#226;ble Ethernet, ce qui est &#233;tonnant car en g&#233;n&#233;ral, il est fourni avec la LB. Le c&#226;ble qui m'avait &#233;t&#233; fourni avait des prises rouges, ce qui incitait &#224; le brancher sur la prise rouge de la LB qui est la seule fonctionnelle en Ethernet l'autre (la jaune) &#233;tant, par d&#233;faut r&#233;serv&#233;e &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;vision.


----------



## Vincedu13 (8 Août 2007)

La livebox est connectée via le câble ethernet que j'ai acheté (10 mètres). et dans préférences réseau, un message comme quoi le cable ethernet est relié apparait.
Par contre je ne sait plus si c'est sur la prise jaune ou rouge de la LB que mon câble est branché (car sur la notice, les 2 sont précisées en "Port ethernet pour ordinateur ou décodeur").

J'essaierais ce soir de brancher le câble sur l'autre port.

Merci des conseils et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2007)

Vincedu13 a dit:


> ... (car sur la notice, les 2 sont pr&#233;cis&#233;es en "Port ethernet pour ordinateur ou d&#233;codeur")...



Non, dans la notice, il est aussi pr&#233;cis&#233; qu'une des deux prises ne peut &#234;tre utilis&#233;e en Ethernet que si l'option TV est d&#233;sactiv&#233;e.

Ceci a d'ailleurs d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; &#233;voqu&#233; &#224; plusieurs reprises dans ce fil.


----------



## Vincedu13 (8 Août 2007)

Vu que dans mon cas je n'ai pas pris l'option TV, ça veut dire que les 2 sont bonnes pour l'ethernet. 
'fin bon ça coûte rien de tester quand même.


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Août 2007)

Vincedu13 a dit:


> Vu que dans mon cas je n'ai pas pris l'option TV, ça veut dire que les 2 sont bonnes pour l'ethernet.
> 'fin bon ça coûte rien de tester quand même.



Ce qui était aussi mon cas car trop éloigné du DSLAM mais l'option est tout de même activée par défaut sur la LB.


----------



## Vincedu13 (9 Août 2007)

Bon et bien merci mleroux!  

J'ai branché le cable ethernet sur le rouge, et là j'ai pu me connecter au net, configurer ma wii, ...

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai quand même appelé avant Orange qui aprés avoir regardé mon dossier me dit que ça sera bon pour Vendredi. En gros elle voulais pas trop s'embêter ...

Et sur leur site, il y a toujours marqué en cou cours de réalisation.


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Août 2007)

Vincedu13 a dit:


> Bon et bien merci mleroux!
> 
> J'ai branché le cable ethernet sur le rouge, et là j'ai pu me connecter au net, configurer ma wii, ...
> 
> ...



O.K. Alors, bon surf.


----------



## luigielric (19 Août 2007)

Voila bonjour à tous ,

j'ai un petit souci avec ma live box sagem ... En effet , mon marmaud ayant activé la sécurité WEP , je n'ai plus accès à mon reseau...
Je pense que c'est la clé sous la live box qui est hexagesimal .. Alors j'ai essayé en mode WEP lors de la connexion mais rien n'y fait ...
Sur certain forum , j'ai lu qu'il fallait se mettre dans le mode WEP hexagesimal ou encore en WPA personnel en commencant la ligne avec un "$"...

Je ne sais pas trop quoi penser de cela ... J'aurai voulu savoir si une des deux dernieres combinaisons était la bonne ?

Ou alors n'y a - t -il pas une solution pour se connecter à la live box avec un cable et desactivé la clé ?


Merci de votre aide


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Août 2007)

luigielric a dit:


> Voila bonjour à tous ,
> 
> j'ai un petit souci avec ma live box sagem ... En effet , mon marmaud ayant activé la sécurité WEP , je n'ai plus accès à mon reseau...
> Je pense que c'est la clé sous la live box qui est hexagesimal .. Alors j'ai essayé en mode WEP lors de la connexion mais rien n'y fait ...
> ...



Si avec un câble Ethernet et en utilisant la  prise rouge de la Live Box.


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Août 2007)

Sinon tu réinitialise toute la livebox et tu remets tes identifiants de connexion et c'est reparti


----------



## phelibre (26 Août 2007)

Ola,

J'ai abonnement orange 512K à 20 E ... pas de problème.
Ma fille quitte la maison pour ces études et je compte lui fournir un abonnement orange livebox avec voie sur ip et service wifi ...

Je cherche un pdf ou equivalent qui décrit les possibilités de configuration de la livebox qui est je crois du materiel Sagem, merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2007)

phelibre a dit:


> Je cherche un pdf ou equivalent qui décrit les possibilités de configuration de la livebox qui est je crois du materiel Sagem, merci.



Sur le site d'Orange, il y a tout ça, et la livebox, il y en a deux, en fait, une Sagem, et une Inventel (et ils ne te laissent pas le choix de celle qu'ils te fournissent, et oui, il y a des différences).


----------



## fraisouil (27 Août 2007)

Pour paramétrer le LiveBox en Wifi, il faut suivre pas à pas la page 66 et 67 du Guide, sauf qu'il y a une erreur. Le champ sécurité sans fil, il faut sélectionner WPE hexadécimal .... au lieu de WPA personnel qui n'existe pas dans le mernu déroulant. Ensuite entrer le mot de passe qui est situé sous la LiveBox "clé sécurité WIFI. Ne pas mettre les espaces. Et ça marche sans problème.


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Août 2007)

fraisouil a dit:


> Pour paramétrer le LiveBox en Wifi, il faut suivre pas à pas la page 66 et 67 du Guide, sauf qu'il y a une erreur. Le champ sécurité sans fil, il faut sélectionner WPE hexadécimal .... au lieu de WPA personnel qui n'existe pas dans le mernu déroulant. Ensuite entrer le mot de passe qui est situé sous la LiveBox "clé sécurité WIFI. Ne pas mettre les espaces. Et ça marche sans problème.



La, tu parles uniquement pour toi, parce que, chez moi, sur un iBook G4 en 10.4.9 et un iMac C2D en 10.4.10, tous deux équipés de cartes Airport Extrêmes, il y a bien le WPA Personnel que je recommande fortement, s'il est disponible.   :king:

Démonstration :


----------



## gronulos (27 Août 2007)

fraisouil a dit:


> Pour paramétrer le LiveBox en Wifi, il faut suivre pas à pas la page 66 et 67 du Guide, sauf qu'il y a une erreur. Le champ sécurité sans fil, il faut sélectionner WPE hexadécimal .... au lieu de WPA personnel qui n'existe pas dans le mernu déroulant. Ensuite entrer le mot de passe qui est situé sous la LiveBox "clé sécurité WIFI. Ne pas mettre les espaces. Et ça marche sans problème.



Je confirme - (en tous cas sur un I Mac G5 / tiger) car après plusieurs siècles d'errements dus aux approximations de Orange, je ne sais plus qui dans ce sujet m'a indiqué le truc (voir qques mois en arrière - encore merci à lui)


----------



## Twi42 (27 Août 2007)

Salut à tous,

Je viens juste de recevoir mon MacBook, je n'arrive pas a mettre le wifi en marche.

J'ai le Mac OS X 10.4.10 et la dernière mise à jours de AirPort Extrème, au 1er démarrage du Mac il reconnait le SSID de ma livebox, il me demande un mot de passe de connexion mais j'ai sauter cette étape en cochan que l'ordi ne sera pas connecter sur internet. Ensuite j'arrive sur le bureau et je veux mettre le Wifi en marche, il me demande un mot de passe WEP pas de soucis je le tape et je met la livebox en syncronisation. Après avoir taper ma clé WEP il m'affiche " *Une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau AirPort "Wanadoo_52ed".* " j'ai aussi éssayer de mettre de le cryptage 128bit comme mot de passe mais rien n'y fait.

J'ai survolé le topic en éssayant quelque manip mais rien y fait, soit j'ai mal lu ou fait n'importe quoi.

Merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Août 2007)

Twi42 a dit:


> Salut &#224; tous,
> 
> Je viens juste de recevoir mon MacBook, je n'arrive pas a mettre le wifi en marche.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, la meilleure fa&#231;on de param&#232;trer sa connexion WIFI, c'est de commencer en Ethernet (avec la Live Box, utiliser la prise ethernet rouge). L&#224;, il n'y a aucun r&#233;glage &#224; faire pour se connecter &#224; la LB.  &#224; l'adresse http://192.168.1.1. l&#224;: 
- en fouillant un peu vous trouverez la cl&#233; WEP ou WPA. Si j'ai bonne m&#233;moire, sur la LB, il y a trois possibilit&#233; : WEP seul, WPA seul ou WEP et WPA. Moi, j'avais choisi la derni&#232;re option. 
- ensuite, chercher le cl&#233; Faire un copi&#233; de cette cl&#233; (&#231;a &#233;vite les erreurs)

Tout ce qui suit ne concerne que les cartes Airport Apple et pas les cl&#233;s USB
- aller dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me / r&#233;seau
- choisir afficher Airport

*Onglet Airport*
- par d&#233;faut se connecter au r&#233;seau pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;
- si ton r&#233;seau WIFI est dans la liste en dessous, le faire glisser en premier de la liste. Normalement, il devrait y &#234;tre.
- le s&#233;lectionner et cliquer sur le bouton modifier => nouvelle fen&#234;tre avec, normalement ton r&#233;seau WIFI ou SSID, c'est pareil)
- choisir s&#233;curit&#233; sans fil WPA Personnel ou WPA2 personnel
- dans mot de passe, faire un coll&#233; de la cl&#233; pr&#233;alablement copi&#233;e.
- cliquer sur OK
- cocher la case Afficher l'&#233;tat d'Airport dans la barre de menu

*Onglet TCP/IP*
- choisir Configurer IPV4 via DHCP
- cliquer sur le bouton renouveler le bail DHCP
- v&#233;rifier que l'adresse IP du routeur est bien celle de la LB
- Ne rien faire d'autre sur cet onglet

*Onglet PPPoE*
- v&#233;rifier que la case "se connecter via PPPoE" n'est pas coch&#233;e. Si elle l'est *la d&#233;cocher*, c'est imp&#233;ratif.

- Ne pas toucher aux autre onglets
-cliquer sur le bouton "Appliquer"
- aller dans le menu Airport de la barre de menus (quatre petits arcs de cercles)
s&#233;lectionner votre r&#233;seau WIFI (SSID de votre LB) un conseil changez le par un nom plus sympathique et qui vous parle.
Normalement, vous devriez vous connecter &#224; votre LB. Il est possible que votre mot de passe vous soit redemand&#233;, faites alors un nouveau coll&#233; de la cl&#233; et cochez la case pour le conserver dans le trousseau.
Vous pouvez alors retirer le c&#226;ble Ethernet.


----------



## Twi42 (27 Août 2007)

Finalement ça a marcher.

Merci quand même pour ce tuto, je vais le garder dans mes favoris.

Merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Août 2007)

Twi42 a dit:


> Finalement ça a marcher.
> 
> Merci quand même pour ce tuto, je vais le garder dans mes favoris.
> 
> Merci



Tout bon alors, bon surf.


----------



## rabate69 (3 Septembre 2007)

*probleme avec connexion wifi (livebox) sur mac os x 10.4.7* 
bonjour .
j'ai du mal a configurer mon r&#233;seau wifi via livebox .
donc si quelqu'un es fort pour les r&#233;solution des probleme sur mac os x 10.4.7 qu'il ce manifeste svp c'est plutot urgent merci a vous.
j'ai fait tt simplement ce qui &#233;crit dans le manuel d'installation
pr&#233;parer les aiport cliquer sur licone de r&#233;seau en haut a gauche selectionner livebox XXXX mai seulement au momen ou je devrais trouver WPA personnel il ne s'affiche pas


----------



## fraisouil (3 Septembre 2007)

Pour t'aider un peux, je viens d'installer la mienne sous peu. Il faut suivre scupuleusement le manuel de la LiveBox, et en premier que Internet ehernet avec cable RJ45 fonctionne bien. Ensuite il faut r&#233;aliser la connexion Wifi, pages 66, 67 du guide. Au chapitre 5, il faut s&#233;lectionner "WPE exad&#233;cimale" au lieu de WPA personnel. Saisir la cl&#233; de s&#233;curit&#233; Wi-Fi qui est en dessous de la Live Box, au dessus du code barre. Entrer le long N&#176; sans les espaces. Ensuite, la connextion Wi-fi doit &#234;tre effective.


----------



## macnew (4 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Je suis équipé chez moi d'un Imac intel d'un powerbook G4  d'un macbook pro et ... d'un vieux PC
Tous sont connectés en permanence avec ma livebox ainsi que mon imprimante wifi HP 6180
J'ai supprimé depuis le début le mot de passe de ma livebox
Je viens d'acheter pou r on fils un macbook or celui ci reconnait et s'associe avec la livebox sans problème sauf que cette association ne se garde pas en mémoire
Dès que le macbook se met en veille ou redémarre il faut pour se connecter à internet remettre la livebox en association...
Pouvez vous m'aider 
Merci à tous


----------



## morgane31 (7 Septembre 2007)

bonjour,

je tiens à vous dire que j'ai lu cherché et testé des solutions proposé dans le forum et orange mais internet ne fonctionne tjrs pas en wifi sur mon mac.

je possède un emac g4 700mgz auquel j'ai intégré une carte airport (version 2.0), l'installation de la carte s'est passée sans problème, elle détecte les réseaux internet.

j'applique les instructions précisées dans la doc orange à la lettre, sans oublié d'appuyer sur le bouton association(n°1) et de vérifier que le mode sans fil est activé.

je rentre la clé wep de la livebox en majuscule et sans espace, je coche ajouter au trousseau et je valide.

et la le message suivant apparait : "mot de passe de réseau airport par défaut incorrect."

j'ai testé en reliant par éthernet sa fonctionne, j'ai essayé le copier coller et j'ai le même message d'erreur, en changeant de canal ....


je ne sais plus koi faire si vous avez une idée, je suis prête à essayé.

merci de votre aide


----------



## fraisouil (8 Septembre 2007)

As tu bien dans la barre de menu OS 10 l'icone "WiFI" active, c'est &#224; dire en noir ? Dans ce menu d&#233;roulant, tu dois avoir LiveBox-6521 (si tu as une Sagem) et elle doit &#234;tre s&#233;lectionn&#233;e avant de faire les r&#232;glages (WPE exad&#233;cimale, clef Wifi de la LiveBox). Si &#231;a ne fonctionne pas tu as oubli&#233; quelque chose, et ce n'est pas en changeant de canal, que tu retrouve une connexion Wifi.


----------



## morgane31 (9 Septembre 2007)

oui l'icone wifi est active, et j'aisélectionné ma livebox inventel avec le bon n°, c'est lorsqueje rentre le motde passe donc la cléqu'il me dit quec'est incorrect.
D'autre part je n'ai pas wpe exo... j'ai donc sélectionné wpe ou wpa.


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Septembre 2007)

morgane31 a dit:


> oui l'icone wifi est active, et j'aisélectionné ma livebox inventel avec le bon n°, c'est lorsqueje rentre le motde passe donc la cléqu'il me dit quec'est incorrect.
> D'autre part je n'ai pas wpe exo... j'ai donc sélectionné wpe ou wpa.



Bonjour, je me permet de répéter ce qui a déjà été dit plusieurs fois dans ce fil : pour être certain de ne pas se tromper dans la saisie de la clé, i!l est conseillé de se connecter une première fois en Ethernet, de se rendre sur la page d'administration de la LB, d'y trouver la clé WPA, de faire un copié, d'ouvrir une connexion WIFI et à la demande de mot de passe, de faire un collé. 

Bien sur, tout ceci, si cela n'as pas encore été fait.


----------



## Barbibul (11 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,


Je me suis déjà présenté voici quelques semaines.
J'ai donc fait le pas et j'ai maintenant un mac portable sauf petit pb :

- j'ai un pc en wifi avec une livebox sagem qui fonctionne (surf internet ok)
- le mac est installé en wifi via airport, j'ai accès à la config de la livebox mais pas à internet.
J'ai installé pc et mac en réseau via la livebox en leur assignant des adresses ip fixes, en désactivant le dhcp et avec une clé wap.
Du PC, tout va bien, le surf, l'échange de fichiers avec le mac.
Du Mac, l'échange de fichiers avec le pc est ok mais je ne peux pas surfer, seule la page de config livebox est accessible.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée sur le pb, je tourne en rond...
Merci.
  :hein: :hein:


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Septembre 2007)

Barbibul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Je me suis d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sent&#233; voici quelques semaines.
> ...


Bonjour, et tu es rejet&#233; avec quel message d'erreur quand tu cherches &#224; te connecter &#224; Internet ?


----------



## Barbibul (11 Septembre 2007)

Safari m'indique que je ne suis pas connecté à internet, en passant par Firefox idem.
Safari me propose de revoir mac config réseau.
J'ai suivi le tuto qui est présenté sur http://www.bichofeo.com/.
Le partage de fichier  est totalement ok, je surfe avec le pc, la preuve   mais pas avec le mac, zut, zut...


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Septembre 2007)

Connais pas ton site. Une des erreurs les plus fréquentes avec la Live Box consiste à ne pas  décocher la case "Se connecter via PPPoE" de l'onglet PPPoE des préférences systèmes réseau / Airport.


----------



## Barbibul (11 Septembre 2007)

ça c'est bon, c'est bien décoché...:hein:  :hein:


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Septembre 2007)

Barbibul a dit:


> ça c'est bon, c'est bien décoché...:hein:  :hein:



Pas d'autre idée.


----------



## Barbibul (11 Septembre 2007)

C'est réglé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'était l'adresse de la livebox : 192.168.1.1 que je n'avais pas rentré dans l'adresse routeur.


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Septembre 2007)

Barbibul a dit:


> C'est réglé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O.K. bon surf.


----------



## spleen (13 Septembre 2007)

J'ai des problèmes de débit avec ma connexion Orange (c'était pareil chez Neuf...).
J'ai "droit" normalement à 2 Mb et à certaines heures (fin d'AM, début de soirée...) ça rame tellement que je me retrouve parfois à moins de 150 Kb 
Le support chez Orange est un peu comme partout ailleurs (ne les appelez QUE si vous n'avez besoin de rien...).
Je souhaite donc faire une réclamation par courrrier, preuves à l'appui.
Savez vous s'il y a un utilitaire dans la Livebox permettant d'enregistrer les débits réels ?
(je ne pense pas que des copies d'écran d'un testeur lambda plus ou moins exotique soit recevables par France Télécom)


----------



## kabeha (13 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, voilà mon pb (config : LB Sagem, 2 ordis reliés par ethernet) :

Alors que je peux naviguer sur le net sans pb avec les 2 ordis, impossible d'accèder à la LB, aucun navigateur ne veux m'afficher la page de config (alors que je la ping ça marche)  

Après plusieurs appels à la hot line, très perplexe devant le phénomène, plusieurs réinitialisation de la LB, ils se sont décidés à me l'échanger supposant une mémoire flash HS. Je reçois la nouvelle il y a 2 jours, reconfigure le tout, ouverture de certains ports, nickel mais voilà que les même symptômes se reproduisent.

Voyez-vous une autre explication qu'une nouvelle défection matérielle ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2007)

spleen a dit:


> J'ai des probl&#232;mes de d&#233;bit avec ma connexion Orange (c'&#233;tait pareil chez Neuf...).
> J'ai "droit" normalement &#224; 2 Mb et &#224; certaines heures (fin d'AM, d&#233;but de soir&#233;e...) &#231;a rame tellement que je me retrouve parfois &#224; moins de 150 Kb
> Le support chez Orange est un peu comme partout ailleurs (ne les appelez QUE si vous n'avez besoin de rien...).
> Je souhaite donc faire une r&#233;clamation par courrrier, preuves &#224; l'appui.
> ...



Si tu utilises toujours le m&#234;me testeur, et qu'en plus, il date les tests, que tu r&#233;p&#232;tes les tests 4 fois par jour pendant quatre ou cinq jours, et que tu joins les quinze ou vingt copies d'&#233;crans &#224; ta r&#233;clamation, il faudra bien qu'ils en tiennent compte, utilises en un avec un serveur identifi&#233;, c'est mieux.

Ah, aussi, v&#233;rifie aussi que lorsque ta bande passante baisse en down, elle ne monte pas en up, car dans ce cas, il te faudra rechercher la pr&#233;sence d'un condensateur inopportun dans ton installation t&#233;l&#233;phonique.


----------



## spleen (13 Septembre 2007)

J'utilise le testeur de 60 millions de consommateurs, qui garde en mémoire l'historique des connexions.
Mais je demandais ça parce qu'il est précisé dans les CGV d'Orange :
"seule la mesure du débit indiquée sur la *page information système du modem* pourra être utilisée par le Client pour faire valoir le non-respect des engagements de France Télécom"


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2007)

Et qu'est-ce qui t'emp&#234;che de l'utiliser ?


----------



## spleen (13 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce qui t'empêche de l'utiliser ?



Je ne trouve pas où ça se trouve dans l'interface d'administration de la Livebox.
Il y a des chiffres de download et d'upload dans la rubrique "statistiques" mais ils ne changent jamais et ils ne correspondent pas au débit réel.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2007)

Alors l&#224;, je peux pas t'aider, moi, c'est une Freebox que j'ai.


----------



## Deleted member 56171 (16 Septembre 2007)

Salut a tous je viens d'aquérir mon iMac, a vrai dire je viens de switcher! Venons en a mon problème, j'ai une livebos j'ai donc suivi le procéder du livret d'installation, tout c'est bien passé jusqu'au moment ou j'entre ma clé WEP, la un messga eme dit " le reseau selectioner restreint son accès grace  a une liste de controleq d'accès dans laquelle cet ordinateur n'est pa répertorier.
Je pens equ c'ets un rpoblèem d'autoristation étant donner que la led rouge de connection internet est fixe et que dans me spréférence systeme le réseau airport est activé. 
Si quelqu'un trouvais la solution!
Merci d'avance


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Septembre 2007)

jibe356 a dit:


> Salut a tous je viens d'aquérir mon iMac, a vrai dire je viens de switcher! Venons en a mon problème, j'ai une livebos j'ai donc suivi le procéder du livret d'installation, tout c'est bien passé jusqu'au moment ou j'entre ma clé WEP, la un messga eme dit " le reseau selectioner restreint son accès grace  a une liste de controleq d'accès dans laquelle cet ordinateur n'est pa répertorier.
> Je pens equ c'ets un rpoblèem d'autoristation étant donner que la led rouge de connection internet est fixe et que dans me spréférence systeme le réseau airport est activé.
> Si quelqu'un trouvais la solution!
> Merci d'avance



Bonjour, tu as peut être oublié la phase d'association de la Live Box et de ton micro : il faut appuyer sur un des deux boutons à l'arrière de la box, mais je ne sais plus trop lequel (tu devrais trouver dans la notice).


----------



## kabeha (17 Septembre 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Bonjour, tu as peut être oublié la phase d'association de la Live Box et de ton micro : il faut appuyer sur un des deux boutons à l'arrière de la box, mais je ne sais plus trop lequel (tu devrais trouver dans la notice).


Celui marqué REG


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Septembre 2007)

kabeha a dit:


> Celui marqué REG



ça dépend du modèle : Sagem ou Inventel.


----------



## rabate69 (25 Septembre 2007)

j'ai toujours mon probleme wifi sur le mac (voir haut) alors je me demande si ce n'est pas une question de portée savez vous un peu pres quelle la portée de la livebox sagem en wifi ??


----------



## melimelo13 (26 Septembre 2007)

Salut, 

J'aimerai savoir ce qu'est le code WPA personnel. quand je veux me connecter via airport, que je choisi ma livebox pour connecter, il me demande ce code ... Help !


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Septembre 2007)

melimelo13 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'aimerai savoir ce qu'est le code WPA personnel. quand je veux me connecter via airport, que je choisi ma livebox pour connecter, il me demande ce code ... Help !



Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum.  

La clé (et non le code) WPA personnel est une clé de cryptage des données utilisée par le WIFI. Tu devrais bien lire la documentation de ta LB où l'emplacement de la clé est décrit (en général une étiquette sous la box). Je conseille en général de se connecter en ethernet (câble) au début puis d'aller sur la page d'administration de la LB (192.168.1.1) avec un navigateur (Safari ou Firefox) de chercher un peu du coté de la sécurité et du sans fil ou Wifi pour trouver cette clé puis de faire un copié - collé pour la saisir quand elle est demandée à la connexion à la Livebox en WIFI.

PS : tout ceci a déjà été expliqué très largement dans ce fil.


----------



## melimelo13 (27 Septembre 2007)

Merci l'hippo, je vais essayer ça tout de suite !


----------



## melimelo13 (27 Septembre 2007)

C'est encore moi ! maintenant j'ai ce message " une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau airport "livebox" ".

J'en peux plus ! :rateau:


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Septembre 2007)

melimelo13 a dit:


> C'est encore moi ! maintenant j'ai ce message " une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau airport "livebox" ".
> 
> J'en peux plus ! :rateau:



As tu pensé à l'association ?


----------



## melimelo13 (27 Septembre 2007)

oui j'ai pensé à faire cette association ! Vous allé me dire que j'ai cas brancher la livebox par ethernet mais je peux pas la TV est en bas et Imac en haut !!! lol comment faire simple qd on peut faire compliqué.... 

est ce que ça pourrait être qu'il y a trop de distance entre Imac et la LB ? et aussi il y a 2 autres ordi en WiFi, ca fonctionne trés bien !


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Septembre 2007)

Change le canal de la livebox (passe sur le 2)
redémarre l'imac et la livebox
et tout devrait marcher


----------



## melimelo13 (27 Septembre 2007)

j'ai la livebox sagem, avant j'avais l'autre et je me souvient trés bien des 2 boutons distincts, mais je vois pas sur celle là.... suis un gros boulet! 

en tt cas merci pour votre rapidité de réponse et votre patience :love:


----------



## freakstepper (29 Septembre 2007)

bonsoir &#224; toutes et &#224; tous

Alors voil&#224;: ce soir, &#244; joie profonde, j'ai enfin &#233;t&#233; raccord&#233; par orange... le net marche, tout va bien... sauf que: je n'arrive plus apr&#232;s une premi&#232;re connexion &#224; me diriger vers la console de ma livebox via l'adresse sp&#233;cidfi&#233;e par orange (http://192.168.1.1/)
c'est comment qu'il faut faire, d&#232;s lors?

edith vient de me pr&#233;venir: truc assez cingl&#233;: &#231;a marche pas sous safari, mais sous firefox, si.... va comprendre....


----------



## CERDAN (29 Septembre 2007)

Vraiment, c'est pas possible, verifie bien l'adresse entr&#233;e.


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Septembre 2007)

freakstepper a dit:


> bonsoir à toutes et à tous
> 
> Alors voilà: ce soir, ô joie profonde, j'ai enfin été raccordé par orange... le net marche, tout va bien... sauf que: je n'arrive plus après une première connexion à me diriger vers la console de ma livebox via l'adresse spécidfiée par orange (http://192.168.1.1/)
> c'est comment qu'il faut faire, dès lors?
> ...



Bonjour, je ne suis plus chez Oranges depuis plusieurs mois. Il est vrai qu'au début de la Live Box les mises à jour n'étaient pas possibles via Safari mais la consultation restait fonctionnelle.. Quelques semaines avant que je ne change d'opérateur et après une mise à jour de la LB, Safari était devenu opérationnel en consultation comme en modification.

Si tu es bien relié au Net par *ta* Live Box, tu devrais trouver son adresse IP dans les préférences réseau - onglet TCP/IP c'est théoriquement l'adresse du routeur. A moins que tu n'aies un autre routeur sur ton réseau (ce qui est source d'ennuis sur un réseau).


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Octobre 2007)

freakstepper a dit:


> edith vient de me prévenir: truc assez cinglé: ça marche pas sous safari, mais sous firefox, si.... va comprendre....





CERDAN a dit:


> Vraiment, c'est pas possible, verifie bien l'adresse entrée.



ben perso ça ne m'étonne pas.
J'ai souvent eu du mal à me connecter à la console d'administration de la LB via Safari alors qu'avec FF il n'y a pas de soucis.


----------



## st02035 (3 Octobre 2007)

Salut

Voici ma REX sur : Imac, LiveBox Sagem et Wifi

1 - association sur la livebox (delais assez court &#224; mon gout)
2 - activation Airport
3 - choisir la Cl&#233; Hexadecimale
4 - renter la cl&#233;
5 - fini


----------



## st02035 (3 Octobre 2007)

freakstepper a dit:


> bonsoir &#224; toutes et &#224; tous
> 
> Alors voil&#224;: ce soir, &#244; joie profonde, j'ai enfin &#233;t&#233; raccord&#233; par orange... le net marche, tout va bien... sauf que: je n'arrive plus apr&#232;s une premi&#232;re connexion &#224; me diriger vers la console de ma livebox via l'adresse sp&#233;cidfi&#233;e par orange (http://192.168.1.1/)
> c'est comment qu'il faut faire, d&#232;s lors?
> ...


Arr&#233;te la LB et recommence. Pour info &#231;a marche sur safari.


----------



## freakstepper (3 Octobre 2007)

Je cherche, je cherche, mais je ne trouve pas, et n'étant pas très calé en réseau, je ne comprends pas grand chose à la console de gestion LB. Je voudrais ouvrir des ports pour ma mule, mais je bloque... quelqu'un pour m'aider? ou m'envoyer paître parce que je n'ai pas assez fouillé sur le forum?


----------



## freakstepper (3 Octobre 2007)

si seulement je pouvais être aidé ça serait formidable


----------



## freakstepper (3 Octobre 2007)

allez les copains... siouplait!


----------



## freakstepper (3 Octobre 2007)

j'insiste, car je n'ai probablement pas été d'une clarté confondante lors de ma première requête: je voudrais faire passer ma mule en High ID, je sais qu'il faut que j'ouvre des ports dans la console de gestion de ma LB, mais le problème, c'est qu'une fois devant la dite console, je ne comprends pas un traître machin de ce qui est indiqué. Donc, c'est-y possible que l'une ou l'un d'entre vous, faisant don de son temps pour la bonne cause (ou pas), m'indique la procédure à suivre???


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2007)

Ca peut t'aider ?

http://config.emule-inside.net/routeurs/livebox.htm


----------



## freakstepper (3 Octobre 2007)

merci ô mon zorro, mon batman, ma wonderwoman (????)
pour m'aider, ça m'aide!
moins ignare qu'il y a cinq minutes je suis...


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2007)

Et ça marche ?




freakstepper a dit:


> ma wonderwoman (????)



:mouais:


----------



## freakstepper (3 Octobre 2007)

ça court, même


----------



## manustyle (4 Octobre 2007)

Hello,
je suis passé en cryptage WPA sur ma livebox depuis hier et depuis je ne peux plus faire correspondre mon alubook G4 (Tiger) avec mon PC (XP).

Avez-vous déjà eu ce genre de problème ?

merci


----------



## Grichka (4 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de reçevoir mon iMac.
Lorsque, dans l'assistant, il me demande de configurer la wifi via l'airport, j'ai une liste de réseau qui s'affiche.
Je selectionne le miens et en dessous, il me demande un mot de passe. Je mets alors la clé de sécurité wifi (26 caractère) et je valide. Seulement il me dit que le mot de passe est invalide....alors qu'évidement, il est bon !!!

Je ne comprend pas. Y a t-il un autre mot de passe à rentrer ?

Je suis chez orange avec une livebox sagem !

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2007)

Grichka a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de reçevoir mon iMac.
> Lorsque, dans l'assistant, il me demande de configurer la wifi via l'airport, j'ai une liste de réseau qui s'affiche.
> ...



La clé WEP peut s'entrer avec 26 caractères hexadécimaux ... ou 13 caractères alpha-numériques. Vérifie que tu entres bien la tienne de la bonne manière !


----------



## Grichka (4 Octobre 2007)

J'ai donc tester en hexa une fois, ca na pas marché.
Puis une seconde fois (mais pas dans la même fenêtre) et la c'est bon ! J'espère juste que ca se connectera lors de mon prochain démarage !!

Merci à toi !


----------



## clochelune (4 Octobre 2007)

ah je vois que je e suis pas la seule &#224; avoir des soucis avec les mises &#224; jour LiveBox (la mise &#224; jour sous Safari n'a pas fonctionn&#233; hier)
j'acc&#232;de en revanche facilement &#224; l'interface de ma LiveBox que ce soit sous Safari ou Firefox
si quelqu'un pouvait me dire comment faire cette mise &#224; jour (mais bon, c'est pas le vrai probl&#232;me)

le vrai souci reste ailleurs

voil&#224;, depuis quelque temps je tente de connecter le PC portable de ma m&#232;re &#224; ma LiveBox pour qu'elle &#233;vite de payer un second abonnement &#224; wanadoo (en plus elle est branch&#233;e &#224; un modem avec prise USB, et &#231;a ne va &#234;tre super stable....)

 on n'a jamais r&#233;ussi &#224; cr&#233;er une connexion WIFI qui fonctionne sur le PC quand le r&#233;seau WIFI entre Mac et PC  est bien cr&#233;&#233;!

je m'explique :

la LiveBox reconait le PC, le WIFI est activ&#233; sur le PC mais la connexion &#233;choue &#224; chaque fois quand &#231;a fonctionne sur le MacBook

faut-il que j'active aussi le partage dans partage r&#233;seau de mon MacBook ?

pourtant ce que je souhaite est une simple connexion WIFI sans partage de donn&#233;es entre les deux ordinateurs!

un technicien ami de ma m&#232;re a pass&#233; trois heures sans pouvoir r&#233;soudre le probl&#232;me sur le PC portable (lui est sous Free), on a branch&#233; sans aucun soucis le PC en ethernet sur ma LiveBox pour pouvoir t&#233;l&#233;charger des mises &#224; jour etc, 
et  ensuite, la LiveBox reconnait le PC, le PC reconnait qu'il a un r&#233;seau WIFI, mais la connexion &#233;choue &#224; chaque fois
 (on a bien s&#251;r test&#233; tous les changements de canal depuis l'interface de la LiveBox sans succ&#232;s... test&#233; le mode association aussi)

mais peut-&#234;tre finalement dois-je activer le partage entre MacBook et PC dans l'onglet r&#233;seau de mon MacBook ?
c'est la premi&#232;re fois que je tente une connexion WIFI entre deux ordinateurs...
sur mon Mac &#231;a avait fonctionn&#233; parfaitement

au niveau du PC ils disent qu'il y a un probl&#232;me de bus trop faible dans bande passante... 

l'ami a t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; aussi divers pilotes Intel etc li&#233;s au PC, mais rien, la LiveBox reconna&#238;t le PC qui reconna&#238;t son r&#233;seau WIFI mais refuse la connexion &#224; chaque fois!
et &#224; chaque fois le PC ouvert demande d'&#234;tre raccord&#233; au WIFI de ma LiveBox (avec le num&#233;ro de la LiveBox) et quand je tente "pas de connexion " me dit-il...

j'ai dit au technicien "le Mac c'est bien simple" (lui n'est que pour le PC mais souhaite installer Linux et je lui ai pr&#233;cis&#233; que l'architecture de Mac OS X ressemblait aussi &#224; Linux... il a reconnu que j'avais quelques arguments puisqu'il me stipulait que les gens du CEA Saclay o&#249; travaille ma m&#232;re ont les programmes du CEA install&#233;s sur le PC personnel, et je lui ai dit "oui mais si souci avec l'un deux, il existe BootCamp ou Parallels - puis &#224; la retraite, ma m&#232;re n'aura plus besoin de leurs proagrammes internes... et pourra lire les fichiers Word, Excel et PowerPoint sans soucis... et pas besoin de virus qui ralentissent de beaucoup le d&#233;marrage du PC etc... bon, il n'a pu trop r&#233;pliquer sur le coup et ma m&#232;re s'appr&#234;te &#224; changer plus tard pour un Mac, &#231;a, &#231;a me fait plaisir elle qui m'avait convaincue de reprendre un PC et n'avait pas compris l'achat de mon 1er iMac... depuis le passage &#224; Intel, on a des arguments assez persuasifs...)

si quelqu'un a une solution...

merci!


----------



## WinMac (5 Octobre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> la LiveBox reconait le PC, le WIFI est activé sur le PC mais la connexion échoue à chaque fois quand ça fonctionne sur le MacBook


as-tu bien rentré tes identifiants personnels de connexion "Orange" dans Internet Explorer pour le Web puis Outlok Express pour la messagerie (outils,...) ?
J'ai une Live Box "Orange" pour 1 MacPro (Tiger + XP SP2 sous Parallel) en Ethernet puis 2 autres PC sous XP dont 1 en USB et l'autre le portable en Wi-fi qui fonctionnent sans aucun problème depuis des mois


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> on n'a jamais r&#233;ussi &#224; cr&#233;er une connexion WIFI qui fonctionne sur le PC quand le r&#233;seau WIFI entre Mac et PC  est bien cr&#233;&#233;!
> 
> je m'explique :
> 
> la LiveBox reconait le PC, le WIFI est activ&#233; sur le PC mais la connexion &#233;choue &#224; chaque fois quand &#231;a fonctionne sur le MacBook



La premi&#232;re hypoth&#232;se qui me vienne &#224; l'esprit, c'est que le mode "routeur" n'est pas activ&#233; sur la livebox (mais me demande pas comment on fait, moi, j'ai une Freebox, et la Freebox est &#224; la Livebox ce que le Mac est au PC). 

Par contre, pour le v&#233;rifier, c'est facile : tu connectes le Mac, et tu regardes dans "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences r&#233;seau" quelle adresse IP il a : si il a une adresse publique (c'est &#224; dire pas en "192.168.x.x" ou en "10.0.0.x" qui sont des adresses dites "non routables"), c'est que mon hypoth&#232;se est la bonne.


----------



## clochelune (5 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La première hypothèse qui me vienne à l'esprit, c'est que le mode "routeur" n'est pas activé sur la livebox (mais me demande pas comment on fait, moi, j'ai une Freebox, et la Freebox est à la Livebox ce que le Mac est au PC).
> 
> Par contre, pour le vérifier, c'est facile : tu connectes le Mac, et tu regardes dans "Préférences réseau" quelle adresse IP il a : si il a une adresse publique (c'est à dire pas en "192.168.x.x" ou en "10.0.0.x" qui sont des adresses dites "non routables"), c'est que mon hypothèse est la bonne.



oups! je vois en effet l'adresse IP 10.211 et des poussière
l'adresse du sous réseau activée
mais dans routeur rien du tout...

comment activer cela ?

(je pars ce W-E, je verrai donc lundi si des pistes nouvelles sont venues)

merci à toi Pascal en tout cas


----------



## flotow (5 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (mais me demande pas comment on fait, moi, j'ai une Freebox, et la Freebox est à la Livebox ce que le Mac est au PC).



Sauf qu'une LB bien configurée peut tourner tres bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sauf qu'une LB bien configurée peut tourner tres bien



Ben un PC aussi, hein !, mais une LB bien configurée, c'est comme un PC bien configuré, on en croise rarement


----------



## redwing (7 Octobre 2007)

J'ai rentré la clé WEP de ma livebox au moins 15 fois et impossible de me connecter. Et puis j'ai relu le mode d'emploi orange fourni avec, chapitre mac, page 66 : "configurer votre livebox en mode WPA Personnel" (plutôt qu'en WEP). La voilà la solution !!!


----------



## clochelune (8 Octobre 2007)

me revoici donc...

donc, je suis dans l'interface de ma LiveBox, je suis entr&#233;e dans le mode routeur de ma configuration avanc&#233;e pour lancer ce fameux routeur qui permettra &#224; la LiveBox de relier le WIFI de mon MacBook (qui fonctionne tr&#232;s bien, configuration en cinq minutes!) au WIFI du PC de ma m&#232;re (r&#233;sau d&#233;j&#224; cr&#233;&#233;, reconnu par la LiveBox mais dont la connexion reste inexistante sans doute &#224; cause de ce routeur non configur&#233

&#224; partir de l&#224;, je fais comment pour &#233;viter des b&#234;tises de ma part ?

merci et bonne journ&#233;e


----------



## flotow (10 Octobre 2007)

Salut a tous,
Orange a sorti un nouveau firmware pour la LB Inventel: v5.10.7-fr
La grosse nouveauté est le 'WiFi facile'. Je ne sais pas ce que c'est, mais je l'ai desactivé


----------



## dishe (18 Octobre 2007)

Dans la barre de menu airport, il y a le nom de la live box, cliquer sur autre, ensuite sur nom du réseau, selectionner livebox XXX, sécurité sans fil, cle hexadecimale 40/128 bits appuyer sur le bouton 1 de la live box et rentrer la cle wep (en majuscule) voilà, moi ça a marcher comme ça...


----------



## dishe (18 Octobre 2007)

Dans la barre de menu airport, il y a le nom de la live box, cliquer sur autre, ensuite sur nom du réseau, selectionner livebox XXX, sécurité sans fil, cle hexadecimale 40/128 bits appuyer sur le bouton 1 de la live box et rentrer la cle wep (en majuscule) voilà, moi ça a marcher comme ça...


----------



## ptitdon (18 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, 
J'ai une carte airport 1ère génération et une livebox inventel. 
Pb : ma carte airport ne reconnaît pas le réseau LIVEBOX, pas plus que les autres réseaux d'ailleurs (je vis dans un immeuble où 15 personnes au moins ont le net). 
J'ai essayé de la configurer dans tous les sens (créer un réseau, autre etc.) et rien ne marche. 

Merci de votre aide 

Ptitdon


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Octobre 2007)

Pas moyen de retrouver l'info sur le net ou dans la notice. J'ai tr&#232;s certainement mal cherch&#233;, mais pas moyen de trouver &#231;a. :rose:


Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me donner la m&#233;thode pour &#233;teindre les diodes rouges de la livebox Sagem?


----------



## macrennes (21 Octobre 2007)

bonjour et bien venu au club !

j'ai le m^probleme avec une connection minimac et imac;
le minimac se connecte sur une adresse neuf wifi, mais pas sur ma livebox qu'elle reconnait ,mais impossible de retenir le code WAP que j'ai également rentré mil fois ?

j'ai essaye tous les paramétrage de je trouve en foutant le bordel d'ailleur ,tjs rien il va falloir monter un syndicat ? pour se faire bentendre ?
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/ima...s.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/mouais.gif


----------



## Psygod (23 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais juste savoir si Orange remboursait les frais de résiliation dûs à son ancien FAI lorsqu'on "migrait" chez eux ...

Merci


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Octobre 2007)

Alors &#231;a, ce serait &#233;tonnant. Demande toujours.


----------



## WinMac (25 Octobre 2007)

Psygod a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais juste savoir si Orange remboursait les frais de résiliation dûs à son ancien FAI lorsqu'on "migrait" chez eux ...
> 
> Merci


éh non


----------



## JPD (25 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
j'ai actuellement une connection ADSL par modem (sagem je crois), une borne Airport extreme un G5 et un iMac ainsi que mon PBG4...
Ca ne marche pas trop mal sauf qq petit problemes de connection avec une recherche de PPoE pas toujours reglee  

Orange me relance pour changer mon abonnement et prendre une LiveBox.
Il n'y a a priori pas de modification tarifaire et j'aurais le telephone IP illimite et la possibilite de le TV en plus.

Est ce que ca vaux le coup?
Est ce dur a configurer?
Merci de votre avis et de vos conseils


----------



## clochelune (25 Octobre 2007)

juste dire : &#231;a y est, youpi!

ma m&#232;re est enfin reli&#233;e &#224; la LiveBox
je n'avais pas &#224; toucher &#224; l'interface etc

mais juste &#224; r&#233;activer le mode association sur le bouton de ma LiveBox
je l'avais fait mais au mauvais moment quand le WIFI n'&#233;tait pas encore r&#233;ellement activ&#233; sur son PC
l'intervention du copain technicien PC&#233;iste a finalement &#233;t&#233; utile puisqu'il avait activ&#233; son WIFI mais &#233;tant sous Free, n'avait pas compl&#232;tement pu finaliser le tout avec ma LiveBox!

du coup je viens de lui cr&#233;er un nouveau compte Orange
elle pourra enfin se d&#233;sabonner de son compte et se s&#233;parer de ce vieux modem usb!


----------



## WinMac (26 Octobre 2007)

JPD a dit:


> Est ce dur a configurer?


J'ai une LiveBox Sagem depuis 1 an et lorsque j'ai d&#233;marr&#233; mon MacPro pour la premi&#232;re fois tout frais sorti de son carton et raccord&#233; en Ethernet il s'est connect&#233; tout seul &#224; ma grande surprise sans que je n'intervienne en quoi que ce soit comme avec les P&#233;c&#233;s  bon &#231;a c'est pas gr&#226;ce &#224; la LiveBox mais &#224; Apple :love:
Pendant les 6 premiers mois pas de probl&#232;me mais *par contre depuis 6 mois j'en ai ras le bol de Mamadoo enfin Orange et cette LiveBox* car je perd tr&#232;s souvent la synchro et la com se coupe   C'est pratiquement syst&#233;matique quand on d&#233;croche le t&#233;l&#233;phone (fixe) soit pour appeler soit quand il sonne lorsque quelqu'un appelle ! (oui, oui, il y a 1 filtre ADSL &#224; chaque bout donc 2). Pour Orange/Wanadoo ya pas de probl&#232;me chez eux &#231;a vient forcement de France T&#233;l&#233;com et pour FT ya pas de probl&#232;me sur ma ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique donc &#231;a vient forcement de Wanadoo (Orange) !!!! :modo:
Par contre quand je d&#233;croche mon t&#233;l&#233;phone fixe (et non d&#233;branch&#233 et tant qu'il reste d&#233;croch&#233;, donc en occupation, je n'ai AUCUNE coupure internet ! Depuis plusieurs mois mon t&#233;l&#233;phone reste d&#233;croch&#233; en situation d'"occupation" et plus de probl&#232;me de coupures internet mais on ne peux plus m'appeler au t&#233;l&#233;phone puisque ce dernier est.....occup&#233; !!! 
Je crois bien que je vais abandonner la LiveBox en achetant un modem ADSL avec des ports Ethernet  + USB + Wi-Fi ! Si quelqu'un en connait un tr&#232;s bon....pour raccorder 1 MacPro + 1 PC + 1 PC portable en Wi-Fi


----------



## Agrippa II (30 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
voilà ma question, j'ai une livebox inventel Sliver. Mon Macbook (acheté le deux octobre ) se connecte toujours au maximum via l'Airport.
Mais l'Imac ne dépasse jamais deux ou trois barres. (là je vous écris du Macbook et je suis à côté de l'Imac). 
Que dois-je faire pour booster le wifi de l'Imac? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## So6 (4 Novembre 2007)

Je suis chez Orange et y a pas &#224; dire, c'est quand m&#234;me du grand portnawak de devoir payer plus pour avoir une IP fixe.

J'ai &#233;crit &#224; Super Sarkozy.


----------



## melaure (5 Novembre 2007)

WinMac a dit:


> J'ai une LiveBox Sagem depuis 1 an et lorsque j'ai démarré mon MacPro pour la première fois tout frais sorti de son carton et raccordé en Ethernet il s'est connecté tout seul à ma grande surprise sans que je n'intervienne en quoi que ce soit comme avec les Pécés  bon ça c'est pas grâce à la LiveBox mais à Apple :love:
> Pendant les 6 premiers mois pas de problème mais *par contre depuis 6 mois j'en ai ras le bol de Mamadoo enfin Orange et cette LiveBox* car je perd très souvent la synchro et la com se coupe   C'est pratiquement systématique quand on décroche le téléphone (fixe) soit pour appeler soit quand il sonne lorsque quelqu'un appelle ! (oui, oui, il y a 1 filtre ADSL à chaque bout donc 2). Pour Orange/Wanadoo ya pas de problème chez eux ça vient forcement de France Télécom et pour FT ya pas de problème sur ma ligne téléphonique donc ça vient forcement de Wanadoo (Orange) !!!! :modo:
> Par contre quand je décroche mon téléphone fixe (et non débranché) et tant qu'il reste décroché, donc en occupation, je n'ai AUCUNE coupure internet ! Depuis plusieurs mois mon téléphone reste décroché en situation d'"occupation" et plus de problème de coupures internet mais on ne peux plus m'appeler au téléphone puisque ce dernier est.....occupé !!!
> Je crois bien que je vais abandonner la LiveBox en achetant un modem ADSL avec des ports Ethernet  + USB + Wi-Fi ! Si quelqu'un en connait un très bon....pour raccorder 1 MacPro + 1 PC + 1 PC portable en Wi-Fi



Je compatis avec toi, je suis dans le même soucis depuis quelques semaines (je suis chez Orange/Wanadoo depuis 6 ans je crois).

Je n'ai pas essayé le coup du téléphone, mais bon je n'y crois pas trop. Je pense qu'il y a de gros soucis dans les centraux et qu'ils font n'importe quoi sur les connexions.


----------



## Faroja (5 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Je compatis avec toi, je suis dans le même soucis depuis quelques semaines (je suis chez Orange/Wanadoo depuis 6 ans je crois).
> 
> Je n'ai pas essayé le coup du téléphone, mais bon je n'y crois pas trop. Je pense qu'il y a de gros soucis dans les centraux et qu'ils font n'importe quoi sur les connexions.




Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème avec un modem Speed touch (Thomson) et une borne airport extrême. J'ai un imac core duo 20".
J'ai fait venir à plusieurs reprises des techniciens de FT. Résultat des courses? C'est le téléphone fixe qui est en cause (téléphone obtenu chez FT!!!!!).
Alors j'ai débranché ce téléphone et depuis plus de coupures. Mais je n'ai plus de téléphone fixe C'est beau le progrès


----------



## melaure (5 Novembre 2007)

Tiens je pourrais essayer ça la prochaine fois que ça coupe. Je vais y penser. La c'est revenu ce soir (je suis passé à une agence avant de rentrer mais c'est une coïncidence)


----------



## Faroja (8 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Je compatis avec toi, je suis dans le même soucis depuis quelques semaines (je suis chez Orange/Wanadoo depuis 6 ans je crois).
> 
> Je n'ai pas essayé le coup du téléphone, mais bon je n'y crois pas trop. Je pense qu'il y a de gros soucis dans les centraux et qu'ils font n'importe quoi sur les connexions.



Bonjour,

 J'ai eu ce même souci de téléphone (imac 20", aiport extrême, modem speedtouch Thomson). Je viens de changer mon téléphone pour un modèle actuel (celui que j'avais avait plus de 10 ans) et tout fonctionne parfaitement maintenant. Les techniciens de France Télécom m'avaient dit que le téléphone que j'avais était incompatible avec l'adsl et je constate qu'ils avaient raison.
Donc c'est juste pour vous dire que si votre problème persiste, pensez à changer votre téléphone fixe s'il s'agit d'un modèle ancien.


----------



## melaure (8 Novembre 2007)

Ils m'ont fait faire des tas de tests avec juste la livebox sur chacune de mes deux prises. Rien à faire. Apparement je n'ai plus de ligne du tout ... 

Ils vont venir du coup.


----------



## Faroja (8 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Ils m'ont fait faire des tas de tests avec juste la livebox sur chacune de mes deux prises. Rien à faire. Apparement je n'ai plus de ligne du tout ...
> 
> Ils vont venir du coup.



Si tu utilise un téléphone via la live box tu n'as plus de ligne fixe, dixit france Télécom


----------



## melaure (9 Novembre 2007)

Faroja a dit:


> Si tu utilise un téléphone via la live box tu n'as plus de ligne fixe, dixit france Télécom



Oui mais même en dégroupé tu gardes une ligne physique. Ce n'est pas de la magie 

Il y a une coupure quelque part.


----------



## Agrippa II (9 Novembre 2007)

N'ayant pas eu de réponses ( et devant être un peu boulet ) je vous repose ma question.
Pourquoi sur mon Imac Alu l'Airport ne dépasse jamais deux ou trois barres (et bien souvent il y en a qu'une).
Cela provient de la Livebox Inventel ou du Mac? (celui reconnaissant bien tous les réseaux du coin dont le mien ).
Merci de vos éclairages ô grands mac users


----------



## melaure (10 Novembre 2007)

Bon le gars est venu, a démonté toutes les prises, refait le câblage et ça marche. Comme quoi c'était pas grand chose ... mais payant !


----------



## Faroja (10 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Bon le gars est venu, a démonté toutes les prises, refait le câblage et ça marche. Comme quoi c'était pas grand chose ... mais payant !



Oui chez moi j'avais fait également changer tous mes cables.
Cela étant les coupures ont continué tant que mon ancien téléphone fixe était installé.
Je ne veux pas être pessimiste et j'espère pour toi que tout marchera sans problème. Si ca recommence, n'hesites pas, vires ton téléphone fixe s'il s'agit d'un modèle de plus de 5 ans.


----------



## WinMac (16 Novembre 2007)

Faroja a dit:


> Si ca recommence, n'hesites pas, vires ton téléphone fixe s'il s'agit d'un modèle de plus de 5 ans.


 pourquoi "plus de 5 ans" ou moins de 5 ans ? (j'ai aussi des coupures, des pertes de synchro....)


----------



## Faroja (17 Novembre 2007)

WinMac a dit:


> pourquoi "plus de 5 ans" ou moins de 5 ans ? (j'ai aussi des coupures, des pertes de synchro....)


 Ca je n'en sais rien, toujours est-il que France télécom m'a confirmé que mon téléphone n'était pas compatible avec l'adsl. Mon téléphone datait de dix ans à peu près. Téléphone fourni par France Télécom à l'époque.
En tout cas depuis l'acquisition d'un téléphone récent, plus aucune coupure (cela fait 3 semaines maintenant).


----------



## Cath83 (25 Novembre 2007)

Toum-aïe a dit:


> hello
> 
> J'ai besoin de vos conseils car depuis quelques semaines çà râme sérieusement:mouais: j'ai donc le pc de mon fils et mon ibook branchés via la live box sagem (elle a 3 ans à peu près). Soit je n'ai plus de connection et suis obligée d'appuyer sur le petit bouton sous la live box (çà marche un coup sur deux) ou bien tout rame lamentablement comme si je retournais à l'ancienne version via la prise tél
> 
> ...



Bonjour les poilus,

Je sais, ce post date un peu, mais au moins on ne m'accusera pas de radoter ...
Bref, je me pose la même question que *Toum-aïe * se posait il y a une 100 taine d'années : y 'a t-il un moyen de savoir si le voisin pique sa connexion ou pas ? En appart d'accord, ce doit être facile, mais je suis en habitat individuel, quelle distance ? si je le vois sur son balcon emballé dans de l'aluminium les soirs de pleine lune, un bras en l'air et une passoire sur la tête, dois je voir mes craintes confirmées ???
NB je n'ai pas sécurisé par la clef wep,  ma connexion, la livebox reconnait les PC de la famille et recrache lamentablement mon MacBook...


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Novembre 2007)

Cath83 a dit:


> Bonjour les poilus,
> 
> Je sais, ce post date un peu, mais au moins on ne m'accusera pas de radoter ...
> Bref, je me pose la même question que *Toum-aïe * se posait il y a une 100 taine d'années : y 'a t-il un moyen de savoir si le voisin pique sa connexion ou pas ? En appart d'accord, ce doit être facile, mais je suis en habitat individuel, quelle distance ? si je le vois sur son balcon emballé dans de l'aluminium les soirs de pleine lune, un bras en l'air et une passoire sur la tête, dois je voir mes craintes confirmées ???
> NB je n'ai pas sécurisé par la clef wep,  ma connexion, la livebox reconnait les PC de la famille et recrache lamentablement mon MacBook...



Bonjour, tu peux toujours vérifier sur la page d'administration de la LB, dans la liste des adresses mac du menu réseau sans fil qu'il n'y a pas des ordinateurs non connus de toi qui soient autorisés à se connecter.


----------



## Cath83 (25 Novembre 2007)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Bonjour, tu peux toujours vérifier sur la page d'administration de la LB, dans la liste des adresses mac du menu réseau sans fil qu'il n'y a pas des ordinateurs non connus de toi qui soient autorisés à se connecter.




Impec. J'ai vu, seuls nos ordis sont listés. Mais alors... à quoi sert la clef wep finalement, à part faire couler beaucoup d'encre, et provoquer des dépressions nerveuses ??? tu sais toi ?
NB, et donc, mon voisin est innocent !


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Novembre 2007)

Cath83 a dit:


> Impec. J'ai vu, seuls nos ordis sont listés. Mais alors... à quoi sert la clef wep finalement, à part faire couler beaucoup d'encre, et provoquer des dépressions nerveuses ??? tu sais toi ?
> NB, et donc, mon voisin est innocent !



C'est une protection supplémentaire par cryptage des données qui transitent via la LB.
La Mac Adress peut être imitée et un indélicat se faire passer pour un des ordinateurs connus.

La clé WEP est elle même assez illusoire comme protection sachant qu'il faut moins de dix minutes à un logiciel pour la déchiffrer. Les clés WPA sont elles un peu plus difficiles à "cracker" et sont donc préférables.

Pour prendre une image, une serrure sur une porte, c'est bien mais trois c'est mieux.


----------



## Cath83 (25 Novembre 2007)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> C'est une protection supplémentaire par cryptage des données qui transitent via la LB.
> La Mac Adress peut être imitée et un indélicat se faire passer pour un des ordinateurs connus.
> 
> La clé WEP est elle même assez illusoire comme protection sachant qu'il faut moins de dix minutes à un logiciel pour la déchiffrer. Les clés WPA sont elles un peu plus difficiles à &quot;cracker&quot; et sont donc préférables.
> ...



 Et le fait qu'il faille physiquement ajouter un ordi sur la LB,  constitue une protc supplémentaire ou non ? Et la distance d'accès à une box d'une maison à une autre par ex ? tu sais ?


----------



## Cath83 (25 Novembre 2007)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> C'est une protection supplémentaire par cryptage des données qui transitent via la LB.
> La Mac Adress peut être imitée et un indélicat se faire passer pour un des ordinateurs connus.
> 
> La clé WEP est elle même assez illusoire comme protection sachant qu'il faut moins de dix minutes à un logiciel pour la déchiffrer. Les clés WPA sont elles un peu plus difficiles à &quot;cracker&quot; et sont donc préférables.
> ...



 Et le fait qu'il faille physiquement ajouter un ordi sur la LB,  constitue une protec supplémentaire ou non ? Et la distance d'accès à une box d'une maison à une autre par ex ? tu sais ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Novembre 2007)

Cath83 a dit:


> Et le fait qu'il faille physiquement ajouter un ordi sur la LB,  constitue une protec supplémentaire ou non ? Et la distance d'accès à une box d'une maison à une autre par ex ? tu sais ?



Les ordinateurs ajoutés, c'est les Mac Adress, c'est la première serrure mais comme je le disais, elle peut être contournée par un petit malin qui arrive à se faire passer pour un ordinateur que tu as déjà autorisé.

La distance n'est pas une protection même si il est vrai qu'au-delà de quelques dizaines de mètres les connexions deviennent impossibles.


----------



## Cath83 (25 Novembre 2007)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Les ordinateurs ajoutés, c'est les Mac Adress, c'est la première serrure mais comme je le disais, elle peut être contournée par un petit malin qui arrive à se faire passer pour un ordinateur que tu as déjà autorisé.
> 
> La distance n'est pas une protection même si il est vrai qu'au-delà de quelques dizaines de mètres les connexions deviennent impossibles.




À priori, je suis donc tranquille pour un bout de temps, pas de voisinage à moins de 50-70m. Je peux ranger ma parano au placard et éviter les crises de nerfs en essayant de faire accepter une clef wep à  la LB ... merci !


----------



## benlau (28 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

J'ai eu mon iMac Alu 2,4Ghz il y a 2 semaines....

J'ai une livebox qui est donc relié à mon mac VIA une câble ethernet cat.6.

Mais j'ai remarqué que mon débit est vraiment faible par rapport à avant alors que j'avais un cat.5 et que j'étais sur Windows  ... d'où peut venir cette réduction de débit ?

Moi qui télécharge beaucoup de bootlegs d'Indochine cela me gêne énormément !


Merci de vos réponses ....


----------



## Cath83 (28 Novembre 2007)

benlau a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai eu mon iMac Alu 2,4Ghz il y a 2 semaines....
> 
> ...




Ne suis pas experte, mais je ne pense pas ton récent switch en soit la cause.
Une question :  pourquoi un fil à la patte de ton mac ??? c'est fait pour être libre ces petites bêtes là... !!!

NB J'ai une LB avec 1 méga à la maison et une LB pro 8 mégas au bureau, je ne trouve pas la différence très décoiffante, et pourtant, je surfe sur le même ordi...


----------



## benlau (30 Novembre 2007)

Je préfère la connexion par file car il y a moins de perte de débits, tout simplement !


----------



## Cath83 (30 Novembre 2007)

benlau a dit:


> Je préfère la connexion par file car il y a moins de perte de débits, tout simplement !



Ah je suis surprise, je pensais que non filaire était plus rapide. Je vais me renseigner.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2007)

Cath83 a dit:


> Ah je suis surprise, je pensais que non filaire était plus rapide. Je vais me renseigner.



Seulement si tu as du vieux matos, comme mon WallStreet, par exemple, qui est équipé d'une carte réseau à 10 Mb/s, mais dès les premiers iMac et iBook Palourdes, les Mac ont été équipés en ethernet à 100 Mb/s, et même 1000 Mb/s pour certains,  alors que le sans fil, c'est au maximum (quand tu as toutes les barres) 11 Mb/s pour le WiFi 802.11b (Airport), et 52 Mb/s pour le WiFi 802.11g (Airport extrème).


----------



## Cath83 (1 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Seulement si tu as du vieux matos, comme mon WallStreet, par exemple, qui est équipé d'une carte réseau à 10 Mb/s, mais dès les premiers iMac et iBook Palourdes, les Mac ont été équipés en ethernet à 100 Mb/s, et même 1000 Mb/s pour certains,  alors que le sans fil, c'est au maximum (quand tu as toutes les barres) 11 Mb/s pour le WiFi 802.11b (Airport), et 52 Mb/s pour le WiFi 802.11g (Airport extrème).



Donc pour tout téléchargment un peu lourd (mais légal  ) il vaut mieux que je branche mon MB ? alors, ça, j'ignorais...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2007)

Cath83 a dit:


> Donc pour tout téléchargment un peu lourd (mais légal  ) il vaut mieux que je branche mon MB ? alors, ça, j'ignorais...)



Non, pas si tu es en "Airport extrème", le débit de ta connexion internet étant plus faible que celui de ta carte réseau de toute façon. Même en Airport à 11 Mb/s (Airport "tout court"), la majorité des connexions ne doit pas être ralentie, peu de connexions dépassant effectivement les 10 Mb/s (particulièrement chez Orange, encore, tu serais chez Free ...), et pour les quelques veinards qui les dépassent, il faut aussi que le serveur à l'autre bout puisse te délivrer plus d'un Mo/s pour que tu perdes du temps, et crois moi, sur internet, ce genre de serveur est rare. Si tu es en P2P, à moins d'être branché sur des paires "pro" (Université, centre de recherche ...), c'est la bande passante montante de tes interlocuteurs qui te limite (en France, rarement plus d'1 Mb/s, soit 128 Ko par seconde).

Non, l'intérêt des cartes réseau à "haut débit", c'est pour l'intranet (réseau local), pas pour internet !


----------



## Mélodie.p (17 Décembre 2007)

SLT tout le monde !!! 

J'ai un gro problème ! Je suis allé sur http://192.168.1.1/ pour avoir la clé WEP pour pouvoir avoir internet sur mon MACBOOK. Je clique sur  Accès aux pages de configuration (accès réservé, protégé par mot de passe). Ca ouvre une fenêtre qui me demande l'adresse wanadoo enregistrée, j'ai mi l'adresse wanadoo (qui est la bonne) et le mot de passe (qui est le bon) mais ça me remet la même fenêtre !! 

J'ai beau réessayer pleins de fois mais ça ne marche toujours pas ! 

Est-ce qu'il y aurait un autre moyen d'avoir la clé WEP svp ?


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Décembre 2007)

Login : admin
Mot de passe : admin


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Décembre 2007)

Mélodie.p a dit:


> SLT
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y aurait un autre moyen d'avoir la clé WEP svp ?



En général, il y a une étiquette sous la LB.


----------



## Mélodie.p (17 Décembre 2007)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> En général, il y a une étiquette sous la LB.



J'ai essayé aussi mais la clé WEP marqué dessus ne marche pas.


----------



## gmaa (17 Décembre 2007)

En plus il faut être autorisé à se connecter à la Livebox.
Il y a un petit bouton dessous qui permet cette permission pendant une fenêtre de temps.
C'est comme ça que j'ai pu me connecter sur les Livebox des enfants.
Une fois que c'est fait le mac "s'en souvient".
Ne me demande pas plus de précision, j'ai fait il y a déjà "longtemps" et cela marche toujours.


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Décembre 2007)

Mélodie.p a dit:


> J'ai essayé aussi mais la clé WEP marqué dessus ne marche pas.



Alors, se connecter en Ethernet sur la LB (câble sur prise rouge) user admin, password admin (si le password n'a pas été changé), aller chercher la clé WEP dans les menus de la LB , faire un copié et le faire suivre d'un collé dans la fenêtre de connexion en WIFI à l'endroit qu'il faut. 

Pour une LB Sagem, c'est dans réseau sans fil bouton "sécurité WEP". Pour l'Inventel, je me souviens plus. 

Si c'est une SAGEM, saisir la macadress de la carte WIFI du Mac dans la liste des Macadress de la LB. 

Si c'est une Inventel procéder à une association comme expliqué dans la documentation (bouton 2 si ma mémoire est bonne mais avec l'âge ....)


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Décembre 2007)

En me connectant a l'interface de ma livebox , j'ai la surprise de trouver que la TV par ADSL est activé . Ma question est si je prend le décodeur , aurais je a attendre l'activation ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Décembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> En me connectant a l'interface de ma livebox , j'ai la surprise de trouver que la TV par ADSL est activé . Ma question est si je prend le décodeur , aurais je a attendre l'activation ?



Non, elle est activée par défaut, il faut encore que tu sois éligible et que tu dispose du tuner fourni par Orange.


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Décembre 2007)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Non, elle est activée par défaut, il faut encore que tu sois éligible et que tu dispose du tuner fourni par Orange.





Nan car je suis déjà passe par l'interface et je ne l'ai jamais vu activée ! Et je suis éligible et le turner je compte le prendre . Donc est ce que je devrai attendre que ca soit activé ou bien ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Décembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Nan car je suis déjà passe par l'interface et je ne l'ai jamais vu activée ! Et je suis éligible et le turner je compte le prendre . Donc est ce que je devrai attendre que ca soit activé ou bien ?



Il faut t'inscrire sur le site Orange ou en appelant le service commercial (1013) qui est gratuit je crois (mais pas sur).


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Décembre 2007)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Il faut t'inscrire sur le site Orange ou en appelant le service commercial (1013) qui est gratuit je crois (mais pas sur).





Je suis aller chez Orange cette semaine ( avant d'avoir vu que la TV était activée ) et ils m'ont dit qu'il fallait attendre 2-3 jours avant que la TV soit active mais comme dans mon interface c'est actif . Que dois-je comprendre ? Attendre qu'elle soit active ou ca marche directement quand j'aurai le turner ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Décembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je suis aller chez Orange cette semaine ( avant d'avoir vu que la TV était activée ) et ils m'ont dit qu'il fallait attendre 2-3 jours avant que la TV soit active mais comme dans mon interface c'est actif . Que dois-je comprendre ? Attendre qu'elle soit active ou ca marche directement quand j'aurai le turner ?



A mon avis ce devrait être actif dès que tu auras branché  le tuner sur la prise Ethernet adéquat.


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Décembre 2007)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> A mon avis ce devrait être actif dès que tu auras branché  le tuner sur la prise Ethernet adéquat.



Merci ! 

C'est nouveau alors que ca soit activer directement ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Décembre 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> C'est nouveau alors que ca soit activer directement ?



Attention : Actif sur la Live Box ne veut pas dire Actif chez Orange.


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Décembre 2007)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Attention : Actif sur la Live Box ne veut pas dire Actif chez Orange.



Donc pas sur que je l'ai de suite la télé ? :hein:


----------



## la_miss_caro (22 Décembre 2007)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Non, elle est activée par défaut, il faut encore que tu sois éligible et que tu dispose du tuner fourni par Orange.



En fait le mot "activé" à coté de "télévision" signifie que le port ethernet jaune de ta live box est paramétré pour "recevoir" la télévision et que tu ne peux pas te servir de ce port pour connecter un ordinateur à internet.


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Décembre 2007)

la_miss_caro a dit:


> En fait le mot "activé" à coté de "télévision" signifie que le port ethernet jaune de ta live box est paramétré pour "recevoir" la télévision et que tu ne peux pas te servir de ce port pour connecter un ordinateur à internet.



Merci on m'a dit ( dixit le mec du service commercial ) qu'il fallait attendre 10 jours


----------



## vasteelsfr5 (22 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes, 

Je m'appelle François, j'ai 19 ans, bientot 20, et j'adore les MAcCdepuis longtemps, enfin depuis que MAC OS X soit arrivé car le 8.6 que j'avais j'en pouvais plus à la fin ! et ... 
Voilà j´ai eu mon cadeau de Noel bien à l´avance, un macbook noir qui marche du tonnerre ! j´en reviens toujours pas, j´avais l´imac G4 depuis 5 ans bientôt, et voilà le grand jour est arrivé de changer, merci APPLE ! 
Bon depuis ce matin je viens d'acheter une livebox et une clé USB sans fil, mais voilà une fois la livebok branchée, rien ne se passe, il y a des diodes rouges sur cette dernière qui clignotent sans arrêt 
J'ai souvi cette démarche que l'on ma conseillée sur un forum : 

autre solution: en paramétrant en manuel. 
connecte ton mb en éthernet entre l'éthernet rouge de la livebox et le mb (cable fourni avec la livebox) 
dans le prefpane "réseau"du mb : configure le port éthernet ainsi : 
-configurer [manuellement] 
-adresse IP : 192.168.1.5 
-sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0 
-routeur : 192.168.1.1 
-serveur DNS : 192.168.1.1 
clique [appliqué] 
dans safari : tape : http://192.168.1.1/ 
tu doit avoir la page de login de la livebox. 
soit login :"admin" et mot de passe "admin" 
il ne reste plus qu'à configurer ta livebox. 
Le paramétrage réseau ci-dessus s'applique pour une config manuel mais si tu met ta livebox en routeur; met le popup "configurer" en [via DHCP]. 
bonne connections. 

Mais voilà ou ça ca bloque : 

http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/2535/image2pu2.png 

Il continue de charger, et je n'arrive pas à accéder à la rubrique accès à internet ! que faire ? c'est moi ou c'est le serveur qui a un problème ? 
Merci. 
Cordialement


----------



## fred et sylvie (23 Décembre 2007)

il est possible que ta livebox soit en train de faire une mise à jour.
attend 1/2 heures, les diodes doivent cesser de clignoter.


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2007)

vasteelsfr5 a dit:


> Essaye
> -adresse IP : 192.168.1.*10*
> -sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0
> -routeur : 192.168.1.1
> ...


Heu... tu as pris aussi un abonnement Orange TV ?


----------



## tunfou (12 Janvier 2008)

bonjour ! pour faire pas tres original, j'ai un probleme pour internet, j'ai un mac G4 (la palourde) avec mac os x j'ai un live box sagem avec un pc branché dessus sur le port ethernet rouge et j'ai essayer de brancher mon mac sur la jaune avec un cable ethernet je fais comme dis le manuel de la live box pour la config preference systeme>resau>ethernet intégré>via dhcp. 
puis sur internet exporer y me mettent : imposible de trouver le serveur spécifié
donc par pitié aider moi a me conecter je fais appele à une bonne ame!
d'ance merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Janvier 2008)

tunfou a dit:


> bonjour ! pour faire pas tres original, j'ai un probleme pour internet, j'ai un mac G4 (la palourde) avec mac os x j'ai un live box sagem avec un pc branché dessus sur le port ethernet rouge et j'ai essayer de brancher mon mac sur la jaune avec un cable ethernet je fais comme dis le manuel de la live box pour la config preference systeme>resau>ethernet intégré>via dhcp.
> puis sur internet exporer y me mettent : imposible de trouver le serveur spécifié
> donc par pitié aider moi a me conecter je fais appele à une bonne ame!
> d'ance merci



Normalement, la prise jaune est réservée à la télévision. Pour l'utiliser en tant que port Ethernet, il faut désactiver la TV par ADSL. Cela se passe sur la page d'administration de la LB. Il faut donc faire la manip avec le PC branché sur la prise rouge.


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2008)

Mélodie.p a dit:


> J'ai essayé aussi mais la clé WEP marqué dessus ne marche pas.



Je viens d'avoir une LIveBox et j'ai bien galéré aussi avec cette clé WEP. J'ai trouvé la solution:

En fait c'est une clé Wep Hexadecimale... donc dans le type de mot de passe il faut sélectionner WEP hexadecimal au lieu du clé WEP qui est proposé (et ne pas se fier à la doc Orange remise avec la LiveBox qui dans les pages consacrée au Mac indique qu'il s'agit d'une clé WPA personnel)


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2008)

Aujourd'hui ma configuration est la suivante:

J'ai une borne Airport Extreme sur laquelle est reliée un modem ADSL Ethernet. Cette borne Airport crée un réseau "Airport remy" auquel mes Macs se connectent via Airport.

Je voudrais supprimer ce modem ADSL Ethernet et le remplacer par une LiveBox reliée en WiFi à la borne Airport Extreme.

Que dois-je modifier dans les réglages de la borne Airport Extreme pour qu'au lieu de chercher l'accès Internet via Ethernet, elle se connecte à la LiveBox ???

Je ne m'en sors pas. Dès que je débranche le modem Ethernet, la borne Airport clignote orange et je n'arrive pas à lui "dire" de rechercher un accès Internet en WiFi


(Cela dit, c'est peut-être pas sur la borne Airport qu'il faut que je modifie quelque chose... c'est peut-être la LiveBox qu'il faut que je configure pour qu'elle se connecte sur le réseau "Airport remy" créé par ma borne Airport.

Si c'est ça, pouvez-vous m'indiquer ce que je dois modifier dans le panneau de configuration de la LiveBox auquel j'accède via l'adresse 192.168.1.1 en choisissant la LiveBox directement dans le menu Airport...)

Un grand merci d'avance


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2008)

Le bouton association de la Livebox ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Janvier 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Aujourd'hui ma configuration est la suivante:
> 
> J'ai une borne Airport Extreme sur laquelle est reliée un modem ADSL Ethernet. Cette borne Airport crée un réseau "Airport remy" auquel mes Macs se connectent via Airport.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, moi, je n'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner une borne Airport Extrême en relais derrière une LB en WIFI? Cici étant, c'est peut être parce que c'était avec l'ancienne borne.
L'explication était que pour que cela fonctionne, il aurait fallu que la LB soit WDS ce qui n'était pas le cas. Maintenant, je n'ai plus de LB et je ne sais pas si la nouvelle borne Extrême utilise toujours cette technologie.


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Le bouton association de la Livebox ?



Non ça pas de pb.  J'arrive à me connecter directement à la LiveBox... mais ce que je voudrais c'est que la LIveBox rejoigne tout simplement le réseau WiFi existant, créé par ma borne Airport Extreme.


Comment modifier la config soit de la borne Airport, soit de la LIveBox ????


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Bonjour, moi, je n'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner une borne Airport Extrême en relais derrière une LB en WIFI? Cici étant, c'est peut être parce que c'était avec l'ancienne borne.
> L'explication était que pour que cela fonctionne, il aurait fallu que la LB soit WDS ce qui n'était pas le cas. Maintenant, je n'ai plus de LB et je ne sais pas si la nouvelle borne Extrême utilise toujours cette technologie.



Je suis arrivé aux mêmes conclusions.

Je pense que je vais renoncer à la LiveBox et revenir au modem ADSL Ethernet (relié à une borne Airport Express.... mon souci étant que pour des raisons d'aménagement intérieur, je ne peux plus avoir l'imprimante usb et les disque AirportDisque dans la même pièce que le modem ADSL, faute de prise téléphonique suffisamment proche. Je dois donc déporter le modem ADSL près d'une prise téléphonique)


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Janvier 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Je suis arrivé aux mêmes conclusions.
> 
> Je pense que je vais renoncer à la LiveBox et revenir au modem ADSL Ethernet (relié à une borne Airport Express.... mon souci étant que pour des raisons d'aménagement intérieur, je ne peux plus avoir l'imprimante usb et les disque AirportDisque dans la même pièce que le modem ADSL, faute de prise téléphonique suffisamment proche. Je dois donc déporter le modem ADSL près d'une prise téléphonique)



J'ai résolu ce problème avec la HP7180 : c'est l'imprimante (+ scanner) qui est WIFI on la met n'importe où du moment qu'il y a une prise électrique.


----------



## tunfou (15 Janvier 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Normalement, la prise jaune est réservée à la télévision. Pour l'utiliser en tant que port Ethernet, il faut désactiver la TV par ADSL. Cela se passe sur la page d'administration de la LB. Il faut donc faire la manip avec le PC branché sur la prise rouge.


 

c'est ce que j'ai fait et en plus je l'ai trouvé tout seul merci!!!!


----------



## cqdx11 (16 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Je rencontre le problème suivant (Mac mini, Leopard, Livebox inventel en Ethernet) : lorsque survient une coupure de courant, après rétablissement du jus et reconnection de la Livebox (synchro, téléphone), je ne parviens plus à me connecter à Internet, même si je ferme ma session et la réouvre ou même en éteignant l'ordinateur et en le rallumant.

Chose curieuse, je n'arrive plus non plus à me connecter à 192.168.1.1 qui est l'interface de la Livebox pour la rebooter. 

Avez vous également rencontré ce problème et avez vous pu le solutionner ?
Heureusement, il n 'y a pas si souvent que ça des coupures mais c'est tout de même assez pénible.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2008)

Solution loustic :
- Eteindre la LB et l'ordi
- Allumer la LB
- Attendre que la diode @ soit au rouge fixe (connexion internet)
- Allumer l'ordi


----------



## r e m y (16 Janvier 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> J'ai résolu ce problème avec la HP7180 : c'est l'imprimante (+ scanner) qui est WIFI on la met n'importe où du moment qu'il y a une prise électrique.


 

Oui mais moi j'ai aussi un disque dur réseau relié à la borne Airport Extreme (disque qu'un jour peut-*être Apple m'autorisera à utiliser en Airport Disque TimeMachine)

...


----------



## cqdx11 (16 Janvier 2008)

Merci loustic !

ça roule !


----------



## Bernard Barré (21 Janvier 2008)

Sur un PowerBook G4 OS X 10.5.1 et un Livebox Sagem : Airport ne marche plus, mon revendeur me demande 600 pour le réparer!
J'achète la clef Bluestork qui s'installe facilement (chez Macway, driver à télécharger sur leur site), tous va bien sauf que la connexion ne marche pas, comme si le Mac refusait de communiquer avec la box via la clef. J'ai tout essayé et bousillé une partie de mes fichiers en réinstallant le système*! Au bout de quelques jours, désespéré, je suis allé dans la Box, viré la clef WEP, les adresses Mac qui filtrent et tout ce qui pouvait bloquer l'accès en WIFI (puisque ça marchait par câble).
Miracle, ça marche. Conclusion, ce n'était ni le Mac ni la clef Wifi qui bloquait, mais simplement les paramètres de sécurité de la LiveBox.


----------



## Bernard Barré (21 Janvier 2008)

Mon témoignage en aidera quelques un (e) : 
Sur un PowerBook G4 OS X 10.5.1 et un Livebox Sagem : Airport ne marche plus, mon revendeur me demande 600 pour le réparer!
J'achète une clef USB Wifi (20) et télécharge le driver Mac sur le site Macway. 
Elle s'installe facilement, tous va bien sauf que la connexion ne marche pas, comme si le Mac refusait de communiquer avec la box via la clef. 
J'ai tout essayé et bousillé une partie de mes fichiers en réinstallant le système*! 
Au bout de quelques jours, désespéré, je suis allé dans la Box, viré la clef WEP, les adresses Mac qui filtrent et tout ce qui pouvait bloquer l'accès en WIFI (puisque ça marchait par câble et avant avec airport).
Miracle, ça marche. 
Conclusion, ce n'était ni le Mac ni la clef Wifi qui bloquait, mais simplement les paramètres de sécurité de la LiveBox.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Janvier 2008)

Je croix que tu peux changer de revendeur.


----------



## hippo sulfite (21 Janvier 2008)

Bernard Barré a dit:


> Mon témoignage en aidera quelques un (e) :
> Sur un PowerBook G4 OS X 10.5.1 et un Livebox Sagem : Airport ne marche plus, mon revendeur me demande 600&#8364; pour le réparer!
> J'achète une clef USB Wifi (20&#8364 et télécharge le driver Mac sur le site Macway.
> Elle s'installe facilement, tous va bien sauf que la connexion ne marche pas, comme si le Mac refusait de communiquer avec la box via la clef.
> ...



Enfin, à ta place, je chercherai un moyen de remettre de la sécurité sur mon réseau WIFI. J'ai une LiveBox qui fonctionne très bien avec un blocage au niveau des adresses Mac à condition de les avoir entrées sur la LB soit avec le mode association soit directement sur la liste de la LB. 
Quand à la clé WEP, il vaut mieux l'oublier car la protection qu'elle offre est tout à fait illusoire et chercher à mettre en place une clé WPA.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Enfin, à ta place, je chercherai un moyen de remettre de la sécurité sur mon réseau WIFI. J'ai une LiveBox qui fonctionne très bien avec un blocage au niveau des adresses Mac à condition de les avoir entrées sur la LB soit avec le mode association soit directement sur la liste de la LB.
> Quand à la clé WEP, il vaut mieux l'oublier car la protection qu'elle offre est tout à fait illusoire et chercher à mettre en place une clé WPA.



Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir te rendre inquiet, cher mammifère ongulé artiodactyle d'un certain poids, mais ni clé WPA, ni blocage adresse MAC ne t'offrent une sécurité beaucoup moins illusoire qu'une clé WEP 

J'ai ici un logiciel, de diffusion libre, sauf en Belgique, ou il est interdit je crois, capable de venir à bout d'une clé WPA presque aussi facilement que d'une clé WEP, et il en existe d'autres, capables de masquer l'adresse MAC d'un ordi derrière celle du tien. Et encore, nous, sur Mac, on en a pas des masses, mais sur PC, ils en sont inondés, de ces softs


----------



## hippo sulfite (21 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir te rendre inquiet, cher mammifère ongulé artiodactyle d'un certain poids, mais ni clé WPA, ni blocage adresse MAC ne t'offrent une sécurité beaucoup moins illusoire qu'une clé WEP
> 
> J'ai ici un logiciel, de diffusion libre, sauf en Belgique, ou il est interdit je crois, capable de venir à bout d'une clé WPA presque aussi facilement que d'une clé WEP, et il en existe d'autres, capables de masquer l'adresse MAC d'un ordi derrière celle du tien. Et encore, nous, sur Mac, on en a pas des masses, mais sur PC, ils en sont inondés, de ces softs



Certes, je suis conscient qu'en la matière chaque nouvelle protection mise en place déclenche irrémédiablement une recherche de moyen de la "cracker". Mais bon je n'ai pas grand chose à cacher et puis, comme dans mon immeuble, il y a quelques réseaux qui sont restés visibles (ça aussi, je sais que ce n'est pas la panacée) et certains sans aucune protection, je me dis que ceux qui voudront utiliser une connexion gratuitement iront au plus facile. Après,bien sur il y a les Fire Walls pour tenter de rendre un peu plus difficile l'intrusion sur mes systèmes.


----------



## Cath83 (21 Janvier 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Enfin, à ta place, je chercherai un moyen de remettre de la sécurité sur mon réseau WIFI. J'ai une LiveBox qui fonctionne très bien avec un blocage au niveau des adresses Mac à condition de les avoir entrées sur la LB soit avec le mode association soit directement sur la liste de la LB.
> Quand à la clé WEP, il vaut mieux l'oublier car la protection qu'elle offre est tout à fait illusoire et chercher à mettre en place une clé WPA.



Après moultes tentatives pour faire accepter la clef wep de ma LiveBox à mon MB... visiblement rascite puisque les PC de mes enfants l'étaient... eux .... 
J'ai viré cette option. Habitant à la campagne sans voisin vraiment proches, je ne suis pas certaine qu'il y ait grand risque. D'autre part, à chaque nouvel ordi il faut booter la LB, sinon ça ne passe pas... 
Question : ai je tord ?
autre question : peux t-on voir si la connexion est piratée ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (21 Janvier 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Après moultes tentatives pour faire accepter la clef wep de ma LiveBox à mon MB... visiblement rascite puisque les PC de mes enfants l'étaient... eux ....
> J'ai viré cette option. Habitant à la campagne sans voisin vraiment proches, je ne suis pas certaine qu'il y ait grand risque. D'autre part, à chaque nouvel ordi il faut booter la LB, sinon ça ne passe pas...
> Question : ai je tord ?
> autre question : peux t-on voir si la connexion est piratée ?



Voir message de Pascal 77.


----------



## Cath83 (21 Janvier 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Voir message de Pascal 77.



Je suis confuse !  Non seulement j'avais déjà abordé ce sujet il y a quelques mois sur ce forum, mais tu m'avais répondu...  aie aie aie ... 

:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Certes, je suis conscient qu'en la matière chaque nouvelle protection mise en place déclenche irrémédiablement une recherche de moyen de la "cracker". Mais bon je n'ai pas grand chose à cacher et puis, comme dans mon immeuble, il y a quelques réseaux qui sont restés visibles (ça aussi, je sais que ce n'est pas la panacée) et certains sans aucune protection, je me dis que ceux qui voudront utiliser une connexion gratuitement iront au plus facile. Après,bien sur il y a les Fire Walls pour tenter de rendre un peu plus difficile l'intrusion sur mes systèmes.



Premier point, tu as raison, la chose à savoir, c'est que si ta protection est meilleure que celle de tes voisins, ça suffit à te mettre à l'abri de ce que je crains le plus en ce qui me concerne

Second point, ce que je redoute dans une "connexion pirate", ça n'est pas l'intrusion dans mes données, mais bien l'utilisation clandestine de ma connexion internet à des fins illégales. Il faut savoir que nos cher gouvernements (pas spécialement celui en place aujourd'hui, ceux qu'on a d'une façon générale depuis des décennies), avec leur incohérence habituelle nous rendent responsable de la sécurité de notre réseau sans fil, au moins sur le plan civil (mais au pénal, je me méfierais), tout en nous interdisant d'utiliser les moyens qui le rendraient difficile à pirater (il faut que la DST puisse facilement s'y introduire, pour satisfaire la paranoïa chronique de nos gouvernants).

A savoir : chaque fois que tu ajoutes un bit à une clé WEP, tu la rends deux fois plus difficile à craquer, dans les autres pays, ils ont droit à 256 bits pour se protéger, voire à 512, nous, on ne peux pas dépasser 128, c'est illégal :sick:


----------



## Mag31100 (21 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir, 

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Macbook et pour finir l'installation j'aimerais le connecter à internet via ma livebox
Mon iBook est connecté en Wifi dessus mais impossible de connecter le MacBook... je vois bien  ma Livebox dans airport mais après avoir tapé la clé WPA j'ai "échec de la connexion".
Je suis allée sur la page de config de la livebox mais je ne vois rien qui m'aide, et les recherches googles ne donnent rien non plus malheureusement :-(
Les deux sont sous Léopard et ma Livebox est une Inventel

Auriez vous une solution pour moi svp? Merci ;-)


----------



## gege91 (21 Janvier 2008)

Mag- a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Macbook et pour finir l'installation j'aimerais le connecter à internet via ma livebox
> Mon iBook est connecté en Wifi dessus mais impossible de connecter le MacBook... je vois bien  ma Livebox dans airport mais après avoir tapé la clé WPA j'ai "échec de la connexion".
> ...




slt tapes la clé en exadecimal


----------



## Mag31100 (21 Janvier 2008)

Aucune erreur lors de la frappe de la clé... j'ai bien vérifié


----------



## maousse (21 Janvier 2008)

tu l'as bien en mode "association" (un petit bouton à appuyer sur la livebox qui fait clignoter les diodes de ta livebox), qui permet d'ajouter un nouvel équipement à ton réseau sans fil ?

C'est à faire seulement à la première connexion d'un nouvel équipement.
Regarde le mode d'emploi de ta livebox pour voir où est ce bouton, de mémoire je ne sais plus précisément où il est situé...


----------



## Cath83 (21 Janvier 2008)

Mag- a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Macbook et pour finir l'installation j'aimerais le connecter à internet via ma livebox
> Mon iBook est connecté en Wifi dessus mais impossible de connecter le MacBook... je vois bien  ma Livebox dans airport mais après avoir tapé la clé WPA j'ai "échec de la connexion".
> ...



Je crois aussi pour l'avoir lu quelque part sur ce forum que lorsque la clef est tapée mais ne passe pas, on peut la récupérer sur le site du provider la copier la coller... 
Faut remonter ce fil, tu trouveras les infos, ça a déjà été abordé.


----------



## r e m y (22 Janvier 2008)

Mag- a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Macbook et pour finir l'installation j'aimerais le connecter à internet via ma livebox
> Mon iBook est connecté en Wifi dessus mais impossible de connecter le MacBook... je vois bien ma Livebox dans airport mais après avoir tapé la clé WPA j'ai "échec de la connexion".
> ...


 
Comme type de clé, choisis clé WEP Hexadecimal et entre la série de lettres et chiffres


----------



## Mag31100 (22 Janvier 2008)

Je ne vois pas ou je peux changer le type de clé, quand je sélectionne ma livebox il me dit "le réseau Livebox-xxx requiert un mot de passe WPA"


----------



## loustic (23 Janvier 2008)

Mag- a dit:


> Je ne vois pas ou je peux changer le type de clé, quand je sélectionne ma livebox il me dit "le réseau Livebox-xxx requiert un mot de passe WPA"


LiveBox > Mes services > Accueil >Réseau sans fil >Paramétrage > Sécurité et le menu déroulant permet de choisir... WEP comme dit remy


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Janvier 2008)

Clubic vient de publier (de nouveau) un article potentiellement intéressant (?): La configuration de la Livebox par le détail.


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2008)

Mag- a dit:


> Je ne vois pas ou je peux changer le type de clé, quand je sélectionne ma livebox il me dit "le réseau Livebox-xxx requiert un mot de passe WPA"


sans doute parce que c'est une Inventel.

Moi celle que j'ai testée (avant de la rendre à Orange) était une Sagem et elle me reclamait un mot de passe WEP (et j'ai galérer un moment avec une LIveBox qui n'acceptait pas la clé, avant que je comprenne qu'il falait que je sélectionne WEP Hexadécimal au lieu du WEP proposé spontanément par MacOS X)

Dans ton cas je ne sais pas quoi dire....


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2008)

loustic a dit:


> LiveBox > Mes services > Accueil >Réseau sans fil >Paramétrage > Sécurité et le menu déroulant permet de choisir... WEP comme dit remy


 
Il ne saura faire cela qu'une fois qu'il aura réussi à relier son Mac à sa LiveBox en luis faisant accepter la clé!


----------



## loustic (23 Janvier 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Dans ton cas je ne sais pas quoi dire....


Moi non plus  


r e m y a dit:


> Il ne saura faire cela qu'une fois qu'il aura réussi à relier son Mac à sa LiveBox en luis faisant accepter la clé!


C'est fait exprès tout ça !


----------



## etudiante31 (29 Janvier 2008)

Salut à tous  

ça y est j'ai fait l'acquisition ce matin d'un MB (enfin !!! je suis trop contente !!) mais bon voila l'éternel problème de connexion avec la livebox qui m'entrave ds ma découverte de mon nouveau MB 
Je viens de passer 2h avec l'assistance technique pour reconfigurer mon reseau wifi qui deconnait sous pc et maintenant qd je veux me connecter à la live box lorsque je tape la clé wep elle est refusée
comment je peux faire ????
sachant que le cable fournit avec la box est utilisé pour un autre pc 
merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2008)

etudiante31 a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> ça y est j'ai fait l'acquisition ce matin d'un MB (enfin !!! je suis trop contente !!) mais bon voila l'éternel problème de connexion avec la livebox qui m'entrave ds ma découverte de mon nouveau MB
> Je viens de passer 2h avec l'assistance technique pour reconfigurer mon reseau wifi qui deconnait sous pc et maintenant qd je veux me connecter à la live box lorsque je tape la clé wep elle est refusée
> comment je peux faire ????



entrer ta clé WEP en ASCII, et pas en Hexadécimal, ou le contraire, je ne me souviens plus très bien.



etudiante31 a dit:


> sachant que le cable fournit avec la box est utilisé pour un autre pc
> merci d'avance



Utiliser un autre câble  Mais bon, essaie déjà d'entrer ta clé différemment


----------



## etudiante31 (30 Janvier 2008)

salut, 
j'ai un mieux maintenant qd je tape ma clé wep cela m'annonce mot de passe incorrect malgres que j'ai essayer de les taper en majuscule et minuscule   
comment faire ?


----------



## r e m y (30 Janvier 2008)

Tu choisis bien (dans le menu déroulant) Cle WEP hexadecimale ? (au lieu de Clé Wep qui est proposé par défaut)


----------



## etudiante31 (2 Février 2008)

salut 

vu que c'est le wkd je suis rentrée chez mes parents qui ont eux une livebox également mais c'est une sagem   et la miracle la clé wep une fois entrée cela fonctionne j'ai enfin internet sur mon MB et a par airport c'est magnifique !! c'est nickel  
Cependant je me pose la question pour la box de mon appart qui est une inventel il y a t 'il une procedure particulière pour que cela fonctionne ? 

merci bon wkd à tous


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2008)

Dans la page d'accueil de la LB essaye Effacer / Redémarrer


----------



## r e m y (3 Février 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Dans la page d'accueil de la LB essaye Effacer / Redémarrer




Mais si elle n'arrive pas à saisir le clé WAP de la LiveBox Inventel, il n'y a aucune chance qu'elle arrive à accéder à la page d'accueil de paramétrage!

(ou peut-être en se connectant à la LIveBox par cable Ethernet..... juste le temps de modifier les réglages de la LiveBox en passant à une clé WEP, plutôt que WAP, car j'imagine que cette clé ne concerne que l'accès à la LiveBowx en WiFi!)


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais si elle n'arrive pas à saisir le clé WAP de la LiveBox Inventel, il n'y a aucune chance qu'elle arrive à accéder à la page d'accueil de paramétrage!
> 
> (ou peut-être en se connectant à la LIveBox par cable Ethernet..... juste le temps de modifier les réglages de la LiveBox en passant à une clé WEP, plutôt que WAP, car j'imagine que cette clé ne concerne que l'accès à la LiveBowx en WiFi!)


Qu'elle essaye et nous fasse part des résultats ! Cela peut rendre service à d'autres.


----------



## etudiante31 (3 Février 2008)

bonsoir , 

comme il ma été recommandé je me suis connectant via le cable (suptilisé à l'ordi de ma coloc)  à internet ) et cela fonctionne par le cable c'est bon signe enfin j'espère ...
comme le suggérai rémy la clé est en effet demandé pour la connection wifi :rose: 
j'ai essayer de bidouiller un peu tout ça mais j'en reviens toujours au meme resultat c'est qu'il m'est demander le mot de passe en WPA ( qui forcement est incorrect) et je n'arrive pas a le modifier en WEP 
malgre l'aide du site d orange je nage ds ce brouillard de connection et vu que je connai pas bien le systeme mac ( en main depuis moins d'1 semaine) je rame un peu beaucoup et je voudrai pas tout dérégler ...

help !!!!  please merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (4 Février 2008)

Une fois reliée à la LIveBox par cable, lance Safari, tape http:// 168.192.1.1 
Tu vas arriver sur la page de configuration de la LiveBox.

On va te demander un nom et mot de passe
Tapes   admin pour les 2

Là, en suivant la doc LIveBox, tu devrais pouvoir changer le type de clé demandée pour le WiFi et spécifier WEP  au lieu de WPA (ensuite j'imagine qu'il faut que tu donnes une clé WEP de ton choix)

Une fois cette nouvelle config sauvegardée, tu devrais pouvoir te connecter en WiFi en saisissant la clé WEP spécifiée juste avant (en n'oubliant pas de réappuyer sur le bouton permettant le jumelage LiveBox / Ordi)

Et si ça marche, n'oublies pas de signaler aux autres utilisateurs de cette LiveBox de modifier leurs réglages pour utiliser cette nouvelle clé WEP (car si ils essaient de se connecter avec l'ancienne clé WPA, ça ne va pas marcher...)


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Une fois reliée à la LIveBox par cable, lance Safari, tape http:// 168.192.1.1
> Tu vas arriver sur la page de configuration de la LiveBox.
> 
> On va te demander un nom et mot de passe
> ...


Remy a raison   ...sur la page d'accueil de LiveBox aller à l'onglet Réseau sans fil et dans le menu déroulant Sécurité choisir Wep...
Ce qu'il faut maîtriser c'est la LB, dans ce même onglet il y a aussi Adresse MAC ce qui peut prêter à confusion. MAC signifie ici Media Adress Control et concerne aussi Windobe, rien de spécifique au Mac. (perso c'est activé avec une liste vide et tout fonctionne).


----------



## etudiante31 (4 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Mais quelle patience il faut avoir à cause de cette livebox inventel  
j'ai reussis a changer en passant par un autre ordi la configuration de la box et maintenant c'est la clé WEP qui est demandée (espoir) mais non c'est peine perdue maintenant à la place de "mot de passe incorrect" j'ai "delai de connexion" qui s'affiche  et tjs pas de connexion !!

j'y vois un petit jeu de ma livebox pour tester ma patience et mon acharnement à vouloir la connecter ( elle n'aime peut etre pas les mac .... )

je sais pas si cela a un lien mais ma coloc a essayer de connecter son pc portable par wifi avec la box ( avec un une clé wifi autre que celle fournie avec la livebox)  et cela ne fonctionne pas, par contre avec la clé wifi fournie cela fonctionne tres bien ...   

que faire ????

merci d'avance bonne journée


----------



## macaddicted (4 Février 2008)

j'avais une LB INVENTEL ( impossible de mettre la clé wep ou wpa, message d'erreur ) par contre je pouvais l'utiliser en libre accés, sans clé .... -> décoché clés WEP et WPA, sécurité = aucune.... j'avais filtré avec l'adresse MAC  
je l'ai changé pour une SAGEM et depuis zéro soucis, j'ai mis une clé WPA  
faut tomber sur une personne du SAV compréhensive qui te donne un numéro d'échange de LB et hop chez FT/orange 

l'adresse de la LB est http://192.168.1.1 

2 soluces pour le prix d'une


----------



## etudiante31 (4 Février 2008)

Question bête si je parametre ma LB en ne mettant aucune securité cela va permettre à n'importe qui qui capte le reseau de pouvoir se connecter à partir de ma LB  ?

Je pensai aller chez orange pour pouvoir me faire echanger ma LB mais bon j'ai un doute qu'il le fasse je vais qd  meme essayer ...


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2008)

loustic a dit:


> MAC signifie ici Media Access Control et concerne aussi Windobe, rien de spécifique au Mac. (perso c'est activé avec une liste vide et tout fonctionne).


MAC rectifié ci-dessus.
Pour le reste ?!?!?! à toi Remy... ou changer la LB pour une Sagem.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2008)

Quand je pense que sur ma Freebox, je change de clé WPA toutes les semaines en moins de dix minutes (pour trois Mac)


----------



## macaddicted (4 Février 2008)

etudiante31 a dit:


> Question bête si je parametre ma LB en ne mettant aucune securité cela va permettre à n'importe qui qui capte le reseau de pouvoir se connecter à partir de ma LB  ?
> 
> Je pensai aller chez orange pour pouvoir me faire echanger ma LB mais bon j'ai un doute qu'il le fasse je vais qd  meme essayer ...



tu filtres avec l'adresse MAC pour éviter les connexions des "voisins"


----------



## etudiante31 (4 Février 2008)

ça y est !!

j'ai eu l'assistance spécial mac de chez orange 

en fait c'était la clé 128 qui était différente de la clé WEP donc le monsieur m'a fait modifier sur le mac et ça marche !!!

j'espère que ça pourra aider des gens 

merci a tous pour votre aide


----------



## Nate (7 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Nous avons a la maison 1 iBook G4 et un MacBook Pro. Cela fait plusieurs mois que notre connexion orange etait excellente sur les deux ordinateurs. Mais voila que depuis quelques jours, la connexion internet est devenue subitement lente sur le iBook alors qu'elle reste tout a fait normale sur le MacBook Pro !!!!  

Je precise que le iBook n'est pas connecte par erreur sur un reseau voisin ou autre... Quelqu'un sur le forum aurait-il une petite idee de ce qui pourrait etre la cause de ce probleme.

Merci par avance et desole si j'ai rate quelque part sur le forum la reponse a ce probleme.

EDIT / je precise aussi qu'avec une connexion fil...tout rentre dans l'ordre.


----------



## yasser (9 Février 2008)

Bonjour, 

j'ai un emac PowerPC G4 800 MHz et essaie désespérément depuis deux jours de connecter mon mac via une clé (bluestork  type Zydas Lan Solution). A priori ma clé wifi reconnait la livebox mais   dans préferences réseau pas d'adresse IP (via DHCP?) bref je suis pas mal perdu. Quelqu'un connait-il la marche à suivre pour que ça marche. D'avance un grand merci.


----------



## r e m y (9 Février 2008)

Dans quelle rubrique "Réseau" constate-tu que tu n'as pas d'adresse IP???

As-tu une rubrique correspondant à cette clé WiFi usb apparaissant dans "Réseau" ? (car si tu regardes dans Airport ou dans Ethernet, c'est normal que tu ne trouves pas d'adresse IP vu que ce n'est ni par Aiport, ni par cable Ethernet que tu te connectes....)


----------



## yasser (9 Février 2008)

bonjour, 
c dans préferences -systèmes-réseau-Etat du réseau. Il m'indique "le câble adaptateur ethernet(en3) est branché mais votre ordinateur n'a pas d'adresse IP locale et ne peut se connecter sur internet".

Sur l'utilitaire de ma clé wifi il semble que le signal de la livebox soit reconnu. Je reconnais que je patauge un peu


----------



## yasser (9 Février 2008)

c bon, j'ai trouvé le fameux bouton 1 (synchronisation wifi) de la LB

Bon courage aux prochains


----------



## hippo sulfite (9 Février 2008)

yasser a dit:


> c bon, j'ai trouvé le fameux bouton 1 (synchronisation wifi) de la LB
> 
> Bon courage aux prochains



Synchronisation ou association ?


----------



## nox (5 Mars 2008)

Ola la compagnie,

je crois que je vais avoir besoin de vous.

Voilà, j'ai un gros gros soucis de débit entre mon Macbook et ma livebox en Wifi.
Quand je suis en ethernet, pas de soucis, en Wifi, c'est une catastrophe, mais ça fonctionne.

Ma configuration :
MacBook 2.2Ghz, 4Go de Mémoire, Airport intégrée
LiveBox Inventel

L'association est OK, mais j'ai un débit catastrophique.

Auriez vous une piste? des DNS particuliers à configurer?

merci pour vos retours


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mars 2008)

Bonjour 
j'aimerai un avis sur le choix de type de cable

Un membre de ma famille veut relier sa livebox à son décodeur TV-orange
Orange fournit pour cela un RJ45 STP cat 5e 
 de longueur  5 metres, trop court car  il lui faut 15 metres à faire courir en hauteur du bureau( livebox et ordi ) au salon ( decodeur et TV)
Moi je lui dis  : pas de soucis , je m'en occupe

Et là c'est tout et son contraire
Que ce soit sur le web ou dans des boutiques ( des grand public jusqu'à genre montgallet )
j'ai eu de échos contradictoires

* certains  disent
il faut imperativement du STP
( c'est plus dur à trouver et c'est du Belkin qui démarre à  12-15 $)

* d'autres disent
prenez du FTP c'est largement suffisant, voire le STP est néfaste et avancent divers arguments
(  le FTP c'est ce qu'on trouve partout entre 5 et 10&#8364;-15&#8364

Me méfiant à la fois des vendeurs et des pseudos experts auto proclamés du web
j'hésite , soit je fais faire des économies sans soucis (FTP)
soit je lui fais payer plein pot STP

vos experiences en achat de cable plus long pour lien livebox-DecodeurTV ?
merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2008)

Personnellement j'ai acheté un câble STP de chez Belkin et j'en suis très content  
Certes il est un peu plus cher, mais sans tomber dans l'excès, c'est pourquoi j'ai préféré jouer la carte de la sécurité


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2008)

Merci
bien sur qu'en prenant un STP je reprends le choix Orange

ma question est plus Orange a t il une raison imparable pour le choix STP?
( on parle de cablage dans un apparte là , pas dans une centrale electrique ou cablage de rue)

Alors que le FTP pourrait semble t il convenir..
Selon moi l'important est que ce soit cat 5 (ou sup)  et blindé 

C'est histoire d'éventuellement faire faire une économie si le STP ne s'avere pas obligatoire


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Merci
> bien sur qu'en prenant un STP je reprends le choix Orange
> 
> ma question est plus Orange a t il une raison imparable pour le choix STP?
> ...



Pascal, si tu veux faire une économie, j'ai ici 20m (2x10 et un connecteur intermédiaire permettant de les utiliser comme un seul câble de 20m) de FTP catégorie 5+ extended 200Mhz qui ne me servent plus à rien et m'encombrent (je goûte les joies du WiFi depuis janvier ). Si tu les veux, ils sont à toi. -> MP


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2008)

C'est gentil mais je décline 
(détails via mp)


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Bonjour
> j'aimerai un avis sur le choix de type de cable
> 
> Un membre de ma famille veut relier sa livebox à son décodeur TV-orange
> ...



Bonjour, mes connaissances en câblage sont réduites au stricte minimum mais je sais que deux paramètres sont important pour le choix de la qualité du câblage : la distance et la bande passante. Compte tenu que pour une Live Box, on reste dans du 100 baseT et que la distance est moyenne, je me contenterais d' un câble en catégorie 5 (pour la bande passante)  blindé pour la distance. Désolé de ne pouvoir être plus précis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> (pour la bande *pissante*)



Eh ! Tu peux pas aller faire tes saletés ailleurs (sur Macbidouille ?)


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2008)

il est dur le Pascal77  

( laisse pisser passer. par la bande.... )


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2008)

On voit bien que c'est pas toi qui fais le ménage dans les topic, toute une bande qui vient pisser ici, après Nephou, Guytan et Zyrol, faut qu'ils nettoient, qu'il désinfectent et tout, sinon, ça pue, et les nioubes y viennent plus :affraid:


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On voit bien que c'est pas toi qui fais le ménage dans les topic, toute une bande qui vient pisser ici, après Nephou, Guytan et Zyrol, faut qu'ils nettoient, qu'il désinfectent et tout, sinon, ça pue, et les nioubes y viennent plus :affraid:



Bon, désolé pour la coquille (corrigée) :rose: . Ceci étant, parfois, le débit devient tellement faible que ... et encore, presque prostatique.. :love:


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2008)

normal , t'sa vu comment un hippo tape sur un clavier?
c'est de la mega frappe dactylo ! Parfois c'est tout le clavier qui s'enfonce ( de la crêpe de clavier...)
 
--------
pour revenir in topic

je suis TRES intrigué par le choix orange, de  la curiosité technique
Car si - comme c'est probable- un cable cat 5 blindé suffit 

 pourquoi orange fournit un *s*tp si le *F*tp ( 2 fois moins cher) suffit?

Ca peut etre un imperatif technique-et si oui lequel?-  comme une decision de bureaucrate sans réel motif

( avec orange on peut s'attendre à ce genre de chose , c'est tout de même l'ex FT....)


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> normal , t'sa vu comment un hippo tape sur un clavier?
> c'est de la mega frappe dactylo ! Parfois c'est tout le clavier qui s'enfonce ( de la crêpe de clavier...)
> 
> --------


Faut voir le clavier aussi.  



pascalformac a dit:


> pour revenir in topic
> 
> je suis TRES intrigué par le choix orange, de  la curiosité technique
> Car si - comme c'est probable- un cable cat 5 blindé suffit
> ...



Malheureusement, mes connaissances en réseau ne sont pas suffisante pour t'en dire plus.


Edit : je viens de lire sur commentcamarche que la différence  porte uniquement sur le blindage. Alors, à moins que ton environnement soit particulièrement perturbé (genre émetteur RTL de l'autre coté de la rue) tu ne devrais pas voir la différence.


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Un membre de ma famille veut relier sa livebox à son décodeur TV-orange
> Orange fournit pour cela un RJ45 STP cat 5e
> de longueur  5 metres, trop court car  il lui faut 15 metres à faire courir en hauteur du bureau( livebox et ordi ) au salon ( decodeur et TV)


Et la solution LivePlug ? Possible ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2008)

j'avais pensé à suggerer , mais non pas envisageable , because budget serré, très serré.


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> j'avais pensé à suggerer , mais non pas envisageable , because budget serré, très serré.


15 m de câble à 8 &#8364; = ?
LivePlug 120 &#8364; ?
Un câble 5m livré avec la LB et un autre avec le décodeur (pas certain) ???


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2008)

je pige pas trop ton message ( du moins la fin)
 mais si tu veux parler sous 

en 15 m 
STP  .... Belkin qui démarre à 12-15&#8364;
 le FTP -qu'on trouve partout- entre 5 et 10&#8364;-15&#8364; selon generique, marques ou lieux


----------



## Leoparde (12 Mars 2008)

Salut, concernant la LiveBox, j'aimerai savoir si ça vous arrive aussi  :

Sur les modéle sagem, quand je veux accéder à l'administration de la LB (par Ethernet ou Wifi), je me log, et ensuite rien. Je vois les menus en haut et à gauche, mais sans rien avoir au milieu. j'ai beau cliqueter partout, dans les menus, rien ne ce passe, et dans firefox, j'ai un message (en bas de fenêtre) me disant que 12 éléments sur 13 ont été chargés (c'est pas le 13 qui me porte la poisse quand même :rateau: ). Le problème à été résolu en échangeant avec une LB Inventel, mais il m'a bien fait ch*ez pendant un bon mois.

A part sa, y en à t'il parmis vous (avec le décodeur TV), qui ont une bonne réception en branchant directement l'Ethernet sur le port JAUNE de la LB? J'ai essayé uniquement avec VLC, et sa saccade comme pas possible :hein: 

- Leoparde -


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2008)

petit up

Achat de FTP  5e
qui marche

un détail
je ne connais pas les subtilités des livebox
Sur le coté il y a des prises ethernet  - une jaune une rouge
Avec 2 petits voyants verts de controle ( sans doute des branchements)

que signifie le fait qu'un voyant clignote?
 pas trouvé d'info sur ce point 

Pour l'instant ca n'a aucun impact apparent  sur l'image TV.
De ce coté ca baigne.


----------



## maousse (13 Mars 2008)

diode allumée : branchement actif.
diode clignotante : activité sur le port concerné.

(comme sur toutes les cartes réseaux sauf sur les macs, ou presque.)


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2008)

merci 
c'est ce que je soupconnais sans en etre certain
( et désolé si c'est une redite j'ai pas cherché dans le fil)

tout marche  et bien , ca doit etre une bonne ligne
sauf un point mineur -lenteur de navigation- mais je ferai une recherche d'abord 

Et je vous raconte pas la tête éberluée du gamin en  rentrant  quand il découvrit  le nombre de chaines via la mosaique.
Comme  a dit sa mère ...  ca va etre du sport pour gerer ca...


----------



## maousse (13 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tout marche  et bien , ca doit etre une bonne ligne
> sauf un point mineur -lenteur de navigation- mais je ferai une recherche d'abord



navigation sur l'interface tv ?
Si oui, c'est normal (enfin, sur toutes les livebox que j'ai vu, dont la mienne). C'est super lent par rapport à une freebox par exemple, aussi bien pour le démarrage du décodeur que pour le zapping, et la roulette en haut à droite de l'écran est moins jolie que sur os x, c'est même pas possible de trouver ça joli.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2008)

je m'en doutais aussi

merci de ta réponse 

( tu m'évites une recherche ici ou ailleurs, qui n'aurait pas porté ses fruits, un comble pour une orange   )
( je sais, limite almanach Vermot mais j'avais envie)


----------



## pouly33 (29 Mars 2008)

Bonjour si quelqu'un pouvait me dire pourquoi un copier coller marche alors que la saisie manuelle ne marche pas
 je pense avoir le meme probleme sur un pc sous vista avec une livebox et une borne airport express impossible de la connecter sur le reseau wifi de la live
merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Mars 2008)

pouly33 a dit:


> Bonjour si quelqu'un pouvait me dire pourquoi un copier coller marche alors que la saisie manuelle ne marche pas
> je pense avoir le meme probleme sur un pc sous vista avec une livebox et une borne airport express impossible de la connecter sur le reseau wifi de la live
> merci



Le copié/collé est proposé pour éviter les erreurs de frappes qui sont parfois difficiles à détecter.


----------



## pierre22 (30 Mars 2008)

Bonjour 

Malgré mes heures de recherches, je ne trouve pas de solutions à mon problème.

Je suis abonné depuis environ trois ans à Internet Max 8 mégas.
Je n'ai jamais atteint les 4 Mégas, selon Orange, c'est parce que _je suis loin du terminal ALagny-152-1-61-7.w83-112.abo.wanadoo.fr _
les 3,5 mégas me suffisaient, mais depuis 15 jours environ impossible de dépasser 500 Ko sauf aux heures très creuses (celles ou je n'ai pas besoin du net pour travailler et pendant lesquelles je dors)

Mon option téléphone illimité m'a coûte 48  de communications ce mois ci pour avoir appelé un services spécial (Canal Sat) 23 appels > 400 unités, alors que j'ai appelé trois fois 5 minutes environ. soit une facture totale de 91,33  

Les bugs fréquents et échange de Live Box branchée sur onduleur et anti foudre changée 4 fois en trois ans.

Pour ces motifs, je voudrais quitter Orange, mais je suis abonné pour encore presque 1 an. Puis-je négocier mon désabonnement pour débit très insuffisant?
Je voudrais passer à Free 29,99  tout compris, j'ai regardé l'inscription en ligne, et je ne comprends pas si les options (voir photo écran) sont payantes et si oui à quel tarif ?
Merci de vos lumières.:king: 
Cordialement


----------



## r e m y (31 Mars 2008)

il faudrait lire les conditions générales de ton contrat... mais j'ai peur qu'il n'y ait pas d'engagement de débit minimal. Ce qui t'est proposé c'est 8 Méga maxi!

Essaie tout de même de te faire assister dans tes démarches par une association de consommateurs
(mais dis-toi bien que l'herbe n'est pas toujours plus verte ailleurs. Rien ne dit que 'avec un autre opérateur tu n'auras pas ce genre de pb techniques, a fortiori si tu n'es pas en dégroupage total et que la connection passe par le MEME ligne telephonique qu'actuellement... quant à l'appel à CanalSat , tu aurais eu le même désagrément avec n'importe quelle offre "telephone illimité". Ces appels à des numéros surtaxés ne sont jamais inclus dans le forfait)


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2008)

Il m'est arrivé le même souci avec Free, il y a un peu plus d'un an, d'un seul coup, ma bande passante s'est mise à baisser jusqu'à être même inférieure à ce que j'avais en RTC, alors que j'avais précédemment entre 3,5 et 4,5 Mb. Après maintes expérimentation et recherches, il s'est avéré que le constructeur de ma maison (qui date de 97 pourtant) avait intégré le fameux "condensateur qui tue (la bande passante)" dans le boîtier d'arrivée sous scellé, et non dans une prise de téléphone, comme le fait FT. Une fois ce condo enlevé, ma bande passante est instantanément remontée à 6 Mb (en zone non dégroupée, à 2700 m du DSLAM). Depuis, ma zone a été dégroupée par Free, et je tourne à 8,5 Mb.

Donc, cherche le condensateur chez toi, il est probable qu'il soit à l'origine du problème.


----------



## pierre22 (31 Mars 2008)

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Une fois reliée à la LIveBox par cable, lance Safari, tape http:// 168.192.1.1
> Tu vas arriver sur la page de configuration de la LiveBox.
> 
> On va te demander un nom et mot de passe
> ...


Me revoici chez Orange avec une Livebox (Sagem) achetée et non louée.

Dans la page de configuration de la Livebox, c'est la clé WEP qui est proposée. Si je choisis le WPA (que je voudrais car réputé plus sûr) et que je clique sur "Configuration du WPA" j'ai comme mot de passe "password". Que faut-il faire ? En mettre un de mon invention ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Si je choisis le WPA (que je voudrais car réputé plus sûr)



Ça c'est sûr, faut bien 25 secondes pour la casser contre dix pour une clé WEP


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça c'est sûr, faut bien 25 secondes pour la casser contre dix pour une clé WEP


Ca fait 15 secondes de tranquillité en plus. C'est toujours bon à prendre.


----------



## beugueur (5 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

je viens de basculer sur Mac OS X avec un macbook 2Go de ram car j'étais avant sur PC portable... je suis donc totalement novice sur mac!!

Voulant me connecter sur le net avec safari et j'ai trouvé ma box (live box sagem) dans la liste de diagnostique réseau . Ensuite j'ai rentré ma clé wep (inscrite sur la boite de protection de la box) dans la fenêtre prévu. j'ai même utilisé un fichier texte afin de vérifier le code pour ensuite le glisser dans la petite fenêtre. J'ai ce message d'erreur qui apparait a chaque fois : "cet ordinateur n'a pas réussi à joindre le réseau Airport que vous avez sélectionné." hors je ne me suis pas trompé dans le réseau sans fils, dans mon mot de passe !! j'ai refais cette manip 1500000 fois . J'ai le même message d'erreur en conection avec Ethernet! alors que dois je faire? un problème de configuration de la live box? A noter que mon pc portable est en même temps connecter sur la box par wifi... donc la box marche bien!!
  J'espèreavoir été précis dans la description de mon problème!!
cordialement


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2008)

beugueur a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens de basculer sur Mac OS X avec un macbook 2Go de ram car j'étais avant sur PC portable... je suis donc totalement novice sur mac!!
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

As-tu bien mis ta Livebox en mode association (en appuyant sur le bouton dédié sur la Livebox) avant de sélectionner le réseau dans la liste des réseaux disponibles dans le menu de l'icône Airport de la barre de menu et de rentrer le mot de passe ?


PS : pour mon cas personnel, je me suis répondu tout seul. C'est bon.


----------



## beugueur (5 Avril 2008)

Merci pour ton aide, mais je pense que je suis en mode association car je te repond actuelement en wifi sur mon pc portable!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2008)

Je te suggérerais bien d'essayer en sélectionnant une clé WPA, que tu inventes, dans la page de configuration de la Livebox mais c'est avec ton PC portable que tu risques d'avoir des ennuis. 

A part ça, je ne vois rien d'autre. Désolé.


----------



## beugueur (5 Avril 2008)

merci iDuck de tes conseils je vais essayé de voir dans ma livebox


----------



## grego_ (5 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir, je n'arrive pas à configurer mon compte pop orange dans mail (OSX 10.4.11). Après la tentative de connexion au serveur pop et l'attente de mon autorisation. Echec, mail me demande de vérifier mes reglages.  
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2008)

grego_ a dit:


> Bonsoir, je n'arrive pas à configurer mon compte pop orange dans mail (OSX 10.4.11). Après la tentative de connexion au serveur pop et l'attente de mon autorisation. Echec, mail me demande de vérifier mes reglages.
> Merci de votre aide


Salut,

Est-ce dans la dernière étape de configuration du compte tu as coché la case de demande d'authentification ? Si c'est le cas, refais la configuration de ton compte Orange sans la cocher.


----------



## grego_ (6 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Est-ce dans la dernière étape de configuration du compte tu as coché la case de demande d'authentification ? Si c'est le cas, refais la configuration de ton compte Orange sans la cocher.



 Après bien des essais, finalement ta réponse m'a décoincé. Un petit détail, j'ai dû changer le smtp d'envoi dans les préférences Mail afin que celui-ci corresponde à smtp.orange.fr:_nomdabonné_. Champ que je n'avais pas rempli correctement dans la création du nouveau compte (j'ai bêtement suivi _l'exemple_ de Mail alors qu'il s'était automatiquement affiché. Donc avais effacé _:nomdabonné_ !?! Chose que je ne referais plus)
Merci iDuck, car j'étais vraiment dans la soupe jusqu'au cou !!!


----------



## gymnosophiste (11 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, 

je me demande s'il est possible de raccorder le décodeur TV de la livebox d'Orange sur un Imac, afin de regarder la télé sur celui-ci. Je crois qu'il existe peut-être une chance avec le tuner Elgato 200 mais je ne suis pas sur. Avez-vous une idée sur la question ?


----------



## flotow (12 Avril 2008)

gymnosophiste a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je me demande s'il est possible de raccorder le décodeur TV de la livebox d'Orange sur un Imac, afin de regarder la télé sur celui-ci. Je crois qu'il existe peut-être une chance avec le tuner Elgato 200 mais je ne suis pas sur. Avez-vous une idée sur la question ?



le 20 ou 24 avril, tu auras la TV (TNT, pas plus) sur ton mac! (avec orange)
apres, pour ce qui est des autres offres, uniquement via le decodeur, la question se pose toujours


----------



## gymnosophiste (12 Avril 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> le 20 ou 24 avril, tu auras la TV (TNT, pas plus) sur ton mac! (avec orange)
> apres, pour ce qui est des autres offres, uniquement via le decodeur, la question se pose toujours



Le 20 ou 24 avril ? je ne suis pas au courant de cette annonce... Est-ce que Orange l'a annoncé ? Faudra-t-il un décodeur spécifique ?


----------



## free00 (12 Avril 2008)

Non, il faudra juste installer VLC. C'est prévu pour le 24


----------



## Johnny Guitar (12 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir je n'espere pas me tromper de forum pour mon post.
cela fait des lustre que j'ai une livebox (c'est encore écrit wanadoo dessus lol)
j'ai un PPC G5 et un macbookpro et je rencontre un probleme depuis quelques heures seulement.
je ne peux plus accéder au panneau de config en entrant l'adresse dans safari que ca soit sur mon G5 ou mon macbookpro. sur firefox pas de probleme. mais sur safari j'ai un beau "error 401 unAuthorized"
j'ai redémarré la livebox réinitialisé safari mais rien n'y fait j'ai dû faire une bétise sans m'en apercevoir

s'il vous plait quelqu'un peut il m'aider

merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Il y a 2 adresses que tu peux utiliser pour accéder à l'interface de la LIvebox :

http://configuration.adsl

ou

http://192.168.1.1


Ensuite pour l'identifiant et le mot de passe, tu mets *admin*.


----------



## Johnny Guitar (13 Avril 2008)

Merci iDuck 
tout compte fait une coupure de courant a eu raison de mon problème à son redémarrage ma livebox m'a laissé accès à l'interface


----------



## smow (14 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
Gros souci depuis hier. J'ai une livebox Sagem, je ne parvenais plus à me connecter à internet, car mon iMac (sous X.5.2) m'attribuais une adresse IP locale. Après coup de fil à l'assistance Orange, j'ai fait l'erreur de réinitialiser ma livebox Sagem. Depuis, impossible d'entrer dans la livebox (par http://198.162.1.1) pour activer internet et le téléphone.
L'assistance Orange n'a rien trouvé de mieux que de programmer un RV téléphonique samedi prochain à 19h!!!
Avez-vous une idée de ce qui peut se passer? Safari parvient à charger en partie la page d'accueil de la livebox, mais en partie seulement. Je ne peux accéder à aucun menu. Firefox ne parvient carrément pas à se connecter à la livebox&#8230;
Au secours!


----------



## Sanctvs (14 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous
J'ai un récent problème qui vient d'apparaitre
Après une pseudo panne de ma livebox inventel, par le biais de 192.168.1.1, le problème de connexion a été réglé sur le pc (branché en ethernet)
Seulement, je n'arrive pas, avec mon mb à me connecter au réseau wifi
qui me spécifie que je ne suis pas autorisé à partager la connexion.
Pourtant, la clé wep hexa est correcte, j'ai même essayé en laissant ma livebox sans sécurité mdp, mais rien n'y fait.
J'aimerai donc savoir comment faire (désolé, je n'ai pas eu le courage de me farcir 50 pages d'explication)
Il faut savoir que je n'ai jamais reussi à me connecter convenablement ... rentrer tous les jours sa clé hexa, c'est la joie


----------



## thierryk29 (14 Avril 2008)

bonjour
depuis quelques jours j 'ai de nouveau des problemes avec ma livebox
des que je reçois un appel sur ma ligne fixe FT il y a désynchronisation  de la livebox 
et je n'ai plus ni internet ni TV ni téléphone 
la synchro se refait uniquement si je laisse ma ligne fixe décrochée
il y a deux mois un technicien de FT est intervenu et a enlevé un condensateur de la prise téléphonique, et tout à bien marché jusqu' à la semaine derniere
il me semble avoir lu quelque part que cela pourrait etre lie à l 'ancienneté de mon téléphone qui a une douzaine d'années
quelqu'un pourrait il m' éclairé un peu?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2008)

Il est effectivement possible que ça vienne de ton téléphone, et pas nécessairement en raison de son ancienneté. Tu devrais essayer de le changer !


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Avril 2008)

Si le problème survient avec le téléphone analogique, regarder aussi du coté du filtre ADSL.


----------



## divoli (15 Avril 2008)

free00 a dit:


> Non, il faudra juste installer VLC. C'est prévu pour le 24



Comment ça va se passer, concrètement ? Il y a une autre application à installer ? Il faut acheter un récepteur à brancher sur un port USB ?

Désolé si je suis un peu hors sujet...


----------



## pierre22 (15 Avril 2008)

thierryk29 a dit:


> bonjour
> depuis quelques jours j 'ai de nouveau des problemes avec ma livebox
> des que je reçois un appel sur ma ligne fixe FT il y a désynchronisation  de la livebox
> et je n'ai plus ni internet ni TV ni téléphone
> ...



Bonjour,

LE lien Orange des téléphones compatibles. Cependant les miens ne figurent plus sur cette liste, alors que c'était le cas il y a 2 ans. Orange indique que les appareils actuellement en vente chez eux.
Pour le filtre ADSL, Hyppo sulfite nous a "fixés". Tout peux venir de là.
http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?u=http://assistance.orange.fr/1292.php

Cordialement


----------



## djsmasher (16 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, j'aimerais me connecter en Airport, je tape le nom de ma livebox puis le mot de passe (WEP?? OU WPA??) en dessous  de la livebox mais ca me dit a chaque fois que le mot de passe est incorrect.
(est ce que sur http://192.168.1.1 le compte mac pour le wifi est bien activé???,....?)
Pouvez vous m'aider??

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Avril 2008)

djsmasher a dit:


> Bonjour, j'aimerais me connecter en Airport, je tape le nom de ma livebox puis le mot de passe (WEP?? OU WPA??) en dessous  de la livebox mais ca me dit a chaque fois que le mot de passe est incorrect.
> (est ce que sur http://192.168.1.1 le compte mac pour le wifi est bien activé???,....?)
> Pouvez vous m'aider??
> 
> Merci d'avance.



j'ai exactement le même problème que toi...
depuis peu, nous avons déménagé et changé d'opérateur (neuf...orange) et alors que sur l'imac de mon épouse, la config s'est passée sans accroc (via airport) , sur mon MBP, à réglages identiques, je n'arrive pas à me connecter à internet...ni par airport ni ethernet, c'est toujours "echec de la connexion" ou "mot de passe incorrect" pourtant, j'ai fait les mêmes manips sur l'imac (comme indiqué dans le guide de la livebox sagem) et là, ça a tourné sans soucis...

une idée???


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Avril 2008)

djsmasher a dit:


> Bonjour, j'aimerais me connecter en Airport, je tape le nom de ma livebox puis le mot de passe (WEP?? OU WPA??) en dessous  de la livebox mais ca me dit a chaque fois que le mot de passe est incorrect.
> (est ce que sur http://192.168.1.1 le compte mac pour le wifi est bien activé???,....?)
> Pouvez vous m'aider??
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Le login c'est admin et le mot de passe admin


----------



## steph8814 (16 Avril 2008)

Je viens d'avoir une live box.
Je me suis connecté par ethernet et je me suis connecté sans probleme.
Le probleme c'est la connection wifi.
Si je met sans sécurité et que je rentre l'adresse de mon mac du type xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx de la carte airport dans  le filtre des adresses MAC et que je met n'autoriser que les adresses à se connecter ca marche en wifi.
Si je met securité avec clef wep et que je rentre la clef tel qu'elle est ecrite sur la boite ca me met un message d'erreur mauvais mot de passe.
Y a t il une facon de saisir la clef wep ?
Sinon la configuration wifi qui marche telle que je l'ai decrite ci dessus est elle sure ? les autres mac ne peuvent pas se connecter mais les PC ?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2008)

steph8814 a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir une live box.
> Je me suis connecté par ethernet et je me suis connecté sans probleme.
> Le probleme c'est la connection wifi.
> Si je met sans sécurité et que je rentre l'adresse de mon mac du type xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx de la carte airport dans  le filtre des adresses MAC et que je met n'autoriser que les adresses à se connecter ca marche en wifi.
> ...


Il faut saisir la clé sans les espaces.


----------



## djsmasher (19 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, je voudrais me connecter a ma livebox sagem par Airport que faut il faire???
Comment vous faites pour aller sur http://192.168.1.1 afin de configurer la livebox quand on a qu'un seul mac et qu'on n'est pas connecté??

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2008)

Pour paramétrer Airport, faut te connecter en ethernet !


----------



## zemzem (23 Avril 2008)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Salut et bienvenu sur MacG,
> 
> Pour commencer tu veux relier tout ce beau monde en Wi-Fi j'imagine.
> Si on récapitule tes deux mac (version ?) sont équipés de carte AirPort.
> ...



Désolé si la réponse est déjà donnée plus loin, mais je lis ce poste depuis le début et c'est à la page 6 que je trouve cette info qui résout mon problème de connecter un autre mac sur la LB .

Par contre, j'aimerais aussi pouvoir connecter mon iPhone en Wifi sur la LB, mais je n'arrives pas à trouver l'adresse MAC de airport du iPhone.

Y a-t-il un moyen de la trouver ou une astuce pour se connecter ?


----------



## fpoil (23 Avril 2008)

reglages/genéraux/information adresse wifi


----------



## zemzem (23 Avril 2008)

fpoil a dit:


> reglages/genéraux/information adresse wifi



 Ouaou, merci, c'est du rapide !!

Et je doit être miro  ou il faut que je dormes un peu plus ...

As-tu déjà essayé si ça marche sur la LB ?


----------



## perosolana (26 Avril 2008)

as-tu essayé ta connexion wifi sans débrancher la prise ethernet?
Tu dois configurer la wifi sur le premier PC branché ethernet mais en débranchant cette prise, afin que la livebox reconnaisse ton PC; lorsque cela est fait, il faut appuyer sur le bouton 1 derrière la livebox et refaire la connexion wifi.
Tant qu'il y a un branchement ethernet la connexion wifi ne peut se faire : à la limite ton ordi peut être reconnu mais la connexion ne se fera pas.
J'ai galèré longtemps jusqu'à ce que je comprenne cela!


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Avril 2008)

Salut tout le monde ! 

J'ai un sacré truc bizarre ! Depuis que je suis sous léopard, impossible de passer en ip fixe avec ma livebox !!!    

C'est moche !
Si quelqu'un a une idée du pourquoi  je suis preneur


----------



## maximeb (28 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème de liaison wifi depuis la derniere mise a jour de l'aiport hier soir, impossible de me connecter, il m'indique qu'une erreur c'est produite lors de l'acces à la live box, ce matin j'ai passé une heure avec un technicien orange et pour finir il ma fait changer la box et j'ai toujours le même problème. Avec mon Iphone et un PC aucun problème pour l'association. Quelqu'un à-t-il la solution ou faut-il que je passe par le SAV de la FNAC. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Jack Dell (29 Avril 2008)

bonsoir j'ai egalement des problemes avec ma livebox depuis la dernière mise à jour: en wifi je ne vois plus les ordi bonjours dans le finder! si je me mets en ethernet tout est OK. Malheureusement je ne peux pas rester en ethernet là où est mon Imac. La mise à jour porte le N° 3202-26014A, c'est une sagem. Jusquà cette mise à jour tout allait sur des roulettes. Même probleme quand mon fils vient avec son macbook en wifi. La connexion internet fonctionne mais c'est le reseau qui est invisible. Il faut dans le finder utiliser la commande allez à et on les retrouve. Mais on ne peux se connecter avec un nom d'utilisateur et le partage d'ecran ne fonctionne plus.

D'autres retour suite à cette mise à jour sur une sagem?


----------



## auplaisirdedieu (1 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

je viens ici dans l'espoir d'enfin trouver une réponse à ma question ( ça fait 3h que je cherche sur des milliards de forums différents  ), et je remercie d'avance celui ou celle qui peut-être me sauvera . 
J'ai récemment télécharger BitTyrant mais impossible de l'installer: je ne comprend rien à cette histoire de ports ( quand je teste le port ça me dit "erreur NAT" ). 
Après mes vaines recherches, j'ai quand même compris qu'il fallait que j'en ouvre ( sur mon routeur, mais je ne sais toujours pas exactement ce que c'est qu'un routeur, et si je le sais je ne vois aucun moyen d' "ouvrir des ports" dessus ) et je vous demande COMMENT?.
Donc je possède un MacBook avec le truc avant Lépoard ( j'me rappelle plus très bien ce que c'est  ), et pour ma connection j'ai une livebox orange, elle même connectée à un truc avec trois lumières (désolée je sais vraiment pas ce que c'est I know I suck), lui même connecté à ce que je crois être un "routeur" (petit machin noir avec plein de trou pour les cables internet). 
J'essairai de donner plus de précisions si c'est vraiment incompréhensible :rose:  .  

Merci d'avance à ceux qui tenteront éventuellement de m'aider!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2008)

Déjà, erreur NAT, c'est bien un problème de routeur. Faudrait déjà savoir comment est ta configuration, à priori, si tu as un routeur, il doit y avoir plusieurs ordis connectés dessus, est-ce bien le cas.

Par contre, mon collègue local va certainement déplacer ton post, parce que je ne pense pas qu'à Bamako, ton FAI soit Orange, non ?


----------



## auplaisirdedieu (1 Mai 2008)

Si si, c'est bien orange  ! 
Oui effectivement il y a trois ordinateurs connectés dessus, mais ça change quelque chose pour l'ouverture des ports?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2008)

auplaisirdedieu a dit:


> Si si, c'est bien orange  !



Pitin© :affraid: Ils sévissent jusque là bas ? Mais jusqu'où s'arrêteront-ils ? 



auplaisirdedieu a dit:


> Oui effectivement il y a trois ordinateurs connectés dessus, mais ça change quelque chose pour l'ouverture des ports?



Je veux, mon n'veu ! Non seulement il te faut ouvrir les ports, mais en outre, faut les rediriger vers *ton* ordi ! L'erreur NAT, ça devait être ça, pas de redirection.

Alors, dans la pratique, faut voir avec la doc de ton routeur pour savoir exactement comment faire, mais je vais essayer de te dire deux mots du principe : un "port" est une porte d'entrée "logique" sur un ordi ou un réseau. Lorsque tu veux te connecter sur un ordi, faut que tu dise à quel port tu t'adresse, et le principe du Firewall est de bloquer certains ou tous ces ports pour éviter les intrusions. Jusque là, c'est simple, mais dans ton cas, ça se complique du fait de la présence de plusieurs ordis sur le réseau. En effet, ton routeur reçois une requète sur le port  1234, par exemple. Bien, mais comment savoir auquel de tes trois ordis s'adresse la requète ? On fait ça via deux méthodes :

1) on déclare une DMZ (De-Militarised Zone) ; c'est à dire qu'un des ordis du réseau reçois toutes les requêtes d'accès, et les autres ne sont jamais sollicités de l'extérieur

2) on établis des baux DHCP permanents, et pour chaque port susceptible de recevoir une requête, on déclare quel ordi doit la recevoir, et, dans certains cas, sur quel port (par exemple, chez moi, je pourrais dire que tout ce qui arrive sur le port 1010 doit être envoyé à l'ordi qui à l'IP (non routable) 192.168.0.8 sur le port 2020), mais pas toujours certains routeurs ne permettent pas de désigner un port de destination différent de celui de la requête).

Dernière chose : un bail DHCP permanent consiste à informer le routeur que l'ordi dont l'adresse MAC est 00:xx:yy:zz:11:22 doit toujours avoir l'adresse IP non routable 192.168.0.1, par exemple, afin que chaque ordi ait toujours la même IP non routable. Attention, l'adresse MAC n'est pas liée à l'ordi, mais à son interface réseau, c'est à dire que si tu connecte un Mac en WiFi (Airport), son adresse Mac, celle de sa carte Airport, sera différente de celle qu'il aura s'il est connecté en ethernet (là, il aura l'adresse MAC de la carte ethernet).

Ah, oui, une IP non routable, c'est l'IP interne au réseau qu'à un ordi, par opposition à l'IP publique, qui est celle de l'ensemble du réseau vue depuis l'extérieur (internet).

Voilà, j'ai essayé d'être le plus clair possible, mais ça n'est pas évident, donc, si un point te parait obscur, n'hésite pas à poser la question !


----------



## auplaisirdedieu (1 Mai 2008)

Bon d'abord, merci beaucoup!  
N'empêche que j'ai rien compris. Du tout. J'imagine que je suis un peu trop ignorante sur le sujet. 
La doc de mon routeur je crois que je l'ai plus mais je vais vérifier.
Etablir un bail DHCP, okay, moi je veux bien, mais je m'y prend comment? Idem pour la DMZ, et est ce qui si je fais ça (déclarer une DMZ), de quoi ça prive l'ordinateur à qui on ne fait pas les requêtes (et c'est quoi les requêtes, ça se présente comment?).
Et elle est où la carte AirPort  ?

En tous cas merci de m'aider, et si c'est vraiment trop compliqué dites le moi, et je me contenterai très bien de mon vieux LimeWire .


----------



## da capo (1 Mai 2008)

pour être clair, (enfin espérer être clair)
quand des gens t'envoient des paquets d'informations, ces paquets arrivent tous par la même entrée (la livebox), mais arrivés là, que faire ? à quel ordinateur distribuer les paquets ?
Ceci est la problématique.

Pour aider les paquets à trouver leur destinataires, on il faut alors poser des règles : on dira que tel paquet adressé sur tel port (comme un code postal) sera remis à telle adresse.

une adresse, (adresse IP) est attribuée par le routeur (livebox)
mais sans instruction particulière le routeur, un peu bête, peut attribuer des adresses différentes d'un moment à l'autre à la même machine.
N'importe quoi ! N'est-ce pas ? pas foutu de faire son boulot correctement du premier coup ce foutu routeur :/

Alors, on dit au routeur : cette machine aura toujours la même adresse (bail permanent) et là, tout de suite, on a moins de risque que les paquets se perdent, voir plus de risque 

sur ce, je laisse la main aux spécialistes de la livebox.


----------



## auplaisirdedieu (1 Mai 2008)

Merciiiii !    



da capo a dit:


> quand des gens t'envoient des paquets d'informations


C'est quoi les informations qu'on reçoit? A part les mails qu'est ce qui vient de l'exterieur? Ce qu'on telecharge? 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Attention, l'adresse MAC n'est pas liée à l'ordi, mais à son interface réseau, c'est à dire que si tu connecte un Mac en WiFi (Airport), son adresse Mac, celle de sa carte Airport, sera différente de celle qu'il aura s'il est connecté en ethernet (là, il aura l'adresse MAC de la carte ethernet).



Je pense avoir trouver l'adresse de mon Mac, mais je comprend pas le lien avec la carte AirPort... dans "plus d'infos" j'ai trouver "Adresse MAC: " et une longue suite de chiffre et de ":". 

Bon, à part ça, maintenant je fais comment pour lui expliquer à mon routeur? J'imagine qu'il suffit pas que je lui parle... 

C'est vraiment sympa de m'aider à comprendre!


----------



## da capo (1 Mai 2008)

Alors oui, les paquets d'informations peuvent être des mails, des pages à lire sur internet, des fichiers obtenus par P2P (BitTorrent).

Pour configurer ta livebox, tu auras besoin :
- de l'adresse mac de la machine sur laquelle tu veux utiliser ton logiciel de partage. je ne sais pas comment elle est connectée (cable ethernet ou wiifi) mais depuis l'application utilitaire de réseau, tu peux obtenir cette information (adresse matérielle)
- dans les menus de la livebox (prends la notice, elle va servir) tu dois attribuer une adresse IP fixe à ta machine, et c'est l'adresse matérielle qui va permettre de l'identifier. Cette adresse fixe est aussi appelée bail permanent.
- enfin, tu dois préciser que toutes les connections entrantes sur le port utilisé par BitTorrent doivent être acheminée vers l'adresse IP choisie précédemment.


Je ne peux pas t'en dire plus sur la configuration de la livebox parce que je n'en ai pas  mais en lisant un peu, ou en cherchant sur google, tu devrais trouver des tutoriels clairs pour réaliser ces opérations.


----------



## auplaisirdedieu (2 Mai 2008)

Thank you !  
Dernière question (fin... esperons): c'est où les menus de la LiveBox?
Impossible de trouver la notice... Pourtant j'ai finalement retrouvé la boîte mais y a qu'un CD (je vais quand même regarder ce que c'est) et plein de câbles et de trucs bizarres.


----------



## auplaisirdedieu (2 Mai 2008)

Finalement j'ai trouvé comment accéder au "menu" pour configurer tout ça, sauf que même en suivant les instruction d'orange j'y arrive pas. 
Ils disent de taper http://192.168.1.1 dans la barre d'adresse, et quand j'appuie sur entrée ça me demande un nom d'identifiant et un mot de passe. Apparemment c'est normal, on me dit de mettre "admin" et "admin", que c'est ça les identifiants par défaut. Sauf que ça marche pas (et puis je vois pas comment ça marcherai: pourquoi ce serait aussi difficile d'accès si c'est pour tout le monde pareil? et comment ils differencieraient les livebox si elles s'identifient toutes pareil...?). Donc je comprend de nouveau plus rien. J'ai essayé avec le nom de mon compte et mon mot de passe, celui de l'autre ordinateur qui est sur le réseau... rien ne marche. 
HEEEELP!


----------



## CERDAN (2 Mai 2008)

Es-tu sur d'avoir mis : admin et admin ? en minuscules ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2008)

auplaisirdedieu a dit:


> quand j'appuie sur entrée ça me demande un nom d'identifiant et un mot de passe. Apparemment c'est normal, on me dit de mettre "admin" et "admin", que c'est ça les identifiants par défaut. Sauf que ça marche pas (et puis je vois pas comment ça marcherai: pourquoi ce serait aussi difficile d'accès si c'est pour tout le monde pareil? et comment ils differencieraient les livebox si elles s'identifient toutes pareil...?).



admin/admin sont les mots de passe et identifiant qui protègent l'accès à l'interface de gestion de la livebox, pas ceux de l'accès à internet. Tout le monde a les mêmes au départ, à charge pour chacun de mettre les siens à la place ensuite, en faisant bien attention d'en mettre qu'on ne perdra ou n'oubliera pas, faute de quoi ...


----------



## richard-deux (2 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> admin/admin sont les mots de passe et identifiant qui protègent l'accès à l'interface de gestion de la livebox, pas ceux de l'accès à internet. Tout le monde a les mêmes au départ, à charge pour chacun de mettre les siens à la place ensuite, en faisant bien attention d'en mettre qu'on ne perdra ou n'oubliera pas, faute de quoi ...



Sinon: réinitialisation de la livebox.


----------



## auplaisirdedieu (2 Mai 2008)

okay merci . En gros je suis bonne pour une réinitialisation (j'avais bien mis admin et admin en minuscule tout bien...), mais ça risque pas de bousiller quoi que ce soit hein? Comme je suis pas la seule à utiliser internet je veux pas risquer de tout péter juste pour mon BitTyrant...


----------



## Aski (3 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je me connecte par wifi à une livebox sagem. D'habitude tout marche très bien mais depuis aujourd'hui, j'ai des difficultés à me connecter à la livebox. 

- Soit le wifi est détecté et le nom de la box défile à coté de l'icone Airport dans la barre des menu (je pense que ça veut dire que le mac est en train de s'y connecter)
- Soit le wifi est détecté mais le mac ne s'y connecte pas automatiquement (là je vais sélectionner le réseau, là une petite fenêtre s'ouvre avec le mot de passe à taper et je doit cliquer plusieurs fois sur OK pour m'y connecter)
- Soit le wifi n'est pas du tout detecté.

Une fois que j'ai réussi à m'y connecter internet est d'une lenteur pitoyable, 2 ou 3 minutes voir "erreur de chargement de la page" pour afficher la moindre page internet.

De plus, une fois connecté, il est presque impossible de détecter les réseaux avoisinants.

Là je doit remercier un proche voisin de ne pas avoir sécurisé son réseau wifi auquel je me connecte très facilement et j'obtiens un débit internet normal.

(MacBook 2.2 Gh avec leopard 10.5.2)

Merci.


----------



## Aski (4 Mai 2008)

Je rajoute qu'ayant eu des problèmes de conection wifi avec la livebox inventel (on a dû en changer) quand j'était encore sous PC j'ai tout de suite supposé que le problème venait de la livebox mais j'expose mon problème ici pour être certain que ça vienne pas du Mac.


----------



## Jack Dell (6 Mai 2008)

ta livebox ne viendrais pas d'être mise à jour?
dans ce cas  une clef wap ( password, je crois) t'a été mise d'office.il te faut aller dans tes pages d'administration pour supprimer cette cle wap ou rentrer celle qui t'as été fourni avec la livebox. ensuite tu configure ta connexion wifi avec cette même cle.
Pour ma part cette mise à jour fait en sorte que les mac sous wifi ne voient plus les mac en ethenet et reciproquement...


----------



## Jack Dell (7 Mai 2008)

je precise ceci sur deux livebox Sagem.

Personne n'a de soucis avec cette mise à jour?

Bon, j'ai reglé mon probleme en mettant mon ancien modem routeur wifi netgear derriere la livebox et tout est OK


----------



## Aski (7 Mai 2008)

Je ne sait pas du tout si elle a été mise à jour.

Ensuite la clé n'est pas sensé changer, et elle ne l'est pas puisque j'arrive tout de même des fois à m'y connecter.

Mais j'essayerai de supprimer une sécurité WAP et de ne garder que la clé WEP.


----------



## qsdfg (7 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, je viens de quitter CI car je n'accepte pas les nouvelles conditions Neuf.

Je bénéficiais de 21 chaînes de TV gratuites via VLC, et chez Orange, j'ai eu *2 avis différents, de conseillers commerciaux de Orange*. :mouais:

* Pour l'un, je suis dans une zone non dégroupée (8 méga) pas de TV possible.
* Pour l'autre,  la TV n'est pas possible   sous forme de bouquet (par ce fameux boîtier où il faut verser une caution) mais tout à fait possible selon le même principe que CI, des chaînes moins nombreuses (une quinzaine environ) mais gratuites.

Je découvre cet abonnement et je ne trouve rien sur la TV par ADSL et gratuite chez Orange. 

J'espère avoir seulement mal cherché :rose: mais j'ai de plus en plus de doutes et l'impression que l'on m'a roulé dans la farine. :mouais:


----------



## qsdfg (7 Mai 2008)

Je viens de trouver il s'agit du service *Web tv* http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?u=http%3A//webtv.guidetv.orange.fr/home.do
Mais impossible de visionner une chaîne car soit cela même à une page d'erreur ou soit comme c'est le cas grâce à ce lien, le plugin proposé n'existe pas en installation automatique, et je ne sais pas faire en manuel.  :rose::rose:
*
Edit :* j'ai trouvé. 
* Il faut télécharger le plugin VLC qui se trouve tout en bas de cette page
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html
* Puis après avoir redémarré FF et retourné sur la page d'Orange (tout en haut ici) le plugin ne m'est plus demandé et les chaînes fonctionnent (c'est un peu diesel au début, puis ça vient).

Je trouve ça moins bien que VLC directement comme avec CI.


----------



## qsdfg (8 Mai 2008)

qsdfg a dit:


> Je trouve ça moins bien que VLC directement comme avec CI.



Toutefois, c'est probablement la raison pour laquelle Orange est _"un poil"_ plus rapide que CI.


----------



## Raszamal (13 Mai 2008)

Bonjour a tous,
Je viens de m'acheter un mac book​
2.4GHz Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo
2 Go de mémoire
Disque dur 160 Go1
Lecteur SuperDrive double couche
J'ai également une LiVE BOx qui marche sur un pc normalement.
Je veins d'essayer de lire la majorité des pages de ce sujets mais je ne comprends toujours pas comment faire fonctionner mon mac!
Tout d'abord j'aimerais savoir quel est le code a mettre car sous la LIve BOx il y a deux codes notamment une cle wep et numerao @mac
est ce qu'il faut mettre le numero @mac?
J'aimerais savoir aussi meme si je n'arrive pas a me connecter avec ma carte airport est ce que les barres du airport doivent etre a fond
car dans mon cas aucun barre n'est visible c'est seulement en grais clair, est il possible que ma carte airport ne marche pas?
merci encore pour vos réponses​


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Mai 2008)

Clé wep


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Tu prends la clé wep sous ta liveboxe.
Tu active Airport (icône dans ta barre de taches) 
Quand tu clique sur l'icône, les noms des réseaux s'affichent.
Tu cliques sur le tien.
Une fenêtre va apparaître.
Tu saisis ta clé wep en choisissant dans l'onglet le mot de passe en wep.
Avant de faire ok, lance la synchronisation de ta livebox en appuyant sur le bouton en dessus.
Tu fais ok, et normalement si tout sa passe bien, ça fonctionne 


Ps: Toasted par Pharmacos


----------



## Raszamal (13 Mai 2008)

ok, je vais essayer 
merci de vos réponses!
Le code @mac en dessous de la live box ne sert donc a rien?​


----------



## richard-deux (14 Mai 2008)

Raszamal a dit:


> ok, je vais essayer
> merci de vos réponses!
> Le code @mac en dessous de la live box ne sert donc a rien?​



Si je ne me trompe pas, le code MAC (rien à voir avec Apple) est un code que tu utilises avec la clé (genre "clé USB blanche") fournie avec ta Livebox si ton ordinateur ne possède pas le Wifi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2008)

Bon, pour faire simple :

C'est pas "le code", c'est "l'adresse" MAC (et pas Mac) de la livebox. Dans un réseau, chaque composant à une adresse de ce type, et par exemple, sur ton M*ac*, tu peux trouver, s'il est récent, deux adresses M*AC* : celle de la carte ethernet, et celle de la carte "Airport". 

Ces adresses physiques sont principalement utilisées pour établir des baux DHCP permanents, et ne doivent pas être confondues avec les "clés" (WEP, WKA ...) qui elles, sont des "mots de passe" et non des "adresses"


----------



## dijoux (14 Mai 2008)

bonjour a tous. 

 voila comme a peut près tout le monde , j'ai une live box.
 configuration:

 débrancher la live box,laissez votre doigt sur le bouton reset, et rebrancher la livebox, tout en restant sur le bouton reset.

 les lumiere de la livebox clignoteron puis  reste allumer"les 5 lumieres" . ( toujour le doigt sur le bouton reset) la live box redémarre encore 1 fois.retirer votre doigt du bouton (reset).

 attendre.....

 lancée safari, puis l'adresse ( http://192.168.1.1)"

 taper dans identifiant : admin 
 puis mot de passe: admin


            document.write(msg02)Services   document.write(msg03)Etat       document.write(msg04)Connexion internet    document.write(v_INET_status)DESACTIVER   document.write(msg12)Modifier       document.write(msg05)Téléphonie par ADSL    document.write(v_VOIP_status)Désactivé   document.write(msg12)Modifier       document.write(msg06)Télévision par ADSL    document.write(v_TV_status)Activé   document.write(msg12)Modifier       document.write(msg07)Visiophonie par ADSL    document.write(v_VISIO_status)Désactivé   document.write(msg12)Modifier       document.write(msg09)Livezoom    document.write(v_LZOOM_status)Désactivé   document.write(msg12)Modifier  
connection internet DESACTIVER > clic sur modifier .


           document.write(msg02);Identifiant de connexion :  fti/.........
      document.write(msg03);Mot de passe de connexion :    
puis valider.

faire la sauvegarde de la  configuration juste apres . 

fermer la page

et re lancer safari . " page de navigation s'affiche" moi ses google. bon surf ....

et hop reconfiguration de la live box . 

me répondre.
 ====================================
macbook : iphone , itouch , ipod video , imac ,


----------



## dijoux (14 Mai 2008)

document.write(msg02)Services document.write(msg03)Etat document.write(msg04)Connexion internet document.write(v_INET_status)DESACTIVER document.write(msg12)Modifier document.write(msg05)Téléphonie par ADSL document.write(v_VOIP_status)Désactivé document.write(msg12)Modifier document.write(msg06)Télévision par ADSL document.write(v_TV_status)Activé document.write(msg12)Modifier document.write(msg07)Visiophonie par ADSL document.write(v_VISIO_status)Désactivé document.write(msg12)Modifier document.write(msg09)Livezoom document.write(v_LZOOM_status)Désactivé document.write(msg12)Modifier 
connection internet DESACTIVER > clic sur modifier .



NE PAS FAIRE ATTENTION A SA ! ses se qu'il y a dans le tableaux .


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2008)

dijoux a dit:


> *comme a peut près tout le monde* , j'ai une live box.



Non non


----------



## qsdfg (14 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Citation:
> Posté par *dijoux*
> 
> 
> ...



J'adhère et confirme. 

3 LB en 1 an et ça va faire 3 ans que mon modem Netopia fonctionne à merveille. 

Celui-ci m'a été conseillé (et vendu) par une petite société de maintenance informatique ... _Qui n'a pas les moyens de passer un temps fou avec des problèmes de modem, ni prendrait de risque pour sa réputation_ (elle travaille à plus de 99% auprès d'entreprises).


----------



## dijoux (14 Mai 2008)

Raszamal a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> Je viens de m'acheter un mac book​
> 2.4GHz Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo
> 2 Go de mémoire
> ...



==============================

salut,
comment faire fonctionné ton mac avec la live box via wiffi !
simple comme bjr.
avec live box " sagem"
va dans la barre ou il y a les réseau en générale " les ptite ondes " 
tu fais activé air port.
il détecte ta live box !! tu sélectionne ta live box, et la il te dise de rentrer la clé wep . ses les chiffre qui se situe sous la livebox.
sans espace et les majuscule sont obligatoire! 
tu confirme et la bon surf


----------



## qsdfg (31 Mai 2008)

Depuis environ 1 mois je subis des ralentissements voire des interruptions d'ADSL et cela ne peut venir de mon mac qui est tout neuf (iMac Tiger).

Sur le site d'Orange je ne vois pas de travaux en cours, subissez vous ce type de problème ces temps-ci ?


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2008)

qsdfg a dit:


> Depuis environ 1 mois je subis des ralentissements voire des interruptions d'ADSL et cela ne peut venir de mon mac qui est tout neuf (iMac Tiger).
> 
> Sur le site d'Orange je ne vois pas de travaux en cours, subissez vous ce type de problème ces temps-ci ?


Friture sur la ligne téléphonique ?


----------



## qsdfg (31 Mai 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Friture sur la ligne téléphonique ?



Non, j'ai cette ligne depuis 23 ans et tout va bien. Des travaux ont été fait pour enfouir la ligne dans la rue et heureusement car le technicien m'a signalé un problème qui aurait pu m'occasionner une panne totale.

Je viens de téléphoner chez Orange et ils ne trouvent pas d'anomalie sur ma ligne et ils me proposent l'intervention à domicile d'un technicien pour un coût de 49 à 109  à ma charge, seulement si le problème vient de chez moi.

Je précise que mon modem est routeur avec des mac et des pc, avec un réseau domicile par CPL et aussi une borne Airport. Dans tous les types de situation nous avons tous les mêmes symptômes. 

*Alors mon modem Nétopia a-t-il un coup de calcaire ? Ce serait une explication simple, mais pas forcement la bonne ...*


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2008)

Et tu es certain qu'il n'y a pas, dans ton installation, le fameux condensateur perturbateur . Chez moi, lorsque j'ai eu l'ADSL, je me contentait d'une liaison (effective) à 4 Mb/s environ, à 2700m du DSLAM, je me disais "c'est raisonnable". Puis un jour, environ deux ans après, la situation s'est dégradée d'un coup, ma bande passante variait entre 7/800 Kb/s et &#8230; Moins de 40 Kb/s :affraid:

Une fois la saloperie à trois pattes débusquée et supprimée, la dite bande passante est montée instantanément à 6,5 Mb/s, et ça a duré jusqu'au dégroupage de ma commune, ou depuis, elle oscille entre 7 et 8,5 Mb/s.


----------



## qsdfg (31 Mai 2008)

J'ai retiré ce fameux condensateur il y a 3 ans. (il y en avait même 2 car j'ai 2 lignes. Les 2 ont été ôté) . 

Le logiciel de mon modem dit même :
*Data Rate (Kbps) * Downstream:     7616  Upstream:      896

De mémoire car je ne retrouve plus où est l'info, je suis à 2500 m du DSLAM

Pour les débits (abonnement de 8 méga, contre 10 anciennement chez CI) j'ai un débit de *6,2 maxi* (contre 4,2 avec CI) et fréquemment 4,2 méga   ce qui me semble correcte.

*Dernier rebondissement !  *, je viens de trouver un téléphone dont personne ne se sert, mais sans filtre adsl  (pas bien)  . Je l'ai débranché et je vous en dirais des nouvelles.


----------



## pierre22 (1 Juin 2008)

le fameux condensateur perturbateur . Chez moi, lorsque j'ai eu l'ADSL, je me contentait d'une liaison (effective) à 4 Mb/s environ, à 2700m du DSLAM, je me disais "c'est raisonnable". Puis un jour, environ deux ans après, la situation s'est dégradée d'un coup, ma bande passante variait entre 7/800 Kb/s et  Moins de 40 Kb/s :affraid:

Une fois la saloperie à trois pattes débusquée et supprimée, la dite bande passante est montée instantanément à 6,5 Mb/s, et ça a duré jusqu'au dégroupage de ma commune, ou depuis, elle oscille entre 7 et 8,5 Mb/s.[/QUOTE]

Bonjour Pascal,

C'est où le condensateur perturbateur ?

Cordialement


----------



## qsdfg (1 Juin 2008)

qsdfg a dit:


> J'ai retiré ce fameux condensateur il y a 3 ans. (il y en avait même 2 car j'ai 2 lignes. Les 2 ont été ôté) .
> 
> Le logiciel de mon modem dit même :
> *Data Rate (Kbps) * Downstream:     7616  Upstream:      896
> ...





pierre22 a dit:


> Bonjour Pascal,
> 
> C'est où le condensateur perturbateur ?
> 
> Cordialement



Une facile recherche avec Google serait indispensable. Mon épouse (qui n'a aucune formation technique) me dit que ça ne sert plus à rien maintenant avec l'évolution technologique des lignes de téléphone. Elle dit même que les filtres adsl ne servent plus à rien, eux aussi, dorénavant.  

Je ne sais pas quelles sont ses sources mais pourquoi pas, j'ai d'un seul coup un sérieux doute.    

Je vieillis, c'est peut être pour cela que je suis doucement largué.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2008)

pierre22 a dit:


> Bonjour Pascal,
> 
> C'est où le condensateur perturbateur ?
> 
> Cordialement



En principe dans la prise principale du téléphone (la première installée dans la maison), mais pas toujours, chez moi, il était dans le boîtier d'arrivée sous scellé France Télécom, dans le garage.

Pour l'identifier, c'est pas compliqué : que ce soit dans les prises ou le boîtier d'arrivée, il ne doit y avoir que des fils, tout composant électronique n'a rien à y faire.


----------



## qsdfg (1 Juin 2008)

pierre22 a dit:


> le fameux condensateur perturbateur . Chez moi, lorsque j'ai eu l'ADSL, je me contentait d'une liaison (effective) à 4 Mb/s environ, à 2700m du DSLAM, je me disais "c'est raisonnable". Puis un jour, environ deux ans après, la situation s'est dégradée d'un coup, ma bande passante variait entre 7/800 Kb/s et  Moins de 40 Kb/s :affraid:
> 
> Une fois la saloperie à trois pattes débusquée et supprimée, la dite bande passante est montée instantanément à 6,5 Mb/s, et ça a duré jusqu'au dégroupage de ma commune, ou depuis, elle oscille entre 7 et 8,5 Mb/s.



Bonjour Pascal,

C'est où le condensateur perturbateur ?

Cordialement[/quote]

En images, sans le son 
http://mon-internet.info/?cat=ADSL/Internet&article=nettoyage_et_optimisation_ligne_adsl


----------



## tantoillane (1 Juin 2008)

C'est pas mal cette histoire. Personne n'a de solution pour me faire passer à la vitesse de la fibre optique en retirant juste un condensateur ? 

Et autrement, savez vous s'il est possible avec le décodeur d'orange, de regarder des films présents sur son ordinateur vers sa TV. (J'y crois pas trop, mais sait-on jamais ...)

Merci


----------



## giori (2 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau et je me suis présenté hier dans la rubrique qui va bien en précisant que j'allais sûrement vous casser les pieds.. et ça commence .

Comme je le dis dans ma présentation, je suis encore sur PC car j'attends mon iMac dans la semaine.

Pour anticiper, je parcours en premier ce qui touche à la LiveBox et là l'inquiétude me gagne en même temps que les questions m'arrivent en tête dont celles-ci pour lesquelles je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse :
- Tout d'abord, est-il absolument nécessaire d'utiliser la Wifi plutôt que le cable Ethernet ?
- Ensuite, ma LB est évidemment connectée à mon PC actuellement et le sera à liMac mais faut-il faire des manip particulières pour passer de l'un à l'autre en précisant que ça sera définitif.
- Enfin, j'ai lu un peu dans tous les sujets qu'il fallait appuyer sur le bouton 1 sous la LB ....
Euh, à part les 3 connecteurs (alim, prise ADSL et prise téléphone) je n'ai aucun bouton sous la mienne !!!

Dois-je m'attendre à quelques soucis de connexion ou tout est normal ???


----------



## giori (2 Juin 2008)

re,

Comment faire pour effacer le second message en double ???


Attendre qu'un modo passe par là


----------



## giori (3 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Pas de réponse à aucune de mes questions...

Elles sont si idiotes que ça !!! ??

Merci d'avance de prendre un petit peu de temps pour me le dire


----------



## Zyrol (3 Juin 2008)

marignan83 a dit:


> - Tout d'abord, est-il absolument nécessaire d'utiliser la Wifi plutôt que le cable Ethernet?


Pas du tout, c'est toi qui choisi en fonction des contraintes chez toi. le meiux c'est le cable, c'est sur. Apres si tu ne peux pas relier physiquement ta LB et ton imac, tu passes par le wifi.



> - Ensuite, ma LB est évidemment connectée à mon PC actuellement et le sera à liMac mais faut-il faire des manip particulières pour passer de l'un à l'autre en précisant que ça sera définitif.


tu peux brancher 2 cables ethernet dans ta livebox. Tout est transparent pour toi : tu branches, et ça marche.



> - Enfin, j'ai lu un peu dans tous les sujets qu'il fallait appuyer sur le bouton 1 sous la LB ....
> Euh, à part les 3 connecteurs (alim, prise ADSL et prise téléphone) je n'ai aucun bouton sous la mienne !!!


tout depend des versions de livebox. De toute façon je pense que tu parles tu bouton "association" qui ne sert que lorsqu'on met un ordi en wifi. par ethernet, pas besoin.


----------



## @ngel (3 Juin 2008)

bonjour,

Je n'accède plus au site ebuyclub.com depuis la mise à jour de ma Livebox Sagem subie la semaine dernière.
Que se soit avec mon ibook ou min imac intel sous tiger 10.4.11 avec les navigateurs safari, opéra ou firefox : la page essaye de charger sans indiquer de message d'erreur.

Je pense que cela provient de la Livebox car ça fonctionnait très bien avant.

Livebox Sagem Orange
Mise à jour Logicielle notée :
Nom	: F@st3202
Version Logicielle : 3202_26014A

J'ai essayer chez ma soeur qui possède aussi une livebox sagem avec la même mise à jour mais depuis un PC et celà fonction. Alors pourquoi sur Mac ça bloque ???

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
Merci par avance,

Willy


----------



## giori (3 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,



Zyrol a dit:


> 1) Pas du tout, c'est toi qui choisi en fonction des contraintes chez toi. le meiux c'est le cable, c'est sur. Apres si tu ne peux pas relier physiquement ta LB et ton imac, tu passes par le wifi.
> 
> 2) tu peux brancher 2 cables ethernet dans ta livebox. Tout est transparent pour toi : tu branches, et ça marche.
> 
> 3) tout depend des versions de livebox. De toute façon je pense que tu parles tu bouton "association" qui ne sert que lorsqu'on met un ordi en wifi. par ethernet, pas besoin.



1) Ok, alors ça sera par cable 
2) Ah bon, je ne savais même pas !!! C'est vrai qu'il y a deux prise RJ45 ...
3) Très bien !

Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses et pour avoir supprimé mon message en double , à bientôt.


----------



## @ngel (3 Juin 2008)

@ngel a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Je n'accède plus au site ebuyclub.com depuis la mise à jour de ma Livebox Sagem subie la semaine dernière.
> Que se soit avec mon ibook ou min imac intel sous tiger 10.4.11 avec les navigateurs safari, opéra ou firefox : la page essaye de charger sans indiquer de message d'erreur.
> ...



*REPONSE D'ORANGE SERVICE*

Bonjour et bienvenue chez Orange,

Dans votre e-mail du 02/06/08, vous m'alertez sur l'accés au site 
www.ebuyclub.com impossible suite mise-à-jour de la Livebox Sagem.

Effectivement, les tests que je viens d'effectuer confirment la 
difficulté que vous rencontrez. Ce "bug" n'affecte que la Livebox Sagem 
Mise-à-jour et les Mac-Intosh OSX.

J'alerte immédiatement notre service d'expertise réseau afin qu'il 
prenne en charge cet incident. L'accés à ce site sera à nouveau possible
sous quelques jours.

Je vous prie de bien vouloir accepter mes excuses au nom de Orange 
Internet.


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir à tous !

Pour avoir une ip fixe sous une livebox on fait comment ?? 

Sous Tiger, j'arrivais à faire mon petit manège mais sous leopard, dès que je lui indique une ip fixe, j'ai la connexion mais plus d'accès aucun à Internet ? 

Y a t il des réglages particuliers sous leopard ? 

Merci

*EDIT : J'ai réussi en changeant la plage.... au dessus de .20 *


----------



## maousse (11 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> *EDIT : J'ai réussi en changeant la plage.... au dessus de .20 *


ça dépend de la plage d'ip attribuée au dhcp dans les paramètres de ta livebox, pour te donner la raison. Il faut donner une ip fixe hors de cette plage, sinon, accès refusé.


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juin 2008)

maousse a dit:


> ça dépend de la plage d'ip attribuée au dhcp dans les paramètres de ta livebox, pour te donner la raison. Il faut donner une ip fixe hors de cette plage, sinon, accès refusé.


 
Entièrement d'accord 
Mais je ne m'en souvenais plus, c'est pour ça que j'ai poster, puis trouver ma réponse 

Bonne précision


----------



## tantoillane (11 Juin 2008)

Sinon, il a aussi dyndns qui marche bien. Surtout que tu peux rentrer directement les réglages dans la livebox sans avoir à utiliser leur soft. Ca marche aussi en local à condition de faire comme si ça n'en était pas (du local) mais le débit est bien un débit local.


----------



## qsdfg (11 Juin 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Sinon, il a aussi dyndns qui marche bien. Surtout que tu peux rentrer directement les réglages dans la livebox sans avoir à utiliser leur soft. Ca marche aussi en local à condition de faire comme si ça n'en était pas (du local) mais le débit est bien un débit local.



http://www.dyndns.fr/dyndns.html


----------



## Plinius (12 Juin 2008)

bonjour,

je viens de passer à la livebox par Airport, tout se passe bien (sauf que j'ai dû mettre l'engin à proximité de l'ordi sinon la liaison était trop mauvaise, du coup je ne vois pas l'intérêt du wifi...) mais je m'inquiète d'une chose :

dans la liste des bornes wifi accessibles qui apparaît sous le menu Airport, toutes (ou presque) ont un petit cadenas sauf... ma propre Livebox ! est-ce normal ? 

j'ai appelé Orange qui m'a fait vérifier la sécurité WEP sur le site de config Livebox, aucun souci de ce côté-là, mais il reste que ma Livebox n'a pas de cadenas comme les autres : cela signifie-t-il tout simplement que c'est la mienne et donc qu'elle n'est pas verrouillée (et donc si j'essaye de me connecter avec l'ordi de mon voisin ma Livebox sera cadenassée) ou bien y a-t-il une faille de sécurité dans mon système, une protection que je n'aurais pas activée dans mes préférences par exemple ?

merci.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

Plinius a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je viens de passer à la livebox par Airport, tout se passe bien (sauf que j'ai dû mettre l'engin à proximité de l'ordi sinon la liaison était trop mauvaise, du coup je ne vois pas l'intérêt du wifi...) mais je m'inquiète d'une chose :
> 
> ...



Je te rassure, c'est normal qu'il n'y est pas de cadenas pour ton propre réseau.
Pas de cadenas, car tu as le mot de passe et que tu utilises le réseau 

Par contre, je suis étonné du faible réseau et que tu doives mettre le livebox près de l'ordi :mouais:


----------



## Plinius (12 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je te rassure, c'est normal qu'il n'y est pas de cadenas pour ton propre réseau.
> Pas de cadenas, car tu as le mot de passe et que tu utilises le réseau
> 
> Par contre, je suis étonné du faible réseau et que tu doives mettre le livebox près de l'ordi :mouais:



merci pour le cadenas, je suis rassuré.

pour la connexion, c'est une histoire de fou : j'ai un tout petit appart de 45m2 mais divisé en pièces séparées par d'épais murs (dont un mur porteur), résultat : lorsque j'ai voulu installer ma Livebox dans mon salon, mon ordi qui se trouve dans la chambre à 7 ou 8m de là ne recevait rien du tout (à peine la plus petite barrette du signal airport), la navigation était hyper lente, j'ai donc dû installer ma livebox dans la chambre, ce qui ne m'enchante guère, tout comme le fait qu'on ne puisse pas la déconnecter la nuit (sauf à arracher la prise !)...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

As-tu fais toutes les mises à jours Airport sur ton mac (Menu Pomme>Mise à jours)?


----------



## Plinius (12 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> As-tu fais toutes les mises à jours Airport sur ton mac (Menu Pomme>Mise à jours)?



non... je vais la faire tout de suite... c'est censé changer quelque chose ? (l'imac est très récent, il a été acheté quasiment en même temps que la livebox)


----------



## tofinette (16 Juin 2008)

@ngel a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Je n'accède plus au site ebuyclub.com depuis la mise à jour de ma Livebox Sagem subie la semaine dernière.
> Que se soit avec mon ibook ou min imac intel sous tiger 10.4.11 avec les navigateurs safari, opéra ou firefox : la page essaye de charger sans indiquer de message d'erreur.
> ...



Bonjour à tous,

J'ai le même problème que vous Willy qui dure maintenant depuis plus de 2 semaines 
Je pensais que cela venait du site ebuyclub mais au vu de la réponse que vous a fait orange, non... pouvez vous me dire si vous pouvez de nouveau accéder au site et si il y a quelque chose de particulier à faire?

Je précise également que je rencontre beaucoup de problème avec le chargement d'autres sites
ou de liens aussi bien avec safari que firefox (mais surtout safari)... avec toujours le même message "ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur". Mais en rechergeant la page ça marche la plupart du temps sauf pour ebuyclub... :sick:
Cela n'arrivait pas avant une mise à jour de la livebox qui a eu lieu il y a quelques temps... ça me donne envie de la jeter par la fenêtre :casse:

Merci infiniment pour votre aide ,

Tofinette.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2008)

Ce site serait-il blacklisté par Orange ? Vous avez essayé avec un autre serveur de noms ? (En tout cas, il ne l'est pas par Free, j'ai pu y accéder !)


----------



## dijoux (16 Juin 2008)

voila g un mac book avec leopard. 
je me suis acheter un écran 42" 
et je voudrais brancher mon macbook dessus, celui si va t'il supporter ? ou pas ?


----------



## Museforever (18 Juin 2008)

Pour vos problèmes de sites, essayez de changer de DNS (prendre ceux de Open DNS par exemple, ils sont gratuits et rapides).


----------



## pierre22 (19 Juin 2008)

dijoux a dit:


> voila g un mac book avec leopard.
> je me suis acheter un écran 42"
> et je voudrais brancher mon macbook dessus, celui si va t'il supporter ? ou pas ?



Oui pourquoi pas ?
J'ai branché le miens sur un écran TV immense

Cordialement


----------



## qsdfg (21 Juin 2008)

qsdfg a dit:


> Je viens de trouver il s'agit du service *Web tv* Orange
> Mais impossible de visionner une chaîne car soit cela même à une page d'erreur ou soit comme c'est le cas grâce à ce lien, le plugin proposé n'existe pas en installation automatique, et je ne sais pas faire en manuel.  :rose::rose:
> *
> Edit :* j'ai trouvé.
> ...





qsdfg a dit:


> Toutefois, c'est probablement la raison pour laquelle Orange est _"un poil"_ plus rapide que CI.



Depuis environ 1 mois, c'est l'enfer sur la WebTV Orange, en ce moment 18 secondes de décalage entre l'image et le son (2 ou 3 chaînes sur 20). Orange m'a confirmé hier que c'était *"normal"* car plus il y a de monde à regarder une chaîne, plus il y a de problème. :mouais:

Avant, avec CI, cela passait par VLC, et pas de soucis (la vitesse est tout de même bien meilleure sur Orange 6,2 méga couramment, alors que je n'ai jamais dépassé 4,2 avec CI. *Mais bon pour la WebTV ce n'est pas génial ! *


----------



## Bibabelou (23 Juin 2008)

salut!
depuis que je suis passé chez orange, je n'arrive plus à me connecter en airport via ma livebox sagem sur mon MBP alors que ma femme y arrive très bien sur son imac!
malgré toutes mes tentatives, et la bonne clé évidemment il me dit juste "délai de connexion" un peu vague pour moi...une idée???


----------



## kadet55 (24 Juin 2008)

tofinette a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai le même problème que vous Willy qui dure maintenant depuis plus de 2 semaines
> Je pensais que cela venait du site ebuyclub mais au vu de la réponse que vous a fait orange, non... pouvez vous me dire si vous pouvez de nouveau accéder au site et si il y a quelque chose de particulier à faire?
> ...




salut a tous 
je me decide a poster car j'ai le meme probleme que vous ,mais moi je pensai que c'etait du a la mis a jour de leo 10,5,3.safari charge mal les pages et depuis je prend firefox qui y arrive lui .
mail aussi decone il recois bien mais expedi avec difficulete les mail .encore hier il n'a pas reussi a envoyer un mail alors je choisi un autre serveur et sur les quatre adresse mail seul la moitier des serveur fonctionne et le lendemain plus de probleme .
ma box me deconnecte regulierement en se moment .


----------



## divoli (24 Juin 2008)

Ouep, moi aussi j'ai quelques soucis depuis une dizaine de jours, et j'ai une Livebox.

Cela rejoint ce topic...


----------



## kadet55 (24 Juin 2008)

merci divoli


----------



## seb_r (27 Juin 2008)

kadet55 a dit:


> salut a tous
> je me decide a poster car j'ai le meme probleme que vous ,mais moi je pensai que c'etait du a la mis a jour de leo 10,5,3.safari charge mal les pages et depuis je prend firefox qui y arrive lui .
> mail aussi decone il recois bien mais expedi avec difficulete les mail .encore hier il n'a pas reussi a envoyer un mail alors je choisi un autre serveur et sur les quatre adresse mail seul la moitier des serveur fonctionne et le lendemain plus de probleme .
> ma box me deconnecte regulierement en se moment .



Salut à tous,

+1 pour le problème avec eBuyclub !!
Bon, ce n'est pas un problème d'Orange. J'explique : j'étais sous Tiger et le site eBuyclub ne fonctionne plus depuis quelques temps ni avec Safari, ni avec Firefox (même avec un profil tout neuf !).
Par contre, ça fonctionne parfaitement avec un Firefox sous Windows XP (installé sur mon iMac via Parallels Desktop).
J'ai fait une maj vers Léopard la semaine dernière mais le problème reste entier.
Je penche plutôt vers un problème de la machine virtuelle Java (http://www.ebuyclub.com/Accueil.jsp), je ne vois que ça.
En espérant qu'on trouve une soluce...

A+


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Juin 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> salut!
> depuis que je suis passé chez orange, je n'arrive plus à me connecter en airport via ma livebox sagem sur mon MBP alors que ma femme y arrive très bien sur son imac!
> malgré toutes mes tentatives, et la bonne clé évidemment il me dit juste "délai de connexion" un peu vague pour moi...une idée???



personne n'a une idée pour m'aider????


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juin 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> personne n'a une idée pour m'aider????


Connecte-toi sur ta livebox avec ton cable ethernet et enlève la protection WEP. L'association est bien suffisante pour proteger ta connexion. OSX gère très mal le WEP.


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

Mon père m'a téléphoné pour ça hier......même problème apparement ! 
Sur un imac....


Je verrai ça ce soir ou demain quand je rentre chez moi


----------



## seb_r (27 Juin 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> personne n'a une idée pour m'aider????



bonjour,
les Livebox utilisent par défaut une clé WPA ou WPA2 et plus de WEP depuis longtemps.
Aucun problème de gestion de ces paramètres de sécurité à déplorer puisqu'il s'agit de normes interopérables.

Certaines Livebox disposent d'un bouton pour activer le jumelage pendant un certain temps (10 mn) mais je crois que c'est les Inventel.

Pistes de recherches :
- tu peux désactiver le filtrage par Mac address (qui impose de saisir la mac address de ta carte réseau dans la Livebox pour autoriser le matériel à se jumeler avec la Livebox)
- tu peux changer de canal (incrément ou décrément d'au moins 2 canaux) (au cas où tu serais dans une zone d'interférence, ça m'est déjà arrivé de galérer pendant une heure parce qu'il y avait trop de box dans le voisinage)
- sur ma Livebox Sagem, il y a une truc qui s'appelle "Easypairing" et qui est activé, je sais pas à quoi ça sert mais comme c'est "Easy" je l'ai laissé...

Bon courage


----------



## qsdfg (27 Juin 2008)

seb_r a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> +1 pour le problème avec eBuyclub !!
> Bon, ce n'est pas un problème d'Orange. J'explique : j'étais sous Tiger et le site eBuyclub ne fonctionne plus depuis quelques temps ni avec Safari, ni avec Firefox (même avec un profil tout neuf !).
> ...



* Je suis sous Tiger et avec FF, tout semble normal *


----------



## tantoillane (2 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai créé une petite suite de pages html pour renouveler l'adresse IP de ma livebox inventel, j'ai besoin de quelques testeurs pour me dire si :

Ca marche bien sur toutes les livebox inventel.
Ca marche aussi sur d'autre livebox.

Merci, le téléchargement est ici : http://droopy.fr.nr/ip_livebox.zip


----------



## petitjean (2 Juillet 2008)

Le bouton Ad hoc, c'est le bouton qui est le plus a l'inérieur de la live box,
je viens de connecter mon nouveau Mac de cete façon, la premiere fois la case s'est grisé et ma cle Wep a été refusée, je me suis souvenu que par souci de securite, Orange demande l'appairrage de ta Live et de ton Ordinateur pour eviter les vols de clé wep....deuxieme sécu.
tu rempli ta case WEP et avant de faire OK, tu appuie sur le bouton N°1, la ou les diodes clignotent et là, a ce moment, tu fais OK sur ta clé wep.....


----------



## Museforever (2 Juillet 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> personne n'a une idée pour m'aider????



Désactive le filtrage d'@ mac sur la livebox. Ensuite essaie en te mettant pas loin de celle-ci. En effet, cela arrivait souvent que mon Mac la capte mais ne puisse pas se connecter car j'étais trop loin.


----------



## qsdfg (9 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tou(te)s, 

1) - depuis que j'ai installé Firefox 3.0 sur mon mac Intel, rien ne va plus avec la webTV d'Orange.
FF plante et quitte brutalement, tandis que avec Camino *Version 1.6.1Int-v2 (1.8.1.14 2008051211)* tout fonctionne bien.

2) - Par contre, et c'est une deuxième chose, ça n"a jamais fonctionné avec Safari (même avec la dernière *Version 3.1.2 (4525.22)*. J'ai toujours ça dans la barre d'adresse :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2008)

qsdfg a dit:


> Bonjour à tou(te)s,
> 
> 1) - depuis que j'ai installé Firefox 3.0 sur mon mac Intel, rien ne va plus avec la webTV d'Orange.
> FF plante et quitte brutalement, tandis que avec Camino *Version 1.6.1Int-v2 (1.8.1.14 2008051211)* tout fonctionne bien.
> ...


Chez moi aussi, la web TV d'Orange fait planter Firefox 3.


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

seb_r a dit:


> bonjour,
> les Livebox utilisent par défaut une clé WPA ou WPA2 et plus de WEP depuis longtemps.
> Aucun problème de gestion de ces paramètres de sécurité à déplorer puisqu'il s'agit de normes interopérables.
> 
> ...



Ce post est un peu ancien mais tellement truffé de c... que je me permets de remettre les choses en ordre car il est toujours en dernière page et pourrait désitabiliser un nouveau qui fait une recherche.

Primo, les livebox arrivent avec une sécurité WEP de base et non WPA ou WPA2.

Secondo, inutile d'essayer de se connecter à une livebox si la sécurité WEP est activée et que vous êtes sous léopard. En revanche, le WPA ne pose aucun problème (pour les connexions wifi évidemment)

Tertio, toutes les livebox possèdent le bouton de jumelage. Et c'est une sécurité qui est suffisante (oubliez les WPA et autre encrypatge) pour la plupart d'entre vous.

ENFIN: n'oubliez pas de modifier vos login admin et mdp. Je reste effrayé à chaque fois de pourvoir bidouiller tout ce que je veux chez tout le monde en tapant admin/admin avec un bout de câble ethernet


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> ENFIN: n'oubliez pas de modifier vos login admin et mdp. Je reste effrayé à chaque fois de pourvoir bidouiller tout ce que je veux chez tout le monde en tapant admin/admin avec un bout de câble ethernet


 
Oui m'enfin faut arriver avec son cable ethernet aussi..... 
Donc le jour ou tu arrives chez moi tant que je t'ai pas donné un accès physique, tu peux toujours tenté de le mettre le admin/admin


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui m'enfin faut arriver avec son cable ethernet aussi.....
> Donc le jour ou tu arrives chez moi tant que je t'ai pas donné un accès physique, tu peux toujours tenté de le mettre le admin/admin



je vais te faire une confidence. Le plus souvent les propriétaires de livebox sont des tâches, et n'ont rien changé aux paramètres initiaux. Comme j'aime bien me connecter, hop, hop, je change leur clé en WPA avec un mot de passe générique, et hop ça roule.

Toi, je te ferai boire, et je ferai la manip après

EDIT: et oui j'ai toujours un câble ethernet sur moi


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

Tu me traites de tâche 


Bon d'accord j'avoue la plupart du temps quand je dépanne des livebox et que je suis au téléphone je dis de mettre admin/admin et ils me disent : 

"Mais comment tu connais mes codes d'accès" 

Et la je ne dis rien. Je compatis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu me traites de tâche
> 
> 
> Bon d'accord j'avoue la plupart du temps quand je dépanne des livebox et que je suis au téléphone je dis de mettre admin/admin et ils me disent :
> ...



Ah ! La Livebox ! La Trabant de l'internet !


----------



## demougin (10 Juillet 2008)

Pascal, tout le monde ne sait pas ce qu'est une trabant ... pour ceux qui s'intéressent à l'histoire proche de la DDR (RDA en traduction française) voir wiki


----------



## seb_r (10 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Ce post est un peu ancien mais tellement truffé de c... que je me permets de remettre les choses en ordre car il est toujours en dernière page et pourrait désitabiliser un nouveau qui fait une recherche.
> 
> Primo, les livebox arrivent avec une sécurité WEP de base et non WPA ou WPA2.
> 
> ...



Dis donc toi je te trouve bien présomptueux de vouloir corriger de sois-disant erreur alors que visiblement tu n'y connais pas grand chose :

- seules les Libebox Inventel ont les boutons de jumelage permettant de mettre la Livebox en mode acquisition (ou permission de joindre le réseau wifi) => si tu veux des photos de ma Livebox Sagem SANS bouton, je les tiens à ta disposition
- depuis belle lurette les Livebox sont livrées avec une clé WPA et non WEP

Par contre un bon point pour le conseil de changer les login/password d'origine...


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

seb_r a dit:


> - seules les Libebox Inventel ont les boutons de jumelage permettant de mettre la Livebox en mode acquisition (ou permission de joindre le réseau wifi) => si tu veux des photos de ma Livebox Sagem SANS bouton, je les tiens à ta disposition


 
Envoie les photos parce que j'ai jamais vu une livebox sagem sans bouton


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

seb_r a dit:


> Dis donc toi je te trouve bien présomptueux de vouloir corriger de sois-disant erreur alors que visiblement tu n'y connais pas grand chose :
> 
> - seules les Libebox Inventel ont les boutons de jumelage permettant de mettre la Livebox en mode acquisition (ou permission de joindre le réseau wifi) => si tu veux des photos de ma Livebox Sagem SANS bouton, je les tiens à ta disposition
> - depuis belle lurette les Livebox sont livrées avec une clé WPA et non WEP



oh, je dis ça après en avoir installé une vingtaine (depuis 4 ans), modifié une trentaine, mais tu as sûrement plus d'expérience que moi...

ah la dernière en date, y a pas 15 jours. C'est curieux, elle était en wep et avec jumelage... Mais je dois pas avoir de chance. Pour sûr la prochaine fois, je t'appelle

Et il ne me semble pas présomptueux de préciser que quand sous léopard, on oublie le wep... Mais là encore, je sens que tu vas me démontrer que j'ai tort. Ca fait tellement bien de t'avoir à mes côtés 
Cette remarque ne valait pas sous Tiger.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> oh, je dis ça après en avoir installé une vingtaine (depuis 4 ans), modifié une trentaine, mais tu as sûrement plus d'expérience que moi...


 

52 vs. 18 

The winner is ...... vleroy


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> 52 vs. 18
> 
> The winner is ...... vleroy



ce qui ne m'a pas empêché de féliciter le perdant en le boulant vert... on est pas rancunier, juste de la mémoire


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Juillet 2008)

Alors, pour le bouton association de la LB Sagem, voici un extrait du manuel :

Pour l'association, c'est le bouton "REG". Certes, il n'est pas aussi accessible que sur l'Inventel, mais il existe. Comme quoi, la lecture du manuel n'est pas toujours inutile.


----------



## seb_r (10 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> oh, je dis ça après en avoir installé une vingtaine (depuis 4 ans), modifié une trentaine, mais tu as sûrement plus d'expérience que moi...
> 
> ah la dernière en date, y a pas 15 jours. C'est curieux, elle était en wep et avec jumelage... Mais je dois pas avoir de chance. Pour sûr la prochaine fois, je t'appelle
> 
> ...



J'ai une Livebox Sagem et il n'y a pas de bouton de jumelage, mais si tu sais où il(s) est(sont) je veux bien que tu me le(s) montre  Pour les Inventel, il y a bien 2 boutons.
Pour les clés WEP, il y a possibilité de l'activer (comme sur la plupart des routeurs) mais d'origine, c'est bien une clé WPA (ou WPA2 ?) qui est paramétrée.

Pour le WEP sous Léopard, je ne te démontrerai pas que tu as tort (tu as d'ailleurs certainement raison) parce que je n'ai pas essayé. Mais si tu le dis ça doit être vrai


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

Pour le bouton, ma crise d'acné étant passée depuis des lustres,
lis le post au dessus émis par notre bon hippo 
(qui prend un malin plaisir à confirmer mes propos)
et nous clôturerons ce débat sur un apéro bien mérité 



seb_r a dit:


> Pour les clés WEP, il y a possibilité de l'activer (comme sur la plupart des routeurs) mais d'origine, c'est bien une clé WPA (ou WPA2 ?) qui est paramétrée.



Hé non, pour la majorité, c'est le contraire, jusqu'à épuisement des stocks tout au moins 

(en effet, le post que je me suis permis de rectifier méritait quelques correctifs de fond pour éviter que des petits nouveaux ne se perdent en conjecture avec leur jolie machine et leur foutue Livebox qui ont toute un mode association par bouton, et qui pour le coup, en fait le seul élément valable de ce modem routeur à l'interface compliquée et incomplète)


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Juillet 2008)

Ceci étant, je dispose de deux sites qui étaient à l'origine, tous deux équipés par Orange.
Dès que le délai d'un an a été passé pour le premier, je me suis dépêché de migrer vers la "Liberté". J'attend avec impatience de pouvoir faire la même chose avec le second.


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Ceci étant, je dispose de deux sites qui étaient à l'origine, tous deux équipés par Orange.
> Dès que le délai d'un an a été passé pour le premier, je me suis dépêché de migré vers la "Liberté". J'attend avec impatience de pouvoir faire la même chose avec le second.



Les trois sites chez moi sont "libérés" et effectivement ce n'est que du bonheur  mais en gardant la box en version de base et un bon routeur avec une interface complète derrière


----------



## seb_r (10 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Pour le bouton, ma crise d'acné étant passée depuis des lustres,
> lis le post au dessus émis par notre bon hippo
> (qui prend un malin plaisir à confirmer mes propos)
> et nous clôturerons ce débat sur un apéro bien mérité
> ...



Bon bah merci de m'avoir montré l'existence de ce bouton de jumelage sur Sagem, je sais pas quoi dire :rateau:

Pour l'apéro, c'est moi qui "paye"


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

seb_r a dit:


> Pour l'apéro, c'est moi qui "paye"



C'est un minimum jeune homme


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2008)

seb_r a dit:


> Pour l'apéro, c'est moi qui "paye"



oublie pas de coucher avec vleroy si tu veux bien faire


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

Et moi on me dit pas merci 
On me prend pour un branquignole ou quoi


----------



## draekjin (11 Juillet 2008)

Salut,

Je me suis inscrit à l'offre gratuite de mobile me, disponible sur leur site. Seulement j'ai un petit problème avec les mails. Le compte mobile me créée a bien était mis dans mail, (même si mon adresse était en XXX@mac.com et non pas me.com ) et je reçois mes mails correctement. Seulement je n'arrive pas a envoyer de mail avec ce compte. 

J'ai lu que ce problème était lié à Orange (j'utilise une livebox). Mais par contre dans tout ce que j'ai lu, je ne suis pas arrivé à trouver la solution qui marche.

Avez-vous une idée ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Juillet 2008)

draekjin a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je me suis inscrit à l'offre gratuite de mobile me, disponible sur leur site. Seulement j'ai un petit problème avec les mails. Le compte mobile me créée a bien était mis dans mail, (même si mon adresse était en XXX@mac.com et non pas me.com ) et je reçois mes mails correctement. Seulement je n'arrive pas a envoyer de mail avec ce compte.
> 
> ...



Pour envoyer les mails, utilise le serveur SMTP d'Orange.


----------



## draekjin (11 Juillet 2008)

j'ai essayé :  

smtp.orange.fr

smtp-msa.orange.fr

et sa marche pas


----------



## vleroy (11 Juillet 2008)

draekjin a dit:


> j'ai essayé :
> 
> smtp.orange.fr
> 
> ...



voui, mais encore?
OS? et les préférences de ton smtp?
c'est curieux moi le orange, il fonctionne très bien chez les gens qui ont des livebox
chez tous même...


----------



## draekjin (12 Juillet 2008)

Voici une petite image de mes préférences :


----------



## vleroy (12 Juillet 2008)

draekjin, je vois pas ton image


----------



## draekjin (12 Juillet 2008)

C'est bon là ?


----------



## vleroy (12 Juillet 2008)

tu me vires ssl, et tu mets 25 dans le port
authentification aucune
et hop ça va rouler


----------



## draekjin (12 Juillet 2008)

Bizarre, 

J'ai modifié les réglages une première fois, et sa n'a pas marché ! 

Je vire tout de la liste des serveurs smtp. Je ferme mail et le ré ouvre. Je rentre ce que tu m'as dit et tout marche parfaitement. 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## vleroy (12 Juillet 2008)

de rien


----------



## panzershreik (27 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Voilà mon souci , mon I Mac ne trouve plus la Livebox dans les reseaux Airport, jusqu'à aujourd'hui tout allais bien mais depuis ce matin impossible de retrouver le reseau, sur le pc qui est en Ethernet tout marche parfaitement.
J'ai une Livebox SAgem, je l'ai redemarée , j'ai appuyé sur le bouton permettant de faire un association Wifi mais toujours rien je n'arrive pas à retrouver le reseau.
Un Hard Reset s'imposerai t'il?


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Ce post est un peu ancien mais tellement truffé de c... que je me permets de remettre les choses en ordre car il est toujours en dernière page et pourrait désitabiliser un nouveau qui fait une recherche.
> 
> Primo, les livebox arrivent avec une sécurité WEP de base et non WPA ou WPA2.
> 
> ...





PS: c'est toujours moi et j'ai toujours les mêmes soucis de connection en WIFI alors qu'avec l'imac, pas de problèmes!!!
j'ai essayé de suivre les conseils mais j'avoue être paumé dans tous les trucs WEP, WPA, etc...
idem avec la livebox du boulot, je peux pas m'y connecter (j'ai la clé bien sûr) alors que nimporte quel PC y arrive sans soucis!!!!


----------



## qsdfg (27 Juillet 2008)

*Je suis déçu de cette discussion fourre tout  Je vais probablement m'y désabonner (dommage) car je remarque que ouvrir une discussion séparée sur les problèmes avec Orange est plus efficace, bien qu'étant dispersée. *



qsdfg a dit:


> Une facile recherche avec Google serait indispensable. Mon épouse (qui n'a aucune formation technique) me dit que ça ne sert plus à rien maintenant avec l'évolution technologique des lignes de téléphone. Elle dit même que les filtres adsl ne servent plus à rien, eux aussi, dorénavant.
> 
> Je ne sais pas quelles sont ses sources mais pourquoi pas, j'ai d'un seul coup un sérieux doute.
> 
> Je vieillis, c'est peut être pour cela que je suis doucement largué.



* Aucun commentaire pourtant c'est tellement gros que si c'était vrai ... *



qsdfg a dit:


> J'adhère et confirme.
> 
> 3 LB en 1 an et ça va faire 3 ans que mon modem Netopia fonctionne à merveille.
> 
> Celui-ci m'a été conseillé (et vendu) par une petite société de maintenance informatique ... _Qui n'a pas les moyens de passer un temps fou avec des problèmes de modem, ni prendrait de risque pour sa réputation_ (elle travaille à plus de 99% auprès d'entreprises).


*
Dans cette discussion "Orange" on parle beaucoup (trop à ma convenance) de LB, ce qui semble logique, mais lassant. Récemment, un conseiller d'Orange me disait qu'aujourd'hui, il n'y a plus de problème avec les récentes LB (ce qui prouve qu'il y avait bien des problèmes à l'époque, 3 en 1 an c'était trop ) mais à vous lire, j'ai des doutes sur la fiabilité actuelle des LB (ou alors vous avez tous des anciens modèles :mouais: ...* 



qsdfg a dit:


> Depuis environ 1 mois, c'est l'enfer sur la WebTV Orange, en ce moment 18 secondes de décalage entre l'image et le son (2 ou 3 chaînes sur 20). Orange m'a confirmé hier que c'était *"normal"* car plus il y a de monde à regarder une chaîne, plus il y a de problème. :mouais:
> 
> Avant, avec CI, cela passait par VLC, et pas de soucis (la vitesse est tout de même bien meilleure sur Orange 6,2 méga couramment, alors que je n'ai jamais dépassé 4,2 avec CI. *Mais bon pour la WebTV ce n'est pas génial ! *


*
WebTV Orange impossible sur Safari (j'ai lu que c'était connu, mais non avoué en ce qui me concerne, par Orange, ni même des commentaires sur cette discussion à ce propos (<lien) ), et sur FF3, heureusement j'ai le bon vieux Camino , qui est le seul à arriver à faire fonctionner cette WebTV Orange*


----------



## vleroy (27 Juillet 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> idem avec la livebox du boulot, je peux pas m'y connecter (j'ai la clé bien sûr) alors que nimporte quel PC y arrive sans soucis!!!!



t'es sous quel OS? 
Quel est le type de clé de la livebox au boulot?
Peux-tu l'administrer ?


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> t'es sous quel OS?
> Quel est le type de clé de la livebox au boulot?
> Peux-tu l'administrer ?



je suis sous léopard 10.5.4
c'est une clé WEP
en fait je vais au boulot avec mon MBP, qu'entend tu si je peux l'administrer?
pas de soucis, je peux créer une session, etc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> en fait je vais au boulot avec mon MBP, qu'entend tu si je peux l'administrer?




 Pas le MacBook, ça, on sait, vu que c'est le tien (ou alors, ça craint ), la livebox de ton taf !


----------



## vleroy (28 Juillet 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> je suis sous léopard 10.5.4
> c'est une clé WEP
> en fait je vais au boulot avec mon MBP, qu'entend tu si je peux l'administrer?
> pas de soucis, je peux créer une session, etc...



wep et léo, oublie tu n'y arriveras pas.
Donc il faut passer en wpa (l'autre type de cryptage standard)
Pour ce faire, il faut administrer la livebox (et pas ton MBP  )
Si tu la passes en WPA, est-ce que le patron est d'accord et combien de poste à changer?
(sinon, pour le faire, lis les postes au dessus  )


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> wep et léo, oublie tu n'y arriveras pas.
> Donc il faut passer en wpa (l'autre type de cryptage standard)
> Pour ce faire, il faut administrer la livebox (et pas ton MBP  )
> Si tu la passes en WPA, est-ce que le patron est d'accord et combien de poste à changer?
> (sinon, pour le faire, lis les postes au dessus  )



il y a 4 postes mais alors en ce qui concerne la possibilité de changer quoi que ce soit à la configuration...faut pas réver! il tolère à peine que j'utilise mon portable perso pour le boulot, il a tout juste opiné pour me filer la clé alors changer la config des autres postes

pouvez-vous m'aider à pouvoir bénéficier de la wifi ne serait-ce que chez moi? et ainsi comprendre ce casse-tête: à même config, même OS, mêmes réglages, l'imac a le wifi sans broncher et le MBP le refuse catégoriquement

c'est une livebox sagem avec une clé de sécurité wifi imprimée en dessous (est-ce WEP?WPA? je n'en sais rien du tout)

merci


----------



## vleroy (28 Juillet 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> c'est une livebox sagem avec une clé de sécurité wifi imprimée en dessous (est-ce WEP?WPA? je n'en sais rien du tout)
> 
> merci



tu te branches en ethernet sur la livebox
tu tapes dans safari http://192.168.1.1
là il va te demander un login et password, vu que t'as pas dû le changer, c'est admin et admin
(ce que je suggérai de changer)
Ensuite, tu vas dans réseau WIFI, onglet sécurité et là, il va te dire ce que tu as
décoche le filtrage mac adresse
mets une clé WPA simple
appuie sur le bouton d'association (au niveau de l'alimentation)
Active l'airport, laisse l'airport chercher le réseau, tape le mot de passe
et le tour est joué
Idem pour l'imac (repars à zéro)

++


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> tu te branches en ethernet sur la livebox
> tu tapes dans safari http://192.168.1.1
> là il va te demander un login et password, vu que t'as pas dû le changer, c'est admin et admin
> (ce que je suggérai de changer)
> ...



merci j'ignorais totalement cette page web pour configurer sa box...
seulement ça ne fonctionne toujours pas mais ça change...il me dit mot de passe incorrect et plus "délai de connexion"
bien entendu c'est le bon mot de passe vérifié 2645 fois (depuis avril....) c'est bien la clé wifi inscrite sous la box qu'il faut entrer et pas "admin"???


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Juillet 2008)

voyant que cela ne fonctionnait pas avec la clé WPA, j'ai sélectionné aucune sécurité et là, comme par enchantement, ça maaaaaaaaarche!!!

niveau sécurité je ne crains rien, je suis paumé dans la brousse picarde, pas de soucis...

un grand MERCI !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> niveau sécurité je ne crains rien, je suis paumé dans la brousse picarde, pas de soucis...




:affraid:

Sachant que les amateurs de "téléchargement illégaux aux frais des wifistes imprudents" tournent souvent en voiture munis de leur portable sur lequel tourne un logiciel genre iStumbler (voir plus haut) jusqu'à trouver un réseau non protégé, je crains que ta prétendue "sécurité liée au quasi désert de la zone" ne soit quelque peu illusoire :mouais:


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid:
> 
> Sachant que les amateurs de "téléchargement illégaux aux frais des wifistes imprudents" tournent souvent en voiture munis de leur portable sur lequel tourne un logiciel genre iStumbler (voir plus haut) jusqu'à trouver un réseau non protégé, je crains que ta prétendue "sécurité liée au quasi désert de la zone" ne soit quelque peu illusoire :mouais:



au pire, un gars en portable viendrait profiter de ma bande passante de 756 kilos pour télécharger des trucs????naaaaaaaaan!!! rien que pour sa ténacité pour m'avoir trouvé et pour rester à attendre que sa chanson de 8 méga se télécharge en 25 minutes), qu'il soit le bienvenu chez moi, on prendra l'apéro!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> au pire, un gars en portable viendrait profiter de ma bande passante de 756 kilos pour télécharger des trucs????naaaaaaaaan!!! rien que pour sa ténacité pour m'avoir trouvé et pour rester à attendre que sa chanson de 8 méga se télécharge en 25 minutes), qu'il soit le bienvenu chez moi, on prendra l'apéro!



Oui, mais après, c'est toi qui te passera d'internet pendant 6 mois ou un an (sans présumer d'éventuelles poursuites judiciaires)


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid:
> 
> Sachant que les amateurs de "téléchargement illégaux aux frais des wifistes imprudents" tournent souvent en voiture munis de leur portable sur lequel tourne un logiciel genre iStumbler (voir plus haut) jusqu'à trouver un réseau non protégé, je crains que ta prétendue "sécurité liée au quasi désert de la zone" ne soit quelque peu illusoire :mouais:


 
Chez moi je le verrai surement parce qu'au bout du jardin je capte même plus la livebox


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Chez moi je le verrai surement parce qu'au bout du jardin je capte même plus la livebox



C'est dingue, ça, l'autre jour, j'ai capté ma Freebox depuis chez un ami dont la maison est à 50 m de la mienne !

J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre comment on peut être client usager de Wanadoo/Orange, ils sont plus cher et moins bons que quasiment tous les autres (et ne venez pas me dire "c'est pour la couverture", le village ou je vis est dégroupé par Free, mais pas par Orange, ni aucun autre, d'ailleur ) :mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est dingue, ça, l'autre jour, j'ai capté ma Freebox depuis chez un ami dont la maison est à 50 m de la mienne !
> 
> J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre comment on peut être client usager de Wanadoo/Orange, ils sont plus cher et moins bons que quasiment tous les autres (et ne venez pas me dire "c'est pour la couverture", le village ou je vis est dégroupé par Free, mais pas par Orange, ni aucun autre, d'ailleur ) :mouais:


 
C'est chez mes parents, donc lorsqu'il y a un problème hop direction l'agence ! gueulante et hop ça repart 

Après je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi......exit orange....

(sinon ils se sont alignés niveaux prix.... enfin presque)


----------



## Zyrol (28 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est dingue, ça, l'autre jour, j'ai capté ma Freebox depuis chez un ami dont la maison est à 50 m de la mienne !
> 
> J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre comment on peut être client usager de Wanadoo/Orange, ils sont plus cher et moins bons que quasiment tous les autres (et ne venez pas me dire "c'est pour la couverture", le village ou je vis est dégroupé par Free, mais pas par Orange, ni aucun autre, d'ailleur ) :mouais:



l'avantage d'être l'opérateur historique...

Les gens ne savent pas forcement que c'est Free qui est à l'origine de 98 % des innovations sur l'ADSL...


----------



## vleroy (28 Juillet 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> l'avantage d'être l'opérateur historique...
> 
> Les gens ne savent pas forcement que c'est Free qui est à l'origine de 98 % des innovations sur l'ADSL...



Et sans vouloir faire de la publicité pour cet opérateur, celui qui reste le plus performant et qui a su chaque fois faire les bons choix


----------



## Zyrol (28 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Et sans vouloir faire de la publicité pour cet opérateur, celui qui reste le plus performant et qui a su chaque fois faire les bons choix




tout à fait !

je crois qu'on peut fermer la parenthèse, ce post est tout de même dédié aux utilisateurs de livebox...

Mais c'est bien de faire une petite piqure de rappel de temps en temps !


----------



## tantoillane (29 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

Ma question concerne plus orange que le mac, mais voilà :
J'ai souvent put remarquer avec mon ipod touch que dans les lieux plublics (gares, hotel de ville, ...) des hotspot étaient accesibles sans clef WEP ni rien. Une fois connecté sur le hotspot, j'ouvre une page de safari, et là une page propre à la hotspot propose de se connecter suivant son fournisseur.

Je choisi donc orange dans le menu déroulant et met mon adresse de messagerie comme identifiant et le mot de passe associé. Mais ça ne marche pas. Alors comment fait-on pour se connecter sur ce genre de hotspot ? Est-ce un service de la hotspot ou de orange dont je ne disposerait pas ? Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà réussi à se connecter sur ces hotspot "semi-gratuite" ?


Merci à tous et bonnen soirée.


----------



## chounim (3 Août 2008)

Bonsoir yopyop !

bon, alors voila que je veux changer mon compte dans mail, etttt oui, mon compte en POP m'a bien rendu service, mais avec l'arrivée de mon iPhone, un compte en IMAP serait plus pratique.

et donc voici ma question, j'ai un vieux compte blablabla@wanadoo.fr  (ancien orange donc) et est ce que l'iamp est géré même avec un compte @wanadoo ?
mon souci :
mail me demande un pot de passe :

Le serveur IMAP &#8220;imap.orange.fr&#8221; a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur &#8220;blablabla&#8221;

alors que ce mot de passe fonctionnait au poil avec mon POP y'a 15 minutes...
donc ma config:
Mac os 10.4.11, mail a jour...
Je suis chez free.
j'ai mis impa.orange.fr et imap.wanadoo.fr ,  et rien n'y fait.
pas de mot de passe, pas de réception.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## asticotboy (25 Août 2008)

Salut.
J'ai un souci au niveau de ma sécurité wifi. Je ne sais pas si mon réseau est verouillé.
En tout cas s'il ne l'est pas, je ne sais pas comment je peux y remédier.
Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que je n'ai pas de cadenas en face de ma livebox sur l'imac, mais j'en ai un sur l'iphone...  ... les captures d'écran vont parleront peut être plus.
Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## ratofil (25 Août 2008)

chounim a dit:


> bon, alors voila que je veux changer mon compte dans mail, etttt oui, mon compte en POP m'a bien rendu service, mais avec l'arrivée de mon iPhone, un compte en IMAP serait plus pratique.
> 
> 
> Le serveur IMAP imap.orange.fr a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur blablabla
> ...



Je veux aussi le faire pour mon propre usage mais il semble que chez Orange nous soyons obligés de prendre l'option "Gigamail" qui est configurable en IMAP comme ils le disent dans leur "pas à pas".
C'est une option payante bien évidemment...
Pour ma part, je le ferais peut-être plus tard... Pour classer sur iPhone les courriels, il faut du IMAP effectivement, comme dans .Mac ou Gmail, et les dossiers sont présents alors. Pas en POP.


----------



## Hervé74 (25 Août 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je viens (enfin...??) d'acquérir un Imac (Mac OS X 10.5.4) après des années de PC, et impossible de configurer Mail avec Orange pour la partie envoi des messages. Je reçois continuellement le message : "Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur orange. La connexion au serveur smtp.orange.fr sur le port 625 a expiré"

J'ai reconfiguré des centaines de fois mes comptes (pop.orange.fr pour reception et smtp.orange.fr pour envoi) et a chaque fois le même message....Je deviens chèvre, alors si quelqu'un à la solution..je suis plus que preneur!!

Merci mille fois pour votre aide


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2008)

Hervé74 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens (enfin...??) d'acquérir un Imac (Mac OS X 10.5.4) après des années de PC, et impossible de configurer Mail avec Orange pour la partie envoi des messages. Je reçois continuellement le message : "Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur orange. La connexion au serveur smtp.orange.fr sur le port 625 a expiré"
> 
> ...



post 1177 page 59


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2008)

chounim a dit:


> Bonsoir yopyop !
> 
> bon, alors voila que je veux changer mon compte dans mail, etttt oui, mon compte en POP m'a bien rendu service, mais avec l'arrivée de mon iPhone, un compte en IMAP serait plus pratique.
> 
> ...





ratofil a dit:


> Je veux aussi le faire pour mon propre usage mais il semble que chez Orange nous soyons obligés de prendre l'option "Gigamail" qui est configurable en IMAP comme ils le disent dans leur "pas à pas".
> C'est une option payante bien évidemment...
> Pour ma part, je le ferais peut-être plus tard... Pour classer sur iPhone les courriels, il faut du IMAP effectivement, comme dans .Mac ou Gmail, et les dossiers sont présents alors. Pas en POP.


Avec un compte Gmail, vous aurez l'IMAP sans payer.


----------



## BS0D (27 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Salut.
> J'ai un souci au niveau de ma sécurité wifi. Je ne sais pas si mon réseau est verouillé.
> En tout cas s'il ne l'est pas, je ne sais pas comment je peux y remédier.
> Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que je n'ai pas de cadenas en face de ma livebox sur l'imac, mais j'en ai un sur l'iphone...  ... les captures d'écran vont parleront peut être plus.
> Merci de m'éclairer.



Pour en avoir le coeur net et voir si qqn d'autre accède à ton wifi, tu dois avoir un menu "état de la borne" dans la configuration sous 192.168.1.1 et voir le nombre de postes connectés. Reste à verifier si ce sont tous les tiens ou pas...


----------



## asticotboy (27 Août 2008)

ok ok...
mais je ne vois nulle part "état de la borne"...

Ca veut dire quoi ça :


----------



## CERDAN (27 Août 2008)

Ca veut dire ce que ça veut dire !
Tu as deux stations ( ordis ) connectées sur ta LiveBox.


----------



## asticotboy (27 Août 2008)

Jusque là je suis d'accord : mon PC et l'imac. Mais le fait que le filtre mac soit activé ne veut donc pas dire que ma connexion est verrouillée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Jusque là je suis d'accord : mon PC et l'imac. Mais le fait que le filtre mac soit activé ne veut donc pas dire que ma connexion est verrouillée ?



D'après ton screenshot, non seulement ton réseau est protégé par clé WEP, mais en plus, seconde sécurité, il l'est aussi par filtrage des adresses MAC, ça sera sûrement plus simple de pirater ton voisin que toi !


----------



## asticotboy (27 Août 2008)

Merci Pascal pour cette explication.
As-tu vu mon post #1202 ? cette histoire de cadenas laisse planer un doute...


----------



## chti (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
Sur le mac, j'ai deux réseaux wifi.
Ce que j'ai remarqué : celui qui est protégé par une clé wep n'a pas de cadenas lorsqu'il est actif, tandis que celui de la live box, protégé par une clé wap, garde lui le cadenas durant son activité...

C'est peut-être là la ... clé de la question ?


----------



## sylzanne (9 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de manger les 60 pages de ce fil (ASSOCIATION est le maître mot dans les trois premiers quarts et j'admire les modérateurs et intervenants pour leur patience)

Je n'ai trouvé qu'une personne qui avait l'air d'être dans le même cas que moi mais il n'y pas eu de réponse à son message (Nate message #995 page 11)

J'ai à la maison un MacBook et un PowerBook G4 ainsi qu'une Livebox Inventel pour la connexion internet.
Cette dernière marche à merveille sur le PowerBook G4 mais sur mon MB j'ai :
- soit le réseau de manière normale
- soit le réseau de manière beaucoup trop lente (je suis en 512K étendus à la base ce qui ne fait plus beaucoup de débit lors de ce ralentissement)
- soit l'ordinateur me dit que je ne suis pas connecté à internet alors que le logo du signal est au plus fort.

Après avoir passé 1/2 heure au téléphone avec l'assistance téléphonique d'orange, je me suis vu répondre que la solution était de passer par un expert de chez orange pour vérifier la configuration de ma carte Airport. Cette prestation me serait facturée entre 29 et 79 Euros si la panne était réparée.

Une dernière précision : ma carte Airport est très bien paramétrée pour la connexion à mon travail (Livebox orange sagem) et avec la connexion chez mon beau-père (orange même débit à deux maisons de chez moi).

Deux questions : 
- dois-je accepter la prise en charge par orange?
- Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution à mon problème concernant le paramétrage de ma carte Airport?

Je remercie par avance toute personne qui pourra éclairer ma lanterne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens de manger les 60 pages de ce fil (ASSOCIATION est le maître mot dans les trois premiers quarts et j'admire les modérateurs et intervenants pour leur patience)
> 
> ...



Question : Le G4, il est aussi connecté en WiFi ? Si oui, par quel moyen (carte Airport, carte PCI, clé USB) ?


----------



## sylzanne (9 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir Pascal 77

Le G4 est connecté aussi en WIFI avec Airport


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2008)

Et si le G4 est éteint, est-ce que ça change quelque-chose pour le MacBook, ou bien c'est pareil ?


----------



## sylzanne (9 Septembre 2008)

Ca ne change rien


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> Ca ne change rien



Dommage  Bon tant pis.

De toute façon, il n'y a que deux pistes à creuser : ta livebox, ou les réglages qui gèrent la relation "livebox-MacBook", puisque ton MacBook fonctionne au poil avec deux autres livebox. 

Bon, on va tout de suite éliminer l'hypothèse de la "position géographique" : Ton MacBook, il a le même problème où qu'il se trouve par rapport à ta livebox ?


----------



## sylzanne (10 Septembre 2008)

L'emplacement du Mac ne change rien à l'affaire


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> L'emplacement du Mac ne change rien à l'affaire



Bon, là, ça commence à devenir compliqué. À ce stade, et si tu es certain que tout est normal avec les deux autres livebox que tu cites, je te suggère d'imprimer les pages de réglage de la tienne, puis de les comparer point par point avec ceux des deux autres livebox, pour chercher les différences.

Je suppose bien sûr que tu as essayé de changer de canal chez toi, histoire de voir si un parasitage interne de ton MacBook n'était pas la cause de tes malheurs ?

Un autre truc à essayer : télécharge iStumbler, et vérifie les niveaux de réception et de bruit lorsque ça marche, lorsque ça marche mal, et lorsque ça ne marche pas du tout.


----------



## sylzanne (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour Pascal 77

Eh bien non je n'ai pas essayé de changer les canaux, car je ne savais pas à quoi ça correspondait et que je n'aime pas trop aller à tâtons. Peux-tu m'expliquer comment il faut s'y prendre pour tester les canaux (au pif ou les uns après les autres, dans quel ordre...).


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> Bonjour Pascal 77
> 
> Eh bien non je n'ai pas essayé de changer les canaux, car je ne savais pas à quoi ça correspondait et que je n'aime pas trop aller à tâtons. Peux-tu m'expliquer comment il faut s'y prendre pour tester les canaux (au pif ou les uns après les autres, dans quel ordre...).



Deux choses à faire :

1) avec iStumbler, tu regarde quels sont les canaux utilisés autour de toi, et tu règle ta livebox pour qu'elle utilise les moins chargés (par exemple, la douzaine de réseaux WiFi détectables depuis chez moi sont tous sur les canaux 1, 10, 11 et 12, par conséquence, j'ai calé ma Freebox sur le 6 pour avoir le moins d'interférences possible.

2) Toujours avec iStumbler, tu essaie ensuite de voir sur quels canaux tu as un bon signal avec pas ou peu de bruit, tu te cale sur celui/un de ceux là, et tu vois si ton problème persiste ou non.

Avant de changer de canal, dis moi ce que te dis iStumbler, au niveau du signal et du bruit sur ton réglage actuel.


----------



## sylzanne (10 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Deux choses à faire :
> 
> 1) avec iStumbler, tu regarde quels sont les canaux utilisés autour de toi, et tu règle ta livebox pour qu'elle utilise les moins chargés (par exemple, la douzaine de réseaux WiFi détectables depuis chez moi sont tous sur les canaux 1, 10, 11 et 12, par conséquence, j'ai calé ma Freebox sur le 6 pour avoir le moins d'interférences possible.
> 
> ...



OK, je viens de télécharger iStumbler, mais malheureusement là je suis au boulot, donc je ne pourrai pas essayer avant ce soir.

J'ai peur qu'il ne puisse pas y avoir d'histoire de parasitage extérieur car j'habite un petit village dans une vieille maison (gros mur en pierre) et je n'ai jamais capter d'autres Réseaux, mais bon j'essaierai.

Tu seras présent ce soir ou pas?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> OK, je viens de télécharger iStumbler, mais malheureusement là je suis au boulot, donc je ne pourrai pas essayer avant ce soir.
> 
> J'ai peur qu'il ne puisse pas y avoir d'histoire de parasitage extérieur car j'habite un petit village dans une vieille maison (gros mur en pierre) et je n'ai jamais capter d'autres Réseaux, mais bon j'essaierai.
> 
> Tu seras présent ce soir ou pas?



En fait, vu la situation que tu as exposé, je pensais plus à un parasitage interne au MacBook, puisque tout roule pour l'autre mac !

Ce soir, je ne sais pas exactement, mais je passerais à un ou l'autre moment !


----------



## sylzanne (10 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, vu la situation que tu as exposé, je pensais plus à un parasitage interne au MacBook, puisque tout roule pour l'autre mac !
> 
> Ce soir, je ne sais pas exactement, mais je passerais à un ou l'autre moment !



J'essaie dès que je rentre, merci et à plus tard.


----------



## sylzanne (10 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, vu la situation que tu as exposé, je pensais plus à un parasitage interne au MacBook, puisque tout roule pour l'autre mac !
> 
> Ce soir, je ne sais pas exactement, mais je passerais à un ou l'autre moment !



Je suis à la maison, je fais tourner iStumbler, sur canal 1 signal : 93% Noise:9% et internet ne marche pas alors qu'hier soir ça marchait bien. Sur canal 2 signal: 87% Noise:9% et internet marche (pour l'instant...). J'attends ton soutien pour décrypter les infos de iStumbler parce que je n'y comprends rien.
A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2008)

Bon, alors, malgré un meilleur signal* sur le 1 internet fonctionne sur le 2 et pas le 1. Ces canaux étant proches, c'est curieux. Reste à savoir si c'est définitif ou si c'est un hasard.

Cela dit, j'ai peu d'espoir, car lorsqu'internet ne fonctionne pas ou mal, je m'attendais à trouver un niveau de bruit élevé, ce qui n'est pas le cas. 9% de bruit, c'est curieux mais supportable. Si iStumbler ne détecte pas d'autre réseau que le tien, et que ça recommence à faire des siennes, essaie les canaux à l'autre bout du spectre, pour voir (le 10 ou le 11, par exemple).

(*) Cela dit, les deux sont excellents !


----------



## sylzanne (10 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, alors, malgré un meilleur signal* sur le 1 internet fonctionne sur le 2 et pas le 1. Ces canaux étant proches, c'est curieux. Reste à savoir si c'est définitif ou si c'est un hasard.
> 
> Cela dit, j'ai peu d'espoir, car lorsqu'internet ne fonctionne pas ou mal, je m'attendais à trouver un niveau de bruit élevé, ce qui n'est pas le cas. 9% de bruit, c'est curieux mais supportable. Si iStumbler ne détecte pas d'autre réseau que le tien, et que ça recommence à faire des siennes, essaie les canaux à l'autre bout du spectre, pour voir (le 10 ou le 11, par exemple).
> 
> (*) Cela dit, les deux sont excellents !



canal 11 signal:75% bruit:toujours 9% et ça n'a pas l'air d'avoir d'influence sur le fonctionnement d'internet. Je t'avais dit que la connexion était de toutes façons très aléatoire. Ce soir ça marche qu'est-ce qu'il en sera dans une heure, deux ou demain? Dieu seul le sait et encore c'est pas sûr.

J'ai oublié de préciser que hier j'ai viré les clés de sécurité et j'ai eu l'impression que ça marchait et puis ensuite dans la soirée ça a redéconné...

A l'heure actuelle je suis toujours sans sécurité. et ça marche pas mal.

ps : et ça marche toujours aussi bien sur le PBG4 de ma femme, ça m'énerve!!!


----------



## sylzanne (10 Septembre 2008)

Après vérification la livebox de mon boulot et celle de chez mon beau-père sont des Sagem et la mienne est une inventel. Est-ce que ça peut avoir un rapport? Et deuxièmement sur la hotline de orange ils m'avaient parlé de vérifier le paramétrage de ma carte airport. Est-ce que tu crois que ça peut être possible qu'elle soit mal paramétrée, si oui saurais-tu la paramétrer?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> Après vérification la livebox de mon boulot et celle de chez mon beau-père sont des Sagem et la mienne est une inventel. Est-ce que ça peut avoir un rapport? Et deuxièmement sur la hotline de orange ils m'avaient parlé de vérifier le paramétrage de ma carte airport. Est-ce que tu crois que ça peut être possible qu'elle soit mal paramétrée, si oui saurais-tu la paramétrer?



Il n'y a pas grand chose à paramétrer sur une carte airport, en dehors du mode de connexion (via DHCP), et le cas échéant la clé WEP ou WPA, c'est tout. Par ailleurs le fait que ta carte airport fonctionne bien avec deux autres livebox donne à penser qu'il y a dans ton cas une conjonction de problèmes, mais lesquels ?


----------



## sylzanne (10 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas grand chose à paramétrer sur une carte airport, en dehors du mode de connexion (via DHCP), et le cas échéant la clé WEP ou WPA, c'est tout. Par ailleurs le fait que ta carte airport fonctionne bien avec deux autres livebox donne à penser qu'il y a dans ton cas une conjonction de problèmes, mais lesquels ?



Et Sagem vs Inventel ça change rien? (le lourd il insiste!!!)


----------



## cochise66 (10 Septembre 2008)

Salut à tous!
Je n'ai pas lu les 62 pages de ce sujet, mais j'en ai lu pas mal et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mon pb ou alors la plus part du temps je n'y comprends rien.
Voilà, hier j'ai changé ma Livebox après qu'elle ai bugué, donc jusqu'à présent tout marché bien.
J'essaye de me connecter via airport avec mon PB G4 (Tiger) et j'ai toujours, après mille tentatives, le même message d'erreur "MDP incorrect". Ma compagne essait sur son MB Pro (Leopard) et elle réussi du premier coup.
- La Livebox est une Sagem (la dernière)
- j'ai bien appuyé sur le bouton machin
- j'ai essayé de changer de canal
Mais rien y fait!
Par contre ça fonctionne avec le cable Ethernet.
Merci pour votre aide et en d'autres mots "au secours"!


----------



## demougin (11 Septembre 2008)

tu as change de boite donc nouveau password?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> Et Sagem vs Inventel ça change rien? (le lourd il insiste!!!)



Dans les paramètres du Mac, non, dans ceux de la livebox, sans doute, mais là, je ne peux pas t'aider, je suis un adepte de la Freebox !


----------



## sylzanne (11 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans les paramètres du Mac, non, dans ceux de la livebox, sans doute, mais là, je ne peux pas t'aider, je suis un adepte de la Freebox !



Je na pensais pas aux paramètres mais au fait que la connexion soit impeccable à chaque fois sur des Sagem et que ça déconne avec mon Inventel. Serait-il possible que la Sagem soit plus indiquée dans mon cas?

Je crois que je vais donc être obligé de faire appel aux services de ces charmants experts de ma hotline Orange. Ca me fait royalement ch...!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> Je na pensais pas aux paramètres mais au fait que la connexion soit impeccable à chaque fois sur des Sagem et que ça déconne avec mon Inventel. Serait-il possible que la Sagem soit plus indiquée dans mon cas?
> 
> Je crois que je vais donc être obligé de faire appel aux services de ces charmants experts de ma hotline Orange. Ca me fait royalement ch...!!!



Demande l'échange de ta livebox contre une Sagem !


----------



## cochise66 (11 Septembre 2008)

demougin a dit:


> tu as change de boite donc nouveau password?


Et bien oui!


----------



## demougin (11 Septembre 2008)

as tu mis ce nouveau pass et detruit l'ancien?

pour ma part sagem ou inventel, pas de difference . j'ai les deux a deux endroits differents


----------



## cochise66 (11 Septembre 2008)

demougin a dit:


> as tu mis ce nouveau pass et detruit l'ancien?


J'ai évidement mis le nouveau pass, mais pas détruit l'ancien (?). Est-ce vraiment necessaire?
comment faire?


----------



## cochise66 (13 Septembre 2008)

cochise66 a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> Je n'ai pas lu les 62 pages de ce sujet, mais j'en ai lu pas mal et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mon pb ou alors la plus part du temps je n'y comprends rien.
> Voilà, hier j'ai changé ma Livebox après qu'elle ai bugué, donc jusqu'à présent tout marché bien.
> J'essaye de me connecter via airport avec mon PB G4 (Tiger) et j'ai toujours, après mille tentatives, le même message d'erreur "MDP incorrect". Ma compagne essait sur son MB Pro (Leopard) et elle réussi du premier coup.
> ...



Personne pour m'aider?


----------



## vleroy (13 Septembre 2008)

-désactive le filtrage mac adresse
-vire la sécurité

Est-ce que déjà dans ce mode là tu peux te connecter?


----------



## cochise66 (13 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> -désactive le filtrage mac adresse
> -vire la sécurité
> 
> Est-ce que déjà dans ce mode là tu peux te connecter?


Merci pour la réponse!
Mais je ne sais pas comment faire (je ne suis pas très doué).


----------



## vleroy (13 Septembre 2008)

tu relies un des deux macs à la box en ethernet (en coupant le wifi)
tu ouvres safari et tu tapes http:192.168.1.1
Là, il va te demander un login et mot de passe
tu feras ainsi
admin
admin
(voir mes posts précédents pour l'oubli que tout le monde fait de l'accès à l'interface)

et là tu vas arriver sur l'interface de gestion de ton modem routeur

Passe en option avancée, rayon sécurité
tu désactives le filtrage
tu désactives els sécurités
*tu sauves et tu redémarres la livebox*
(souvent les gens oublient)

tu vires l'éthernet
tu rebranche le wifi

si on passe ce point, on fera d'autres manip pour configurer correctement ton réseau

PS1: (tu auras noté que je ne touche qu'à ta box pour l'instant et pas ton mac  )
PS2: ta connexion en automatique pour le wifi (laissons faire les choses)


----------



## cochise66 (14 Septembre 2008)

Ca marche!
J'ai juste enlevé la sécurité mais pas le filtrage et donc j'ai pu me connecter.
Maintenant j'attends tes précieuses indications.
A titre d'info l'interface de la Livebox à pas mal changé on n'y retrouve plus ses petits n'y comment désactiver le filtrage.
En tout cas un grand merci et bravo!
A très bientôt!


----------



## vleroy (14 Septembre 2008)

Donc la bonne nouvelle, c'est que nous ne sommes pas dans un cas où ton mac refuse systématiquement de se connecter.

Alors ma suggestion, laisse le filtrage activé (puisque tu n'as pas su le désactivé), ne remet aucune sécurité. Et ce sera suffisant 

En effet, le fait de voir ton réseau nécessite encore d'appuyer sur le bouton association. Il n'y a pas mieux qu'une sécurité physique

En revanche, tu vas changer de suite les mots de passe du routeur  vire admin/admin
et ta livebox sera opérationnelle et rapide.

N'oublie pas non plus que les sécurités type cryptage ralentissent les transmissions de données 

Allez hop


----------



## cochise66 (14 Septembre 2008)

En ce qui concerne le MDP admin j'avais déjà lu ton post et avais changé celui-ci.
Par contre pour la clef de sécurité tu es vraiment sur qu'il est raisonnable de ne pas en laisser une, à titre d'indication je suis dans une maison individuelle à 50 m environ des voisin qui m'entoure (peut-être que ça n'a rien avoir d'ailleurs).
J'avais déjà pensé à faire cette manip en farfouillant dans l'interface du routeur mais j'avoue que ça me faisait un peu flipper.
En tout cas *un très grand merci* à toi!


----------



## vleroy (14 Septembre 2008)

50 mètres?
sont pas près de capter du signal tes voisins
raison de plus pour virer la sécurité 
tu vas y gagner sur tous les plans
et le filtrage par adresse mac et l'association manuel est la meilleure sécurité qui soit


----------



## cochise66 (14 Septembre 2008)

Bon et bien c'est parfait tout ça!
Encore merci!


----------



## vleroy (14 Septembre 2008)

you are welcome 

:love:


----------



## sylzanne (15 Septembre 2008)

Coucou me revoilou!

Je voulais essayer d'échanger mes deux Livebox (prendre la Sagem de mon boulot pour la maison et l'Inventel de la maison pour mopn boulot). 

Est-ce réalisable? Peut-on mettre n'importe quelle Livebox sur n'importe quelle réseau téléphonique (sachant que je suis dans les deux cas chez France Telecom. "Complètement maso ce mec!!")

merci


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> Coucou me revoilou!
> 
> Je voulais essayer d'échanger mes deux Livebox (prendre la Sagem de mon boulot pour la maison et l'Inventel de la maison pour mopn boulot).
> 
> ...



à priori, cela n'a aucune importance 
tu peux donc faire les échanges


----------



## sylzanne (15 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> à priori, cela n'a aucune importance
> tu peux donc faire les échanges



Merci Vleroy. Je vais essayer dès ce soir.


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

ma réponse est rapide et excutive, mais il y a une raison derrière tout ça. C'est que les livebox chez orange ont des identifiants génériques. La seule chose que vérifie la box c'est qu'elle est en direct avec le serveur orange 

Il faut donc une ligne active chez FT en adsl. toutes les livebox fonctionnent donc dessus sans avoir quoi que ce soit à paramétrer

D'ailleurs, si vous fouillez les options avancées, il vous propose de remettre votre login et le mdp fourni par orange (ce qui se fait de base sur un PC depuis le CD fourni mais pas sous mac, car on a pas besoin de quoi que ce soit pour faire tourner un routeur)

donc si tu as laissé ces options comme elles étaient à l'origine, tu peux faire ce que tu veux avec tes box 

j'espère avoir été clair


----------



## vazen (19 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour j'ai un iMac depuis 2 jours connecté en ethernet à ma livebox. Connexion parfaite.

Problème : mes PCs avant reliés en wifi sur la même livebox ne se connectent plus ou alors une fois de temps en temps de manière aléatoire. J'ai tout essayé, rentrer la clé WEP en mode association 30000 fois rien n'y change... HELP !


----------



## vleroy (19 Septembre 2008)

si tu n'as rien touché à l'interface de ta livebox depuis que tu te connectes en ethernet, le problème ne vient pas de là
l'ethernet est un service indépendant du wifi, direct et reverse 

donc si tu n'as rien touché, il faut aller regarder côté PC (mise à jour, ...)

sinon, il faudra d'abord nous dire ce que tu as bidouillé


----------



## vazen (19 Septembre 2008)

Je n'ai absolument rien bidouillé à l'interface de la Livebox... vous ne voyez pas d'où pourrait venir le problème ? C'est comme si la Livebox pompait tout le débit. 
Question bête, faut-il activer airport en plus de la connexion ethernet dans les paramètres réseau (tu me diras j'ai essayé avec et sans idem !)
Je deviens dingue. Chez Wanadoo ils me proposent de payer 49 euros pour parler à un technicien !!!

PS comment veux-tu que je fasse une mise à jour de mes PCs puisque je ne peux pas les connecter ?


----------



## vleroy (20 Septembre 2008)

si tu branches le mac en ethernet, il est clair que le débit en ethernet sera plus rapide qu'en wifi et va donc "pomper" plus vite de la bande passante. "Pomper" ne veut pas dire épuiser. Tu devrais avoir de la connexion sur tes PCs, à la limite très lente mais présente.

Concernant le mac, il ne sert à rien d'activer le wifi, l'ethernet étant prioritaire donc cela ne change rien. Etiens le wifi.

Par contre, il est plus que probable que tes PCS ait choisi une IP qui a été attribuée désormais à ton mac en ethernet, et du coup, ils ne se connectent plus puisque la place a été prise.

Deux solutions, redémarrer tes PC alors que ton mac est connecté, ils devraient aller se trouver une plage disponible tout seul (ma copine sous vista peut avoir ce type de problème, le redémarrage est suffisant)

Sinon sur le PC, va dans les configurations avancées et change manuellement le dernier indice de l'IP attribuée


----------



## vazen (20 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Déjà redémarrer ne sert à rien.
Je vais tenter de changer l'adresse ip.
Question bête, comment trouve-t-on l'adresse ip su mac ?


----------



## vleroy (20 Septembre 2008)

vazen a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> Déjà redémarrer ne sert à rien.
> Je vais tenter de changer l'adresse ip.
> Question bête, comment trouve-t-on l'adresse ip su mac ?



mais pas celle du mac, celles des pc 

pour celle du mac (que tu ne touches pas), tu la trouves dans préf système section réseau


----------



## vazen (20 Septembre 2008)

Mais où je trouve l'ip à changer dans les pcs... désolé pour mes questions débiles.


----------



## vleroy (20 Septembre 2008)

vazen a dit:


> Mais où je trouve l'ip à changer dans les pcs... désolé pour mes questions débiles.



je t'ai déjà répondu et en plus ici c'est un forum mac pas pc    

dans les paramètres avancées de tes connexions réseaux (que tu peux obtenir en double cliquant d'ailleurs sur les icones du wifi en bas à droite)


----------



## flo_69 (10 Novembre 2008)

hello

Pour ma part j'ai un petit souci avec orange et sa borne wi fi inventel !!

on a 2 mac à la maison (ibook et le dernier macbook) les 2 sont en wi fi et les 2 marches bien !!

Cependant nous avons remarqué que quand nous sommes à 2 sur internet nous avons sans arrêt des déconnection !!

Tout seul pas de souci je reste connecté autant de temps que je veux mais à 2 c'est une autre histoire !!

Avez vous déjà rencontré ce souci ? avez vous des solutions ?

Merci pour vos réponses  Et bonne journée.


----------



## Cath83 (10 Novembre 2008)

bastrien a dit:


> Bonsoir, Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Mac mini en core duo.... C'est mon premier MAc apres des année de PC.... J'ai actuellement 2 Pc connectés sur internet par l'intermediaire de la live box d'Inventel, Un Nabaztag (lapin communiquant), Ainsi qu'un vieux Imac chez ma voisine (ça crait des relations).. J'ai essayé de configurer mon nouveau joujou mais il ne reconnait pas la cle WEP que je lui donne et refuse de me donner accès à internet (alors qu'il est connecté en wifi (l'icone est noirci !).. Je ne comprend rien.... pouvez vous m'apporter de l'aide ?



Hello
Si mes souvenirs sont bons, et pour avoir eu le même problème, il faut que tu coches hexadécimal ... 
Ceci dit, une clef wap est plus secure ... tu pourras la choisir sans avoir à tout remodifier lorsque ton Mac aura accepté la wep... je sais... c'est le souk ...  
Dis moi si ça marche


----------



## pierre22 (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Ici la méthode clé hexadécimale http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/probleme-airport-et-mot-de-passe-180504.html

Cordialement


----------



## Mr Fon (27 Janvier 2009)

bonjour à toutes et à tous,

voici mon souci, qui me fais galérer depuis un moment et dont je n'arrive décidément pas à résoudre.

ma configue: 1 livebox ds le salon,bien connecté tt va bien.
                    1 port CPL (avec live box branché dessus en cable ethernet)
                    1 Imac 20'(mac OS 10.5.6) un étage plus bas branché sur un deuxième port CPL,
jusqu'ici tt va bien, tres bonne connection internet aucun pb, je dirai même, c'est super.

je souhaiterai brancher le pc(windows xp sp2) de mon père (ds sa chambre) pour qu'il puisse avoir accés à internet, j'ai donc rajoute un 3ème port CPL(identiques aux 2 autres).
et là PB: pas d'internet, il y a bien une connection, mais windauz me dit qu'elle est limité et acces internet impossible, 
je cherche et cherche encore, paramètre moi même les adresses ip , dns,passerelles etc en mettant les même que celle de mon mac... rien à faire, même si Xpé me dit que mon réseau est connecté, pas moyen d'avoir internet....
Dois je configurer dans le mac? (j'ai viré tt les pare feux de windauz, visiter le site http 192etc... d'orange, sans rien solutionner...), est ce une histoire de réseau à paramétrer?
merci d'avance de tt vos conseils et de votre aide précieuse...
Derniere question...dois-je balancer le pc de mon père contre un mur et lui offric un mac même si j'ai pas de tunes?
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, je suis preneur. merci également à tte la communauté de mac gé


----------



## Shyguy (12 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs.
J'ai très récemment eu une panne Internet très curieuse. J'ai installé ma Livebox il y a de cela plus d'un an, et alors que je consultais une vidéo en streaming, la vidéo a arrêté de se télécharger, comme un petit bug classique. Sur le coup, je ne me suis pas inquiété. Ma soeur cherchait dans le même temps à déterminer le ping de mon ordinateur sur un site.
Quand j'ai réessayé de me connecter, Internet ne marchait plus.

La situation: J'utilise Firefox v3, sur un Mac os X v10.4.11, avec une LiveBox de chez Orange, en Wifi normalement.
Le réseau est toujours détecté par mon ordinateur, or je n'arrive pas à m'y connecter: le mot de passe WEP ne veut pas marcher. Je suis allé sur le site commençant par 192, je ne sais pas quoi y faire. J'ai fait ce que je pensais être bon et cela n'a mené à rien.
Chose très curieuse aussi, Internet fonctionne par contre via le cable Ethernet fourni avec la LiveBox (le câble blanc et rouge).
J'ai vérifié, un ordinateur Windows est aussi connecté à cette LiveBox, et ne fonctionne pas en Wifi. Il n'y a, en fait, plus d'interaction autorisée entre la LiveBox et les ordis.
Que faire ? Cela m'embête, car je ne me souviens plus comment on installe une Livebox, alors qu'ici, c'est un cas relativement gênant (et urgent !)
Merci de me fournir les informations nécessaires à ma reconnexion Wifi.
Cordialement.

PS: Je connais ma clé Wifi, par contre, j'ai l'impression qu'elle ne fonctionne plus...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Si même les PC ne se connectent pas en wi-fi avec la Livebox, le problème vient peut-être de la Livebox. As-tu essayé de la redémarrer (tu débranches la prise courant et tu la rebranches) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2009)

Question : la clé WiFi, c'est quoi ? Ça ne serait pas une Bluestork, par hasard ? Parce que si c'est ça, ça me parait être une belle daube, j'en ai flingué 3 en 15 mois (deux de l'ancien modèle qui ont tenu 6 mois chacune, et une du nouveau qui a tenu trois mois) avant de passer à autre chose (je rassure les âmes sensibles, je n'en ai acheté qu'une, remplacée deux fois sous garantie par Macway).

Cela dit, la livebox est aussi une belle daube, mardi dernier, je suis allé chez un de mes clients qui est chez Orange, il a une livebox et un modem ADSL ethernet. Avec le modem, aucun problème, c'est lent (il est à la campagne, ligne à 1 Mb/s), mais ça fonctionne nickel, avec la livebox : déconnexion toutes les demi-heures environ en cas de simple surf, et déconnexion immédiate à chaque velléité de téléchargement, avec réinitialisation systématique de la livebox pour pouvoir se reconnecter. C'est déjà la seconde fois qu'orange lui échange la livebox, et celle que j'ai testé n'avait que deux semaines. Le problème, bien sûr, c'est qu'il paie aussi pour le téléphone, et avec le modem, rien à faire de ce côté !


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Avril 2009)

Sur ma connexion Orange dans le Var (connexion à 1 Mb/s), j'avais une LB Sagem ancienne version dès le début, j'ai eu des déconnexions fréquentes puis après la tempête dans le Var plus rien. J'ai fini par remplacer par une nouvelle mini LB et depuis, tout roule sans problème.
Pour ma connexion en région parisienne, avant de passer chez Free, il y a maintenant deux ans, j'avais une LB Inventel et des déconnexions fréquentes (plusieurs par semaine) nécessitant des arrêt relance de la LB. Depuis que je suis chez free, aucun problème sauf lorsque France-Telecom s'est planté et a interverti ma ligne avec un autre abonné au niveau du DSLAM.


----------



## pierre22 (12 Avril 2009)

Le réseau est toujours détecté par mon ordinateur, or je n'arrive pas à m'y connecter: le mot de passe WEP ne veut pas marcher. Je suis allé sur le site commençant par 192, je ne sais pas quoi y faire. J'ai fait ce que je pensais être bon et cela n'a mené à rien.

A cette adresse  : http://192.168.1.1/ entre votre nom d'utilisateur (par défaut :admin) et votre mot de passe (par défaut :admin) clic sur: sécurité, puis sur périphériques associés, et vérifier que la, ou les machines apparaissent. (voir photo écran)
Clic sur le champs sous "pare feu". N° de Canal 1(par défaut)
Clef 128 bits (vérifier que le code est identique à celui imprimé sur la LiveBox (ou si vous souhaitez en entrer un autre notez le et évidemment c'est celui que vous devrez entrer aussi dans la configuration air port ou wifi de( des) machine (s)
Cocher activer le réseau sans fil
Clic sur:"soumettre".

Chose très curieuse aussi, Internet fonctionne par contre via le cable Ethernet fourni avec la LiveBox (le câble blanc et rouge).

Avez vous appuyé sue le bouton d'association Wifi?

J'ai vérifié, un ordinateur Windows est aussi connecté à cette LiveBox, et ne fonctionne pas en Wifi. Il n'y a, en fait, plus d'interaction autorisée entre la LiveBox et les ordis.
Que faire ? Cela m'embête, car je ne me souviens plus comment on installe une Livebox, alors qu'ici, c'est un cas relativement gênant (et urgent !)
Merci de me fournir les informations nécessaires à ma reconnexion Wifi.

Cette recherche Google vous indique tous les liens de configurations pour mac des live box (choisir Cegétel ou Inventel selon votre cas
http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&s...=1&q=orange+configuration+livebox+mac&spell=1
Et ci desous la même chose pour Windows.
http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&s...=orange+configuration+livebox+windows&spell=1


PS: Je connais ma clé Wifi, par contre, j'ai l'impression qu'elle ne fonctionne plus...[/QUOTE]
Avez vous appuyé sue le bouton d'association Wifi?

Cordialement


----------



## bronzio (30 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de lire ce topic avec attention car ma femme a un problème de connection avec la livebox familiale.. en effet jusqu'à présent tout fonctionnait nickel pour la connection wifi, or depuis 1 semaine impossible de se connecter à internet. Airport me signale qu'il est connecté à mon réseau, mais dès que je lance safari, impossible d'accéder au net...  Ce n'est pas un pb de ma livebox puisque je surfe avec le pc familial actuellement...

Quelqu'un a une idée? 

Merci d'avance

Benjamin


----------



## pierre22 (30 Mai 2009)

Bonjour 

Et si c'était safari le problème?
Mail fonctionne?


----------



## macaddicted (30 Mai 2009)

bouton d'association ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mai 2009)

Redémarrage de la Livebox (tu débranches et rebranches le cordon secteur) ?


----------



## bronzio (30 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai pas configuré le mail sur le mac, mais rien ne fonctionne quand je lance "front row" je suppose donc qu'il n'arrive  pas à télécharger...

J'ai débranché et rebranché au moins 3 fois.. j'ai changé de canal, de clé wep et également  j'ai utilisé à bon escient le bouton association...

De plus je l'ai testé avec une autre livebox cet après midi et rien n'y a fait.. je pense aller tester dans une aire wifi gratuite (mc do par exemple) histoire d'approfondir...

Est-il possible que le récepteur wifi soit HS ou déréglé...?

Merci de vos réponses en tout cas


----------



## macaddicted (30 Mai 2009)

tapes 192.168.1.1 sur ton navigateur pour voir ce qui se passe sur la LB
id et mp = admin
et tu verras si la LB est connectée au réseau, WIFI OK ........

si tout est OK, reste le Mac


----------



## bronzio (31 Mai 2009)

Salut,

Egalement déjà testé: aucune réaction lorsuqe je rentre l'adresse, safari me signale toujours l'impossibilité de charger la page..

Je pense qu'il reste effectivement le mac (mais la je suis plus que novice...)

Merci


----------



## Nathalex (29 Juin 2009)

J'ai longtemps refusé de prendre une LiveBox pour tout un tas de raisons plus ou moins bonnes. Et un jour, j'ai réalisé que passer en ADSL 18Mo était possible chez moi, au même prix d'abonnement. Mais pour cela je devais abandonner mon bon vieux modem Ethernet pour prendre la boîte de chez Orange (j'ignorais alors l'existence de modems ADSL2+).

J'ai donc une petite LiveBox mais c'est ma Capsule qui distribue le wifi (la seule capable de faire du "n" si j'ai bien compris). La capsule est donc en mode bridge et c'est donc la LiveBox qui distribue les adresses IP en 168.1.x.x

Tout pourrait aller pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes sauf que tout cela fonctionne bien moins bien que du temps où j'avais mon modem tout seul avec la Capsule. Au moins une fois par jour, j'ai un de mes objets connectés (il y en a potentiellement plus d'une dizaine) qui refuse de se connecter à Internet au démarrage ou en sortie de veille. Sur les Macs, les préférences Système -> Réseau indiquent : votre ordinateur dispose bien d'une adresse IP mais n'est peut-être pas en mesure de se connecter à Internet. Et dans ce cas, l'adresse IP est 169.x.x.x. Je reboote la LiveBox (super pratique) et en général tout rentre dans l'ordre pour la machine concernée. D'où ma première question : la LiveBox a-t-elle une limite dans le nombre d'appareils connectés en simultanés ?

D'autre part, il est très courant (au moins une fois sur trois) que je lise "An internal error has occured. Please reboot your livebox" quand je charge la page d'administration. C'est courant ça aussi ?

Bref, je finis par me dire que la LiveBox n'est vraiment pas faite pour moi.....


----------



## pierre22 (30 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai eu le même problème, j'ai effectué tout le possible et imaginable conseillé par plusieurs forum, 

http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-8323188-livebox-pro-deconnexion-ethernet-au-demarrage
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/redemarrer-g4-pour-connecter-via-live-box-pro-228814.html
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=281057&hl=

et (Orange qui n'en connait pas le 100 ème), etc. J'ai changé de Live box, même problème. 

*L'ultime verdict était : *changer ma carte Ethernet.

Aujourd'hui je suis sur Darty Box : Zéro problèmes.

Cordialement


----------



## dom34 (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour.

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum qui me semble très convivial et très utile.

Je nai pas trouvé de réponse à cette question qui me semble assez universelle (à moins que je naie raté une marche) : 

Je viens dinstaller ma Livebox Sagem sans problème (Internet, téléphone, TV). 

Jutilise un PB Pro Intel tournant sous 10.6 en liaison Wifi avec la Box.
Je possède un autre Mac (Mini) tournant sous 10.5 et qui se trouve à un autre étage. Je désire avoir également accès à Internet par le biais de ce second ordi et (cerise sur le gâteau) pouvoir faire dialoguer les deux Macs.
Le Mini voit bien la Livebox, mais ne peut se connecter sur Internet.

Il y a certainement une question dautorisation de connexion dun second Mac à la Box (sécurité). 
Note : dans la doc d'Orange il y a une rubrique pour Windows (avec CD d'installation), mais rien pour les Macs.

Jai lu que la Box devait être configurée en routeur.

Jaimerais des explications plus précises selon vos compétences, qui sont si précieuses.

Merci par avance de votre (vos) réponse(s).

Cordialement,

Dominique (dom34)


----------



## chti (17 Septembre 2009)

Le pairage du second ordi avec la livebox a bien été effectué (appuyer sur le bouton wifi quelques secondes, et entrer ensuite la clé wep ou wap dans le tableau wifi de l'ordi).
Il peut être utile aussi de se connecter à la borne sur le site orange pour entrer les références MAC des machines autorisées (suivre les instructions sur le site orange/assistance; les paragraphes mac y existent)


----------



## jam31b (17 Septembre 2009)

bonjour
moi aussi je m'initie pt à pt l'univers mac.... un peu beaucoup à travers les forums et info apple ... patience et longueur de tps...font plein de découvertes, mais là c'est tard
je suis en train de configurer mail, seulement, je ne sais pas ce que veut dire SSL Secure ...  faut-il activer ?
c'est chouette si y'a qlq'un pr me répondre
merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2009)

chti a dit:


> Il peut être utile aussi de se connecter à la borne sur le site orange pour entrer les références MAC des machines autorisées (suivre les instructions sur le site orange/assistance; les paragraphes mac y existent)



Je dirai même que c'est la première chose à faire.



jam31b a dit:


> SSL Secure ...  faut-il activer ?



Non.


----------



## WinMac (18 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je dirai même que c'est la première chose à faire.


Pas besoin avec la Live Box Sagem, perso je connecte mes 2 Mac, 3 PC et mon iPod touch simplement en rentrant la clé WEP sur chacun et en appuyant sur le bouton WiFi de la Live Box pendant 3 secondes afin de faire clignoter la LED qui recherche tout ce qui se connecte avec les autorisations (clé WEP) et les adresse Mac sont automatiquement attribuées.
Je procède de la même manière avec 1 MacBook Pro et 2 PC plus l'iPod touch lorsque je suis à l'étranger hors Europe dans ma résidence secondaire et la Box du FAI de ce pays. 

Nota : avec les processeur Intel Core Duo ou Core 2 Duo le WiFi est prit directement en charge sans avoir besoin d'utiliser les CD des opérateurs internet. Et avec un Mac c'est encore plus facile 
Nota 2 : La Live Box est un routeur 
Nota 3 : se connecter sur le site Orange ( http://192.168.1.1/ ) n'est utile que pour être informé des références des adresses Mac des machines préalablement autorisées par WEP. (Pour mémoire, par défaut l'identifiant est _admin_ et le mot de passe est aussi _admin_ ).


----------



## dom34 (18 Septembre 2009)

Merci à tous de vos réponses.

Le plus étrange est que je viens d'essayer à nouveau et... le mini a trouvé tout seul, s'est branché sur la Livebox, qui a attribué un autre nom 'mac-2' au mini sachant qu'il y en avait déjà un en circuit et tout marche sans que j'ai (apparemment) rien fait, si ce n'est une mise à jour du PB de10.6 en 10.6.1... bizarre non ?

Maintenant, est-il possible d'échanger des fichiers entre les deux bécanes et si oui, comment ?

Merci par avance,

Amicalement,

Dominique (dom34)


----------



## jam31b (18 Septembre 2009)

hallo 
merci de votre réponse


----------



## etudiante31 (18 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous !!

Je frôle la crise de nerfs à cause de Mail et d'Orange. Je viens de lire les post et malgré les vérifications que j'ai effectué je ne solutionne pas mon souci qui est que mail bloque l'envoie des mails en ne reconnaissant pas mon serveur smtp.

J'ai été auparavant configurer sur un réseau étudiant privé et je me demande si un "reste" de la configuration antérieure ne viendrait pas interférer avec la nouvelle. Il faut noter que le serveur pop fonctionne très bien.

Je fonctionne avec MFP et j'utilise des adresses hotmail. Il y aurait-il une nouveauté sur les smtp que j'aurai zappé ? 

AU SECOURS je n'en peux plus .... 
merci d'avance


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2009)

As-tu essayé avec   smtp.orange.fr  ?


----------



## WinMac (18 Septembre 2009)

Oui, si ça fonctionne avec   smtp.orange.fr il n'y a aucune raison que ce ne soit pas de même avec hotmail ou autres pop


----------



## etudiante31 (18 Septembre 2009)

oui j'ai essayé avec smtp.orange.fr et avec wanadoo (on ne sait jamais) et avec presque tout ce que je pensais possible comme identifiant de smtp. Rien ne marche ! Ce que je ne m'explique pas c'est que le serveur de reeption fonctionne bien et que lrsque je teste les port le smtp orange .fr "a son petit voyant vert".

... je sèche ....


----------



## xtf.gges (18 Septembre 2009)

Tu as essayé :
*Serveur SMTP* : smtp.live.com
*Port* : 587
 Ce serveur nécessite une connexion sécurisée (SSL)

Source : http://www.wikikou.fr/connexion-pop3-smtp-hotmail-gratuit-mail-actualite-1177.html


----------



## etudiante31 (19 Septembre 2009)

non plus ça ne fonctionne pas ... :rose:


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2009)

Ton FAI est-il bien Orange ?


----------



## etudiante31 (19 Septembre 2009)

oui oui c'est orange 
il y a quelques temps j'ai essayé avec des FAI comme neuf et free ça fonctionnait très bien mais depuis mon retour chez Orange ( chez mes parents et désormais chez moi ) impossible d'envoyer un mail. La reception s'effectue par le biais de MFP. 

D'ou mon interrogation sur l'impossibilité d'envoi de mail


----------



## nemo77 (19 Septembre 2009)

peut être que cela peut aider ...

http://www.apple.com/support/macosx/mailassistant/


----------



## etudiante31 (20 Septembre 2009)

rien n'y fait 

est ce qu'un parametrage antérieur pourrait venir interferer sur l'envoi des mails ?

j'ai utilisé des sous réseaux il y a quelques mois ça pourrait avoir laissé des traces ? 

Il y a un moyen de re installer Mail dans le pire des cas ?


----------



## boddy (23 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Il y a deux mois environ, j'ai installé la TV et le téléphone illimité sur ma Livebox Sagem en plus du Wifi qui fonctionnait parfaitement depuis des années sur mon iBook.

Depuis, c'est la kata, je dois en être à une dizaine de ré-initialisation complète, parce qu'un coup c'est la TV qui se fige, un coup c'est le téléphone qui stop la TV, et depuis trois jours impossible de remettre le Wifi.

Sur le iBook, tout semble correcte : 
Dans Réseau, j'ai bien une adresse IP et tout le reste...
L'éventail me montre bien Wanadoo_ etc... et me dit que je suis connecté à Wanadoo_etc...
Mais, ma Livebox n'a qu'un seul voyant rouge : celui du poteau, tout à fait à gauche ; celui de l'arobase clignote inlassablement depuis 3 jours.

Je peux rentrer dans ma Livebox. Je rentre mon nom et mot de passe : admin + admin. Mon identifiant de connexion et mot de passe de connexion sont rentrés. Ma Livebox me dit que seule la TV est connectée, tout le reste n'est pas connecté. Je demande donc une connexion internet, elle cherche... et j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur : "Nom et mot de passe erronés".

Si vous avez une idée de ce qui se passe... ce serait super


----------



## LeProf (23 Octobre 2009)

je ne pense pas que cela vienne de ton matériel, mais plutôt d'un problème du réseau de FT.
Il y a peut être un soucis au niveau du répartiteur où tu es connecté ? parfois des cartes lâchent et c'est la cata ... tu devrais téléphoner au service client ou technique de FT et demander une vérification de ta connexion en expliquant bien ton problème.

Si l'@ de la LB clignote, c'est que la LB ne parvient pas à faire la synchro ADSL.


----------



## boddy (23 Octobre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> je ne pense pas que cela vienne de ton matériel, mais plutôt d'un problème du réseau de FT.
> Il y a peut être un soucis au niveau du répartiteur où tu es connecté ? parfois des cartes lâchent et c'est la cata ... tu devrais téléphoner au service client ou technique de FT et demander une vérification de ta connexion en expliquant bien ton problème.
> 
> Si l'@ de la LB clignote, c'est que la LB ne parvient pas à faire la synchro ADSL.



Merci LeProf pour ta réponse.
J'avais bien compris que la synchro ne se faisait pas et c'est pour ça que je demandais de l'aide avant... une fois de plus, de dépenser des fortunes en téléphone avec un SAV qui va me faire tourner en bourrique et surement me balancer chez leur "expert" en Mac qui réfléchit 3 minutes entre chaque phrase (il fait quoi pendant ce temps ? il prend un café ? ou il relit son manuel ???) :mouais:


----------



## JPD (23 Octobre 2009)

boddy a dit:


> Merci LeProf pour ta réponse.
> J'avais bien compris que la synchro ne se faisait pas et c'est pour ça que je demandais de l'aide avant... une fois de plus, de dépenser des fortunes en téléphone avec un SAV qui va me faire tourner en bourrique et surement me balancer chez leur "expert" en Mac qui réfléchit 3 minutes entre chaque phrase (il fait quoi pendant ce temps ? il prend un café ? ou il relit son manuel ???) :mouais:




cela m'est arrive plusieurs fois.
FT ou Orange modifient la bande passante de ta connection sans prevenir et tu n'a plus de synchro.
Essaye deja en debranchant tous les telephones de chez toi. C'est peu etre aussi un pb de filtre ADSL.
Sinon faut faire venir un technicien Orange...


----------



## boddy (23 Octobre 2009)

JPD a dit:


> cela m'est arrive plusieurs fois.
> FT ou Orange modifient la bande passante de ta connection sans prevenir et tu n'a plus de synchro.
> Essaye deja en debranchant tous les telephones de chez toi. C'est peu etre aussi un pb de filtre ADSL.
> Sinon faut faire venir un technicien Orange...



Merci JPD pour ta réponse.
*Comment tu t'en es sorti quand ça t'es arrivé ?*

Tu penses bien que j'ai les doigts usés à force de débrancher et rebrancher tous ces fils et prises ; appuyer sur le bouton de synchronisation puis sur le bouton de ré-initialisation en remettant tous les noms et mots de passe sans parler de la clé WEP :hein:

Ce soir je rentre pas trop tard chez moi, je vais finir par me résoudre à leur téléphoner, parce que le week-end arrive et le SAV va être plein de stagiaires 

D'ailleurs, c'est bizarre, ma TV fonctionne nickel. Pourquoi la Livebox la reconnaît elle, et pas mon petit iBook 


Désolée, depuis le début je parle de mon "petit iBook" qui a disparu lors d'un cambriolage (snif, snif). C'est un MacBook qui n'a plus le Wifi et il est bien mignon lui aussi


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2009)

J'ai eu un problème analogue.
Symptôme supplémentaire : légère friture sur la ligne FT.
Intervention gratuite de FT et tout est redevenu normal.
Vérifie la qualité des communications téléphoniques, qui sait ?


----------



## boddy (23 Octobre 2009)

loustic a dit:


> J'ai eu un problème analogue.
> Symptôme supplémentaire : légère friture sur la ligne FT.
> Intervention gratuite de FT et tout est redevenu normal.
> Vérifie la qualité des communications téléphoniques, qui sait ?



Pas bête 

J'ai pas vérifié et j'ai eu des problèmes y'a pas longtemps avec ma ligne. Le technicien FT m'a dit que ma ligne enterrée doit être en très mauvais état. Il a échangé quelques fils sur ma prise principale en me disant que ça tiendrait 10 ans ou 10 jours  mais qu'il fallait envisager de changer le câble qui relie ma maison à la rue.

Me voilà donc avec 2 SAV à appeler. Je vais passer un week-end d'enfer


----------



## LeProf (23 Octobre 2009)

Fait intervenir un technicien qui va controler le répartiteur ... suffit d'une carte de grillée pour avoir des pépins ....et cela peut arriver en ce moment surtout avec les orages de ces derniers jours (enfin, tout dépend de ton lieu d'habitation)

Pour le SAV, fait leur comprendre des la 1ère minute que tu n'es pas une bille en informatique et que tu as déjà fait tous les tests possibles 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h10 ----------




boddy a dit:


> Me voilà donc avec 2 SAV à appeler. Je vais passer un week-end d'enfer



c'est possible,surtout que le Week end, le SAV est délocalisé  ... vaut mieux essayer de régler cela en semaine pendant les heures de bureau, mais je te l'accorde ce n'est pas toujours évident.

Courage !


----------



## boddy (23 Octobre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Fait intervenir un technicien qui va controler le répartiteur ... suffit d'une carte de grillée pour avoir des pépins ....et cela peut arriver en ce moment surtout avec les orages de ces derniers jours (enfin, tout dépend de ton lieu d'habitation)
> 
> Pour le SAV, fait leur comprendre des la 1ère minute que tu n'es pas une bille en informatique et que tu as déjà fait tous les tests possibles




Yes, je suis pas une bille 
Je sais bien que ça vient pas de mon portable :rateau:

Il est où le "répartiteur" : chez moi où dans la rue ???
D'ailleurs, qui j'appelle en premier : Orange ou France Télécom ????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h15 ----------




LeProf a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h10 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu édite plus vite que ton hombre :rateau:

C'est jouable. Je bosse jusqu'à 15 h aujourd'hui, une petite heure pour rentrer chez moi et je m'en occupe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Pour le SAV, fait leur comprendre des la 1ère minute que tu n'es pas une bille en informatique et que tu as déjà fait tous les tests possibles



et tu ferais ça comment ? Où as tu pris qu'il était possible de faire comprendre quoi que ce soit au SAV d'Orange ? Si ce miracle était possible, ça se saurait, je pense ! :mouais:


----------



## boddy (23 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> et tu ferais ça comment ? Où as tu pris qu'il était possible de faire comprendre quoi que ce soit au SAV d'Orange ? Si ce miracle était possible, ça se saurait, je pense ! :mouais:




Je les fréquente pas mal ces gens là depuis que j'ai eu l'idée - mais quelle idée :rateau: - d'arrêter mon abonnement au câble et de tout prendre chez eux pour faire des économies  mais pas de téléphone de toutes évidences 

La dernière fois, problème inversé : Internet fonctionne mais pas la TV. Ils m'ont fait faire une ré-initialisation et après... ils ont été incapables de refaire ma connexion. Total, j'avais pas Internet, pas de TV et pas de téléphone illimité ; j'ai tout re-paramétré moi-même.

Le plus drôle rolleyes avant de raccrocher, ils m'ont dit qu'un "expert" Mac me téléphonerait le lendemain avant midi. Quelqu'un a effectivement téléphoné à 11 h 55, c'était un "expert" en téléphone illimité  qui m'a dit que je devais moi-même rappeler le 3900 pour être dirigé sur le SAV etc... etc... Devine qui devait payer la communication !
Ben, je leur ai pas dit que ça fonctionnait chez moi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2009)

boddy a dit:


> Je les fréquente pas mal ces gens là depuis que j'ai eu l'idée - mais quelle idée :rateau: - d'arrêter mon abonnement au câble et de tout prendre chez eux pour faire des économies  mais pas de téléphone de toutes évidences
> 
> La dernière fois, problème inversé : Internet fonctionne mais pas la TV. Ils m'ont fait faire une ré-initialisation et après... ils ont été incapables de refaire ma connexion. Total, j'avais pas Internet, pas de TV et pas de téléphone illimité ; j'ai tout re-paramétré moi-même.
> 
> ...



Oh, il y a bien plus ubuesque,  il y a quelques temps, chez un de mes clients, je les appelle pour un problème. On en arrive à la conclusion que c'est un problème de ligne, qu'ils émettent un ticket gamot, en attendant, mon client peut se servir de la liaison RTC de secours qu'ils mettent à disposition dans ce cas là. Problème, le type ne me donne pas le N° d'appel de la ligne de secours, mais je pensais (naïvement) que c'était comme chez Free, inscrit dans les documents de l'abonnement. Mon client me dis que non, et effectivement, après sortie des documents, il s'avère que ça ne figure pas. Je rappelle donc le SAV, pour leur demander le N° en question, et là, je tombe sur une bonne femme qui, bille en tête me sort : "Bon, vous allez faire exactement ce que je vais vous dire : d'abord, vous allez redémarrer votre livebox"

moi : "non, écoutez moi plutôt je n'app "

elle : "écoutez, monsieur, je sais ce que je dois vous faire faire, vous faites ce que je dis !"

moi :" Mais enfin, vous allez m'en laisser placer une ?"

elle : "Non non, vous devez faire ce que je vous dis !"

le dialogue de sourds a continué comme ça pendant quelques minutes encore, puis elle m'a raccroché au nez. Bon, j'ai rappelé aussitôt, j'en ai eu une autre, qui elle, m'a laisser placer que je voulais juste le N° de la ligne RTC de secours que le premier technicien avait omis de me donner.

Mais dans l'ensemble, le S.A.V. d'Orange


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2009)

boddy a dit:


> Pas bête
> 
> J'ai pas vérifié et j'ai eu des problèmes y'a pas longtemps avec ma ligne. Le technicien FT m'a dit que ma ligne enterrée doit être en très mauvais état. Il a échangé quelques fils sur ma prise principale en me disant que ça tiendrait 10 ans ou 10 jours  mais qu'il fallait envisager de changer le câble qui relie ma maison à la rue.
> 
> Me voilà donc avec 2 SAV à appeler. Je vais passer un week-end d'enfer


"10 ans ou 10 jours", le technicien me l'a dit aussi !

Demande à FT de vérifier la ligne à nouveau.


----------



## clochelune (24 Octobre 2009)

pierre22 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Malgré mes heures de recherches, je ne trouve pas de solutions à mon problème.
> 
> ...



bonjour! 

je viens de me désabonner d'orange pour passer à free
mais j'étais abonnée depuis plus d'un an, donc pas de soucis de ce côté

en revanche en rendant le livebox, si tu la loues, vérifies de tout rendre (j'ai dû payer une clé wifi que je n'avais plus et qui ne m'a jamais servie) bref, ramène tout dans la boite surtout sinon ils te font payer

mais va sur google, inscris "se désabonner d'un FAI" et tu as des exemples de lettres (et aussi quand justement ça fait moins d'un an que tu es avec ce FAI)
tu dis par exemple que tu perds ton travail ou je ne sais plus, mais pour certaines raisons (même si c'est faux) ça marche! je te conseille de fouiner et tu devrais te débrouiller (n'oublie pas l'accusé réception surtout)

courage (ma livebox ne cessait de se stopper, plus aucun voyant, même le téléphone illimité ne fonctionnait plus)
pour free je te conseille le dégroupage total si tu peux, car en partiel certains ont des soucis!

bon samedi! et dis-nous si tu t'en es sorti


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2009)

Sinon, j'ajouterais que chez Free, toute amélioration à venir (notament les augmentations de débit : en ce qui me concerne, via cinq augmentations successives je suis passé d'un débit théorique de 1 Mb/s à 22 Mb/s (11 Mb/s en pratique, je suis à près de 2700m du DSLAM)) n'impliquant pas de changement de matériel sont gratuites, ou plutôt, comprises dans les 29,99&#8364; de base (mais pas nécessairement automatique, faut parfois aller sur le site pour les demander).


----------



## 69macos (25 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Suite à un problème de connexion au site de l'insee, on m'a suggeré de modifier le mtu ( 1468 au lieu de 1500). Cela fonctionne en liaison filaire mais je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de modifier le mtu dans le cas d'une liaison Wifi

Config : os 10.4; liaison directe wifi livebox mac

Merci.


----------



## boddy (26 Octobre 2009)

Je suis sure que vous attendez de mes nouvelles, alors, je vous raconte 

Vendredi, sur la route, je me remémorais tous vos conseils :
- Dès l'arrivée : vérifier me ligne fixe pour écouter s'il n'y aurait pas de la "friture" ou autre. Négatif : ça fonctionne super.
- Me munir des numéros de SAV de France Télécom et d'Orange  - nom et mot de passe, et j'en passe :rateau:.
- Me munir aussi d'un cordon Ethernet, au cas zou...

Ma détermination était palpable, j'allais résoudre ce problème coute que coute et je me dirigeais d'un pas décidée au salon où m'attendaient cette XXXXXXX de LiveBox.

 Trois voyants allumés 
Elle avait toute seule (ça lui a pris 3 jours quand même) retrouvé la connexion ADSL.

Je vais quand même tirer une leçon de cette énième aventure, en demandant à France Télécom de venir à mon domicile pour vérifier, y compris (et surtout !) à l'extérieur l'état de mes cables. Parce que c'est eux que je soupçonne le plus. Deux jours avant, il avait beaucoup plu. Après plusieurs jours de pluie, il n'y a pas longtemps, mon téléphone fixe ne fonctionnait plus... après c'était la TV... et puis...


----------



## inflator (27 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je suis connecté à une livebox sagem en wifi. J'ai un imac. Ma connexion est bien configurée. Le seul problème qui se pose est quand je reboot, je n'ai plus acces à internet. Je suis obligé de redémarrer la livebox et hop ca marche.

Qqun aurait il eu vent de se problème ?


----------



## lydiover (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
nouvelle parmi vous, j'avais jusqu'à présent un vieil imac connecté avec un modem adsl usb, et je viens d'acheter un super macbook pro et une time capsule.
J'ai loué une livebox, et me voilà devant mes boîtes toutes neuves.
Faut-il que je crée d'abord un réseau wifi avec la livebox, puis que je le modifie pour ajouter la time capsule, ou bien puis-je tout tout configurer en même temps?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2009)

lydiover a dit:


> .Faut-il que je crée d'abord un réseau wifi avec la livebox, puis que je le modifie pour ajouter la time capsule, ou bien puis-je tout tout configurer en même temps?


Bonjour,

C'est l'inverse qu'il faut faire : créer un réseau wi-fi avec la Time Capsule et connecter la Livebox sur la Time Capsule (avec un câble Ethernet).

Commence par configurer ta connexion Internet en connectant ta Livebox au Mac avec le câble Ethernet (explications fournies dans le mode d'emploi de la Livebox).

Ensuite tu crées le réseau wi-fi avec la Time Capsule, tu déconnectes la Livebox du Mac et tu la connectes sur la Time Capsule.


----------



## lydiover (16 Novembre 2009)

Merci, ça fonctionne bien.


----------



## Cleveland (3 Décembre 2009)

J'aimerai mettre en réseau mon mac en ethernet sous 10.4 et le MacBook sous SL en Wifi comment faire ?

Merci


----------



## boddy (3 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> J'aimerai mettre en réseau mon mac en ethernet sous 10.4 et le MacBook sous SL en Wifi comment faire ?
> 
> Merci



Je crois pas que tu sois dans le bon forum, mais va voir ce lien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2009)

boddy a dit:


> Je crois pas que tu sois dans le bon forum, mais va voir ce lien.



Si si, il veut faire ça via une LiveBox !


----------



## Cleveland (3 Décembre 2009)

Merci 

Mais ca ne marche pas :/


----------



## richard-deux (4 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> J'aimerai mettre en réseau mon mac en ethernet sous 10.4 et le MacBook sous SL en Wifi comment faire ?
> 
> Merci



Bonjour,
il suffit d'activer le wifi sur le MacBook et trouver la livebox puis entrer la clé wep.
Ensuite, il y a un bouton "association" sur les livebox sur lequel il faut appuyer pour que le MacBook se synchronise  au réseau.


----------



## regiscorrs (4 Décembre 2009)

Oups, répondu trop vite, j'avais zappé le wifi...


----------



## Cleveland (4 Décembre 2009)

Non mais j'aimerai faire un réseau local pour pouvoir envoyer des fichiers sur le MacBook ou le eMac . Comment faire ?

J'ai déjà mis le MacBook en Wifi aucun soucis pour ça ...


----------



## richard-deux (5 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Non mais j'aimerai faire un réseau local pour pouvoir envoyer des fichiers sur le MacBook ou le eMac . Comment faire ?
> 
> J'ai déjà mis le MacBook en Wifi aucun soucis pour ça ...



Préférences système -> partage -> partage de fichiers


----------



## Cleveland (5 Décembre 2009)

Ca ne marche pas . Ou alors j'ai rien compris . Une explication svp ?


----------



## richard-deux (6 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Ca ne marche pas . Ou alors j'ai rien compris . Une explication svp ?



http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/Leopartage.html


----------



## Cleveland (6 Décembre 2009)

Mais je n'ai pas les machines partagés sur mon MacBook ! Je comprend pas !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Décembre 2009)

Depuis ce matin j'ai des problèmes de connexion. Le voyant @ de la Livebox se met à clignoter rapidement pendant un moment. Puis ça s'arrête tout seul. 

Ca me l'a fait 4 ou 5 fois et c'est particulièrement pénible.

J'ai consulté le site d'Orange et je n'y ai pas vu mention de perturbations de réseau pour aujourd'hui.

D'autres ont-ils ce problème ?


----------



## Cleveland (23 Décembre 2009)

Aidez mooiiiii !!!! 

Pourquoi je n'arrive pas a connecter mon MacBookPro 13 sur ma livebox alors que mes autres machines marche et quand j'essaye du Wifi gratuit ca marche dessus !!! 

Aidez moiiiiiiiiii


----------



## pierre22 (23 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir, 

Déjà réparer les autorisations
http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#AUTORI


Si cela ne fonctionne toujours pas:

Dans Application ouvrir connexion Internet sélectionner air port dans le champ réseau choisir autre.

Un panneau apparaît dans nom de réseau clic sur triangle noir et sélectionner votreconnexion exemple: Wanadoo efa5

Dans le champ sécurité sans fil, choisir clé hexadécimale, et non mot de passe wep
saisir voir mot de passe.


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Aidez mooiiiii !!!!
> 
> Pourquoi je n'arrive pas a connecter mon MacBookPro 13 sur ma livebox alors que mes autres machines marche et quand j'essaye du Wifi gratuit ca marche dessus !!!
> 
> Aidez moiiiiiiiiii



Tu as pensé au bouton d'association sur la LB.


----------



## Cleveland (23 Décembre 2009)

Oui ! ce matin ca marchait pas et d'un coup ....


----------



## pva22 (12 Janvier 2010)

bonjour, j'ai partagé mon macbook et mon imac, mais quand l'un des 2 est éteint, je n'ai plus accès à l'autre? Où ai je faux????? Merci.


----------



## richard-deux (13 Janvier 2010)

pva22 a dit:


> bonjour, j'ai partagé mon macbook et mon imac, mais quand l'un des 2 est éteint, je n'ai plus accès à l'autre? Où ai je faux????? Merci.



Ne pas éteindre un des deux ordinateur. 

Pour partager ton MacBook et ton iMac, il faut que les deux soient allumés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> Ne pas éteindre un des deux ordinateur.
> 
> Pour partager ton MacBook et ton iMac, il faut que les deux soient allumés.



Euh  Là, je pense qu'il voulait dire "quand j'en éteins un, je n'ai plus accès à l'autre, depuis un troisième ordinateur" !


----------



## pva22 (13 Janvier 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> Ne pas éteindre un des deux ordinateur.
> 
> Pour partager ton MacBook et ton iMac, il faut que les deux soient allumés.



Y'a pas moyen d'éviter çà ?????


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2010)

pva22 a dit:


> Y'a pas moyen d'éviter çà ?????



Çæ dépend, si c'est cette hypothèse là qui est la bonne :


richarddeux a dit:


> Ne pas éteindre un des deux ordinateur.
> 
> Pour partager ton MacBook et ton iMac, il faut que les deux soient allumés.



Ça revient à vouloir accéder à un disque éteint, mais si c'est celle ci :


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh  Là, je pense qu'il voulait dire "quand j'en éteins un, je n'ai plus accès à l'autre, depuis un troisième ordinateur" !



Alors, il y a effectivement quelque chose d'anormal !


----------



## pva22 (13 Janvier 2010)

Salut, j'ai 2 mac. Je pensais qu'à partir du moment où tu partageais, tu avais accès à l'autre même s'il est éteint.... Et si je mets en réseau via la livebox (qui servira de routeur), ce sera pareil?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2010)

pva22 a dit:


> Salut, j'ai 2 mac. Je pensais qu'à partir du moment où tu partageais, tu avais accès à l'autre même s'il est éteint.... Et si je mets en réseau via la livebox (qui servira de routeur), ce sera pareil?



Mince, c'était bien ça ! 

Bon, explique moi comment tu pensais pouvoir accéder au contenu d'un disque qui est éteint ? C'est comme pour n'importe quel autre appareil électrique, lorsque tu coupes le courant, il ne fonctionne plus ! :rateau:


----------



## pva22 (13 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mince, c'était bien ça !
> 
> Bon, explique moi comment tu pensais pouvoir accéder au contenu d'un disque qui est éteint ? C'est comme pour n'importe quel autre appareil électrique, lorsque tu coupes le courant, il ne fonctionne plus ! :rateau:



Donc livebox ou pas, çà changera rien?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2010)

pva22 a dit:


> Donc livebox ou pas, çà changera rien?



Ben nan !


----------



## richard-deux (15 Janvier 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan !



C'est comme vouloir changer de chaîne de télévision avec la télécommande sans que ta TV soit allumée.


----------



## superbike (16 Janvier 2010)

bonjour à tous, je suis dans le même cas que certains d'entre vous concernant ma connexion à la livebox.
je suis débutant en informatique et en mac y à il un post qui explique la méthodologie de connexion  en version simple j'ai un  imac 27''
merci d'avance


----------



## pierre22 (16 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Avez vous regardé cela ?


----------



## phv78 (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si PVA22 a fini par connecter ses 2 Macs (allumés)...
Parce que j'ai le même cas de figure. J'ai déjà posté à ce sujet ici.
Un G4 sous Tiger (sans Airport) relié à une LiveBox en ethernet, 3 autres en wifi (un iMac sous Tiger et 2 MacBook sous Leopard). Chacun son Mac à la maison, quoi.
Pour résumer, les machines avec des OS différents ne se voient pas sur le réseau et n'accèdent donc pas entre elles. D'ailleurs, tant que le MacBook pro était en 10.4 il voyait le G4 et pouvait utiliser son imprimante (du G4) partagée. Une fois sous Leopard, terminé.
Problème connu et non résolu de liaison ethernet-wifi (bonjour ?) entre Leopard et Tiger.
Enfin, non résolu à ce jour... Sauf si quelqu'un parmi vous...
Je ne pense pas que ça vienne de la Livebox...

Phil
(prochain post : rajouter Time Capsule à ce réseau, est-ce la solution et quels réglages faire ?)


----------



## sylviejung04 (28 Janvier 2010)

Je viens d'installer ma livebox sans problème. En mode filaire sur mon Mac pro. Ca marche avec le cable réseau branché. J'ai aussi un mini acerone (sous Linux) qui reconnait bien le wifi émis par cette livebox, sans problème non plus. Mais quand je veux le wifi avec mon mac, pas moyen ! Je ne vois pas airport dans la barre menu du finder : comment l'y mettre ?
Si j'active l'application utilitaire airport, voici le message affiché : " l'utilitaire airport n'a détecté aucun périphérique sans fil Apple. Assurez-vous que le pérophérique sans fil Apple à configurer est branché et à portée de votre ordinateur, puis cliquez sur Chercher à nouveau."
La livebox est à 1 mètre de l'ordi pour le moment (le but étant de pouvoir travailler sur l'ordi dans une autre pièce plus tard). Dans l'aide d'Airport, les fenetres que je vois ne correspondent pas à ce qu'on me dit. 
Au secours.... Je ne peux absolument pas laisser mon ordi (ce n'est pas un portable !) sur ma toute petite table de cuisine.....


----------



## Faroja (24 Avril 2010)

sylviejung04 a dit:


> Je viens d'installer ma livebox sans problème. En mode filaire sur mon Mac pro. Ca marche avec le cable réseau branché. J'ai aussi un mini acerone (sous Linux) qui reconnait bien le wifi émis par cette livebox, sans problème non plus. Mais quand je veux le wifi avec mon mac, pas moyen ! Je ne vois pas airport dans la barre menu du finder : comment l'y mettre ?
> Si j'active l'application utilitaire airport, voici le message affiché : " l'utilitaire airport n'a détecté aucun périphérique sans fil Apple. Assurez-vous que le pérophérique sans fil Apple à configurer est branché et à portée de votre ordinateur, puis cliquez sur Chercher à nouveau."
> La livebox est à 1 mètre de l'ordi pour le moment (le but étant de pouvoir travailler sur l'ordi dans une autre pièce plus tard). Dans l'aide d'Airport, les fenetres que je vois ne correspondent pas à ce qu'on me dit.
> Au secours.... Je ne peux absolument pas laisser mon ordi (ce n'est pas un portable !) sur ma toute petite table de cuisine.....


Bonjour,
A ma connaissance les mac pro ne sont pas livrés avec une carte airport sauf à en faire la demande lors de l'achat.


----------



## Cleveland (26 Avril 2010)

Bonjour , 

Est ce possible comme chez Free de de regarder ses fichiers Mac sur sa TV via la livebox ?

Comment fait on ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Est ce possible comme chez Free de de regarder ses fichiers Mac sur sa TV via la livebox ?
> 
> ...



Je crains que la seule solution ne soit de résilier son abonnement Orange et d'en souscrire un chez Free.


----------



## crepman (14 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je souhaiterais brancher mon imprimante, une HP photosmart C4400, via USB à ma livebox 2. Mon macbook lui est relié en wifi à la livebox.
Bien sûr, ça ne fonctionne pas!
L'état de l'imprimante est en permanence "suspendu"...
Pourriez vous me guider un peu? Merci


----------



## solodown (13 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème sur mon iMac(8,1) et iphone 3G, enfin, je crois que  j'ai un problème ^^

Depuis que nous avons changer notre vieille LiveBox sagem par la  nouvelle LiveBox V2 j'ai énormément de déconnexions intempestives et un  signal Wifi très faible.

D'où le problème peut venir ? 
Mauvais canal ? 
Normes de la LB V2 pas compatible ? 
... 

Merci d'avance à tous


----------



## Muti (23 Novembre 2010)

Tiens une vieille connaissance .......:=)


----------



## Cleveland (6 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir si il est possible de regarder la TV du décodeur d'orange sur mon mac ? Si oui comment faire ? Merci

De plus j'aimerai savoir si il est possible de trouver des boîtiers CPL pas trop cher ? Merci


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
j'aide des amis qui tentent de se connecter avec la dernière live Box (eMac G4)
mais impossible d' y entrer !
192.168.1.1 (de mémoire) n'y accède pas ?!?
ensuite (on est en Ethernet, pas de Wi-fi) doit on paramêtrer à la main TCP/IP et IPv4
pour PPPoE ?
et quels paramêtres DNS , routeurs etc ? 
le courrier Orange ne donne que le fti/xxxx
et les mots de passe connexion et mail,
je suis perdu,
(il est possible aussi que leur ligne ne soit pas encore ouverte )
cordialement,
patrick JJ
le bénévole...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2011)

L'adresse exacte pour y accéder est : http://192.168.1.1/

Ensuite, une fois qu'on est dedans, on doit juste entrer l'identifiant et le mot de passe de connexion qu'Orange nous a communiqué.

Rien de plus.


----------



## redelap (22 Juillet 2011)

.. et pour "être dedans", il faut y aller avec le câble Eternet...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2011)

redelap a dit:


> .. et pour "être dedans", il faut y aller avec le câble Eternet...



Oui.


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Juillet 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui.



Sur le port rouge....

Si la ligne n'est pas ouverte, le voyant @ clignotte orange très rapidement (plusieurs fois par sec).
Si le ligne est ouverte, le voyant @ clignotte orange une fois par sec.
Après avoir rentré l'identifiant et le mot de passe, le voyant @ doit passer vert, et ça doit marcher...


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2011)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> j'aide des amis qui tentent de se connecter avec la dernière live Box (eMac G4)


- Le guide fourni avec la LiveBox sert peut-être à quelque chose...
On y trouve ceci
- Identifiant : admin
- Mot de passe : admin
... à moins que le tsunami ait tout chamboulé.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (22 Juillet 2011)

Merci des réponses, 
mais plusieurs tentatives ne donnent rien,
on a la doc sous les yeux (pas d'erreurs possibles; http://192.168.1.1)
n'ouvre pas la LiveBox 2 :mouais:
j'ai jamais paramêtré ce type de box (un modem ADSL basique chez moi)
et mes amis sont a 20 Kms de mon domicile,
j' y passerai la semaine prochaine avec vos conseils,
je leur avait conseillé un abonnement basique avec un modem Adsl Ethernet mais ils on pris la totale ! SuperBox II téléphone illimité, TV etc.
pleins de trucs inutiles et fort onéreux,qui génèrent des pannes supplémentaires ?
cordialement,
Patrick JJ (super bénévole)...


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Juillet 2011)

Peut-être un truc.
Revenir à la conf usine en appuyant sur le bouton reset (avec un trombone).
Et là, si en eth sur le port rouge avec 192.168.1.1, tu ne prends pas le main sur la box, c'est qu'elle a un pb....


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2011)

- vérifier les branchements
- les 3 premiers voyants de la livebox sont au vert ?
- Un petit tour sur la page d'accueil Orange


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
de mémoire, il me semble pas pas avoir eu trois voyants verts,
ça clignote , parfois le voyant indiquant la liaison Mac Modem clignote,
le reste, je sais pas sur ce poste on voit très mal les voyants de la Box (trop loin)
faut que j'y repasse pour faire un reset puisque on peux pas  accéder à la box,
je surveillerai mieux les voyants lumineux,
déjà trois heures perdues sur ce problème,
cordialement,
patrick JJ
"super bénévole"
PS: merci Loustic pour le lien...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,
rien à faire,
ni 192.168.1.1
ni livebox saisi dans la barre d'adresse ne permettent d'accéder à la Livebox,
un reset préalable a été effectué dans les règles de l'art,
le voyant de connexion Ethernet liaison Box/Mac clignote brièvement trois fois,
c'est tout,
je pense cette LiveBox défectueuse (Sagem)
d'autres expériences identiques ?
cordialement,
P-JJ


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Juillet 2011)

Peut-être configurer le port ethernet en manuel sur le Mac:

Pomme---préférence système----réseau-----Ethernet----bouton Avancé---Ethernet.

On passe en "configurer manuellement", 100 BaseT, duplex intégral Contrôle de flux

Et on croise les doigts...

On peut aussi essayer 10BaseT juste pour voir, mais ça devrait marcher en 100BT


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (26 Juillet 2011)

bonjour,
je tenterai  la prochaine fois,
mais ce mac a déjà eu accès à l'internet chez moi (pour les mises à jours) avec ma connexion (modem Speed Touch) sans problèmes,
j'ai pas eu besoin de configurer le port Ethernet (je m'en souviens pas en tout cas)

Patrick JJ


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (4 Août 2011)

Par l'utilisateur du mac, 
la box n'est accessible qu'après la mise en service de la ligne,
(2 semaines d'attente)
ensuite tout roule,
PatrickJJ
PS:la documentation sur site orange pour la procédure de mise en route de la box 2
n'as pas grand chose à voir avec la réalité...ne pas s'y fier...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2011)

Hier, en mettant en service mon nouveau Mac, j'ai été confronté au problème d'accès à l'interface d'administration de la Livebox en connexion filaire et les voyants sur la Livebox ne signalaient aucune anomalie. Tous verts comme d'habitude.

J'ai éteint et rallumé la Livebox et là, j'ai pû y accéder (j'ai donc pû ajouter l'adresse wi-fi de mon Mac dans la liste des adresses autorisées et rétablir la connexion wi-fi qui ne se faisait pas quand j'entrais la clé WPA).


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Août 2011)

Peut être qu'en rebootant la Live Box, tu as activé le processus d'association qui est nécessaire pour accéder la première fois à la LB.


----------



## Bendu14 (8 Février 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je me tourne vers vous afin de vous faire part d'un souci bien agacant. Depuis le changement de ma livebox en Novembre dernier (de livebox mini à livebox 2), l'ouverture de safari est beaucoup plus longue qu'avant. Ce souci ne concerne que l'ouverture de safari (chargement de la page d'accueil) et pas le reste, une fois ouvert tout fonctionne correctement...

Je precise que je peux relever mes mails (via l'appli mail) sans rencontrer ce problème.

J'ai tenté de réinitialiser safari, de renouveller mon bail dhcp... sans succès.

Auriez vous une petite idée?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2013)

Oui, nettoyer la fameuse page dont je ne me souviens plus du nom (je l'ai désactivée sur tous mes Mac) qui affiche tous les derniers sites que tu as visité. Après quelques années, le poids de chargement de cette page peut devenir assez lourdingue.


----------



## Bendu14 (9 Février 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour cette piste. Je vais donc chercher cette fameuse page à effacer et vous tiendrez au courant, cela poura peut être servir à d'autres.
Cela signifierait cependant que le fait que mon problème soit  survenu après le changement de box soit une coïncidence. Après tout pourquoi pas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2013)

Bendu14 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour cette piste. Je vais donc chercher cette fameuse page à effacer et vous tiendrez au courant, cela poura peut être servir à d'autres.
> Cela signifierait cependant que le fait que mon problème soit  survenu après le changement de box soit une coïncidence. Après tout pourquoi pas...



D'après ce que j'ai lu hier soir dans les niouzes, il y a peut-être autre chose ?

Et le nettoyage de cette page n'est pas si simple, je l'avais fait une fois sous Leopard, et à priori, sous Snow Leo, ça a changé de place  À moins que ma mémoire ne me joue des tours, je ne l'ai fait qu'une seule fois !


----------



## Bendu14 (9 Février 2013)

Au niveau de la livebox c'est bon pour moi car je n'ai pas la livebox play mais l'ancienne version (livebox 2 je crois). Ce matin j'ai réinitialisé à nouveau safari, puis vidé le cache... sans succés. Ce que semble confirmer votre post m'indiquant que cette fameuse page n'est pas facile à trouver...
Je continue donc mes recherches


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

 en changeant pour une autre page d'accueil, y a-t-il une différence ?


----------



## jcdenne (9 Février 2013)

Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit, pas de fil de discussions depuis 2006 ?
En tout cas je n'arrive pas à voir mes DD usb sur la Livebox 2.
Question de formatage ?
Les méthode d'Orange sont inopérantes...
Je ne trouve rien sur internet.

Bref, j'ai besoin d'un coup de main et peut-être d'être redirigé.

Merci


----------



## jcdenne (10 Février 2013)

Cela fait des heures que je recherche...
Rien à faire pour lire un disque dur en USB sur la box. Le but est d'y mettre mes films.
J'ai tenté des tas ce choses sans succes. 
Alors SOS à tous !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2013)

Le port USB de la Livebox est fait pour y connecter une imprimante. Pas sûr qu'avec d'autres périphériques ça puisse marcher.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2013)

Bonjour, 

 je ne sais pas ce que tu as tenté ou non...

Le plus logique serait : 

Finder, Cmd + k (= se connecter au serveur), saisir : smb://livebox ou smb://192.168.1.1

NB : nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe à saisir sont ceux de la Livebox (admin / admin par défaut).

_(mais smb sous Mountain Lion... hmmmm....)_


----------



## Bendu14 (10 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> en changeant pour une autre page d'accueil, y a-t-il une différence ?



Bonjour,
Je viens de tester et cela ne change rien. Je vais essayer de télécharger un autre navigateur pour tester mais cela m'embête un peu car j'aime assez safari...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2013)

Il faut faire le test avec un autre navigateur pour savoir si c'est Safari qui est en cause, ou la connexion Livebox-ordi.


----------



## Bendu14 (10 Février 2013)

Je viens de finir ce petit test et je ne comprends plus rien du tout. J'ai installé Firefox pour tester, et je me suis rendu compte que l'application firefox en elle même s'ouvre parfaitement bien, mais que c'est la première connexion qui est longue. La difference viens du fait que je n'avais pas encore indiqué de page d'accueil à firefox. Dès que je l'ai fait, même problème que safari.

Pour résumer (même moi je m'y perds...):

Safari avec page d'accueil: ouverture longue puis fonctionnement OK ensuite
Firefox sans page d'accueil: ouverture OK mais 1ere recherche longue
Firefox avec page d'accueil: ouverture longue puis fonctionnement OK ensuite


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2013)

Pourrais-tu expliciter "ouverture longue" ?

Pour l'instant je comprends : l'application se lance rapidement, mais la première page (d'accueil) est très longue à charger (combien de temps ?), ensuite la navigation est fluide, mais même si on change de sites  ? ou bien fluide entre les pages d'un même site et avec délai si on change de site ?


----------



## Bendu14 (10 Février 2013)

C'est exactement cela, l'appli s'ouvre puis c'est le chargement de la page d'accueil qui est long. Je viens de tester et safari a chargé sa page d'accueil en 40 secondes environ (auparavant tout était quasi instantanné). Ensuite tout fonctionne parfaitement, même lorsque je change de site, que je clique sur des liens de renvoi vers d'autres sites, ou que je change de top site... tant que je ne ferme pas l'appli (avec cmd + Q). Si je la ferme, le problème de chargement revient même si je rouvre aussitot...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2013)

Comment es-tu connecté à cette box : wifi ou Ethernet ?

A priori ce n'est pas un problème de DNS car sinon ce serait long pour tous les sites.

La seule idée qui me vient est que tu es en DHCP, et que tu mets longtemps à acquérir une adresse IP, ou récupérer l'info DNS depuis la box.
Une fois que c'est fait, ça fonctionne normalement.

Pour savoir si c'est ça, je ferais un test avec une IP fixe sur l'ordi.

Ah mais tu dis que c'est pareil si tu quittes et rouvre l'appli, donc ça ne tient pas, sauf si tu perds ton adresse IP...


----------



## Bendu14 (10 Février 2013)

Oui ma première idée était une histoire avec l'adresse ip puisque le problème n'existe que depuis le changement de box. mais en effet l'adresse de l'ordi reste inchangée d'une connexion à l'autre. Au début j'avais fait quelques manips par le biais de l'interface livebox, comme par exemple effacer mon mac puis le remettre,... mais cela n'avais rien changé. Pas plus que le renouvellement du bail DHCP via les preferences réseau du mac. Orange me dit ne pas detecter de souci sur ma ligne, mon débit étant superieur à 6 giga
La connexion est par wifi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2013)

Première chose évidente à faire : se connecter par Ethernet et voir ce que ça donne.

Ensuite tester en IP fixe : avec une IP fixe, il n'y a pas de délai pour l'attribution d'une adresse IP par la Livebox.


----------



## Bendu14 (10 Février 2013)

Par contre la rubrique "configurer IPV4" des preferences réseaux avancées est marquér "via DHCP", avec une adresse IPV4 stable et correspondant à mon adresse ip attribuée par la livebox


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2013)

La box te ré-attribue la même adresse IP parce que le bail DHCP est de 24 heures par défaut.

Il faut absolument faire les 2 tests, l'un après l'autre :

- Ethernet

- IP fixe

Pour configurer une IP fixe, appliquer intégralement cette recette :

Préférences système / réseau

- en face de "Configuration", cliquer sur "Automatique", puis sur "modifier les configurations"
- cliquer sur le "+" et saisir "IP fixe"
- cliquer sur "Terminé"

Dans "Avancé" :

- onglet "TCP/IP" : 
- configurer IPV4 : manuellement
- Adresse IPV4 : 192.168.1.100
- Sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0
- Routeur : 192.168.1.1

- onglet DNS :
- colonne "Serveurs DNS"
- cliquer sur le "+" en bas à gauche, et saisir : 192.168.1.1

Cliquer sur "OK", puis sur "Appliquer".


NB : Si on souhaite revenir en "Automatique" (via DHCP), cliquer sur "IP fixe" en face de "Configuration", choisir "Automatique", puis cliquer sur "Appliquer".


----------



## Bendu14 (11 Février 2013)

merci beaucoup pour cette manip qui, je pense pourrait ne pas servir qu'à moi!
Cela dit ce matin rebondissement de dernière minute: plus aucun problème... A l'ouverture de safari (testé deux foix car je n'en croyais pas mes yeux) comme celle de firefox. Plus aucun soucis.
Je ne comprends rien car je n'ai fais aucune manip hier soir, la dernière chose que j'ai faite ayant été de poster sur ce forum avant de mettre le mac en veille.

Donc ce souci qui existait depuis le mois de novembre est à priori disparu. Je garde cependant ta procedure sous le coude au cas ou il réapparaitrait.

Merci encore


----------



## JPD (14 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai des probleme reseau et internet.
J'ai un iMac connecte par ethernet a une livebox Inventel.
J'ai un hub ethernet sur lequel sont connectes 2 NAS.
J'ai des problèmes de connection a internet aux NAS de facon aléatoire.
Je perds regulierement les connections avec les disques et de la meme façon avec le net, les pages sont introuvables, les mails ne se chargent plus.
Si je lance l'utilitaire reseau pour lui tout est bon mais je n'arrive meme pas a me connecter a la box.
Le branchement direct a la box ne change rien...
D'ou cela peut il venir ?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## déborah62 (25 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'acquérir un Imac Tournesol g4 version 10.2 d'occasion, mais ma Livebox ne reconnait pas l'imac. 

J'ai demander conseil à un membre de ma famille, et quand lui il l'a branché chez lui sa a fonctionné !!! Il ne sait pas de ou le problème peut venir.

Vous êtes mon dernier espoir, je suis vraiment dégoutée de ne pas pouvoir m'en servir ....

J'attends avec impatience vos conseils et votre aide !!!!!!

Merci.


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir,

Le Mac est connecté en ethernet?

Quelle est la configuration réseau? (menu "Pomme"---Préférences---Réseau)
Configuration IPv4 : ?
Adresse IP ?
sous-réseau: ?
Routeur:?
DNS: ?


----------



## tonrain (26 Juillet 2013)

Bien vérifier aussi que la configuration réseaux est sur automatique et que l'attribution des paramètres réseaux l'est aussi.


----------



## déborah62 (31 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai branché le cable de ma box au mac, mais rien ne s'affiche ... Et quand je vais dans la configuration réseau, tous est vide !!!! Il y a rien de marqué !!!!

Et je ne veux pas faire de bétise, pas envie de le planter !!!!

Vous pensez que cela peut venir de ma box ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2013)

La Livebox utilise en principe un filtrage par adresse MAC, as tu entré l'adresse MAC de ton Mac dans sa console de paramétrage ?


----------



## déborah62 (31 Juillet 2013)

Comment fait-on pour entrer l'adresse du Mac dans la console de paramétrage ? 

Désole tout se qui est informatique je ne m'y connais pas du tout. 

J'ai connecter le câble ethernet au Mac, et j'essaye d'aller sur internet explorer je peux aller sur Google mais aucun autre site .... Je suis allez dans réseau et il y a des nombres à adresse IP, sous réseau, routeur et adresse ethernet. Et c'est en configuration automatique.


----------



## loustic (31 Juillet 2013)

De quelle box s'agit-il ? Une Livebox d'Orange ?
Le guide qui accompagne la Livebox explique en détail la marche à suivre pour l'utiliser.
D'autre part vous voulez aller "sur internet explorer"  , que voulez-vous faire exactement ?


----------



## déborah62 (31 Juillet 2013)

Oui c'est une livebox orange.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h02 ----------

Et quand je suis sur les paramètre du réseau il y a modem interne et avec ethernet. La il y a 2 logo en haut à droite à côté de l'heure : 1 avec un téléphone et l'autre avec ce symbole la <...>


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2013)

déborah62 a dit:


> Et quand je suis sur les paramètre du réseau il y a modem interne et avec ethernet.



C'est sur les paramètres réseau de la Livebox, qu'il faut te mettre, pas sur ceux du Mac ! Tu lances Safari, et t tapes "http://192.168.1.1", et si les réglages "usine" n'ont pas été changé, c'est utilisateur = "admin", et mot de passe = "admin". Après, tu cherches les réglages d'adresse MAC, et tu entres celle de l'interface ethernet de ton Mac (tu as bien dit qu'il se connectait en ethernet ?).


----------



## déborah62 (31 Juillet 2013)

Je l'es branché avec le câble qui le relie a ma livebox. 

Et l'inferface ethernet c'est " adresse ethernet qui est affiché dans le paramètre réseau ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h56 ----------

J'ai trouvé l'adresse Mac de la livebox, et je la entre ou exactement ? 

Il y a aussi adresse IP wan.


----------



## loustic (31 Juillet 2013)

- Si vous êtes abonnée à Orange et que vous pouvez visiter le site Google et envoyer des messages ici alors la Livebox fonctionne


----------



## déborah62 (31 Juillet 2013)

Internet sur le Mac ne fonctionne pas. J'ai juste mon iPhone mon Pc portable et le portable de mon conjoint qui sont connecter en wifi à la livebox. Mais c'est la que je comprends pas. Même avec le câble je n'arrive pas a avoir internet au Mac


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La Livebox utilise en principe un filtrage par adresse MAC, as tu entré l'adresse MAC de ton Mac dans sa console de paramétrage ?



Le filtrage par adresse MAC ça vaut surtout pour le wi-fi. En ethernet la question ne se pose en principe pas.


----------



## déborah62 (31 Juillet 2013)

Donc je dois faire quoi ? Sachant que mon Mac n'est pas équipe en wifi. C'est pour sa que j'ai mis un câble relier à la livebox


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Juillet 2013)

Quel modèle de Livebox as-tu ? Livebox 1, Livebox 2 ou la dernière, Livebox Play ?

Autre question : quand tu connectes la Livebox au Mac en ethernet, dans la console d'administration de la Livebox, sur la page où il y a les identifiant et mot de passe de connexion, le statut est-il "Livebox connectée" ?


----------



## déborah62 (31 Juillet 2013)

J'ai la livebox 2


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Juillet 2013)

loustic a dit:


> - Si vous êtes abonnée à Orange et que vous pouvez visiter le site Google et envoyer des messages ici alors la Livebox fonctionne


Ben oui...

Vous avez donc la page d'accueil Google?
Une recherche marche, mais quand vous cliquez sur un lien, vous n'accédez pas au site correspondant?
C'est ça?

Curieux...



déborah62 a dit:


> J'ai connecter le câble ethernet au Mac, et j'essaye d'aller sur internet explorer je peux aller sur Google mais aucun autre site .... Je suis allez dans réseau et il y a des nombres à adresse IP, sous réseau, routeur et adresse ethernet. Et c'est en configuration automatique.



Pouvez vous nous dire ce qu'il y a comme adresse IP,sous réseau, routeur et DNS?


----------



## déborah62 (31 Juillet 2013)

Oui c'est bien ça. Vous pensez que c'est du à quoi ?


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Juillet 2013)

Le pb n'est pas dans la Box, comme l'a dit Loustic.

Si vous n'aviez pas accès à Google, je dirais que c'est un pb de DNS, mais là, pas sûr...

Dans la conf réseau, qu'avez vous comme adresse IP,sous réseau, routeur et DNS SVP?


----------



## déborah62 (31 Juillet 2013)

En adresse IP : 192.168.1.17
Sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
Routeur : 192.168.1.1
Dns : j'ai serveur dns mais marque dedans


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Juillet 2013)

déborah62 a dit:


> Dns : j'ai serveur dns mais marque dedans



Si tu as voulu dire qu'il n'y a rien dans serveur DNS, alors mets 81.253.149.1, et regarde si ça marche.
Sinon essaye 8.8.8.8

Autrement, si ça ne marche tjs pas, ça me fait penser à un malware (DnsChanger)...


----------



## déborah62 (31 Juillet 2013)

J'ai entre se que tu as m'a indiqué et ensuite j'ai fait appliquer et rien ....

J'ai voulu essayer d'aller sur internet et sa m'a dis que je n'avais pas indiquer de numéro de téléphone .. Et il y a eu une sorte d´annuaire avec marqué dessus WWW et un téléphone avec qui s'est affiché dans le Finder


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Juillet 2013)

Alors là, Déborah, je vais perdre les quelques cheveux gris qu'il me reste...

Je ne vois pas trop ce que ça peut-être, mais c'est plus que curieux. Tu serais sur un PC, je verrais un virus gros comme une maison...

Bon, faut positiver. La Box t'a envoyé une conf réseau qui est bonne SAUF qu'elle ne t'a pas envoyé de serveur DNS. Pas normal...

Dans une fenêtre Terminal, peux-tu taper les commandes suivantes:
ping -c 2 212.95.72.6
ping -c 2 forums.macg.co
nslookup google.fr
Et renvoyer le résultat dans le fil, pour voir si on sort sur internet, si la résolution DNS se passe bien et si tu n'es pas infectée par DnsChanger?



déborah62 a dit:


> J'ai voulu essayer d'aller sur internet et sa m'a dis que je n'avais pas indiquer de numéro de téléphone .. Et il y a eu une sorte d´annuaire avec marqué dessus WWW et un téléphone avec qui s'est affiché dans le Finder


Et ça le fait aussi quand tu te connecte sur le forum de Macg, ou que sur un site en particulier?


----------



## déborah62 (31 Juillet 2013)

Et ou se trouve la fenêtre terminal ? Et je tape tout en même temps ou un à la fois ? Désole mais l'informatique et moi sa fais 10 .... 

Vous êtes mon dernier espoir .... Et ca me déprime de ne pas pouvoir m'en servir !!!!


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Juillet 2013)

Dans le Finder---Applications, il y a Terminal.app.
Il faut double-cliquer dessus.
Ensuite, il faut taper les 3 commandes séparément (Fais un copier coller) dans le fenêtre Terminal


----------



## déborah62 (31 Juillet 2013)

Sa me fait rien quand je connecte tout cours sur internet !!!! Je suis sur le forum via mon iPhone et j'ai mon iMac a côté de moi donc j'essaye de faire en même temps


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Juillet 2013)

déborah62 a dit:


> Vous êtes mon dernier espoir .... Et ca me déprime de ne pas pouvoir m'en servir !!!!


Tout pb a sa solution...
J'ai trop la pression...
Je lance un appel à toutes les compétences de ce forum. Si quelqu'un a une idée de génie?


----------



## déborah62 (31 Juillet 2013)

La j'ai entrée les 3 commandes séparer en faisant entrer à chaque fois et sa me dis : 

Pour le Ping -c 2 212.95.72.6 sa me dis : 56 data bytes 64 bytes fromage 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=0 ttl l=54 time=42.287 ms avec la même chose en dessous sauf qu'il y a que time=38.288 ms qui change
2 packets transmitted 2 packets received 0% packets lound round trip min/avg/Max = 38.288/40.287/42.287 ms


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Juillet 2013)

Tape les commandes l'une après l'autre en faisant Enter à chaque fois

Le résultat de la première commande nous dit que tu sors bien sur internet avec une adresse IP.
Donne nous les résultats de la 2ème et de la troisième commande également.

Je viens de relire ton premier post.
Ton Mac a donc déjà marché ailleurs que che toi. Donc il n'est pas infecté par DnsChanger.
C'était en wifi ou en ethernet?
Actuellement, tu es bien en ethernet sur la livebox?
Ton Mac est bien connecté sur le port Rouge (ou le blanc)? C'est IMPORTANT...
Si c'est le cas, regarde aussi dans ta conf réseau (colonne de gauche) si l'Ethernet est bien en première position.


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

Pour la commande ping -c2 forums.macg.co :

56 data bytes 
64 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=0 ttl=54 time=38.054 ms
64 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=38.562 ms
 2 packets transmitted, 2 packets received,0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max =38.054/38.308/38.562 ms

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h02 ----------

Et pour la derniere :

server: dns-adsl-gpe3-l.orange.fr
Address: 81.253.149.1
Non-authoritative answer:
Name : google.fr
Addresses : 173.194.34.55, 173. 194.34.56, 173.194.34.63

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h07 ----------




Polo35230 a dit:


> Je viens de relire ton premier post.
> Ton Mac a donc déjà marché ailleurs que che toi. Donc il n'est pas infecté par DnsChanger.
> C'était en wifi ou en ethernet?
> Actuellement, tu es bien en ethernet sur la livebox?
> ...


 
Oui mon oncle l'avait branché chez lui et sa a fonctionné.
C'était en ethernet, car le mac n'a pas de wifi.
Oui le mac est branché sur ma livebox, il été sur le port vert, donc je l'es mis sur le port blanc.


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Août 2013)

déborah62 a dit:


> Oui le mac est branché sur ma livebox, il été sur le port vert, donc je l'es mis sur le port blanc.


Et tout marche, maintenant?
Parce que le résultat des tests est bon.
Ça devrait marcher...

Si ça ne marche pas, c'est peut être un pb de qualité de liaison ethernet qui pourrait expliquer que les messages courts (page d'accueil Google, recherches) passent, mais pas les longs. Pour savoir si c'est ça, dans une fenêtre Terminal, tape la commande suivante:
ping -s 1500 -c 10 212.95.72.6
C'est pour envoyer sur internet 10 messages longs (1500 caractères). Si tu as des "time out", le pb est là.
Regarde alors dans la conf réseau (Avancé---Onglet ethernet). Tu dois avoir "Configurer: automatiquement"
Passe en Manuel, puis mets "10baseT", "Duplex intégral,contrôle de flux", MTU Standard (1500). Et fais un essai. J'y crois un peu...
Si ça ne marche toujous pas, remets comme avant.




déborah62 a dit:


> J'ai voulu essayer d'aller sur internet et sa m'a dis que je n'avais pas indiquer de numéro de téléphone .. Et il y a eu une sorte d´annuaire avec marqué dessus WWW et un téléphone avec qui s'est affiché dans le Finder


Après réflexion, comme tu étais sur le port vert (dédié à la VOD), c'est peut-être pour ça...
Sur le port blanc, tu n'as plus ce message?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Le filtrage par adresse MAC ça vaut surtout pour le wi-fi. En ethernet la question ne se pose en principe pas.



Tu es sûr de ça ? Parce que sur ma Freebox, tu peux te connecter en ethernet, si tu ne rentres pas l'adresse MAC avant, elle ne te connecte pas !


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Et tout marche, maintenant?
> Parce que le résultat des tests est bon.
> Ça devrait marcher...



Non ça fonctionne toujours pas ... Sa me mets un message d'erreur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h45 ----------




Polo35230 a dit:


> Si ça ne marche pas, c'est peut être un pb de qualité de liaison ethernet qui pourrait expliquer que les messages courts (page d'accueil Google, recherches) passent, mais pas les longs. Pour savoir si c'est ça, dans une fenêtre Terminal, tape la commande suivante:
> ping -s 1500 -c 10 212.95.72.6
> C'est pour envoyer sur internet 10 messages longs (1500 caractères). Si tu as des "time out", le problème est là.



J'ai entré le Ping est sa ma marqué : 1500 data bytes
10 packets transmitted 0 packets received 100% packet loss

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h50 ----------

Et j'ai le logo <...> a côté de l'heure et quand je clique dessus c'est marqué PPPoE:inactif 

Et au logo avec un téléphone toujours à côté de l'heure quand je clique dessus c'est marqué Modem:inactif et j'ai modem interne qui est coché


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2013)

Ben pas étonnant que ça ne marche pas, c'est pas du PPPoE, c'est du DHCP qu'il faut retenir, le PPPoE, c'est pour les modems RTC !


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

Et je fais comment pour être en DHCP ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2013)

déborah62 a dit:


> Et je fais comment pour être en DHCP ?



Préférences système -> réseau -> ethernet, et dans le menu local "configurer ipv4", tu choisis DHCP !


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

J'en ai 2, j'ai via DHCP avec une adresse IP manuelle et l'autre c'est via DHCP.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2013)

déborah62 a dit:


> J'en ai 2, j'ai via DHCP avec une adresse IP manuelle et l'autre c'est via DHCP.



Commence par "via DHCP", c'est la livebox qui t'attribuera une adresse IP non routable !


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben pas étonnant que ça ne marche pas, c'est pas du PPPoE, c'est du DHCP qu'il faut retenir, le PPPoE, c'est pour les modems RTC !



Ça pourrait, mais c'est pas sûr...
Le PPPoE, c'est peut-être une vieille conf (le Mac est d'occase..)
Et on sort sur internet. Ça ne serait pas possible avec une connection PPPoE inactive.
D'autre part, il faudrait que la LiveBox soit en mode Bridge pour que le PPPoE marche. Et la box est utilisée en wifi avec l'iPhone, et ça marche...
Enfin, je crois...
Mais c'est vrai que il faut bien s'assurer qu'en ethernet, le voyant est vert. Sinon, Pascal a raison
Regarde dans la conf réseau (à gauche) sit tu as une connexion ethernet avec un voyant vert.

N'oublions pas que le Mac a marché sur un autre site...
Et que les tests de ping et nslookup ont marché.


Si le test de Pascal ne marche pas, reviens à la conf d'avant, et fais la manip suivante:
ping -s 1400 -c 10 212.95.72.6  (les pings de 1500 car n'ont pas marché alors que ceux de 56 car oui, c'est donc soit un pb de qualité, soit de MTU)
C'est pour envoyer sur internet 10 messages longs (1400 caractères) pour voir si ça marche.
Regarde alors dans la conf réseau (Avancé---Onglet ethernet). Tu dois avoir "Configurer: automatiquement"
Passe en Manuel, puis mets "10baseT", "Duplex intégral,contrôle de flux", MTU 1400. Et fait un essai. Si ça ne marche toujous pas, remets comme avant.


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Commence par "via DHCP", c'est la livebox qui t'attribuera une adresse IP non routable !



Il y a une adresse IP, avec un sous réseau, un routeur et adresse ethernet.

J'ai aussi un serveur  DNS. Et meme quand je fais appliquer rien .... 

Sa n'arrête pas de faire numérotation a côté du  logo téléphone en haut a droite a côté de l'heure, mais c'est marqué : echec de la connexion, vous n'avez pas saisi de numéro de téléphone.


----------



## loustic (1 Août 2013)

déborah62 a dit:


> Il y a une adresse IP, avec un sous réseau, un routeur et adresse ethernet.
> 
> J'ai aussi un serveur  DNS. Et meme quand je fais appliquer rien ....
> 
> Sa n'arrête pas de faire numérotation a côté du  logo téléphone en haut a droite a côté de l'heure, mais c'est marqué : echec de la connexion, vous n'avez pas saisi de numéro de téléphone.


Téléphone ? Quel est l'abonnement Orange ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Téléphone ? Quel est l'abonnement Orange ?



Elle est en PPoE et non en DHCP, à mon avis, connecté en ethernet sur une Livebox, ça ne peut pas marcher ! D'ailleurs, je soupçonne même qu'elle sélectionne le modem interne, et non l'ethernet dans les prefs réseau !


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Ça pourrait, mais c'est pas sûr...
> Le PPPoE, c'est peut-être une vieille conf (le Mac est d'occase..)
> Et on sort sur internet. Ça ne serait pas possible avec une connection PPPoE inactive.
> D'autre part, il faudrait que la LiveBox soit en mode Bridge pour que le PPPoE marche. Et la box est utilisée en wifi avec l'iPhone, et ça marche...
> ...



Oui, je suis en wifi avec l'iphone et pc portable. 

Je suis dans conf réseau, et je ne voit aucun voyant vert, a part sur ma livebox.

Et sa me fonctionnerai pas en " modem interne " ? Car j'ai l'impression que en faisant appliquer en ethernet sa reste en modem interne .... Lorsque que je vais dans connexion internet ( logo avec un annuaire marqué dessus WWW et un téléphone ) c 'était marqué connexion à un serveur PPP et ensuite " Etat: inactif " et je dois mettre un mot de passe

C'est dommage que je ne peux pas vous envoyer une photo de se que sa me fait, on irait surement plus vite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h03 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Elle est en PPoE et non en DHCP, à mon avis, connecté en ethernet sur une Livebox, ça ne peut pas marcher ! D'ailleurs, je soupçonne même qu'elle sélectionne le modem interne, et non l'ethernet dans les prefs réseau !



Je sélectionne bien ethernet et en DHCP, mais rien ne se fait, sa reste en modem interne .....


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2013)

déborah62 a dit:


> Oui, je suis en wifi avec l'iphone et pc portable.
> 
> Je suis dans conf réseau, et je ne voit aucun voyant vert, a part sur ma livebox.
> 
> ...



Tu es sur un PC sous Windows ? De toute façon, PC ou Mac, en ethernet sur une Livebox, *on n'utilise pas "Connexion internet"* qui est fait pour se connecter en bas débit via une ligne RTC !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu es sûr de ça ? Parce que sur ma Freebox, tu peux te connecter en ethernet, si tu ne rentres pas l'adresse MAC avant, elle ne te connecte pas !



Oui. Pour configurer une connexion internet filaire avec une Livebox, il suffit de brancher tous les câbles puis d'aller dans la console d'administration enregistrer ses identifiants et mot de passe de connexion et ça marche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui. Pour configurer une connexion internet filaire avec une Livebox, il suffit de brancher tous les câbles puis d'aller dans la console d'administration enregistrer ses identifiants et mot de passe de connexion et ça marche.



Ah ? Donc c'est ça, chez Free, id et MdP de connexion, c'est la Freebox qui les envoie quand on la branche, on ne doit pas s'identifier sur le réseau "public", juste sur le réseau "local" (via son adresse MAC, justement, qui doit faire partie de celles autorisées, du moins, pour l'ethernet, en WiFi, faut une clé d'accès en plus) !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Elle est en PPoE et non en DHCP, à mon avis, connecté en ethernet sur une Livebox, ça ne peut pas marcher ! D'ailleurs, je soupçonne même qu'elle sélectionne le modem interne, et non l'ethernet dans les prefs réseau !



Il faudrait peut-être virer le fichier de préférences dans lequel les réglages réseau de Mac OS X sont enregistrés puis lancer une application utilisant la connexion internet. Alors peut-être les bons réglage se mettront tout seul.


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu es sur un PC sous Windows ? De toute façon, PC ou Mac, en ethernet sur une Livebox, *on n'utilise pas "Connexion internet"* qui est fait pour se connecter en bas débit via une ligne RTC !



Je vous dis juste ce qui est marqué sur le mac. Depuis tout à l'heure sa fait " Numérotation " et une fenetre s'ouvre avec marqué : 

Echec de connexion, vous devez saisir un numéro de téléphone.

Je fais OK et une autre fenètre s'ouvre avec marquer :

Configuration : Modem interne. (je ne peux pas changer et le mettre en ethernet car il y a que modem interne qui est affiché ) Et je dois taper un mot de passe. En bas de la fenêtre c'est marqué : Etat : contact du  serveur PPP et ensuite c'est marqué " Inactif "

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h23 ----------

Sachant que j'ai été dans conf réseau, cliquer sur ethernet, et fait appliquer. 

Et le modem interne sa fonctionnerai pas ?


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Août 2013)

déborah62 a dit:


> Je suis dans conf réseau, et je ne voit aucun voyant vert, a part sur ma livebox.


Ça veut dire que dans les préférences réseau (colonne de gauche), tu as un un voyant vert avec LiveBox d'écrit?
Si c'est ça, c'est peut-être une connexion ethernet renommée LiveBox par l'ancien propriétaire...

Perso, je ne pense pas qu'il faille mettre le Mac en PPPoE. Je pense que c'est un résidu d'anciennes confs...
Je crois que la LiveBox n'est pas en mode bridge, mais en mode standard. Bien sûr, il faudrait se connecter sur la Box pour en être sûr...
Pour voir tout ça, je désactiverais toute les interfaces de la colonne de gauche dans préférences réseau, et je recréerais une nouvelle connexion ethernet avec "Configurer IPv4: via DHCP".
C'est tout.
En principe, si la box est en état standard, dans les préférences réseau, on devrait voir apparaître l'adresse IP, le masque, le routeur et les DNS.

Si c'est le cas, et qu'on retombe sur le pb de départ, dans la conf réseau (Avancé---Onglet ethernet). Tu dois avoir "Configurer: automatiquement"
Passe en Manuel, puis mets "10baseT", "Duplex intégral,contrôle de flux", MTU 1400.

Enfin, c'est ce que je pense...


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

Je suis dans préférence système, j'ai cliqué sur réseau, et je n'est aucune  colonne de gauche av ec un voyant vert avec écrit livebox. Je ne peux pas vous envoyer une photo pour que je vou s fasse voir ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2013)

Il n'y aurait pas une panne de la carte Ethernet ?


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

Et comment je peux le savoir si elle est en panne ???

Et en modem interne, sa fonctionnerai pas a se connecter à internet?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2013)

déborah62 a dit:


> Et comment je peux le savoir si elle est en panne ???
> 
> Et en modem interne, sa fonctionnerai pas a se connecter à internet?



Pas avec une livebox, faut un abo "bas débit" en RTC (et si tu es en dégroupage total, c'est impossible, car tu n'as plus de ligne RTC).


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2013)

déborah62 a dit:


> Et comment je peux le savoir si elle est en panne ???
> 
> Et en modem interne, sa fonctionnerai pas a se connecter à internet?



Le modem interne ne fonctionne pas avec une Livebox. Il lui faut une connexion RTC, directement sur le résea téléphonique. Faisable sous deux conditions :

1) avoir conservé sa ligne analogique(RTC) avec France-Telecom (c'est le fameux abonnement à 32  tous les deux mois) 
2) avoir un accès internet valide en RTC.


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Août 2013)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Il n'y aurait pas une panne de la carte Ethernet ?


Le Mac a marché sur un autre site en ethernet.
Hier soir, les pings de 56 caractères sur le site macge.co marchaient.
Par contre , les pings de 1500 non. Donc possible qu'il y ait un pb sur la carte. C'est pour ça que faire un test en baissant le débit de la carte, ça pourrait être intéressant.




Polo35230 a dit:


> Pour voir tout ça, je désactiverais toute les interfaces de la colonne de gauche dans préférences réseau, et je recréerais une nouvelle connexion ethernet avec "Configurer IPv4: via DHCP".
> C'est tout.
> En principe, si la box est en état standard, dans les préférences réseau, on devrait voir apparaître l'adresse IP, le masque, le routeur et les DNS.
> 
> ...


Si tu te sens de faire ce test...



déborah62 a dit:


> Et en modem interne, sa fonctionnerai pas a se connecter à internet?


Je ne comprends pas la question.
C'est la Box qui fait modem...


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

C'est quoi RTC ? Désole je fais de mon mieux pour comprendre au max mais vousemployé des terme assez complexe.

Et pourquoi alors quand j'applique ethernet en conf reseau il reste en modem interne ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2013)

déborah62 a dit:


> C'est quoi RTC ? Désole je fais de mon mieux pour comprendre au max mais vousemployé des terme assez complexe.



Réseau Téléphonique Commuté, c'est internet via le réseau tél normal, celui qui te bloque la ligne quand tu te connectes !



déborah62 a dit:


> Et pourquoi alors quand j'applique ethernet en conf reseau il reste en modem interne ?



Là, c'est une autre histoire, mais de toute façon, tant que tu essaieras d'utiliser "Connexion internet", ça ne pourra pas fonctionner !


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Août 2013)

déborah62 a dit:


> C'est quoi RTC ? Désole je fais de mon mieux pour comprendre au max mais vousemployé des terme assez complexe.
> 
> Et pourquoi alors quand j'applique ethernet en conf reseau il reste en modem interne ?


A mon avis, laisse tomber tout ça.
C'était à une époque, avant les Box, quand on connectait le Mac à un modem RTC externe ou interne.(le réseau téléphonique commuté; Le téléphone, quoi). Le Mac devait alors lui passer un n° de téléphone pour qu'il puisse se connecter au FAI.
Mais avec une Box, plus besoin de tout ça...

Essaye de créer une nlle connexion comme indiqué au dessus...


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

Et je peux essayer de branché une prise téléphonique sur le mac car moi j'ai branché le cabble qui part d'un port blanc derrière la box. J'ai 2 port derrière le mac 1 pour internet et 1 pour telephone


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Août 2013)

déborah62 a dit:


> Et je peux essayer de branché une prise téléphonique sur le mac car moi j'ai branché le cabble qui part d'un port blanc derrière la box. J'ai 2 port derrière le mac 1 pour internet et 1 pour telephone


Non, laisse tomber.
Reste sur le port rouge (ou blanc)


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

Et si a la place de automatique dans conf réseau j'essaye de mettre une nouvelle configuration et je mets la box, en DHCP vous pensez que sa peut changer ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2013)

A mon avis, tu devrais essayer de créer une nouvelle conf. réseau avec le bouton "+" des préférences Système/réseau.
là, dans "Interface", choisis "Ethernet" et continue ta configuration avec les paramètres de ta Livebox.
Si tu as un message d'erreur du type Ethernet non connecté ou indisponible ou absent, c'est que tu as un problème avec tes composants Ethernet, soit la carte réseau du Mac, soit le câble, soit la Livebox.


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

J'ai essayer de faire " connecter a un serveur " via mon adresse IP, il y a 1 élément qui c'est affiché avec un nom qui c'est affiché et marqué dessous :

Service : smb
Emplacement : WORKGROUP
URL : smb://192.168.1.10


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Août 2013)

déborah62 a dit:


> Et si a la place de automatique dans conf réseau j'essaye de mettre une nouvelle configuration et je mets la box, en DHCP vous pensez que sa peut changer ?


Dans un premier temps, fais comme dit Hippo (+ et choisit ethernet), mais en Automatique :via DHCP


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2013)

déborah62 a dit:


> J'ai essayer de faire " connecter a un serveur " via mon adresse IP, il y a 1 élément qui c'est affiché avec un nom qui c'est affiché et marqué dessous :
> 
> Service : smb
> Emplacement : WORKGROUP
> URL : smb://192.168.1.10



Voilà, tu peux échanger des fichiers avec un autre ordinateur de ton réseau local.


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> A mon avis, tu devrais essayer de créer une nouvelle conf. réseau avec le bouton "+" des préférences outSystème/réseau.
> là, dans "Interface", choisis "Ethernet" et continue ta configuration avec les paramètres de ta Livebox.
> Si tu as un message d'erreur du type Ethernet non connecté ou indisponible ou absent, c'est que tu as un problème avec tes composants Ethernet, soit la carte réseau du Mac, soit le câble, soit la Livebox.



J'ai essayé de créer une nouvelle conf réseau en ethernet et via DHCP et la tout c'est affiché, ip sous réseau routeur et meme serveur dns (alors que celui-ci en automatique j'ai du le rajouté moi meme ) et j'ai fais appliqué et une fenetre c'est ouverte " connexion a internet " mais avec modem interne et le message " echec de la connexion veuillez saisir un numéro de téléphone"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h32 ----------




hippo sulfite a dit:


> Voilà, tu peux échanger des fichiers avec un autre ordinateur de ton réseau local.



Donc si je fais me connecter je devrais être connecter ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h34 ----------




hippo sulfite a dit:


> Voilà, tu peux échanger des fichiers avec un autre ordinateur de ton réseau local.



J'ai cliquer sur " se connecter " et la une fenetre avec ecrit :

Authentification du sytème de fichiers SMB/CIFS

Groupe de travail/Domaine : WORKGROUP
Nom d'utilisateur : MACOS

Mais je dois mettre un mot de passe, mais je ne sais pas se que c'est.

Aussi en haut a gauche une fenetre avec marqué : connexion à smb://192.168.1.10 avec une barre de chargement


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2013)

Cette connexion à un autre ordinateur de ton réseau local (celui d'un membre de ta famille certainement) ne sert qu'à échanger des données.


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Août 2013)

J'ai du mal à comprendre. Il y avait un modem interne dans le Tournesol?

En tout cas, pous se connecter à internet, il ne faut pas passer par le modem interne.
Il faut trouver "via DHCP"
Ou sinon, configurer ethernet "Manuellement" en mettant
adresse IP 192.168.1.202 (par exemple)
masque 255.255.255.0
routeur 192.168.1.1
DNS 81.253.149.1


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2013)

Oui, il y avait un modem interne dans le tournesol. D'ailleurs, à l'époque les connexions ADSL étaient loin d'être généralisées. 
Il n'y avait pas, non plus, de carte WFI dans ces machines, seulement des emplacements, seulement des emplacements pour glisser des cartes "Airport" propriétaires.


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> En tout cas, pous se connecter à internet, il ne faut pas passer par le modem interne.
> Il faut trouver "via DHCP"
> Ou sinon, configurer ethernet "Manuellement" en mettant
> adresse IP 192.168.1.202 (par exemple)
> ...



La j'ai fait une nouvelle configuration en ethernet et via DHCP et j'ai :

adresse IP : 192.168.1.17
sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0
routeur : 192.168.1.1
adresse ethernet : 00:03:93:da:e9:54
serveur dns : 81.253.149.1


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Août 2013)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Oui, il y avait un modem interne dans le tournesol. D'ailleurs, à l'époque les connexions ADSL étaient loin d'être généralisées.
> Il n'y avait pas, non plus, de carte WFI dans ces machines, seulement des emplacements, seulement des emplacements pour glisser des cartes "Airport" propriétaires.


Bravo Hippo,
Ça explique pourquoi on butte tjs sur ce message...
Pour lui, une connexion ethernet doit se faire par défaut via un modem RTC.
Mais nous, on veut pas passer par un modem...

Là, je tourne bourrique...
Je ne vois pas comment, via un modem interne, on peut se connecter à son réseau local à des ressources partagées...

Dans une fenêtre Terminal, peux-tu faire 
ifconfig
On y verra plus clair (enfin, j'espère...)

On avance, mais pas vite...


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bravo Hippo,
> Ça explique pourquoi on butte tjs sur ce message...
> Pour lui, une connexion ethernet doit se faire par défaut via un modem RTC.
> Mais nous, on veut pas passer par un modem...
> ...



Non non, il y avait une carte Ethernet et la connexion à une box pouvait se faire via la carte Ethernet.
Par contre, je pense que l'éthernet ne fonctionnait qu'à 10 Mb

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h54 ----------




déborah62 a dit:


> La j'ai fait une nouvelle configuration en ethernet et via DHCP et j'ai :
> 
> adresse IP : 192.168.1.17
> sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0
> ...



Et dans la colonne de gauche des préférences réseau, quelle est l'état de cette configuration : couleur et message ?


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Août 2013)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Non non, il y avait une carte Ethernet et la connexion à une box pouvait se faire via la carte Ethernet.
> Par contre, je pense que l'éthernet ne fonctionnait qu'à 10 Mb


Alors là, j'ai eu un gros coup de chaud... j'ai dit une bêtise.
Ça marche peut-être maintenant.

Sinon, on forcera à 10 Mbps


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Dans une fenêtre Terminal, peux-tu faire
> ifconfig
> On y verra plus clair (enfin, j'espère...)
> 
> On avance, mais pas vite...



Polo35320 vous auriez une adresse mail pour que je vous envoie une photo du terminal car il y a beaucoup de chose.


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2013)

Je suggère d'aller dans Preferences Système puis Réseau et dans ce menu déroulant de sélectionner "Configuration des ports réseau"









Ensuite, décocher modem interne et cocher Ethernet, puis cliquer le bouton "Appliquer"





Une fois que ce sera fait, le modem interne devrait arrêter de nous embêter et on va pouvoir se concentrer sur la configuration Ethernet




Maintenant aller dans Applications et lancer "Connection INternet"






et Vérifier que la connection est bien réglée sur le même nom de "configuration" que celui apparaissant en face de "Location" dans le fenêtre réseau des préférences système




Ensuite, j'ai des question concernant le cable Ethernet utilisé entre l'iMac et la LiveBox. Est-ce un cable droit? ou un cable croisé? (a priori il faut un cable droit)

On reconnait le type de cable en regardant les fils de couleur qui arrivent aux 2 prises Eterhnet (à chaque bout). Dans un cable droit, les fils sont dans le même ordre sur chaque prise. Dans un cable croisé, il y a certaines couleurs qui sont dans un ordre différent entre les 2 prises


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Août 2013)

Parfait, si on peut virer le modem interne...

C'est vrai qu'on peut se poser la question du câble.
J'aurais tendance à dire que même si le port ethernet du tournesol n'est pas "auto-sense", celui de la liveBox doit l'être. Donc droit ou croisé, pas d'importance...

Mais si on veut en savoir plus:http://www.sospc20.com/formation_internet_gratuite/cable-rj45.php


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2013)

Les copies d'écran de Remy, c'est pas du Mac Os 9 ?


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Août 2013)

déborah62 a dit:


> Polo35320 vous auriez une adresse mail pour que je vous envoie une photo du terminal car il y a beaucoup de chose.



Par le forum (via les messages privés), mais autrement, même si c'est un peu long, un copier/coller dans le fil passera.

Autrement, suivre les conseils de Remy pour le modem.

Et ça marche maintenant?


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Non non, il y avait une carte Ethernet et la connexion à une box pouvait se faire via la carte Ethernet.
> Par contre, je pense que l'éthernet ne fonctionnait qu'à 10 Mb
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h54 ----------
> ...



Je n'est aucune colonne de gauche dans préférence réseau ...... Quand je clique sur réseau j'ai seulement : " configuration, afficher, TCP/IP, PPPoE, Appletalk, Proxies "


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2013)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Les copies d'écran de Remy, c'est pas du Mac Os 9 ?


 
eh non.... c'est du Jaguar (MacOS X 10.2 avec le look Aqua)


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2013)

Ah ben, j'ai oublié tout ça.


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2013)

déborah62 a dit:


> Je n'est aucune colonne de gauche dans préférence réseau ...... Quand je clique sur réseau j'ai seulement : " configuration, afficher, TCP/IP, PPPoE, Appletalk, Proxies "


 
oui car le modem interne est sélectionné pour la connexion Internet...


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

J'ai fais exactement se que r e m y m'a conseillé de faire et après avoir cliqué sur connexion internet dans application j'ai un message me disant : 

Vous ne disposez pas d'une configuration active de modem, d'airport ou d'un port se reseau PPoE. 
Utilisez VPN avec votre connexion actuelle ou ajoutez une configuration de port
QUITTER                    Utiliser VPN                        Ajouter....

Je dois cliquer sur un des 3. Lequel ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h34 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Ensuite, j'ai des question concernant le cable Ethernet utilisé entre l'iMac et la LiveBox. Est-ce un cable droit? ou un cable croisé? (a priori il faut un cable droit)
> 
> On reconnait le type de cable en regardant les fils de couleur qui arrivent aux 2 prises Eterhnet (à chaque bout). Dans un cable droit, les fils sont dans le même ordre sur chaque prise. Dans un cable croisé, il y a certaines couleurs qui sont dans un ordre différent entre les 2 prises



J'ai pris les 2 prises et c'est les meme couleurs dans le meme ordre


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2013)

A priori je pense que ça signifie simplement que tu as bien désactivé le modem interne. Quitte cette application je pense que tu n'en aura plus besoin

Ensuite brancher le cable Ethernet, retourner dans preferences Système/Réseau et configurer ce port Ethernet en choisissant "Via DHCP" et ça devrait suffire


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> A priori je pense que ça signifie simplement que tu as bien désactivé le modem interne. Quitte cette application je pense que tu n'en aura plus besoin
> 
> Ensuite brancher le cable Ethernet, retourner dans preferences Système/Réseau et configurer ce port Ethernet en choisissant "Via DHCP" et ça devrait suffire



J'ai fais se que tu m'a dis, configuration auto, afficher ethernet intégré, configurer via DHCP et fais appliquer.

Rien ne se passe ....


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2013)

Rien ne se passe... quand tu lances INternet Explorer, l'accès à Internet n'est pas possible?

en cliquant que l'icone <...> de la barre de menu, qu'est-ce qui est affiché?


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Rien ne se passe... quand tu lances INternet Explorer, l'accès à Internet n'est pas possible?



J'ai lancé internet explorer et j'arrive a aller sur google, je tape par exemple youtube bah je n'arrive pas a allez sur le site.

Quand je clique sur le lien sa ne fonctionne pas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h03 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> en cliquant que l'icone  <...> de la bare de menu, qu'est-ce qui est affiché?



c'est marqué PPPoE:inactif
se connecter
ouvrir les préférences réseau

Il y a que sur les préférence réseau que je peux cliquer


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2013)

Si tu peux aller sur Google, alors l'accès internet est OK

Essaie d'autres sites (www.apple.fr ou encore www.macg.co par exemple)

Le fait de ne pouvoir accéder à youtube est peut-être lié au fait que MacOS X 10.2 et Internet Explorer sont trop vieux pour afficher ce type de pages web


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Si tu peux aller sur Google, alors l'accès internet est OK
> 
> Essaie d'autres sites (www.apple.fr ou encore www.macg.co par exemple)
> 
> Le fait de ne pouvoir accéder à youtube est peut-être lié au fait que MacOS X 10.2 et Internet Explorer sont trop vieux pour afficher ce type de pages web



Je peux aller sur le site apple.fr mais en mauvaise qualité (cad des liens sur des liens impossible de défiler la page)


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2013)

C'est certainement parce que le navigateur Internet Explorer est trop vieux (pas mis à jour depuis des années) et ne sait pas afficher des pages Web rédigée avec du code HTML récent (et encore moins pour les pages comme youtube qui contiennent du Flash et nécessitent d'avoir un plugin Adobe Flash récent)

En tous cas, ce n'est plus un pb de connexion de l'iMac à la Livebox car tu AS accès à Internet

Tu pourrais peut-être essayer de trouver un DVD de MacOS X 10.4 pour essayer d'avoir un système d'exploitation un peu plus récent et te permettant d'installer Safari ou FireFox (pas dans leur dernière version, mais dans une version un peu plus récente que ce vieil Internet Explorer)


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2013)

Il faudrait chercher des versions de Firefox compatibles avec ta version d'OS.


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2013)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Il faudrait chercher des versions de Firefox compatibles avec ta version d'OS.


 
Tout à fait. Ici peut-être: http://www.oldapps.com/mac/firefox.php?system=mac_os_x_10.2_jaguar


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Il faudrait chercher des versions de Firefox compatibles avec ta version d'OS.



Et je peux chercher comment si j'ai du mal a aller sur internet ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h20 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> Tout à fait. Ici peut-être: http://www.oldapps.com/mac/firefox.php?system=mac_os_x_10.2_jaguar



Je dois le faire du mac ?? ou je le telecharge sur mon pc portable et ensuite le transfert avec une clé uxb?


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2013)

Le mieux, c'est de la faire du Mac. Cette page devrait pouvoir s'afficher.


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Août 2013)

Si les tests de navigateurs, flash,etc n'aboutissent pas, dans le Tournesol, il y a moyen de changer les paramètres physiques de la carte ethernet?
10baseT, Duplex intégral,contrôle de flux, MTU 1400.

Parce que (chuis têtu...) les pings courts passaient, mais pas les longs...
Donc, pb qualité de liaison ethernet ou longueur de MTU...


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2013)

Je pense que c'est surtout la version d'Internet Explorer qui a été abandonné sur Mac en 2002 ou 2003.


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Le mieux, c'est de la faire du Mac. Cette page devrait pouvoir s'afficher.



Je suis sur le site mais impossible de faire défiler la page .... Je peux voir les différentes version jusqu'à la version 10.3


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2013)

Il faut prendre la première qui est la plus récente.


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Il faut prendre la première qui est la plus récente.



J'ai réussi a faire défiler jusque ma version 10.2 jaguar, et la encore un soucis ..... rien ne s'affiche ..... la page reste blanche


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2013)

Essaie ce lien, ça devrait télécharger automatiquement.
http://www.oldapps.com/mac/firefox.php?old_firefox=53?download


----------



## déborah62 (1 Août 2013)

C'est bon j'ai télécharger mais j'ai aucune idée ou ils s'est enregistrer. Je ne le trouve pas ...


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2013)

Vérifie s'il n'y a pas un dossier téléchargement.
Ce doit être un fichier dont le nom est  : Firefox 2.0.0.20.dmg
Tu peux le trouver avec l'outil de recherche du Mac. Je ne sais plus si c'est encore Sherlock ou déjà Spotlight pour ton système.


----------



## déborah62 (2 Août 2013)

J'arrive à allez sur le web, merci à tous. Maintenant je pense qu'il faut que trouve le logiciel adobe flash player pour pouvoir afficher les vidéo et tout. 

Vous auriez un site sur lequel je peux le télécharger pour ma version du Mac 10.2 ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Août 2013)

Pour 10.2, c'est Flash Player 9 pour Mac disponible sur le même site que celui sur lequel tu as téléchargé Firefox.
Mais ça reste un vieux flash et il n'est pas dit que tu pourras voir toutes les vidéos.


----------



## nanou1346 (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'aqueric aujourd'hui un imac 10.4.11 (je ne connais que peucet   univers), tout fonctionnent tres bien sauf internet, en fait il se   connecte a la livebox charge une premiere page ou pas et plante, je   pense que sa charge de temps en temps le problème n'est pas tres grave,   quelqun peu m'aider? merci


----------



## JPD (3 Novembre 2013)

nanou1346 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'aqueric aujourd'hui un imac 10.4.11 (je ne connais que peucet   univers), tout fonctionnent tres bien sauf internet, en fait il se   connecte a la livebox charge une premiere page ou pas et plante, je   pense que sa charge de temps en temps le problème n'est pas tres grave,   quelqun peu m'aider? merci



Quelle page?

As tu correctement parametre ta box?

as tu essaye de te connecter directement a ta box par son adresse ethernet 192.168.1.1


----------



## nanou1346 (3 Novembre 2013)

Je n'arrive a charger aucune pages internet ou une fois sur 10 en deco et reco le wifi
Apres pour ma box elle fonctionne avec mes pc et mes android dc je ne sais pas.
Je viens de l'acheter aujourd'hui car la personne avait ce probleme d'internet (suite a plusieurs demenagement apparament le mac s'est mit a "perdre" internet)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h33 ----------

Comment doit je faire pour connecter directement ma box par son adresse ethernet 192.168.1.1?


----------



## dainfamous (3 Novembre 2013)

des que tu as la connection tu tapes dans la barre de ton navigateur prefere:

192.168.1.1

de la tu aura une page de garde ORANGE qui va t'indiquer de te loger via un mot de passe 
soit via un appairage (cliquer sur petit bouton etc etc)

cela depend de ta box!


en général le log est admin le mot de passe est: 1234 ou admin


----------



## nanou1346 (3 Novembre 2013)

D'accord je suis sur la page, je suis rentrer avec mon mot de passe admin, mnt que dois je faire?
merci en tt cas 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h57 ----------

Quels sont les parametres que je dois configurer?


----------



## Jazzonette (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,
Essaye d'activer les fonctions suivantes dans la partie 3.Services

3.1	Connexion Internet

3.2	WiFi

3.3	Téléphone

3.4	TV

3.7	serveur DHCP

Bonne chance,
Jazzonette


----------



## nanou1346 (3 Novembre 2013)

merci jazonette mais sans succes tout est deja active


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,
Peux-tu aller dans la configuration réseau (Pomme---Préférences système---réseau) et nous dire ce qu'il y a:
Configurer IPv4:
Adresse IP
Sous réseau:
Routeur:
Serveur DNS:

As-tu essayé de te connecter en ethernet?


----------



## nanou1346 (3 Novembre 2013)

alors sa m'affiche
Configurer IPv4: via DHCP
Adresse IP 192.168.1.19
Sous réseau:255.255.255.0
Routeur:192.168.1.1
Serveur DNS: Rien ^^

et en le connectant avec le fil c'est pareil meme probleme


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Novembre 2013)

Curieux, dans "Serveur DNS", il devrait y avoir 192.168.1.1
Dans la conf réseau, clique sur "Avancé", puis sur l'onglet DNS.
Si il n'y a rien dans la colonne de gauche (serveurs DNS), clique sur "+" et rajoute 192.168.1.1   puis "OK"

Regarde ensuite si ça marche.

Si ça ne marche tjs pas, essaye avec 8.8.8.8 comme serveur DNS.


----------



## nanou1346 (3 Novembre 2013)

je ne trouve pas ce menu ou est il?( conf réseau, clique sur "Avancé", puis sur l'onglet DNS.)
merci paulo


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Novembre 2013)

Pomme---Préférences système---Réseau Bouton "Avancé", puis une autre fenêtre s'ouvre, et là, il y a un onglet DNS (mais je suis sous snow léopard...)


----------



## nanou1346 (3 Novembre 2013)

je n'ai pas le bouton avancé... :/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h21 ----------

Merci paulo g reussi a entrer le dsn et sa fontionne merci beaucoup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polo35230 (3 Novembre 2013)

Bon, le principal, c'est que ça marche...
Mais c'est quand même anormal que le DNS ne soit pas enregistré automatiquement alors que tu es en configuration "via DHCP"


----------



## phil2984 (27 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je suis passé il y a peu de mac OS X snow leopard (10.6.8) à mountain lion (10.8.5) et depuis je ne peux plus imprimer sur l'imprimante qui est connectée en USB à ma livebox (HP PSC 3180 AIO). L'impression sur mon autre imprimante connectée en usb sur mon mac ne pose aucun souci.
On dirait que le mac ne communique plus avec l'imprimante alors que sous snow leopard tout fonctionnait bien, sauf le fait que la fonction scanner n'était pas prise en charge. J'ai évidement tenté de télécharger et d'installer le dernier driver disponible mais ça ne résout rien

Quelqu'un a-t-il expérimenté le même souci ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## zcomzorro (20 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, je viens d'avoir une livebox play, je galere pour me connecter à ma box depuis le finder dans "partage", comme je le faisais avec ma free...

Quelqu'un a une astuce, parce que j'ai essayé pas mal de choses et rien ne marche, et ces buses d'orange captent rien...

je suis sous os 10.9.2

Merci !


----------



## calex51 (24 Avril 2014)

bonjour j ai un petit soucis , j arrive a aller sur internet mais depuis peu mon imac se connecte qu avec le wifi alors qu avant j etais toujours connecté via ethernet , j ai tout essayé mais j arrive plus a me connecter via ethernet alors que mon mac dis que la connection marche mais des que je desactive le wifi j ai plus rien  , je sais pas comment remettre ma connection automatique de base.
merci d avance


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2014)

- Quelle Box ?

- Quel OS X ?


----------



## calex51 (24 Avril 2014)

livebox normal et OS X lion 10.7.5


----------



## calex51 (25 Avril 2014)

calex51 a dit:


> livebox normal et OS X lion 10.7.5


livebox sagem 1.1


----------

